# ****the official drinking thread****



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

This thread is made for all of my drinking buddies out there. There was a thread started previously but I figured at this point there needs to be an official one. Whenever you are drinking, on SAS, and wanna chat with fellow SA drinkers...grab another one and join us! CHEERS! :drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I would, but it's a work night.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

No worries, I'm not drinking much tonight anyway. Possibly tomorrow for St. Paddy's Day.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Once I become a teacher...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Tomorrow night, well.. I suppose in my time zone that would be tonight. It is st patty's day after all, got to show my support to the Irish.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Aye matie . I'm onto it


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm not drinking now but it was a milestone birthday for me this weekend. I was zonked out by 10pm Saturday night in a hotel room in Lincoln after copious amounts of champagne, vodka and jager bombs.. (it's not big and it's not clever!)


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

In about another hour


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy St. Paddy's to you all !!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Paddy's.. or should I say Patty's day to you as well


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, supposedly it's St. Paddy's. I made the same mistake too.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm old, and set in my ways.. no yahoo news article is gonna change me! 

(assuming you saw that article.. )


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Not sure if I've seen that one. I just google searched and basically every answer that popped up had a headline similar to "It's St. Paddy's, Not St. Patty's". It seems like it's made a big deal now.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm drinking Dutch beer on an Irish holiday, but the hell with it. I'm drinking.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

ASB20 said:


> I'm drinking Dutch beer on an Irish holiday, but the hell with it. I'm drinking.


So was I , ironically . LOL


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Close enough, me too. All I have leftover is Heineken. I'd normally be drinking Guinness (St. Paddy's or not) but as my so called paddy's day luck would have it I only had one left in the fridge.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Close enough, me too. All I have leftover is Heineken. I'd normally be drinking Guinness (St. Paddy's or not) but as my so called paddy's day luck would have it I only had one left in the fridge.


Ah man, Guinness is like a meal, though. I'm cool with it if I'm not looking for much, but if I want more than two realistically, I pass it up. Tastes great, though.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Posting for all the near-beers I drank yesterday. No hangover today, I wonder why.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

It definitely is; everybody I talk to says the same thing. I usually go with their heavier Extra Stout too. The most I can have of that in one night is around three. But their draft I must say is rather light and crisp, ya know the Draught.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Every time I read this thread I think it says **** the official drinking thread, cause of the asterisks.


Lol, it was a way to make it stand out.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Akord said:


> :| :blank :sus :um


Que?


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

not gonna lie, i'm a litt;e tipsy right now.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Eh, wild wednesdays. You can't help it sometimes.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Got to work in the morning  Otherwise I would join you, this weekend is camping - no beer... well worth it though.

Tuesday.. think I am going to buy some good beer, any suggestion my SAS peeps?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Akord said:


> 3rd night in a row. Wild Thursday, I'd wager not.


Thirsty Thursdays you mean


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Got to work in the morning  Otherwise I would join you, this weekend is camping - no beer... well worth it though.
> 
> Tuesday.. think I am going to buy some good beer, any suggestion my SAS peeps?


Depends, do you like more malt or more hops in the taste?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Akord said:


> Not sure if you can get them where you are but most of my favourites are European. I'm big fan of beers from the Czech Republic, Germany and Belgium. Budvar and Fürstenberg being top of my list, not cheap here though sadly. You can get them on tap here in some bars which is nice.


I'll look for them at my grocery store, they have a pretty large selection.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Depends, do you like more malt or more hops in the taste?


I dunno, to tell you the truth. I've enjoyed most of the beers I have tried, but have a sweet spot for Yuengling dark and tan, and Samuel Adams Boston Lager. I even like the wheat beers I have tried.

Last time I experimented I got a bit of a buzz and they all started to taste really good. I have a grocery store nearby, where I can mix different beers in a six pack.

My usual is just the cheap stuff, Busch lite and that tastes good to me too.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> I dunno, to tell you the truth. I've enjoyed most of the beers I have tried, but have a sweet spot for Yuengling dark and tan, and Samuel Adams Boston Lager. I even like the wheat beers I have tried.
> 
> Last time I experimented I got a bit of a buzz and they all started to taste really good. I have a grocery store nearby, where I can mix different beers in a six pack.
> 
> My usual is just the cheap stuff, Busch lite and that tastes good to me too.


Hmm, I'd recommend giving some IPA (India Pale Ale) a try. They got a great taste and usually have a higher abv% so more bang to them. I love them. A bit pricier but once in a while wouldn't hurt if you're looking to compromise. Grab a bottle or two, check 'em out.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I had 3 papers due this week: a 10 page paper; an 8 page paper; a 4 page paper. I am *****ING burnt out and will be getting wasted later tonight.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

OneLove21 said:


> I had 3 papers due this week: a 10 page paper; an 8 page paper; a 4 page paper. I am *****ING burnt out and will be getting wasted later tonight.


Nice man, you earned it.

To who ever is drinking tonight, Cheers!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Nice man, you earned it.
> 
> To who ever is drinking tonight, Cheers!


Thanks. Its been almost a good 3 months since I've had one lol. Cheers to you as well.
__________
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

In the spirit of being less of an alcoholic, and in light of the fact that I actually have things to do tomorrow that can't be done with a hangover, I'm drinking beer tonight.










Also, zonebox's absence on a Saturday is conspicuous.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

He's camping


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where y'all at? I'm gonna get started soon but I don't wanna do it alone.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> He's camping


Figures. The one day I switch to beer, he's gone.

Whatever, cracking open my first one now. Cheers.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll be on as soon as I start knocking them back.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Should I go buy more beers? I live within walking distance of a liquyor store.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

If you feel like beer, or get a bottle of something. Or both!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

......Being drunk is the new sober.....:teeth


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

^It appears so. I'll be jumping on board soon enough.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Should I go buy more beers? I live within walking distance of a liquyor store.


hey was it your birthday recently..? happy birthday...:yes


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar, is there a reason you got Chinese beer? I've never tasted that type of beer before. Is it good?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> redstar, is there a reason you got Chinese beer? I've never tasted that type of beer before. Is it good?


Went backpacking in Asia years ago including china recall drinking it from street stall watching 2006 World Cup


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

blue2 said:


> hey was it your birthday recently..? happy birthday...:yes


Yep, the big two-seven, and with absolutely nothing to show for it. I hate myself.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

redstar312 said:


> Yep, the big two-seven, and with absolutely nothing to show for it. I hate myself.


Happy belated birthday, dude 

Does everyone have a 'trusted' beverage of a weekend or do they tend to switch it up?

Never tasted Chinese beer...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Yep, the big two-seven, and with absolutely nothing to show for it. I hate myself.


Ok i don't hate you....


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

NVU said:


> Happy belated birthday, dude
> 
> Does everyone have a 'trusted' beverage of a weekend or do they tend to switch it up?
> 
> Never tasted Chinese beer...


Not really, I like to switch around. I enjoy most everything. Right now I'll be drinking whiskey and some beer.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Went backpacking in Asia years ago including china recall drinking it from street stall watching 2006 World Cup


Sick, well, I don't have Chinese beer but I do have leftover Chinese food in the fridge again. It should suffice for tonight.

Happy 27th btw. I bet you had a grand old time.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

My drink of choice is Mountain Dew. Can I still participate?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I mix it up in the same night too. I might even have some vodka now that I think about it.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Raeden said:


> My drink of choice is Mountain Dew. Can I still participate?


Dr. Pepper and Sprite only. I'm sorry :rub


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

NVU said:


> Happy belated birthday, dude
> 
> Does everyone have a 'trusted' beverage of a weekend or do they tend to switch it up?
> 
> Never tasted Chinese beer...


I always switch it up. I love trying new drinks, i am always curious of what they taste like. Last week was _Guinness_, nice and dark, but the price is back to its expensive regular price this week. So i tried _Millers_, which i am really liking, very similar to Coors Light, nice and malty.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

The chat doesn't work for me.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

MuckyMuck said:


> I always switch it up. I love trying new drinks, i am always curious of what they taste like. Last week was _Guinness_, nice and dark, but the price is back to its expensive regular price this week. So i tried _Millers_, which i am really liking, very similar to Coors Light, nice and malty.


I don't drink Guinness very often, it's a nice smooth drink but it gets a tad boring for me personally. My dad got a crate of Millers this christmas funny enough, I drank most of it.... lol. (I'm a fan)

I tend to stick to spirits because if I drink to much beer my stomach/bowels go AWOL. At the moment I'm drinking Southern Comfort/Disaronno, mixed. Disaronno is too sweet to drink straight and Southern Comfort is okay straight I suppose, but together I like. I'm trying to stay away from carbonated drinks as they wreak havoc on my stomach if I drink too much. (I usually mix most spirits with a calorie free beverage)

Edit: What/where is this IRC chat by the way?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Akord said:


> So in terms of IRC I use ChatZilla (a firefox plugin) which appears to be slightly limited in the number of channels it connects to, though there is still a fair few.
> 
> So here is the first suggestion, pretty empty thus far.
> 
> ...


Click on link for chat.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

NVU said:


> I don't drink Guinness very often, it's a nice smooth drink but it gets a tad boring for me personally. My dad got a crate of Millers this christmas funny enough, I drank most of it.... lol. (I'm a fan)
> 
> I tend to stick to spirits because if I drink to much beer my stomach/bowels go AWOL. At the moment I'm drinking Southern Comfort/Disaronno, mixed. Disaronno is too sweet to drink straight and Southern Comfort is okay straight I suppose, but together I like. I'm trying to stay away from carbonated drinks as they wreak havoc on my stomach if I drink too much. (I usually mix most spirits with a calorie free beverage)
> 
> Edit: What/where is this IRC chat by the way?


Spirits for me take too much effort, you kinda have to get them right, you know. Whereas with lager & beer you just get a can/bottle and its so easy and enjoyable to drink. Although, lager does tend to give me heartburn. But it makes me a giddy/happy drunk, whereas spirits make me depressed. Wine makes me giddy too.
Disaronno is lovely though (_and comes in a cool little square bottle here_), so is Southern Comfort. I mix both with Orange juice, which is nice, but never together. Im curious now though....

As a coffee lover, did you, or anyone really, ever drink _Kahlua_?
Its a coffee liqueur, can be drank by itself but i drink it with milk which basically makes it taste like a cold coffee, which is called frappacino...i think, well anyway, its lovely, but like i said before, i find anything other than Wine or beer/lager makes me depressed, sadly the same is true for my favorite, Kahlua.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, something with my java doesn't seem to work. I updated it and everything too.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Been sober for nearly a month now.

Important person in my life just told me to eat **** and die.

Tempted to go get a bottle of wine, one of the large ones.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Yeah, something with my java doesn't seem to work. I updated it and everything too.


Try mibbit.

http://client00.chat.mibbit.com/

server: irc.servercentral.net
channel: #JustChillin


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Wine gets me buzzed real fast for some reason.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Watching the hockey game while drinking.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Try mibbit.
> 
> http://client00.chat.mibbit.com/
> 
> ...


Which channel is it specifically when you look it up?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Watching the hockey game while drinking.


Hell yeah man, go canucks go.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Which channel is it specifically when you look it up?


The channel is called justchillin

Type "justchillin" into the channel field.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Hell yeah man, go canucks go.


Woooo go Canucks, go team go.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> The channel is called justchillin
> 
> Type "justchillin" into the channel field.


There's more than one channel when I search it. I'll probably just wind up staying on here.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

MuckyMuck said:


> Spirits for me take too much effort, you kinda have to get them right, you know. *Whereas with lager & beer you just get a can/bottle and its so easy and enjoyable to drink.*


This is the only reason I love beer. I get a more 'mellow' drunk from it as opposed to spirits. Spirits get me drunk faster which is better when I'm alone... But when I'm out I usually drink Guinness, Budweiser on draft (if they have it), Desperados or my new favourite Rekorderlig.



Akord said:


> On it's own, only when I'm well oiled, however....
> 
> I loves a White Russian, which is vodka and Kahlua with milk and I loves and Black Russian which is vodka and Tia Maria with coke. You can reverse them but they really don't work as well.
> when I was younger in a bar it was always a bad sign when someone was suggested one of those two, by then we'd always had too many drinks and it was going to get really messy


Oh god the Black Russian... oh god. Every time I have this drink (usually someone recommends it) I do not remember anything beyond.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Also, I'm not sure how IRC works or what it even is.. I use Google Chrome (I'm not sure if it's a browser plug in thing). Can someone point me into the chat people are using?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

NVU said:


> Also, I'm not sure how IRC works or what it even is.. I use Google Chrome (I'm not sure if it's a browser plug in thing). Can someone point me into the chat people are using?


Just use mibbit and use the chat information I posted above.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

NVU said:


> I don't drink Guinness very often, it's a nice smooth drink but it gets a tad boring for me personally. My dad got a crate of Millers this christmas funny enough, I drank most of it.... lol. (I'm a fan)


Guinness boring to you? To each their own I guess, but for me Miller and all the other American adjuncts taste the same. They're good for getting drunk but if you want a good quality beer, then you gotta search deeper into the store. They are more expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Beer sucks, drink spirits instead. Preferred spirit is rum.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

NVU said:


> Also, I'm not sure how IRC works or what it even is.. I use Google Chrome (I'm not sure if it's a browser plug in thing). Can someone point me into the chat people are using?


You have to use Safari or Mozilla Firefox because they're 64-bit. Chrome, which is what I use to, is 32-bit and doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> You have to use Safari or Mozilla Firefox because they're 64-bit. Chrome, which is what I use to, is 32-bit and doesn't work for some reason.


Mibbit is web-based and should work on Chrome as well.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

The thing is I got a new Mac and the first Mac I've ever had so I don't think I have the right plug ins installed yet to allow me to connect to the chat. Can't we use SAS's chat instead?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Mibbit is web-based and should work on Chrome as well.


It told me it couldn't with Chrome, but I tried it with Safari and I still couldn't.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> The thing is I got a new Mac and the first Mac I've ever had so I don't think I have the right plug ins installed yet to allow me to connect to the chat. Can't we use SAS's chat instead?


You can, I can't, I'm permabanned from SAS chat.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, oh yeah


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Disregard this post.. I got it now


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome all to drunk chat.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Underwear around the forehead time? Too early?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm still here. Where u drunkards at?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm here. Post here. Chat here.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

How far are u? I had 4 shots and about 2 beers so far. I'm still going tho.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had 4 beers and 2 rum and cokes.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

What kind of rum you like?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

This much left


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


>


I knew you'd be on this thread.. God damn I'm good.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> I knew you'd be on this thread.. God damn I'm good.


lulz


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> lulz


lulz


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm alright actually. Drank a lot of water in between last night.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

NVU said:


> This much left


arghh i have bad memories of souther comfort!!


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Akord said:


> I foolishly kept drinking to 5.30am. Feeling a little rough today.
> 
> Good chatting to you and NVU last night / morning.


I had my last drink at around 9am this morning :dead Good chattin' though.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

noice


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I'm alright actually. Drank a lot of water in between last night.


I oughta start doing that, hangovers are no fun.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I oughta start doing that, hangovers are no fun.


If you drink enough booze, it doesn't matter how much water you drink, it'll just wake you up early to go to the washroom, then you'll be awake at 4 am hungover as **** unable to get back to sleep.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> If you drink enough booze, it doesn't matter how much water you drink, it'll just wake you up early to go to the washroom, then you'll be awake at 4 am hungover as **** unable to get back to sleep.


It doesn't make you 100% but a good portion of hangover symptoms is related to symptoms of dehydration.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Haha I wish I had known of this thread earlier. I'd be a frequent poster.  Alas my drinking is mostly pathological so I feel like I'm just glorifying my bad habits by posting here.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Welcome aboard loneliness. We can never have enough alcoholics here. Feel free to join us whenever u want to.


----------



## eric25 (Mar 20, 2014)

After years of booze and benzos, I'm only on occasional red wine for the positive heart effects of course. I'm thankful I can even still type after all those years!


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Martini Monday, baby. 'Cept it's Tuesday. And 3AM.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Akord said:


> It's been a crappy and disappointing day. Only one way to finish it off. Sadly this will be the last of my current batch of home brew.


Bummer man.. I just got a shipment of Muntons light lager.. nothing complex, just fun to pass the time with. Six weeks from now, I'll be having some of it.

Couldn't get the expensive beer today, but back from camping with a fridge full of beer  Gonna be drinking it in about 9 hours :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been wanting to try coopers kits, mostly due to craigtube. I like their fermenter setup, it is just too expensive.

For now, all I have are two Mr. Beer fermenters. This one can of extract should fill the both of them, plus I purchased some corn sugar. I'm thinking for my next beer I will try to replicate the Samuel Adams cherry wheat. 

I'm a very cheap brewer, I even bottle using flavored carbonated water bottles.. it looks funny, but they work :lol I would really love to get a kegerator and also the right equipment to do a full mash.. just out of my league for now, ultimately I hear it is cheaper in the long run and the beer is ready that much sooner when kegged. 

Aussie Ale, that sounds good though  I got to research it before I go with the wheat beer.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I want a snickerdootle...SOMEBODY GET ME A ****ING SNICKERDOOTLE


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

My new go-to drink:


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Akord said:


> some very cheap, store, bought larger (89p per 500ml bottles) and the last of my vodka supply, which I only buy when the super markets have deals on (well that and deals on gin and whiskey lol) :b


Ah, very good.

Just finishing up the six-pack of Tsingtao I bought last weekend.


----------



## catsan (Feb 3, 2014)

White wine & sugar free red bull


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I wasnt planning on drinking, but when I walked into the liquor store, I noticed this crazy looking bottle and couldn't resist.










Delicious delicious wine.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Akord said:


> Great bottle design to be fair but Iz more interested in your digital CDJ set up. What you using, hardware CDs decks or software? And what the hell..what kinda music you mixing up?


Awww, I know what you're trying to do, you're trying to pin me down into some type of subgenre.

Nay I say.

Nay


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Akord said:


> Heheh nah not really, I'm happy about to learn just about your choice of set up. (Though originally there must have a musical reason you own said set up) I'm still very much an old analogue beat matcher myself but have used modern set ups like Serato (which I really did like via digital vinyl plates) and Torq but have have had bad experiences messing with rack CD decks at very much the wrong time.
> But I can tell you that being oldish, I know all to well that no one likes or plays one 'sub-genre' though sadly when I was young, you pretty much could only play one style - that is one of the few improvements theses days.


nu skool breaks / dnb / trance / trip hop / etc / etc. If I cant mess around and mix beats from time to time, I lose my mind. Reminds me of my raving days.

Numark cdj 900's, behringer ddm4000, with traktor 3 running on my computer.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i literally thought this was a different thread titled **** the official drinking thread


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

But what are we lonely souls to do alone on a friday night.

Cry and piss about the ones who got away?

**** that/.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I bought 2 660ml Stella Artois' & 2 660ml Heineken's a short while ago. Just finished my first Stella & cracked a Heineken...Salute!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Fiesta tomorrow night guys. Bourbon and IPA are on my menu.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

NVU said:


> This much left


Thats funny, thats the exact amount I had in my pantry tonight of SC, had to go down to the bottle store to get another cos that ain't enough. Really loving SC at the moment, its so sweet and delicious its good to be able to have an alcoholic drink that tastes really nice as well as the nice buzz.
I like my beers particularly german and belgian beers but I can only have a few, spirits I can drink all night long.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Bert Reynolds said:


> It doesn't make you 100% but a good portion of hangover symptoms is related to symptoms of dehydration.


For me I find its not so much how much you drink as how you drink, like if I drink half a bottle of rum in the space of an hr I'm gonna be violently ill with a mad hangover. But if I drink it over say a 6 hr period and take breaks in between drinks, don't drink it straight and don't skip dinner I can be fine the next day. 
Though having said that I usually need a big sleep in to recover.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Having some beers with homemade sushi now . Staying true to Japanese hikikomori culture .


----------



## jruff3 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hell yea.. Addicted to smirnoff vodka over here.. I'm at work as I'm posting this and I love the buZZ THIS alcohol gives mere.. I feel like a human being for once/.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

jruff3 said:


> Hell yea.. Addicted to smirnoff vodka over here.. I'm at work as I'm posting this and I love the buZZ THIS alcohol gives mere.. I feel like a human being for once/.


Ah yes smirnoff. Fairly cheap but gets the job done.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> For me I find its not so much how much you drink as how you drink, like if I drink half a bottle of rum in the space of an hr I'm gonna be violently ill with a mad hangover. But if I drink it over say a 6 hr period and take breaks in between drinks, don't drink it straight and don't skip dinner I can be fine the next day.
> Though having said that I usually need a big sleep in to recover.


Yeah that's true. But for me, I eventually lose patience and usually do binge sessions. Like 3-4 shots within 10-15 minutes, wait an hour or so and then another line up of shots, and in between the waits I'll crack open a beer or two. I know binging is especially bad for the body but it could be worse in my case; I try and keep it at a low level binge.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope zonebox will drink with us tonight.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Idk, he didn't say anything.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's too bad. Are we doing an IRC chat again?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Instead of buying my usual batch of cans this week or some wine, i instead bought some "Malibu Red". It sounded nice and i love trying new things. Sadly it is sickly sweet and takes too much, in this case, 7up to make it drinkable that its barely alcoholic. So im screwed. Luckily i had some old wine leftover that has aged very well, but that only had a glass left. Im way too sober for a Saturday night, strange, i spend 24 years of life sober on Saturday nights, now i find it too weird and ridiculously boring, even though technically its no different form every other night.

Oh well, i have some dark rum, a glass or three, lying around but it has gone a bit mad, like, its been there for a few months but has gotten really really strong and hard to mix with because the smallest drop takes over any drink i mix with, its out of control. But what the hell, extreme situations call for.... damn, i cant even think of that phrase...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Liquor prices are pretty high here too. I pay about $30 for 750ml of 100 proof rum.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Bahhh I meant to get me some Rum this week but completely forgot, I ended up getting the usual Southern Comfort and Disaronno. Ah well, same old.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

The IRC chat doesn't work for me for some reason. I'll probably end up staying on here but you guys can.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Smirnoff isn't that cheap I gotta agree but relative to other vodkas it usually is. For vodka I go with Absolut; right in the middle. If I'm gonna mix with vodka then I'll get a cheaper one like Smir but if I'm doing shots then I need a good smooth quality one.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've always been of the opinion that vodka tastes like gasoline.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, the taste isn't bad, it's more of the burn when you shoot it.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I remember i hated Vodka as a teen, in those years when you had a stomach of steel and could drink anything, Vodka was an exception, it always made me heave even just smelling it. 
My brother gave me a bottle of Smirnoff with some in it to try recently. I mixed it with some orange juice and thought "_What do ya know, this isnt that bad_". Then i ran outta orange juice, well i had a small bit and put it in a glass that was about 80% vodka. I took a sup and starting doing that chicken movement with your head, where your not getting sick but almost, like this:









...and i thought "_Thats the vodka i remember"_.

That being said, when mixed its barely noticeable, guess thats why its as popular as it is in cocktails and such.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

To hell with it, I'm starting now. Hope zonebox will join us.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah catch up redstar


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone remember what it's like to feel happiness?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Akord where does Hermithill reside in?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I feel somewhat content when I'm drinking and messing around. Like right now I'm drinking, on here, watching scarface and listening to music. I feel alright.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Or at least it numbs the negativity enabling me to feel neutral.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> I remember i hated Vodka as a teen, in those years when you had a stomach of steel and could drink anything, Vodka was an exception, it always made me heave even just smelling it.
> My brother gave me a bottle of Smirnoff with some in it to try recently. I mixed it with some orange juice and thought "_What do ya know, this isnt that bad_". Then i ran outta orange juice, well i had a small bit and put it in a glass that was about 80% vodka. I took a sup and starting doing that chicken movement with your head, where your not getting sick but almost, like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it ain't that bad. Personally alcohol is alcohol to me. It all tastes the same.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Or at least it numbs the negativity enabling me to feel neutral.


Here's hoping.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Akord said:


> The hill that is Hermitsville resides in the country of Loneliness, by the Sea of Unfulfilment :|


Lol, remaining mysterious I see. I'm gonna guess the UK or Ireland.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I hope zonebox will drink with us tonight.


Just cracked open my first beer :drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay zonebox is here.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

What is the drink of choice tonight? I've got my cheap-o Busch.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm just going with the usual rum and coke. I thought about picking up a six-pack of Canadian but decided I had enough to get me through the night.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like I got to shot gun a few to catch up to you all


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Joining the party with my non-alcoholic beer. Party on, Wayne!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I never understood the point of non-alcoholic beer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

KvLT said:


> Joining the party with my non-alcoholic beer. Party on, Wayne!


Never had one, do they taste like the real thing?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

I never understood it either.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I never understood the point of non-alcoholic beer.


Taste & bubbles (even though I'm dying for some craft brew). I wrecked my liver with Kava supplements so I have to party like this for a little while. :b


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, shotgunned one. I should have held back on the fish sticks tonight :lol One more to go, then back to the easy pace.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I think they do. Like O'Douls


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

KvLT said:


> Taste & bubbles (even though I'm dying for some craft brew). I wrecked my liver with Kava supplements so I have to party like this for a little while. :b


Oh man, that sucks. I had no clue kava could do that to you.. I'm staying away from that stuff.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

KvLT said:


> Taste & bubbles (even though I'm dying for some craft brew). I wrecked my liver with Kava supplements so I have to party like this for a little while. :b


How do you know? Have you had tests?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

KvLT said:


> Taste & bubbles (even though I'm dying for some craft brew). I wrecked my liver with Kava supplements so I have to party like this for a little while. :b


Well, now I understand, thanks for explaining,


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Oh man, that sucks. I had no clue kava could do that to you.. I'm staying away from that stuff.


The stuff I was taking actually killed someone (googling 'happy camper wrongful death' gets you there), and it was on it's way to doing the same to me. People would have blamed the drinking, no doubt. I'm so glad I caught it.

Moral = drink beer, don't do kava.



Bert Reynolds said:


> How do you know? Have you had tests?


Yeah, and I'm going for a follow up in a few months. I'm warning everyone to never take this 'happy camper' stuff. It's bad news.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Okay, shotgunned one. I should have held back on the fish sticks tonight :lol One more to go, then back to the easy pace.


I went to the grocery store on an empty stomach. I bought...

- the stuff to make peanut butter chocolate chip cookies
- peanut butter and chocolate ice cream
- powered doughnuts
- pub style chicken breast nuggets with sweet and sour sauce

I get home and unpack it...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

KvLT said:


> The stuff I was taking actually killed someone (googling 'happy camper wrongful death' gets you there), and it was on it's way to doing the same to me. People would have blamed the drinking, no doubt. I'm so glad I caught it.
> 
> Moral = drink beer, don't do kava.


I've heard of the liver damage, but only if you eat the plant and not the root right? I have a bag of it in my kitchen somewhere, but it has been sitting there for about a year. It was messy to make, that is for sure. Got a little buzz from it, nothing great though.. tasted like.. dirt, I think if I recall correctly.

Ok, I take back my no kava stance. I would like to try the real stuff at one point in my life.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

There's a lot of negative stigma with kava. Anything besides the root is harmful to the liver but not the root itself.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I went to the grocery store on an empty stomach. I bought...
> 
> - the stuff to make peanut butter chocolate chip cookies
> - peanut butter and chocolate ice cream
> ...


:lol

Yeah, I tend to do that as well. Toss in a few digiorno's pizza, man I love those.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I drink it on occasion using root powder. The root is safe, or at least nothing more harmful than drinking alcohol.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I've heard of the liver damage, but only if you eat the plant and not the root right? I have a bag of it in my kitchen somewhere, but it has been sitting there for about a year. It was messy to make, that is for sure. Got a little buzz from it, nothing great though.. tasted like.. dirt, I think if I recall correctly.
> 
> Ok, I take back my no kava stance. I would like to try the real stuff at one point in my life.


I'm not sure and there seems to be a handful of conflicting reviews out there. Kava by itself might be the safest way - you know how much you're getting. With this stuff, they don't even have to list the amount.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have no idea what kava is.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

KvLT said:


> I'm not sure and there seems to be a handful of conflicting reviews out there. Kava by itself might be the safest way - you know how much you're getting. With this stuff, they don't even have to list the amount.


I think the stuff I got, had been sitting around for a while. It was not really that strong, I had to drink a ton of it to feel anything. I do remember the numb tongue though :lol

I would like to one day try it in Hawaii. That would be a blast.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

You gotta check your sources and what's in your product. Like I said, if you buy legitimate kava from the root, then you shouldn't have too much to worry about. The effects are quite nice but there is a reverse tolerance so you need to keep drinking it a few times before it takes a full effect.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I have no idea what kava is.


It has been a while since I have researched it, but from I recall it is a plant that grows in Hawaii and a few other tropical areas. It produces a weird sensation, not quite as strong as alcohol from my experience. If I recall correctly, it tastes like dirt :lol I sort of shotgunned a few glasses at a time, it was not at all pleasant. I guess it is an acquired taste, sort of like beer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Akord said:


> Dag nam it... 4 a.m here. Adios all


Damn  G'night Akord.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

No it's quite effective actually. It's deceiving in a way if you only do it once only to find out it does nothing. There's a reverse tolerance.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

hey..


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd post music but idk what you guys like


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

what's up blue2


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I'd post music but idk what you guys like


Don't post what we like, post what you like.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to hit shuffle on my iphone and post what I get.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you guys like this song?

I always blast it on my way to work, I dunno just like it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> If we're doing music...


That was pretty kickass man.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Don't post what we like, post what you like.


Lol, I mean what genres so I can get an idea.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


> hey..


Oh man, that pic brings out a desire in me :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Lol, I mean what genres so I can get an idea.


My favourite band is Nirvana.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> My favourite band is Nirvana.


I got you.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Oh man, that pic brings out a desire in me :lol


Yeah it seemed suitable for the thread, its nearly 4.30 am here though I really should be sleeping...but I decided to have a few shots of killbeggan irish whiskey don't know if you ever heard of it, its fairly cheap here and good...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

This is one of my favorite songs.. I got so drunk, so wasted listening to NiN back in the 90s. So many different apartments, completely wasted, and this song almost always was played.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


> Yeah it seemed suitable for the thread, its nearly 4.30 am here though I really should be sleeping...but I decided to have a few shots of killbeggan irish whiskey don't know if you ever heard of it, its fairly cheap here and good...


Never heard of it, never really liked whisky that much with the exception of southern comfort. The very first time I drank, was when I was 16 or 17 and I grabbed a bottle of whisky from my parent's closet and downed a 12 oz glass of it...oh man, that just ruined it for me. It was fun for the first bit, but after.. bleh.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG the hockey game is not getting through. Restart.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


>


I love this song


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Starting on my third rum and coke...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Never heard of it, never really liked whisky that much with the exception of southern comfort. The very first time I drank, was when I was 16 or 17 and I grabbed a bottle of whisky from my parent's closet and downed a 12 oz glass of it...oh man, that just ruined it for me. It was fun for the first bit, but after.. bleh.


yeah its a small distillery here in Ireland, its on google I think, Irish whisky is my favourite ,triple distilled whisky is the best imo...normally drink Jameson but its expensive...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Starting on my third rum and coke...


I think perhaps next week, I might get a pint of rum.. and some coke. I do enjoy the taste of it, been a while since I had any.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You know when I was in the psychiatric ward they asked "has anyone ever told you you have a problem with your drinking" and I said "no one has ever told me I have a problem with my drinking" and it was technically true.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Back in the 80's it was unpopular to like guns and roses, no kidding. Most people I hung with would constantly make fun of them. I still loved them.. so here ya go


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


>


I counter your song with this


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Beck is pretty good too. Too bad he's a Scientologist.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


>


Oh man, speaking of the 90s.. this was another song played all of the time. I miss it man, I used to live in an apartment next to my older brother at the time that this song was popular. We used to have such a great time..

Nostalgia.. bleh.. I miss being young.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Beck is pretty good too. Too bad he's a Scientologist.


Dude.. choking on the splinters.

Beck is a cool dude, regardless if he is a scientologist. I was pretty surprised to find out myself though, would never have thought he was one. Scientology is such a weird religion, I looked into it a bit out of curiosity sake but man it is really out there when you research it online.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm partial to some Rammstein.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

....SAS anthem..:teeth


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Still working on my Third Drink.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Still working on my Third Drink.


I'm just finishing my 6th beer now, slowing down though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I feel like having a peanut butter sandwich. So I will.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

my whiskey bottle is nearly empty, I drank half of it last night though with a few beers...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I feel like having a peanut butter sandwich. So I will.


You enjoy your peanut butter sandwich man.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

blue2 said:


> my whiskey bottle is nearly empty, I drank half of it last night though with a few beers...


Don't stop drinking for any reason ever. Ekeep drinking always.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm out for the night guys, thanks for hanging it was good times as usual.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

zonebox said:


> I'm out for the night guys, thanks for hanging it was good times as usual.


Yes I must sleep also bye...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Still here. Hanging in there like you


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Just listened to the whole Song Remains the Same concert while drinking beer . Man .. that was ****ing crasssss ..


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Akord said:


> I haven't actually seen this yet, mad concidering how big a fan of said band I am.
> Anyway thread bump.


If you look at Robert Plant's skinny jeans during the Stairway to Heaven performance .. you'll be able to tell the size of his Wheener . :b


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Monday night and my good friend mr Southern Comfort is putting me in a good mood, nothing to be proud about. But **** it, you only live once, i'll probably feel like **** in the morning when i have to go to work, but **** it i usually feel like **** first thing in the morning anyway, at least this way i get a good night tonight.
I can see why they put the name 'comfort' in their brand.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Just listened to the whole Song Remains the Same concert while drinking beer . Man .. that was ****ing crasssss ..


I love that concert, Led Zep's finest hour, and probably one of the best live gigs ever


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Think I might have a few tonight, wife is coming back with one of those frozen strawberry daiquiris you see at the grocery store. Got 8 beers in the fridge, plenty of nicotine to last the night.. and hey, got the day off tomorrow 

Gonna watch the last episode of "How I met your mother" with the wife first though, she is a devout fan.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy whacky wednesdays :eyes


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Could use a drink tonight, but I think I'll hold off until Saturday.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Downing some Cabernet tonight. Good for the body, good for the soul.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Just bought me a case of brews. Should be enough to get a fair buzz on and make lots of offensive posts on various forums.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Gonna wait a few more hours, got 12 cold beers waiting for me.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Saturday night is like my crazy whacky experimental night when it comes to alcohol.
Tonight ive made my own cocktail in a pint glass. Its white rum, Malibu Red, small bit of cranberry juice and then orange juice....._mama mia_!
This might be my _go to_ drink for a while now, after two pints its really starting to kick in.....oh how boring and unbearable life would be without drugs!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Just bought a bottle of rum and some coke. Waiting for the hockey game to start.


Gonna need that rum and coke for this one.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve French said:


> Gonna need that rum and coke for this one.


The way the Canucks are playing lately, no doubt.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

To hell with it, I'm starting a half hour early.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cracked open my first cold beer, it is nice to have in a house that is 83°. Now, to find something interesting to do.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where do you live that it's that hot in April? Texas?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It is actually 69 outside right now, but all of the residual heat in my house keeps it hot in here, even with the windows open. I'm sure the lights don't help out much, or having two laptops on with an older CRT TV piping out heat, then the fridge.. 

It just now has dropped to 82 now though :lol

I live in Florida. With no A/C


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's brutal. Even sometimes in the summer up here I wish I had AC. I can't imagine how awful it must be down there.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude, I literally soak a large cotton t-shirt in water put it on, and sit in front of the fan. It gets really bad here in the summer, I keep a window A/C unit in my daughter's room so they can keep cool, but it is only strong enough to cool down that one room.

My central A/C needs to be recharged, and I'm sure the evaporator needs to be cleaned. I have a feeling we will go without a cool house for another year.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

This is what I sing when pirating from the internet:


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> This is what I sing when pirating from the internet:


LMAO!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where's everyone else?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

They are too good for us man..


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi. I am inebriated


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I was delayed, had some things to do. Just started in now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Woot! new comers, well for the night at anyrate.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I drink at a faster pace, idk about that redstar.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

My Mac is all messed up. I can't even post videos or anything on here.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

YOYOYOYOYOYO! Get on my level!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

What level are you on?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

/grabs level.

/adjusts to be of adequate range.

There I go, the bubble is not quite in the center.. but somehow it just feels right.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've actually got plans this week. With my recreational therapist I'm going bowling on Monday with some people. I hope to meet new people.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Recreational therapist? What's that


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Recreational therapost provide fun things to do, like working out in gym, or going out group activities, help in recovery and trweatment of metnal inlness


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I've actually got plans this week. With my recreational therapist I'm going bowling on Monday with some people. I hope to meet new people.


I hope you do redstar, are you going bowling with people that have SA?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> I hope you do redstar, are you going bowling with people that have SA?


I dont 'know what th other peopla re like,. They tell me that the other people are also referred to from Mental Health that I am going through, but we'll see. I am nervous about going. I am afraid that I will just sit there and not talk to anyone. But we'rlrll see.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

That's pretty cool. Never heard of that before.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Rum and coke rum and coke rum and coke.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I used to be a rum and coke guy a few years ago. Capt'm morgan too 100 proof but just too much sugar so I stopped. Now shots all the way, usually vodka and whiskey.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

oops I forgot about this thread. I'm not sure what level I am on. I guess level 1? **** I don't know dude.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

That stuff is strong though. That's what I liked about it. I wanna try the extremely strong stuff like bacardi 151, everclear, moonshine and a couple others. I tried 130 something proof german schnapps but that's the strongest i've had so far.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It has been so long since I drank rum, I did not even know captain morgan made 100 proof.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

They got capt'm morgan black too. I've never tried that yet.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> They got capt'm morgan black too. I've never tried that yet.


Is that the tattoo version?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, you guys should familiarize yourselves a bit. It's good to know a bit what's out there.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I don't really know anything about alcohol, i just go to the government run liquor store here and get the strongest rum they have.


You know what is weird, in the grocery stores of Maine, I could purchase liquor. Here in Florida they are not allowed to sell it. But there are tons of liquor stores that are able to sell it.

It is strange that there are so many laws involved with the sell of alcohol, and how they vary from state to state.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Is that the tattoo version?


Yeah I believe so.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Goal is to get drunk, intimate familiarlairty is not needed with alcohol to get drunk


Yeah but diversity is good and when you know what to get then it makes it easier. It appears you always drink rum so maybe it's not the case for you.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Question for all.

What time does your state stop selling alcohol, and when do they resume services?

In Florida, the weekdays are sold till 2 am. I believe they resume at 6am weekdays, 12pm on noon.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

If I recall correctly, Maine was 1am, and resumed services at 6am.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I don't know about BC, I always go buy liquor after grocery shopping, around 1 pm Saturday.


Do your grocery stores sell beer and wine though?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

9pm in New Jersey for most liquor stores when they close completely but NJ law requires not selling liquor/spirits after 9pm so a few stores stay open past midnight only to sell beer and wine.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Do your grocery stores sell beer and wine though?


Not yet.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

NJ doesn't sell any alcohol in grocery stores but right now I'm up at school in Connecticut and here they sell alcohol in grocery stores. Not sure about when the liquor stores close though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahahaha
She says sperak to lady at desk about parking pass
I'm like ok I'll try lol


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar, do you ski/snowboard man?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I've been to BC a couple years ago at Whistler/Blackcomb. You're in a great spot.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha no I dont play any sports.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd love to live where you are. NJ sucks.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahaha yeah , I bet you would love to pay the rent that I do. $650 per month for crappy bachelor suite in crappiest aapartment in town.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I live in a single apartment at college for 900 something a month not including utilities. I can definitely deal.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, Vancouver still sucks.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

No dude. You got the mountains nearby and all.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd rather live in a place with cheap rent and cheap gbooze.

Did you know that 750 ml of 100 proof rum cost me over $30? Insane.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

It's the typical especially around here.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

How much do yo upay for booze?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Same as you dude no joke.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't believe out of the thousands of members here nobody drinks and comes on.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

For 100 proof Capt'm Morgan it's over 30 for sure.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I think Canada's drinking age is 18+ if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Anybody here?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Well, Vancouver still sucks.


I heard Vancouver was really nice. I was thinking about taking a trip there. You got that world famous BC Bud.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> I heard Vancouver was really nice. I was thinking about taking a trip there. You got that world famous BC Bud.


BC Bud?..weed?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> BC Bud?..weed?


Yes. **** tonnes of weed in BC.


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

Ola! Female reporting for drinking duty 

Or is the party over already?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

shycheese said:


> Ola! Female reporting for drinking duty
> 
> Or is the party over already?


who wants to get started right now??


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

Jelly!! Well I'm drinking anyways~~ Just boring wine though. What are you drinking?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

shycheese said:


> Jelly!! Well I'm drinking anyways~~ Just boring wine though. What are you drinking?


mah cheap beer like always why you leave me cheese our sandwich is incomplete without you


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> mah cheap beer like always why you leave me cheese our sandwich is incomplete without you


Aww Jelly, it's been so long. I completely forgot you were part of the sandwich. I only remember brown bread and skippy 

And I'm always here, so you left me. Hmph :blank


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

shycheese said:


> Aww Jelly, it's been so long. I completely forgot you were part of the sandwich. I only remember brown bread and skippy
> 
> And I'm always here, so you left me. Hmph :blank


whaaaat how can you forget me i'm the jelly! it's my name!  oh cheezy you break my heart


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> whaaaat how can you forget me i'm the jelly! it's my name!  oh cheezy you break my heart


Ahahahaha...I'm not a big fan of PB&J so I totally blanked out xD

Why are we the only ones drinking? T_T


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

shycheese said:


> Ahahahaha...I'm not a big fan of PB&J so I totally blanked out xD
> 
> Why are we the only ones drinking? T_T


what the fudge are we the only ones?? i guess we're too hardcore :blank


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Over here in the Az drinking mah chocolate milk like a mo***in bousss wat up foos

Awe f** everyone's asleep


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

Chocolate milk!? :twak

Come back with a real drink!


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Last couple nights ive been drinking screwdrivers. Its how I get my vitamins.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

shycheese said:


> Chocolate milk!? :twak
> 
> Come back with a real drink!


You just mad jelly of my delicious chocolate milk, best drink evarrr!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> what the fudge are we the only ones?? i guess we're too hardcore :blank


Nah man, the rest of us passed out hours earlier.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i dwant to get plastered osomeone helrp me buuy la y6 packk of bleer thaonks


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello...? I know it's a Monday night, but I got nothing else to do.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

How would one theoretically go about choosing the best first alcoholic beverage? Is there such thing as "starter alcohol"?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd go for something like beer or coolers. Either don't taste too bad, and you can control your level of drunkenness much easier.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hm, I've not heard of coolers before (yeah, not really "with it") but I looked it up and apparently they're cheaper than beer but contain 2% more alcohol (7% opposed to 5%). I need something with as low alcohol content as possible (I have kidney disease and need to be cautious) while still deadening my senses, if that is possible. I need to do some research.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Hm, I've not heard of coolers before (yeah, not really "with it") but I looked it up and apparently they're cheaper than beer but contain 2% more alcohol (7% opposed to 5%). I need something with as low alcohol content as possible (I have kidney disease and need to be cautious) while still deadening my senses, if that is possible. I need to do some research.


Well there you go. Start with coolers. I'm sorry to hear about your kidney problem. At least you have an excuse to stay away from 151. It's the best stuff in the world, and it's the worst stuff in the world.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

joked35 said:


> Well there you go. Start with coolers. I'm sorry to hear about your kidney problem. At least you have an excuse to stay away from 151. It's the best stuff in the world, and it's the worst stuff in the world.


Sweet bujeebus. 75% alcohol? :lol It'd probably rip my kidneys apart and leave me to wake up in some shady hotel room in the middle of Las Vegas with shoes on my hands and pants on my head.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Sweet bujeebus. 75% alcohol? :lol It'd probably rip my kidneys apart and leave me to wake up in some shady hotel room in the middle of Las Vegas with shoes on my hands and pants on my head.


That still sounds like more fun than staring at a computer screen in your parents basement. Or in your case, a student residence. (Right?) But in all seriousness you would probably die. :no No 151 for you.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

If you can't handle alcohol very well, just drink American beer.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Also, this. ^

(But I pretty much buy nothing but Olde E anyways)


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It is a myth, most American beer is just as strong as foreign beer.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My interwebz research tends to agree with zonebox. American beer is more or less as potent as other beer. 

Anyway, beer seems like the best choice. Thanks for the help everyone. :3


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> My interwebz research tends to agree with zonebox. American beer is more or less as potent as other beer.
> 
> Anyway, beer seems like the best choice. Thanks for the help everyone. :3


I don't say this to a lot of people, but I hope you don't die.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> My interwebz research tends to agree with zonebox. American beer is more or less as potent as other beer.
> 
> Anyway, beer seems like the best choice. Thanks for the help everyone. :3





redstar312 said:


> I don't say this to a lot of people, but I hope you don't die.


Yea. You are an pretty cool dude who doesn't afraid of anything. 

Also, how are thing over there in Vancouver land redstar 314 or whatever you refer to yourself as.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I don't say this to a lot of people, but I hope you don't die.


Thanks. I wish you health as well in your drinking ventures and other endeavors. Probably won't get my hands on any alcohol any time soon though, due to lack of social connections and being underage.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I don't say this to a lot of people, but I hope you don't die.


 Christ dude! I am looking at your status and the box can't even contain it. You broke SAS, man!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I love beer. Just putting that out there..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wish I could drink tonight but it's late and I have to be up early tomorrow morning. So I'm just having a cup of coffee before bed.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It's all good redstar. Drinking is fun and all, but real life is more important.. or some simple cliche or another.. pick your favorite.

You'll have a rum and coke in your hand in a few days at anyrate


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I wish I could drink tonight but it's late and I have to be up early tomorrow morning. So I'm just having a cup of coffee before bed.


 A cup of coffee before bed? :no No no no no... But I hear ya, dude. Me and my brother work at the same place, and he's been sick all day. I am not scheduled for tomorrow, but I might have to cover for him. Its 12:40 AM and his shift is for 6 AM. I'm drunk alright. I'm gonna finish this 40 and crash. I'll definitely have a hang hangover for sure. FML Good night everyone!

If I am lucky I can dodge his shift... IF.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep, coffee helps me sleep, deadens the nerves and all that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

JD, on the rocks, down the hatch, salute!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> JD, on the rocks, down the hatch, salute!


I like your style. Having shots of Bourbon myself. Cheers!


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll join in after singing practice .


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm being all classy and drinking Cabernet while on SAS.

Yeah. Classy.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Prepare your Speakurs .


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

You people make me sick

Drinking on thursday is like jerking off on a Wednesday.

Figure it out, it's deep.


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> If you look at Robert Plant's skinny jeans during the Stairway to Heaven performance .. you'll be able to tell the size of his Wheener . :b


Thats a good show but every time I watch it I want to buy him some looser fitting trousers. I like Jimmy Page anyways....


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> You people make me sick
> 
> Drinking on thursday is like jerking off on a Wednesday.
> 
> Figure it out, it's deep.


I don't get it.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I don't get it.


Im drinking jack daniels


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Im drinking jack daniels


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yessiriy, happy drinking. Here's to a life filled with love and happiness..


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I love drinking. I hate to say it but I do. Everything becomes alright in the mind.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Akord said:


> ^
> I'd have to agree,...sadly my liver does not.:bah


Lol, that's why I hate to say it.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Just having a couple of beers tonight.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

just made myself a potent rum and coke. time to get ****in wasted by myself and watch some netflix. hell yeah


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Waiting for the game to start.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys, maybe we should hold off on the drinks for a day or 2?

*sips his wine glass*


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> Hey guys, maybe we should hold off on the drinks for a day or 2?
> 
> *sips his wine glass*


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm starting with Sam Adams Rebel IPA. Anyone ever had it? I'm surprised, it's actually pretty good and I'm not so big on Sam Adams. Saw it in the grocery store after seeing the commercial so figured I'd give it a shot. Good price and a fair ABV to go along.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Akord said:


> Dam it. I've just had a quick calculation of the number of alcohol Units I have consumed in the last 5 days. Sadly it appears my drinking has reached a scary level. :|


I passed scary a long time ago, I once consumed 30 units in one night , jebus would say that is bad ...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Still an hour or so away from starting. Hope y'all haven't passed out by then.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Still an hour or so away from starting. Hope y'all haven't passed out by then.


I'm unconsious right now, this reply is a figment of your imagination..


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

To make hamburger--or--to not make hamburger..that is the question


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Akord said:


> Indeed, that is not good daily total.
> I've roughly consumed 126 units the last 5 days (not including the last few vodkas). This week has been an especially bad one, sadly it was my b-day (which I've never dealt with very well) but being way past the wrong side of 35, hit home hard.
> I was gifted a litre of vodka and a bottle Tia Maria, along with some nice ales. All have gone, not counting the rest. I guess I'm typing this in the hope that when I read it back sober I might well take note.


Don't drink too much. I go through one 750 ml bottle of rum every two weeks. That seems like a safe limit to me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> To make hamburger--or--to not make hamburger..that is the question


Thats not a question, if the Hamburger is present you must make it and fulfill its destiny...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Thats not a question, if the Hamburger is present you must make it and fulfill its destiny...


But there are three hamburger patties in the opened package..does that mean they all need to be fulfilled tonight?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Don't drink too much. I go through one 750 ml bottle of rum every two weeks. That seems like a safe limit to me.


yikes thats 2 nights for me....along with a couple bottles beer...:um


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

blue2 said:


> yikes thats 2 nights for me....along with a couple bottles beer...:um


Well, it's also 2 nights for me, but I only drink one night a week.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

This is me except with alcohol.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

They have Budweiser ads on Hockey Night in Canada. What person in Canada would drink Budweiser?

Speaking of American beers, where's zonebox?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> They have Budweiser ads on Hockey Night in Canada. What person in Canada would drink Budweiser?
> 
> Speaking of American beers, where's zonebox?


Lol, Canadians don't drink Budweiser? I never knew that.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well why would anyone outside USA drink American beer?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Well why would anyone outside USA drink American beer?


Budweiser is pretty international.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

wait for me! I am headed to the store presently.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

000XXX000 said:


> wait for me! I am headed to the store presently.


Don't worry we'll be at it for a while yet.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just finished my second rum and coke.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

I've got a good buzz going on. Everyone has been acting insane today in my town, some meth head has his car parked in the Catholic high school's football field, he was sitting on the hood shouting obscenities. Anyhow, who's seen 10 second songs on youtube?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm at that stage of drunkenness where I'm dancing aroudn air gutiaring. If i were in a bar I'd be able to approach women at this point. i wouldnt get anywhere, but at least I'd approach them.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

2 beers 4 shots in me so far. I'm dancing around a bit to the music.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Woo hoo Canucks score now theyre only down by 2
Those lsoers


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

If only I could watch the Canucks with you


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Go NJ Devils!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


I havent laughed that hard in years, thahnks.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Jcgrey said:


>


I've seen that before. Good stuff!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> I am an alcoholic. Not denying that. But I love this little skit by Williams. Wanted to share


"Blessed is he who can laugh at himself, for he shall never cease to be amused."


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I miss zonebox. But I also love drinking.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Getting comfortably numb.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I miss zonebox. But I also love drinking.


Man, I enjoy all your guys' company. No need to point out just one.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I love you all including you bert reynodls im just aying that zonebox isnt here and thats sad we should all miss zonebox


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I love you all including you bert reynodls im just aying that zonebox isnt here and thats sad we should all miss zonebox


Yeah, I understand redstar. Zonebox has a family though. That could be the reason why he's not here.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

YOU guys are all so great, you keep me company, without you then my saturady ngiht would ber so without toher people

i Just wish we would have more peopel in this thread, the more tyhe merrier


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's almost 9:30 and I'm not fully drunk yet what is this


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Take a couple shots man..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Meh, I''m sure i'll be unsconscious soon. Jst have to ekep edrinking.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

What pills?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

000XXX000 said:


> wait for me! I am headed to the store presently.


What happened dude>>


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm drunk right now. Feels fantastic. Haven't drank in a month. Drank about 10 ounces of Jack all in one go. Feels good. Feels good. Yes. To not feel terrible for once. To not feel like a suicidal retard for once. I wish I had a better life. Wish I wasn't such a social gimp.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Whee, no hangover today!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

If that's what you gotta do, then that's what you gotta do. Maybe try cutting back a bit first? Once week is sustainable.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Hacker is the one. Dangerous yet so yummy, just how I like everything.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Checking in with some vodka. Yeeeyyy


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Just hanging out with my old pals. Alexander Keith and John Gibson.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

woo! at it again, and what are 10 second songs?

edit: cheap bourbon and some nicotine seem to be a regular these days.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bought some store brand orange pop today, gonna try it with rum later tonight.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

redstar312 said:


> Bought some store brand orange pop today, gonna try it with rum later tonight.


I tried some Captain Morgans out last week and didn't check in here  Was pretty nice, not something I could drink regular though. Taking a break from drinking as much as I usually do, might do me some good.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

NVU said:


> I tried some Captain Morgans out last week and didn't check in here  Was pretty nice, not something I could drink regular though. Taking a break from drinking as much as I usually do, might do me some good.


Does "taking a break" mean stopping altogether or just cutting back?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

redstar312 said:


> Does "taking a break" mean stopping altogether or just cutting back?


Cutting back I guess, I'm taking it easy this weekend to see how things go. I usually drink 3/4 a 70cl bottle of Southern Comfort and it's just too much. It's great whilst I'm drinking but the thought of drowning in my sorrows just makes me more negative. See how it goes I guess.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, that is a bit much. I usually put back 300 ml of rum in one night, and even that's probably too much. Try mixing it with a soft drink and making it really weak, that might help.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Bought some store brand orange pop today, gonna try it with rum later tonight.


That sounds like a good concoction with white rum. Idk about spiced dark but try it out.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

instead of orange pop, use orange juice. it is "healthier" lol. and it tastes awesome.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Too late I've already bought the stuff. And how bad can it be? I feel like experimenting tonight.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Too late I've already bought the stuff. And how bad can it be? I feel like experimenting tonight.


oh no, not saying it will be bad, not at all. very much the same idea, but just saying from personal experience OJ is the shiz nit.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Taking a break didn't turn out so well :blank alcoholic confirmed.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, why was my post on getting wine deleted? I can't figure out these mods here most of the time.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Lol, why was my post on getting wine deleted? I can't figure out these mods here most of the time.


haha, serious? did you cuss?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

NVU said:


> Taking a break didn't turn out so well :blank alcoholic confirmed.


 Well, we're in this together, if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

000XXX000 said:


> haha, serious? did you cuss?


No, Canucklehead made a remark and ended it with *sips his wine* and I only pointed out that he always drinks wine and it made me wanna go to the store to get some.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have returned.


----------



## forever alonee (Apr 17, 2014)

i wish i was 21! im going to mexico hopeully when im 18 lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Alright I finished my daily writing quota.

My motto: write drunk, edit sober.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

redstar312 said:


> Man, orange pop and spiced rum is _way _more drinkable than rum and coke.


God dammit man, don't challenge my palate.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Try it, you might be surprised!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Got my rum, got my orange pop, just a few more hours.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I am going to have to take it slow tonight lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, pretty soon I'm gonna be the only one on this forum who gets drunk.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i will keep this thread going or die trying


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

mah clippers lost today


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

whatever happened to a chat


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> whatever happened to a chat


Get one going.

Besides, it's still early. I'm not going to start drinking for another couple of hours yet.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

what time does everyone consider "5 o'clock?" or when is the magic bewitching hour when everyone starts in their perspective time zones?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Usually I start around 7 PST.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

redstar312 said:


> Get one going.
> 
> Besides, it's still early. I'm not going to start drinking for another couple of hours yet.


what chat tho idk nothing about nothing... no one likes tinychat but i like seeing someone on cam or watchng youtube videos


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

who's gonna be here today!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

10 pm EST for me usually-ish.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> what chat tho idk nothing about nothing... no one likes tinychat but i like seeing someone on cam or watchng youtube videos


I'm fine with tinychat.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

My *** is rocking.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Starting 30 minutes early. Cheers.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry guys, you're gonna have to carry this thread this wkend. I took a week break from booze. I felt I needed it plus all busy with the holidays.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I just bought red faction on steam.  Tonight will be lots of drunken nostalgic fun.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

just poured my first one, listening to this:


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Sorry guys, you're gonna have to carry this thread this wkend. I took a week break from booze. I felt I needed it plus all busy with the holidays.


 See you next weekend.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

joked35 said:


> I just bought red faction on steam.  Tonight will be lots of drunken nostalgic fun.


Haha, bought.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

11 o'clock I have a boss battle in CC and then it is off to bf3 for me. what is everyone else doing with their night? or well at this point, it looks like it is just you and I redstar and joked.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sure jealous will show up at some point, probably after I've passed out haha.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I'm sure jealous will show up at some point, probably after I've passed out haha.


later time zone perhaps?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

He's in California as far as I know.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

ah well I am on over yonder in ohio, but I also stay up until obnoxious hours in the morning...


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

i am bored. ugh.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, let's make a chatroom on tinychat.

http://tinychat.com/sasfoo


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

still "connecting"


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where all the other drunk posters at?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

in the chat.... lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

we're still working on a name lulz

http://tinychat.com/sasfoo


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Haha, bought.


What did I **** up this time?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am too stupid to pirate stuff. Plus I got more than enough money to my name to drop 10 dollars for an old PS2 game.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

we need a new name lulz

http://tinychat.com/sasfoo


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

oh i already said that i dont even remember


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

In on drinking thread. Got my corona, panda express and watching foster the people playing from Coachella stream watup


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Alright my week break from booze is up. Who else is going at it tonight? Since it's 4/20 and Easter and I don't have weed..I'll drink.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Alright my week break from booze is up. Who else is going at it tonight? Since it's 4/20 and Easter and I don't have weed..I'll drink.


woot :clap


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I would so join you but it's a work night.


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

Just having some wine today, which is very unlike me. I have wine like 2 times a year, I usually drink screwdrivers.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Bourbon and beers on the house tonight :yes


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Bourbon and beers on the house tonight :yes


sheet, here I come!:boogie


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Screw it, I'm home from work sick, so I may as well have one.

No pop, so it'll be rum and orange juice. Cheers!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Screw it, I'm home from work sick, so I may as well have one.
> 
> No pop, so it'll be rum and orange juice. Cheers!


lol, that is relatively healthy? haha. so have you actually got to try the OJ or is this going to be your first?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had rum and OJ before. I just usually default to rum and coke.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

ah ok, I thought you mentioned last time that you went with orange pop


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I drank before while sick. I felt much better! I read there's something in beer that kills the sickness except you have to drink an amount that wouldn't make you anything else but more sick..eh whatever. Enjoy! *raises drink*


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't how you do that though..spiced rum and OJ


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well first you pour the rum into a glass
And then you pour the OJ into the glass
And then you drink it!


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh gosh, I am so tempted to go out and buy something to drink now. o.o


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Well first you pour the rum into a glass
> And then you pour the OJ into the glass
> And then you drink it!


Lol, spiced rum and OJ...that's like whiskey and OJ. Bleh. I mean, maybe I'd chase it with that if I had nothing else better around but definitely no mixed drink.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Jenikyula said:


> Oh gosh, I am so tempted to go out and buy something to drink now. o.o


Wild Wednesdays girl! We'll be on.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

lol, I am thinking a clear rum would be the best. 

BUT seeing as how I am drinking a four loco mixed with gatorade right now, I am not exactly going for taste. lol


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Hmm in that case I might go out to buy some malt liquor. Cheap, and gets the job done...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I remember when I was young and just started drinking I'd mix anything with anything. I can't even believe the things I drank.

@Jenikyula, I never had malt liquor. Though I had a friend who had it and he said it gets you drunk quick and like you said it's cheap too.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Lol, spiced rum and OJ...that's like whiskey and OJ. Bleh. I mean, maybe I'd chase it with that if I had nothing else better around but definitely no mixed drink.


You know how it is, just mixing with whatever I had on hand.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Another party tonight at my place. It's gonna be off the hook. Who's coming?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

what is the theme?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Toga party.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

because you know, that is the only way we are going to get females to come. they can't resist the power of a themed party.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

True, very true.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

can't drink right now because I am on medication :/ waaaaaa!
but I still had some plum wine the other day


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

hybridmoments said:


> can't drink right now because I am on medication :/ waaaaaa!
> but I still had some plum wine the other day


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

but were you wearing a toga when you did it? that is the real question.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

i am drunk. thank you cheap vodka! i have done my hair in two french braids, which i am immensely proud of. what is up you guys?!?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i made a late night decision to get f**king wasted... who's with me??


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Gonna finish supper then start in on my bottle of rum. I know it's not Saturday, but the hell with it.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

redstar312 said:


> Gonna finish supper then start in on my bottle of rum. I know it's not Saturday, but the hell with it.


that's the spirit! i'm actually goonna finish my bottle of rum then start supper


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

redstar312 said:


> Well, there's always tomorrow.


dont give up on tonite, i just got so drunk i cant figure out whats going on


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh I'm getting trashed tonight. Or at least as close as my supply of booze will allow.

You know what they say. Write drunk, edit sober.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

thats never happened to me yet, but i feel like the same thing will happen to me at some point in my life


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I was planning on drinking tonight and so I started in but then didn't feel like drinking anymore--I think because of the other night. I'll be on tomorrow.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

What happened the other night?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Went a little crazy on grandpa's cough medicine. A few too many.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

The only thing that happens when I take a few too many is I pass out. :|


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

alll i have left is 3 beers and a splash of rum, should i drink them now??:


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes of course. I have run out of rum, on my last drink of the evening.  Feeling a little buzzed.

I bought this: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131165633314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Sometimes I go on ebay while drunk. lol


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

It was enough to make me not wanna drink tonight which doesn't happen too often. I tried though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. If you need to take a break, then you need to take a break. You gotta do what's right for you.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Holy **** you guys hsould read some of the stuff I write while under the influence of alcohol. It's great stuff way better than the stuff I write while sober.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

What do you write?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Rightn ow I am writing about mental illnes,.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Allow me to commence this fiesta one more time and many more to come...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I was waiting for someone else to bump this before I started. I'm gonna go to the liquor store soon.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

nice gif Bert


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Got my rum, gonna try mixing it with Fresca this time.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Noooo! Don't do it! lol.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Break on through my friends


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where y'all at?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Still here, in a dancing mood for some reason.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

This thread is sad


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm at that stage of drunkenness where I've got the munchies.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

This is sad because nobody else joins. Why not grab a drink and join?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

No munchies yet. Soon though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox will be back soon.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Where has he been lately?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

He's been taking care of some stuff in his personal life. But he told me he'd be back, and I trust him. He's a good man.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

He is, well I'll dedicate a few drinks to him.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Agreed, I will dedicate my next drink to him as well. In the meantime, I am watching hockey and enjkoying the way the game is shaping up. LA is up 3-0 over San Jose.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Hmm I don't think I have hockey on these channels here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I had some shots of tequila, Mexican beer, & JD yesterday



redstar312 said:


> Got my rum, gonna try mixing it with Fresca this time.


Unspiced red rum(Appleton Jamaica Rum preferrably) & Minute Maid Apple juice, 1/4 rum + 3/4 juice = smooth as you like delight


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay good night I guess,


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Still hangin around red


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Break on through my friends


I'm already there my friend


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Already here with my Corona and hot and spicy noodle cup . Getting ready to go to bed .. .. and a hard day's work tomorrow .


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

redstar312 said:


> I'm at that stage of drunkenness where I've got the munchies.


Hey can you give me a rough idea of the time when you posted this it says like 3.39am, you live on the other side of the world from me so i can deduct like 12 hrs or whatever, but i don't really trust the time thing on this site. Its seems to be geared towards the northern hemisphere, and us sheep shaggers who live on the ******* of the world never really know what time of the day the majority of users on this site post.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Cheers to all the sunday night drinkers, (hic!)


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

had a miller high life 40 oncer and a budwiser. man, eeling fiiiiine hahaa


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm probably the only monday night drinker on tonight. I know random, but I find these nights are usually the best


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

My gentle companion for the evening:


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Number one for the day . So what's happening , any thing new , I'm getting sick of all the boring threads and this one seems to be the most interesting ATM . So cheers every one


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

^Never had that. Scotch Whiskey mixes are one of my favorites.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd join y'all but it's only Monday and I'm poor so I have to make my liquor last. But I'm drinking with you in spirit.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Arrrr make it last boooo enjoy it now what if you get hit by a bus tomorrow .


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> ^Never had that. Scotch Whiskey mixes are one of my favorites.


I've been working on this bottle for a couple weeks and it took me a while before I really liked it. It's smoky/peaty, typical scotch I guess, but behind that there's a real strong sweetness to it, fruity like pears and apples. I usually drink American whiskey so this has been a pretty big adjustment, but I'm trying to expand my palette a bit...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha I knew redstar would catch along. I'll dedicate a drink or two for you


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You know, maybe just one...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Damn, finished what's left of my whiskey handle and cold beers, all I got are beers room temp i forgot to put in the fridge.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Have you got any ice cubes?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yay good on ya red just the one ( evil laugh) 

And that sucks Bert , warm beer , I'm pretty sure that's what they invented freezers for and ice 7 minutes in ice and crisis adverted . 

Plenty here feel free to drop in


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

That is very true Grog. Forgot about the freezer


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Grog, what a great username for this thread.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Maniac mOndays!!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Ha ha ha yeah it's a hangover from the past that name .

Them beers in the freezer should be ready about now .


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Half past 3AM, still drinking, F it, got no classes tomorrow )


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

15:40 here . Pretty much the opposite orbit


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Not drunk but wavering and I'll regret it tomorrow. It's been a week of abstinence but that first vodka kind of makes everything alright.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Whiskey, neat, & chilled. Story of this moment


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not much happening May have to crack one soon


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes bring the whackiness on. Need a break from work.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Work blows.

You know , I lost ten pounds today. I got weighed at the community centre as part of my admission to an exercise program, and the super specific scientific scale they use showed 10 pounds less than what my crappy home scale shows.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you have a digital at home?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep, I use a digital. It's just a crappy home scale though.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Digitals are iffy. Manuals seems more reliable, you should check into getting one for home.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Ahhh . home and done for the day while car on charge could take the other but to annoyed now to do any thing else . 
So 
CHEERS .


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Indeeed. Feelin good myself, hanging back.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I so my best driving . Ha ah ha


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I drive very well while drunk actually if I'm driving within reasonable distance. All people are different. Drunk driving is too generalized. Not that I recommend it.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't either , was just being an *** ha ha . I used to when I was younger but realised how stupid it was as I got older and saw a lot of the aftermath of drink driving . 
Insurance isn't valid if drunk either so can get costly if you crash .


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

^See that's the thing. People generalize more than they should when drunk driving. Some people can actually drive and be responsible behind the wheel.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

:um

....

:idea

:hide

[my initial action towards drinking irl too]


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Why drink and drive home when you can take drugs and fly home 
Ha ha ha


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

That's a valid point right there lol


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Ha ha ha 
We're about to get fines of up to 39000 dollars if caught drink driving while also on drugs . Pretty harsh , this state is way over policed it's a bloody nanny state .


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Drinking wine tonight for a change. Being the idiot I am I picked up a bottle with a cork instead of a screw off and of course being at college I don't have a corkscrew. Getting the damn the thing out without one is near impossible and quite frustrating. In the end, with no surprise I failed and the cork wound up falling into it like I thought it would. Not that it all makes a difference.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Any drinkers tonight?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Whiskey, chilled & neat once again


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Got a bit of rum left over from last weekend, I'll finish it with you guys.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I had my first alcoholic beverage today. Just a bottle mexican beer. It tasted terrible but I drank it all down within 15 minutes; regardless I didn't feel anything except initial wooziness and a slight headache (which, I always seem to get a chill at the back of my head whenever I consume some sort of drug). I ate after that, and an hour after I had finished the beer, my classmate's roommate (who is a daily weed smoker) came in with a couple other people and started passing around the bong again. I took two bongloads at the last minute, stayed a bit out of courtesy to play videogames, then traversed dreamily back to my dorm room. 

I think I'm starting to like weed. Definitely more potent than beer, and it causes virtually no damage to my already ****ed up kidneys, unlike alcohol. I have some sense of weed does now, therefore I have some control over the drug's affect on me, but just enough liberation and passiveness to let the beneficial effects take me completely. Too bad in a week I'll be back to being just social, sober hermit. Harumph.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, that did nothing for me. Oh well, I'll have some more rum tomorrow.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

^Lol, there will always be tomorrow...not guaranteed but almost. I am pertty good tonight ^_^


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Definitely more potent than beer


That killed me. I've gotten in fights and committed crimes and ended up in city cells on the beer acted like a total *******, thousands of times getting high and I've gone home and ate a bit and passed out, maybe had a few panic attacks, always found it tame in comparison.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been maintaining a manageable buzz for the last few hours, debating a liquor run for tomorrow's games. Salute guys!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've been maintaining a manageable buzz for the last few hours, debating a liquor run for tomorrow's games. Salute guys!


I need the liquor to dull the pain of having to watch the Canadiens as the last team keeping the country's hopes alive.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Get on it bro! I follow soccer & my team(Chelsea) was just knocked out of the UCL so I know how it goes


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Margaritas tonight, brus. I got many, many more limes in my fridge and at least 400ml more tequila and a half liter of grand marnier still around.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

For some reason, this song reminds me of margaritas b/c it sounds like she's saying "smooth margaritas", when obviously she really is not. I still like to think so though.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Every night .


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

At home tonight, halfway through my dozen of beer sitting at my computer watching replays of the nba playoffs.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got out of work, bought 12 beers and have a few in the fridge. I'm going to try mixing it up a bit, I have miller 64 which I could drink all day and barely feel a thing and I have my regular busch light. I'm gonna experiment to find that perfect spot, where I am not too intoxicated but still feeling good.

Usually, the 8 beer mark is where I feel the best then I just start getting too intoxicated. and call it the night. I'm wondering if I could maintain that level of intoxication for a few hours using the swam water..er I mean miller 64 

Regardless, I'll be feeling pretty good in a few hours


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay I'm so glad to see you. Currently in line at liquor store buying rum.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Yay I'm so glad to see you. Currently in line at liquor store buying rum.


Thanks man, good seeing you too. Good 'ol Rum and coke sounds pretty good.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, may as well get started. This stuff isn't going to write itself while I'm sober! Cheers.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheers Redstar


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

ducking gnats. another thing to hate about warm weather, other than annoying asss loud neighbors who have to have a party every weekend.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I prefer winter. I like the rain. It rains a lot here. Except when it snows. I hate snow.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

whoa whoa whoa. not hate on snow around this man. I should have been born out west with a pair of skis attached to my feet.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't like snow. It's hell to drive in.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, I remember the long winters in Maine. Snow would get old real quickly, I moved to Florida to escape it. I haven't seen snow for about six years now.

One thing I do miss, is having Christmas with snow on the ground outside. It just is not the same, when it is 70 something outside.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Woo hoo I met my daily writing quota and I'm not even done yet.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

What is your daily writing quota? I needs to know!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

586 words.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> 586 words.


Cool man, most novels have like 100,000 words right? At that rate, you will have written 2 books a year.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

My goal for this manuscript is 70,000 words, so I should be done by the end of June. But it's mostly for fun, no one will ever read it but me.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

In the process of writing, well typing, something myself too. Got a paper to do  Which is why I got drunk last night. I might be classy tonight and have a glass of wine while writing though. It appears the two combine well for some folks.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

There aren't any papers due on Sunday! 

But yes I can attest to effectiveness of writing while drunk. The key is to write drunk, edit sober.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, write drunk edit sober. I like that.

They've done studies on this apparently

http://www.prdaily.com/Main/Articles/Does_drinking_help_inspire_your_work__11368.aspx


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes I believe drunkenness helps writing.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG this thread almost fell off the front page still on Saturday night!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Having me some cheese and wine.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a confession to make: I feel like the only time I can respond to people on okcupid is when I am tipsy or drunk. So you know what I'm going to be doing tonight!


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Aww, it looks like everyone is asleep. o.o


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not asleep almost finished a bottle of red and about to crack a nice new whiskey love the crack of a new bottle .


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

I know you all are sick of hearing this, but I hope things change for the better. I was watching a man on the bus yesterday stumbling around and reeking of urine. 

My girlfriend drinks. It tears me up each time just knowing what she is doing to her body.

It really is a slow suicide isn't it ? 

Take care y'all .


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

:eyes


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I will definitely be indulging tonight after today. ugh.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You wanna talk about it?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

meh, just a weird day. it is in my blog. but we should get a tiny chat going again tonight if a couple people are going to be on.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Think I'll have one too. If you're still on, cheers.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Cheers . These pre drink drinks are starting to get earlier and earlier .


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I probably shouldn't have started drinking before the laundry was done. Now I'm going to fall asleep before it finishes in the dryer.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

sorry I could not join you all tonight. had some more pressing issues to attend to.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just had a lovely cup of earl grey tea. :teeth


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

With a nip of rum tell the whole truth now .


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

anyone care to join me this evening?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've got some beer in the fridge, and the day off tomorrow. I'll participate a bit in the festivities, although not sure how entertaining I'll be. It is mostly going to be miller 64 for tonight.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

It's only 10:50 so bit early yet will return after lunch have to go to shop anyway no beer left and that's the daytime drink of choice for me , or a arvo medium bodied red as said a day time weak as piss Wine mmm I think I'm being stupid why compromise full bodied Shiraz yumo I thing a pepper jack may be the taste of to day cheap and just as good as a 50$ bottle ( my mouth is watering ) arrrr stuff it I'm breaking my own rule it's close enough to 11 er um 12 , early lunch .


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

After all that it's 13:00 now any way 

Cheers


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ain't got enough booze even to get buzzed.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

That's a bit of a buzz kill . 
You need a home brew kit and a home made still ha ha


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm having a few tonight. Monday nights always get me


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Manic Mondays! I'll drink the last bit of rum I've got left.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I'll pick up some rum on my next stop


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Rum is the drink of drinks. It is the nectar of the gods.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

It's pretty good, just the spiced rums can get too sweet at times. Maybe I'll pick up some Bacardi white rum instead. I used to be the Capt'n guy but I drifted away from that.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I like my op rum and am a loyal bunderberg rum drinker , but usually stick to beer wine and scotch mostly naaa I drink almost any thing but it has to appease my appetite at the time of purchase .


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, vodka, whiskey and beer for this guy on most occasions.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

It's that day again, another whacky wild wednesday. Bombs away!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Going to liquor store now!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

just finished jack ryan shadow recruit, decent action flick. but then again I am a sucker for tom clancy stuff.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You know, I had an actual conversation with the liquor store clerk, like a real conversation beyond just hello and thank you, in which I didn't sound socially retarded. I really did it. And I was sober at the time too.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You know, the government run liquor store was closed, but there was a private liquor store open just a short distance away. Thank God!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice red! You must of been in the zone when in that store. It can do wonders to someone with SA.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes I was driving past, saw the sign, I suppose it is proof I am capable of interacting like a normal human being.

You all should share your successes of interacting with people. It's good proof.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I would if I had successes. I think my tolerance is rising. This isn't good red lol.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I remember in high school my teacher tell me that tolerance for alcohol is myth, that only increased body mass can tolerate increased alcohol.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, i'm not sure it could be true but maybe not. I'll research.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone else wish they could go back ten years in their life and do things over again?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah just as I thought..definitely tolerance sets in after a while of repetitive drinking. I do red, I wish I went back to the scenario when I set off SA.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

High school sucked for me, but I still wish I could go back and do it all over again.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I got social anxiety senior year of HS. Anything before that was great, relatively speaking.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

All I remember was that I was mentally ill from very start of life, from early childhood. Is difficult cgetting help as adult for things that went on in childhood.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Not really, never had intense feelings for teachers before. What did u buy?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I bought some micro machines, see I collect them, Mig-29, Mig-21, Mig-15, also F-80. I do stupid things while drunk.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It;s okay, I have new job soon, with higher pay,

See, when I was in high schoo, I was in love with my spanish teacher. She was amazsing, incredibly hot, but also intelligent woman, and I was stupid, because I yelled at her once, but she forgive me, as she was amazing person, and I was in love with her.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, I like you red in a bro way. Next time I visit BC I'll visit you if you want.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't believe you don't ski/board while living in BC. They got crazy terrain.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Last night was overboard. I think I'm in need of a break.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

lol-er-coaster. breaks are always a good idea.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Last night was overboard. I think I'm in need of a break.


What happened? You wake up with a killer hangover?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

some just reminded me, drink pedialight, or however you spell it. great hang over cure.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah I got a bad one. And last night was the most I ever drank 'cause my tolerance is rising noticeably now. I didn't even get that drunk until the end which is a bad sign.

I heard of pedialight and someone once told me alka-seltzer.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

One of these days I intend to take a break too. Maybe after I'm through with the current bottle...

And anything liquid will work for a hangover, the key is just to hydrate. Water's fine.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

who is getting in trouble tonight? eh? eh?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll join you tomorrow night.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

:rain

ok, lol. that has to be my favorite emoticon easily^^


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

So who's with me tonight?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> So who's with me tonight?


I'm with ya, with really cold beer 

:drunk


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

This beer is really good


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You, finally chose an avatar eh? Is that you?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> You, finally chose an avatar eh? Is that you?


Yeah, I took it off a while ago. Was just trying to help someone setup their avatar in another thread, so I went through the steps myself first.

Got the same beer in the fridge tonight too


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm working on a rum and Fresca. I told my co-worker about that drink, he was skeptical of it at first, but then he tried it and he likes it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I was gonna go with rum tonight, but had to rush back home from work so my wife could make it to work. They don't sell liquor in our grocery stores unfortunately.. so I grabbed some beers.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

They don't sell alcohol at grocery stores here at all, only at dedicated liquor stores. Which is fine by me since there's like ten of them within walking distance of my apartment and most of them are open late.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I think there is one in walking distance, it has been a while since I bought any liquor though. But my area is congested as all crap, it would probably be faster to walk there for me than drive there. Especially with all of the construction going on.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

What's it like living in Florida? I've never been.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> What's it like living in Florida? I've never been.


It is pretty cool, I like it most of the time. I'm just about ten minutes from the Gulf of Florida, there are several parks in the area, and trails to wander around. The cost of living is not so horrible, but the jobs around here are not that great.

The worst of it, is the summer. They can be brutal, I finally have A/C this year.. the past few years were torture. With that said, I can go outside any time of year, ride my bike, hike a few trails, go camping, etc.

The people are incredibly friendly though, it took me by surprise when I moved down here from Maine.

What's Canada like?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Canada's pretty cool, but if I won the lottery tomorrow I wouldn't live in Vancouver. I'd buy a place in a small town way up in the north, either northern BC or the Yukon. Perfect living for schizoid people.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, if I could afford it I would get myself a cabin in the middle of nowhere, complete with solar power. Being around people all of the time, makes me feel claustrophobic.. thankfully, most people don't like going outside anymore :lol

I usually have the streets to myself, outside of the cars. The parks are usually pretty empty, as are the trails.

I'll probably take a little trek later on tonight, and I doubt I will run into anyone until I get up to Walmart.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I should probably pace myself or else I'll pass out by eight o'clock, haha.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm slacking tonight, only on my third beer.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where's Bert? He's usually on by now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Where's Bert? He's usually on by now.


I dunno, I'll drink this beer to him though

:drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I only need to average 473 words per day from now until the end of June to meet my goal. And I've almost got 1,000 today.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm kind of tipsy but almost out of liquor so maybe I should walk to tliquor store and buye more.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

If you do, be careful out there man.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh come on I live in Canada. there's no crime here, but I will walk, not drive, I'm not stupid enough to drink and then drive.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh no, I was not suggesting you do. I meant be careful of the drivers :lol Here in Florida it is almost like they are trying to hit you.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Had a few already. What're you guys drinking?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've got Samuel Adams tonight, as well as some Busch light in the fridge. How about you?


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Drinking some Sleeman Honey Brown right now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

BJam said:


> Drinking some Sleeman Honey Brown right now.


I've never heard of it before, I'll have to check the grocery store to see if they sell it.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

that is the stuff in the can right? and about to be a cheap bourbon and coke here.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I've never heard of it before, I'll have to check the grocery store to see if they sell it.


It might be a Canadian thing. Can't say I've ever had Samuel Adams beer myself... but I've seen the Dave Chapelle skit about half a dozen times...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

BJam said:


> It might be a Canadian thing. Can't say I've ever had Samuel Adams beer myself... but I've seen the Dave Chapelle skit about half a dozen times...


:lol I love that skit.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I only need to average 473 words per day from now until the end of June to meet my goal. And I've almost got 1,000 today.


What's the average word thing?


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

zonebox said:


> :lol I love that skit.


lol. Yeah. Tragic Chapelle had to lose his mind and end the show so early.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

BJam said:


> lol. Yeah. Tragic Chapelle had to lose his mind and end the show so early.


Yeah, it really is. He was incredibly talented, but I can only imagine the pressure involved with trying to keep up with our expectations time after time.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Woo I just bought alcohol under the influience of alcohol.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

haha, I have done that before. good times. what did you purchase this time around?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

BJam said:


> What's the average word thing?


I'm trying to write a story and I have to average 473 words per day between now and the end of June to meet my target. And I wrote over 1,000 wiords today!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

000XXX000 said:


> haha, I have done that before. good times. what did you purchase this time around?


The same things as a waylways, haha, 100 proof rum. But it took me a little while longer to find it...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Woo I just bought alcohol under the influience of alcohol.


Lol, I'm always worried that they will refuse me when I go into a store while under the influence.. it has never happened though. And they know it! At least, I'm pretty sure they do.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Lol, I'm always worried that they will refuse me when I go into a store while under the influence.. it has never happened though. And they know it! At least, I'm pretty sure they do.


:stu I was only a little tipsy so I probably hid it well enough.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I'm trying to write a story and I have to average 473 words per day between now and the end of June to meet my target. And I wrote over 1,000 wiords today!


Ah nice. Good luck.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Lol, I'm always worried that they will refuse me when I go into a store while under the influence.. it has never happened though. And they know it! At least, I'm pretty sure they do.


Oh yes I'm sure the clerk could tell, but I am an adult so I am allowed to buy alcohol, they can;'t refuse me, I have money.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Oh yes I'm sure the clerk could tell, but I am an adult so I am allowed to buy alcohol, they can;'t refuse me, I have money.


Here, they can be held accountable if you are hurt or hurt others and they served you while you were visibly intoxicated. When I used to work at a convenience store I would often have to turn people away.. fun times :lol that never went over well.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahaha, I can just imagine, you try to refuse a drunk person more alcohol, I would totally go nuts, I'm already crazy so if you take away my alcohol i go nuts on everyone lol.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Hahaha, I can just imagine, you try to refuse a drunk person more alcohol, I would totally go nuts, I'm already crazy so if you take away my alcohol i go nuts on everyone lol.


Yep :lol It is even worst when they used to come in at 1am (I think, it was Maine and many years ago) and I had to turn them back. Thankfully, it never resulted in me getting hurt.. I only worked there for a couple of months though.

I used to feel bad, for the ones that would come in at 12:59 and have the really slow person in front of them. By the time they got to the register, it was closed out and I couldn't take the sale.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

They would almost never turn me away up here, even when I used to buy when I was underage.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Even at 39, I often get ID'd when I buy alcohol here :lol They are really strict with the sales of alcohol, they can get in all sorts of trouble if they sell to a minor they could get sued or lose their liquor license. 

They ID anyone who looks like they are under the age of 40, and you can bet if you walk into a store here even a little tipsy they will be taking a note, judging if you have passed that point.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

lol. Yeah rules here: don't card if they have a beard.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I never get ID'd and I'm only 27.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Almost forgot you Americans have the 21 drinking age. Only 18 up here.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I remember this one time, and only time while I was working at that store. A couple of guys on their way to go fishing came in ten minutes early to the legal time. I took pity on them, because they had a window they had to hit for some reason or another (I forget) and I sold to them. The register would not take the sale, but I could enter it as something else.

No kidding man, the police pulled the guys over, and then gave me a strict verbal warning, no kidding they lectured me for a while on it. If my father had not volunteered at the fire department they probably would have done a lot more.

They take it really serious here, at least in my experience.. outside of bars, somehow bars get away with it.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's 19 here. 21 is just ridiculous.

You can serve in the US military at 17 but can't drink until 21? lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I should take up smoking again, it's not like I don't spend enough on alcohol anyways.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Meh. Smoking always seemed like a waste to me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Smoking makes me too paranoid for some reason. I mean, usually it is pretty cool, mellow, and relaxing. But then, every few times I just get hit by a massive anxiety attack and it just does not seem worth it.

I haven't had any smoke for several years now, I would guess probably six years, and even then that was a one time thing, before that ten years. I tried the "legal" stuff, same thing on me though.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Smoking makes me too paranoid for some reason. I mean, usually it is pretty cool, mellow, and relaxing. But then, every few times I just get hit by a massive anxiety attack and it just does not seem worth it.
> 
> I haven't had any smoke for several years now, I would guess probably six years, and even then that was a one time thing, before that ten years. I tried the "legal" stuff, same thing on me though.


"legal stuff"? Are we talking smoke or toke?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Smoking makes me too paranoid for some reason. I mean, usually it is pretty cool, mellow, and relaxing. But then, every few times I just get hit by a massive anxiety attack and it just does not seem worth it.
> 
> I haven't had any smoke for several years now, I would guess probably six years, and even then that was a one time thing, before that ten years. I tried the "legal" stuff, same thing on me though.


When I say smoking, I mean cigarettes, I was never try illegal stuff. But cigarettes here are too expneisve, almost like $11 per pack for the cheap kind. I can't afford that.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> When I say smoking, I mean cigarettes, I was never try illegal stuff. But cigarettes here are too expneisve, almost like $11 per pack for the cheap kind. I can't afford that.


Oh 

I use e-cigarettes. I buy 250 ml of 48 mg e liquid which I cut with vegetable glycerin. It costs me about $30, $20 for a battery, and $5 for the atomizer. It will last me about three months, so about $18 a month. Otherwise a pack of smokes cost about $6 here. With the amount I am vaping, it would probably be the equivalent of two packs a day.

Buut.. if you don't smoke, I would suggest against it. No need to get addicted to something.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I used to smoke, it was fun in social settings, back when I wasnt socially retarded.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I used to smoke, it was fun in social settings, back when I wasnt socially retarded.


Yeah, I know how that is. Nicotine really clears the mind, in a way most people can not conceive of. It is a ***** though, because of the addictive nature of it.

I think smoking actually helped out quite a bit with my SA, I met quite a lot of people out on smoke breaks back in the 90s. It mellowed me out a lot, eased the anxiety. I'm not sure why that is, but it seemed to work for me.

It is not really a good reason to start smoking though, not when there is so much to lose. And sitting around with an electronic cigarette is not likely to make you any friends, it is probably just incredibly silly to most smokers and non smokers alike.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Thankfully never been addicted to nicotine... only caffeine.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, still drinking my very cold and very refreshing beers  Got two left in the fridge. It has been quite a relaxing and enjoyable night, especially after the past week. 

I plan on drinking these last three beers (one in hand mind you ) with special attention to just enjoying life.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

This was a pretty good night. I wish you all well, I'm gonna concoct something or another, I have faith it will be good :lol

But, I will say I really did enjoy myself tonight. You're all great, you really are. I rather enjoyed the conversations we had. I hope you did as well. Unfortunately, or perhaps fortunately, I am exhausted right now. 

So.. I'm gonna make myself some munchies and go to bed.

Thank you for the conversation, and may you all have a wonderful night. G'night


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

craft mac n cheese with tabasco sauce and salt and pepper reheated with a little bit of milk. good way to end the night.

zone, bjam, redstar, lets get a chat going next time.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chat sounds good. Let's do it next time.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

redstar i respect you you are a trooper


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I will drink rum straight.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Tonight sounds like a much more viable option for myself. How was last night redstar? Sorry I was absent.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

ROLL CALL! Who's gettin drunk with me tonight??


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

woot woot. lol. let's partay!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

So I just found our theme song:


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i just cracked the bottle... cheers fellas


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had a crap day & gone broke even though it's payday so I spent my last $10 on a cheap 6 pack of beer. I've not drank this stuff since high school but it's better than nothing at the moment. Salute!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

ah man, we got a cool theme song now and I can't even have a drink to it. Got to go to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

im bout to chug a beer


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Who's with me tonight?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm just opening my first beer redstar


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Woo hoo Zonebox!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Woot woot! 

How are you doing redstar?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh you know, I'm hanging in there, survived another week despite myself. What's going on with you?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Not much, as you said another week survived :lol 

I don't know how long I'm gonna hold up though, I'm tired as can be right now. I think I'm gonna shotgun a beer or two to jolt my system.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think I've ever shotgunned a beer before.

Man it's not even dark here yet. Living so far up north sucks during the summer 'cause it's light until 9 pm.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

not sure where you all are at with your drinking tonight, but I am just now starting myself.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It is a bit past 10:00 pm here. I think the sun went down around 8'sh.

I was up most of last night, damn sleep paralysis can be such a pita. I must have been stuck for about an hour :lol There is nothing quite like staring at the same thing for an hour, fading in and out of the sleep state trying to move even an eye lid. All the while incorporating the dream state with the awake state. I kept hearing noises like someone was trying to break into my house. When I finally came out of it, I searched around found nothing went back to sleep and .. once again sleep paralysis :lol 


Of course all of the accommodating crap that goes along with it, kept me up for a while after too.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

that is scary, where you can tell what is going on around you but you can't move? obviously that was not the first time it has happened to you. 

what was the first time like? you must have freaked out. it just sounds not fun at all.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It has happened a few times, the very first time it happened it freaked me out. I saw a little girl, that was apparently dead, and just staring at me with her lifeless eyes and lifeless expression. It felt like she was trying to take me away, I couldn't breathe.

Since that time, I've come to the realization it is all just a dream state. Like last night, I kept dreaming hearing banging noises, and of myself getting out of bed, going into my daughters room to check to see if they are okay, then looking out at my car. It is incredibly realistic. Then I would convince myself it is just a dream, and fade back into reality staring at my fan unable to move my eyes, just trying to force myself out of it, then back into thinking I got out of it and searching my house.

It is crazy.. but kind of cool at the same time.

It almost always happens when I sleep a strange way, where my neck is at a certain angle.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Most people have to take lots of drugs to experience that. It sounds freaky as hell.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

so the movie old school is on tv right now. forgot how much I like this movie. even if Will Farrel is in it, unfortunately.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Never seen that one. Semi-Pro was alright though.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I prefer to not watch movies based around him. If he is in the movie, ok, but I usually could care less for movies he stars in.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, I suppose some of his later movies have really sucked.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

bah, passing out.. only on my third beer. Sorry Redstar.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Man you must be really out of it tonight. Haha. Try harder next weekend.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

So youre redstar?...who is blue and green and what comes after that?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know, lol, you tell me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Its not a joke


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Are you drinking?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

No, but my lungs broken.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where's Bert and zonebox


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

No idea who that is...pm them...what you asking me for?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

ok, my knowledge of this band is not what it should be. you all can thank toad licker for this one, this should really be our theme, lol:


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I tried to stop drinking , but failed , so here I am and it's only 9:34 , epic fail yet again , f it , I like to drink , I like the taste , I like the feeling , I like to crack a new bottle , I like the smell and sound of a new bottle being opened , I like it warm feeling it gives me , I like the relaxed feeling I get , I like alcohols . My name is john and I am an alcoholic and I have now accepted this fact .


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

:/


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Good stuff , I think a few of my posts are a bit blown out today probably something to do with the terps , he he , won't make meant friends today , ha ha ha .


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Friends are overrated.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't have any any way so it doesn't matter that much .
Oh wait have a mate named jack Daniels and his partner jimmy beam but I think they have many other friends as well


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha my best friend is a dude called Captain Morgan... he's a pirate.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh I know captain Morgan , ar ,


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm watching Twilight while drinking. haha


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm about to mow the freakin lawn and then hank out some washing and do the dishes before I make a chocolate mull cake with the butter I made a coupple of weeks ago . Holy **** it's going to be a bender so that's why the clean up first cause I know f all will be done for a while ha ha ha .


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well that's it, I drank the last of my rum. Now I have to wait for it to hit me.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

That sucks empty bottles are so sad and depressing


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

And it's a holiday tomorrow so all the liquor stores will be closed.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Life is at a low


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any ideas for good drinks to get pissed on? I want to forget about everything for a night.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

muh reds are sucking. ugh.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Just beer today last night is taking its toll ( blaaaa nearly spew ) 
Another hour or two for me before I pop the top .


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

oh wow. it is already 1115 here


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Where's here ?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Got to the liquor store just as the manager was announcing they were closing in one minute.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

So I'm the only one participating in Thwhacky Thursday?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

sorry redstar, never made it to the computer. lol. got stuck on the ps3


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Got 12 beers in the fridge, and I damned well intend to drink every last one of them tonight :lol

Worked my rear off today, in nearly 100 degree weather with humidity so thick that I could practically swim.. Moving furniture like a madman, lifting box after box of a variety of things, all while trying to maintain a friendly demeanor to everyone that dropped it off for me to pick up, and put away.

That beer has no chance against me.. I'm taking them down.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got dinner plans but I'll be back around 7:30 PST to join you.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

See ya later on tonight redstar


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Be double e double are you in!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Whoa, Garth Brooks I haven't listened to country in a long time.. I liked his stuff though, when the thunder rolls has to be my favorite country song.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Let's get this party started! Bartender, give me a double shot of your cheapest, strongest, most disgusting liquor!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

hey I just drank some beer whiskey and vodka ....:afr...garth brooks is pretty good, he's playing in Ireland in july, I know a few people going to the show...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Let's get this party started! Bartender, give me a double shot of your cheapest, strongest, most disgusting liquor!


One double shot up for redstar!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


> hey I just drank some beer whiskey and vodka ....:afr...garth brooks is pretty good, he's playing in Ireland in july, I know a few people going to the show...


Is Country fairly popular in Ireland?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Is Country fairly popular in Ireland?


yes very popular atm...Robert mizzell is from louisiana but lives in Ireland now, he's pretty popular...Nathan carter aswell...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I maintain that Batman and Robin was one of the greatest movies ever made.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I like them all!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Good song man


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

These beers, they just keep disappearing. I think beer gnomes are the culprit.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Woo hoo only 5,000 more words. And I've got seven days left.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice man, I'll try to help you out. What did you do today?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

****ing alcohol isn't strong enough.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Today I went to my mother's for supper, and I did some writing as well. It's garbage, no one will ever read it but me, but it's fun to do for a hobby, it gives me something to do.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

minimized said:


> ****ing alcohol isn't strong enough.


Don't say that. If you can't find an alcohol strong enough, just drink more of the alcohol you can find.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Today I went to my mother's for supper, and I did some writing as well. It's garbage, no one will ever read it but me, but it's fun to do for a hobby, it gives me something to do.


What was for dinner? I had a pork chop earlier, I'm still hungry though. I would love to have some Chinese right about now.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

We had orange chicken, made with orange salad dressing. It was really yummy. Chinese food is great, I want some now that you've mentioned it, haha.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude, I could go for some lomain right now, some sweet and sour chicken, and egg rolls.. oh sooo hungry


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You should order some Chinese food man. It's good stuff.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I think they are all closed right now  I could get some fast food, but I don't want to go out while intoxicated.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, yeah, driving while under the influence is a bad idea. I've never done it. My car insurance is expensive enough as it is...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I remember once, several years ago, riding up to McDonalds on my bike. It was with my brother, we came up to the ordering box, they took our order, but when we got to the window they refused us service.. :lol

I could walk there, but I don't know if their doors are open. I could go to the gas station, and get some microwave burgers. hmmm..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahaha I have eaten the microwave burgers from 7-11 once. They're good drunk food.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I might just go there, for the sake of going there. Although, usually at this time there are a bunch of punks hanging out, and trying to start ****. I don't get the mentality of them, but I usually just shrug it off. 

I'm not entirely sure why the store condones these sort of people hanging out at their establishment, they tend to drive off customers and don't really buy anything.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Man you should go there adn stand up to those punks. Just get in and buy your stuff. Show them whose boss by not careing about them.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

The funny thing, is that is exactly what I do when I go there. It is not really showing them that I am boss, just showing them that I don't really give two ****s about their pissing grounds.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Last time I went to liquor store, there was guy ahead of me who tried to buy, then clerk asked for ID, he didn't have any so she said she couldn't serve him and he went away. Then later, as I was driving away from the parking lot, I saw him sitting with his friends, like punks. Yeah. You just gotta know how to handle them.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Last time I went to liquor store, there was guy ahead of me who tried to buy, then clerk asked for ID, he didn't have any so she said she couldn't serve him and he went away. Then later, as I was driving away from the parking lot, I saw him sitting with his friends, like punks. Yeah. You just gotta know how to handle them.


:lol

I'm gonna drink this beer, then secure the purchase with my burger.. This is destiny man.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know what the point of that story was. I jusst wast telling a story. Haha.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I liked it man, in fact we need more convenience store stories here.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I used up all my alcohol, and I'm not passed out yet.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah man, I think that is how it is gonna turn out for me tonight. I think I will buy a 40 (well 32 in Florida) while I am at the store.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, I'm off. See ya'll in a bit


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd go and buy more booze if only I weren't already close enough to being drunk.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I just bought alcohol under the influence of alcohol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Man, what a gorgeous night it is out there. A bit hot, a bit humid, but so desolate. There was only one car in the parking lot, both doors swung open, but the occupants sitting inside. Going inside the store, was hilarious man.





 Cashier looked and sounded just like this guy.

Had a nice walk home, and now got my oh so sweet burger. And my 32 of bud light :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I just bought alcohol under the influence of alcohol


sweet


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I was so drunk but tyhe clerk didn't care. He still served me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

My clerk inquired if I was walking, but that was the extent of it.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

There is a special place in heaven for liquor store clerks.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I usually like convenience store burgers, that one just sucked though. It was mush.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> There is a special place in heaven for liquor store clerks.


Lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

They dispense liquid happiness. They are saints as far as I am concerned.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

My burger was more or less liquid, I was not pleased with the result :lol Still, got some beer out of the deal


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

A&W makes the best burgers of any fast food. Too bad they are so small.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude, I love walking around at night in this area. It seems like a ghost town, no one is ever out.

Even the one car at the convenience store seemed lonely, the doors open, pleading with others to come join it :lol

Nights rock.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> A&W makes the best burgers of any fast food. Too bad they are so small.


Yeah, they are awesome. Do you have five guys in your area? They make pretty good burgers too


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nights are the best.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm gonna get pretty tipsy tonight. Tomorrow is gonna be hell for a few hours :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha you're telling me, I'm arealdy drunk. Going to get drunker still. Hangover from hell tomorrow.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, but tonight we live!

What do you think of this song?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It just seems to capture certain moments of life.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

That song speaks to me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude, if you could be doing anything right now, what would you be doing?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I would be having sex with Jane Seymour.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

sorry I didn't stay around I got pretty drunk and played some online poker, won 300,000 fake money,went to sleep 6am, I need to start playing for real money.....:teeth...I see you guys got some microwave burgers, you can get some excellent microwave burgers here, I usually toast the bread on the grill stops it being soggy though, and just microwave the meat..


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Seeing that it is a holiday, I'm gonna be having a few tonight as well. Drinking a very nice strawberry daiquiri, and got dos equis amber in the fridge


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

woo. baseball for me right now. drinks later.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Had a crappy day at work, and that means tonight's Twhacky Tuesday!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

had not such a great day either. God I need to move out. Here's to a better evening! :drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay! I'm glad you could join me.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

:/ bed time for me. large plastic bottles and cheap coke go a long way. just saying.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Woah, I'm late to the party. Just woke up from a quick nap, now got a beer in hand.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

hi..I ran out of beer and rum so now I'm drinking a bottle of wine I found....:idea


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

How's it going y'all?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

A little bit spaced out, still groggy from the nap. I'll feel right as rain after a few beers though :lol

How are you doing?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


> hi..I ran out of beer and rum so now I'm drinking a bottle of wine I found....:idea


For you


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Drinking, playing vidya games.

Bought something at Wal-Mart today for the first time in my life. Feel so ashamed.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I hear ya man, Walmart is a much different experience from most stores I've been to. I live pretty close to one, in fact a church is being built at the end of a road that connects to mine, and they in their great wisdom thought it would be a good idea to connect directly to Walmart's road.

So, my quiet little street is going to become congested with all of their traffic... can't wait.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen, this is what a novel looks like:


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh sweet man, congrats. What is it about?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's about mental illness. You know what they say, write what you know, haha.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh man, I hear ya. I think if I wrote a novel, it may actually induce mental illness though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well two beers in, and as expected less groggy from the nap :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had two rums and coke and I'm starting to feel tipsy. But it's the kind of tipsy where you think everything's funny. LIke being high, haha.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I've had two rums and coke and I'm starting to feel tipsy. But it's the kind of tipsy where you think everything's funny. LIke being high, haha.


Someone posted this vid on another thread yesterday. I found it to be pretty hilarious, and appropriate for the two drink stage of our inebriation.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahaha, that was pretty funny man. Especially the ending.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, I got a kick out of it as well :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

This is funny too.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

:lol 

The second guy got a real kick out of it.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Boozed up, and about to watch The Purge....This may not end well.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

^^I love your username.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm getting drunk tonight, so i decided to post here. I'm moving to a new place tomorrow. Hopefully it's a stable one this time. Anyway i was a nervous wreck and decided to take the edge off. What's better than a good beer?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Phil Collins, good voice. Loved "I wish it would rain down", back in the late 80s I think. While he played on the radio stations, and even MTV I was surprised that he did not really have that much of a following in my town.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm getting drunk tonight, so i decided to post here. I'm moving to a new place tomorrow. Hopefully it's a stable one this time. Anyway i was a nervous wreck and decided to take the edge off. What's better than a good beer?


I recommend rum and coke.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome to our little party on the web Kyle and SZ


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

The purge was a pretty good movie, it made me wonder if any of my neighbors would target my family though.. My lawn is getting a bit long right now :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> What's better than a good beer?


Two good beers


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Yeah...by the end, a Purge, may sound like a good idea.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

My psychologist is moving away, so I have to deal with a new one, what if I don't like tyeh new one. I liked the old one, he was cool and super nice.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> Yeah...by the end, a Purge, may sound like a good idea.


I'd be a goner, I think. If it were a reality, I think I would travel to another country for the day. Unless it was a global purge, then tourists would be the first to go.. oh man, this could be bad for me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> My psychologist is moving away, so I have to deal with a new one, what if I don't like tyeh new one. I liked the old one, he was cool and super nice.


Man that sucks, do you get to choose who you see?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Man that sucks, do you get to choose who you see?


Nope, a new person has already been assigned to me, my initial impression of her is that I don't like her as much as I did the old one, but I will give her the benefit of the doubt.

As a corollary, I have started a drinking thread in another forum: http://www.trekbbs.com/showthread.php?t=246067

Hahha it spreads.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Nope, a new person has already been assigned to me, my initial impression of her is that I don't like her as much as I did the old one, but I will give her the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> As a corollary, I have started a drinking thread in another forum: http://www.trekbbs.com/showthread.php?t=246067
> 
> Hahha it spreads.


Oooh, a BBS  I used to run one back in the 90s, I might just create an account, especially if they offer telnet.. I can already feel the nostalgia kicking in.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Plus it is Star Trek.. that makes it even better.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

zonetrek, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

-=-=-=
bummer


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I think you have to make a minimum number of posts before they let you into the off-topic forums.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Doh!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not going to have another drink for another 30 minutes, I have to slow down or else I'll pass out soon.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

kk, I am on my 6th right now.. I'm a madman :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, you're drinking beer, I'm drinking liquor, I have to be careful.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, I agree completely. It is why I usually go the route I do, as far as buying beer. Uninterrupted guzzling :lol

I do miss the rum though, I really do need to get some one of these days.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

4th beer for me. La Fin Du Monde. 9% proof. I better stop or im gonna see the insides of a toilet bowl tomorrow. Feels good now though


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Strong stuff! Tonight is a Bush light night for me, never had La Fin Du Monde. From the reviews on beer advocate it sounds pretty tasty though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I tried beer. I liked Tsingtao and Beerlao. Sadly, Beerlao isn't available in Canada.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I have tried Tsingtoa before, it has been a few years but the name definitely sounds familiar. I live near a Chinese grocery store, and think that is where I got it. The clerk recommended it to me.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

If you are interested in getting drunk fastest, drink liquorl


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

My last experience with liquor was a few years ago, it was bad :lol I remember waking up at a hotel, in a bath tub with water covering the floor. The problem I have with liquor is I can't really pace myself, as it seems to hit me all at once.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Tomorrow I will start reading my nveol for re-editing purposes.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree, whole heartedly. When I was younger, it was my favorite means of getting drunk. Oh man, the wild times I had back then. I used to be able to kick back quite a bit too :lol

Now it is all about the journey with me, beer is king here. I'm sipping away at my 7th beer now, and am in the comfort zone, and will maintain this level for another 4 beers. The 12th beer is my limit, where it just starts tasting nasty and my appetite starts to hit me :lol Sometimes I'm good for another 2, but that is rare.

Plus, I have kids in the house and am older. I can't quite swing them like I used to, and if any emergency were to occur I would need to be able to handle it. Once they graduate, I probably will indulge myself here and there a bit more.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Tomorrow I will start reading my nveol for re-editing purposes.


Are you going to publish it?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

There should be a law against me ever having kids.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Are you going to publish it?


No one will ever read it b ut me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> There should be a law against me ever having kids.


I dunno, having kids changes you. Not to say it makes you better in anyway, it is just when you are responsible for somebody that is essentially helpless, your priorities change.

I think if you were to have kids, you probably would go through the same process. I waited till I was 30 though, because at 27 I still felt it was not quite right. I had a lot to experience still, a lot of catching up to do.

Okay enough of this talk :lol. It used to irritate the hell out of me when I was younger. Just trying to say, you probably would go through the same. From our discussions online, you seem like a really decent guy.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

No, no, no, I know I am a terrible person. I have reaolly poor role models for raising children.I need to find a decent job first.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> No, no, no, I know I am a terrible person. I have reaolly poor role models for raising children.I need to find a decent job first.


Well, you seem pretty cool regardless. Enough of this positive thinking stuff though :lol

What sort of work are you looking into?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Think I'll have a couple tonight. Cheers to whoever's out there!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Cheers , no work today so I'll be starting soon just got a bargain from the bottlo 
12 x 35 dollar bottles of red for 17 doll ears each I love mis labeled stock yay .


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Friday night here only half way through my dozen beers, maybe I'll go to a bar or somewhere to drink tomorrow night...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Whiskey A Go Go!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Unfortunately, my booze tonight is taking me to some dark places. Sure, it is chemically a depressant, but dang.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My aunt just made me a drink that has rum, gingerale, and fruit in it. It's yummy.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> My aunt just made me a drink that has rum, gingerale, and fruit in it. It's yummy.


Coincidence? Mine is Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum with 7-up and maraschino cherries. And I do have ginger ale in the fridge.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

let's get this friday night started right!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Coke. Canned, not bottled.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Perkins said:


> Coke. Canned, not bottled.


Live dangerously is what I always say.

:sus


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

000XXX000 said:


> Live dangerously is what I always say.
> 
> :sus


That I am. I hope my liver and kidneys were prepared for the terrorist attack I just unleashed on them!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

mmmmm chipotle. I should probably save this for munchies later though...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've still got half a bottle from this morning...I'll get to it shortly


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Right, time to finish this bottle off now


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where is Zonebox?


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

redstar312 said:


> Where is Zonebox?


Zonebox? What's that?

Anyways here's a cheers to you from the little old island in the corner of the world called NZ.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Where is Zonebox?


I'm here, and got 12 cold ones in the fridge, perhaps more.. there is always a few beers hiding in there at different locations. My fridge is funny that way, things get moved around quite a lot. My beer sometimes migrates from the top shelf, to the door shelf, then to one of the many other shelves, sometimes to find its way into one of the drawers. There is actually a nearly depleted gallon of milk in one of the drawers in there.. :lol I just.. I just... I give up on trying to figure out the mysterious ways of my refrigerator.

I'll be cracking open my first one in another hour or two. I'm basically reinventing the wheel right now, by creating a text editor for my computer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Just cracked open my first beer, very refreshing.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Now that you've started, I gotta start too. Cheers.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheers! 
:drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I should pace myself or I'm going to pass out by eight o'clock, haha.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Drunk as **** what's up though missed you guys,


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I should pace myself or I'm going to pass out by eight o'clock, haha.


I hear ya man, I've been gulping away without much thought. World of Warcraft and booze are a bad combination :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Idontgetit said:


> Drunk as **** what's up though missed you guys,


Sup man? How's life?


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Got a 40oz of Steel Reserve with my name on it. Gotta numb the pain.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I should've bought more liquor before tonight. I'm going to run out.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Wish I could send you some redstar, I think I have more than enough for tonight.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

If I'm ever in Tampa I'll buy you a beer or two.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks man  If I am ever in Canada, I'll get some rum 

I've always wanted to go to Canada, it almost feels like home to me. Which is sort of strange, because I've never been there.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Canada's pretty inoffensive, everyone's welcome here.


----------



## Pandabeers (Jun 8, 2014)

ive been drinking so much lately cause of stress and depression but my anxiety doesnt seem to be so bad right now just want to flood my day away ya know. make it dissapear for a day, seems to be turning into a week or two of drinking everyday, not much just enough to get buzzed then i feel horrible the rest of the day i love beer and its done right by me when im all good but damn i wish i was feeling better


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I know how it is. Mental illness sucks. It's so misunderstood. If you tell people oh I have clinical depression and a personality disorder, they don't know wtf it means, but if you say oh I have some disease, then it's different, they're like oh okay. But I haven't told anyone I'm mentally ill so IDK. Whatever.


----------



## Pandabeers (Jun 8, 2014)

lol, i kinda tell everyone. try to explain it to them. i dont sleep much either so ill drink then get sober and cant sleep till like 4 am its awesome lol jk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bah, it's not even dark yet here.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

No one is still drinking but me?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm still drinking..

I sort of drifted off though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

10 beers, I think this is enough :lol the two left over from this box will inevitably find themselves randomly placed in my fridge. I'm sorry I was not a very active participant tonight.

Good night all.


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone still up? I cracked a 200 ml bottle of Jamaican rum to celebrate the fact that my break is over and I get to back to school. Being a lightweight that hasn't had a drink in months means I'm already up there. But like I sometimes say, "I'm not a lightweight; I'm efficient."


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

first time drunk in 3 yrs. Familar feeling that dosent happen often


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I got a T and T I am sipping right now. have a good night ladies and gents!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Manic Mondays, woo!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

too much last night. ewwww. hate when that happens. at least I am having an early morning.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Whacky Wednesday! Pull up a chair and have a drink.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

about to


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

will probably open up 1 bottle of cider.was going to take a break from drinking cuz I've been hitting it hard the past week, but I'm just limiting myself to one drink so it's no big deal.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Me too. I went at it so hard on Monday night that I woke up Tuesday morning with a really bad cold.  I suppose I should take that as a sign...


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll have a shot.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have some beer in the fridge that needs my attention.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

More peopel post, the other forum I'm on is turning against me.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

let's get drunk!!!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I've run out of booze.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

everytime i post here, everyone else stops posting here lol... although tonight it's understandable since it's a weekday


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

UI'm still here. Went to the ilquor store for more.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm going to have the rest of that drink, now. On ice!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I am back! back again! random name that I use for this website that has nothing to do with anything, is back again!


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Going to drink for the first time in a few weeks tonight, nothing big. Just a few relaxing drinks and a movie.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Goopus said:


> Going to drink for the first time in a few weeks tonight, nothing big. Just a few relaxing drinks and a movie.


what movie? drinking and watching movies is an awesome hobby. lol. ::I so sound like a lush...::


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

i dare someone to go outside in their underwear


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

man, I can't believe I read this whole thread in one sitting. was an entertaining read though, so I don't regret it.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I'm glad _someone's _having fun.`


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

are you not having fun?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you not entertained?!?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

haha


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> are you not having fun?


I'm still on my first drink.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

ok, that explains it.

I actually haven't started yet...I think it's getting too late to start though. Why do I always find myself wanting to drink when it's too late?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I tried mixing rum and hot chocolate because I was out of anything else... big mistake. So then I just drove to the store and bought some coke.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

that sounds gross, lol.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Never too late to get started. I just started up at 11 PM. And that's early.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

its 1:30 am now. hmm....


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah that's definitely way too late. If I drank, I'd be up to at least 3 at this point. lol.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Thats when you just stay up all night and keep drinking.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It is Friday night, after all.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL, that be some crazy logic. Alcohologic.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

crickets.

I need to decide soon!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

You must do what you feel is right of course.






These are not the droids you're looking for.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

ok, I put my pint and .9 ounces beer in the freezer to cool for a little bit.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Wine is the *greatest* thing.

Even though one bottle is barely enough to make me feel a little buzzed.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't know, I hate the taste. And last time I drank wine I got violently ill after one glass. Not sure if I hit some allergy, or it was just nasty, or a side effect of drinking at 6 AM.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

6 am...now that's late! I guess I feel better now.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I've run out of booze. It'll be another half hour and then bed for me.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll mail you some. Well it's Canada Post, might be a week or two.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

running out of booze is the saddest feeling in da world.

also, this beer is so good. I'm so happy right now.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I plan ahead by buying enough to make me blackout. Maybe why I end up blacking out half the times I drink.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll definitely black out tomorrow.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

that's smart, I only end up buying a couple at a time and usually end up not satisfied as much. can always just save some for another day, too.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I think I've only blacked out once in my life.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

****, I've blacked out too many times. It's funny hearing the stories you don't remember the next day. After you've finished getting sick for hours.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

sounds funny but also could be terrifying depending on the situation, lol.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I once woke up, didn't know where I was, didn't have my own clothes on, very ill and not remembering anything. Thankfully I didn't get raped. Moral is, get drunk around people you know and in safe situations.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

man, I get pissed if I don't get pissed enough with what I got. that's why I need to stock up. haha.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

oh **** bro, sounds like a bad dream! will remember to not drink with strangers!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I've got that problem. I run out of my little supply of alcohol. And just go buy more. these 7-11 places, they just get me.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

its just like a tease without the sex, if you know what I mean. just gives you blue balls. or whatever. ugh.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

That's why you keep enough alcohol around to be too good. And keep a hooker on speed dial.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just ran out of beers damn it and its only 11.30. I knew I should've stocked up tonight lol


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Evan Williams and coke...sunny day...pool side...Team 'murika Fck yeah!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got home from work, my feet have the sensation of pins and needles running through them, not surprising seeing how much I busted my rear today... but knowing that I was going to come home tonight, crack open some cold refreshing beer just made the day that much easier :lol

T-minus 3 hours or so.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

It isn't even dinner time and I'm well on my way. Who cares. .
Going through a divorce...fck the world, I'll be just fine. I'm responsible for my own happiness and perhaps a cocktail or ten. Cheers!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the divorce, Kyle. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Sorry to hear about the divorce, Kyle. Hope it all works out for you.


Thanks. It'll work out great. Why be with someone who cheats on you and doesn't really love you? The world is a funny place and only WE can drive our own destiny. I Know it'll be just fine.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

damn, I love beer.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's a bit early for me to start.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Me too, but today was like a non stop cardio workout for 8 hours :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's only five but the hell with it, may as well get started. This ****'s not gonna write itself.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheers!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone else watching the World Cup?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just me then? Alright.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm not watching the world cup, just sitting back and listening to music.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's alright, I'm barely watching myself. World Cup is the only time I care about soccer.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

apparently America is not supposed to make it out of their bracket. woo. not that I am watching it anyways. 

time to crank up the country! lol...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I will cheer for Team USA. I watched qualifying matches for Canada, but Canada lost 8-2 in deciding match. So instead, I will xcheer for USA.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

never was that interested in watching soccer, played it at school though...always played defence mostly ..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm still drinking here.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I'm still drinking here.


I'm not its 4.30am here and I'm doing a charity type thing at 12 tomorrow I'm going to be hungover....:afr


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I deserve to die.


No one deserves anything man. You don't deserve to die, I don't deserve a slushi right now.. **** I would like a slushi.

No, forget that.. I just want a strawberry daiquiri.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I deserve to die.


why...?


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hahaha these posts are hilarious. I'm sober unfortunately. I spotted this thread too late.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

cross faded again. Like feels lightheaded/ Vision seems the same but the volume and focus of the noise seem concentrated. Time is going by very slow. I managed to get home like 50% 50% sure I could make it.

Trying to sober up by eating


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Phew, no major hangover today :lol


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

000XXX000 said:


> what movie? drinking and watching movies is an awesome hobby. lol. ::I so sound like a lush...::


We watched Trouble With The Curve because my girlfriend has a crush on Clint Eastwood even in his old age lol.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Goopus said:


> We watched Trouble With The Curve because my girlfriend has a crush on Clint Eastwood even in his old age lol.


cute movie, but then again, I am a sucker for about anything baseball.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Crappy day calls for a drink or two.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

my day was crappy too. I realized I still have the driving skills of a new student driver. and I was too lazy to look for a job.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, cheers!


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Feeling depressed, numb and lifeless today. Thinking it was from drinking Sat. night


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

just drank a miller high life 40 oncer and feelin fine


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Having one or two.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

11 past 12 lunch time and time for a beer 
Driver , to the shop . Oh crap I'm the driver


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Grog said:


> 11 past 12 lunch time and time for a beer
> Driver , to the shop . Oh crap I'm the driver


I once drive with a bottle beer in the cupholder irresponsable much was a long time ago, I try an set good example now


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been really learning to like beer but it's so calorically dense I can't bring myself to drink more than 2 or 3. I also have a hard time trying new beers since there's more that I hate than like. I dislike most IPA's, anything that tastes like pine cones (Sam Adams) is disgusting which is weird because I really love gin. Love darker and heavier beers like Guinness and New Castle, bass ale, wheat beers etc. 

I usually drink miller lite since it's the only light beer I've found with any flavor. If you look at the nutrition per beer it's still pretty horrible for you.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

blue2 said:


>


a bottomless bottle? I almost cried with joy at the concept.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

'Twould be a boon to humanity, at the cost of my liver.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> 'Twould be a boon to humanity, at the cost of my liver.


yes the good old liver bears the brunt of people trying to free their mind in this case except superman with his liver of steel..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I like how Superman drinks Johnny Walker. That was my choice of whiskey.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm just opening my first beer.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Will be starting drinking again but just need advice as I want to try whisky or some wine but really dont know if its worth it as I have been sober for a month or so


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

7-8 budweisers in!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm really slacking today.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

londonguy202 said:


> Will be starting drinking again but just need advice as I want to try whisky or some wine but really dont know if its worth it as I have been sober for a month or so


If you have problems with alcohol it will not be worth it.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm here.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

How are you doing redstar?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I've been better, but all things considered I suppose I'm making progress.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cool beans man, are you still keeping up with your writing?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, I've been trying, currently stuck, but it's okay. As the work goes, it goes.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, I hear you man. I've been trying to muster up the energy to do a lot of things at home, but keep procrastinating. Sort of a writers block. I can't quite find an angle at which I wish to proceed right now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Long time reader - first time poster.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Strongly buzzed on Evan Williams and 7-up texting and shouldn't be.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Long time reader - first time poster.


Welcome Folded Edge


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> Strongly buzzed on Evan Williams and 7-up texting and shouldn't be.


Yet another drink I've never had :lol


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

More or less a 7 and 7, just different brand of bourbon.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

_I'm going to drink more soon._


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

zonebox said:


> If you have problems with alcohol it will not be worth it.


Thanks, Well I really dont know about if I do or not, The 1st time I drank a beer (Bud then Natural Ice), I just hated the smell and my mouth and throat burned.

Enjoy your drinking ZoneBox and Redstar


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Welcome Folded Edge


Thank you for the welcome . This thread has made me laugh a number of times!

Happy Summer Solstice fellow northern hemispherians (that's probably not a real word but hey) It's all down hill from here :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

londonguy202 said:


> Thanks, Well I really dont know about if I do or not, The 1st time I drank a beer (Bud then Natural Ice), I just hated the smell and my mouth and throat burned.
> 
> Enjoy your drinking ZoneBox and Redstar


Will do  I was more so concerned if you were a recovering alcoholic, not trying to push you away or anything like that.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> _I'm going to drink more soon._


Still on my third, I blame the music I am listening to.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Thank you for the welcome . This thread has made me laugh a number of times!
> 
> Happy Summer Solstice fellow northern hemispherians (that's probably not a real word but hey) It's all down hill from here :yes


I'll drink to that!

Cheers


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Will do  I was more so concerned if you were a recovering alcoholic, not trying to push you away or anything like that.


nah, was sober my whole life, Just tried it for the 1st time last yr. Just to feel more normal but I think it was bad idea. Most of my family died from alcohol so I just stopped.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

londonguy202 said:


> nah, was sober my whole life, Just tried it for the 1st time last yr. Just to feel more normal but I think it was bad idea. Most of my family died from alcohol so I just stopped.


That is horrible man, I'm sorry that it has played such a horrible role in your life.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

zonebox said:


> That is horrible man, I'm sorry that it has played such a horrible role in your life.


The main reason I stopped and the fact I have to drive everything here in FL


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm still here, so don't worry.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome back man


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's fitting that this is DST so it stays light until 9:30 pm.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It has been dark here for a bit now, it is almost 11:00 where I am at. 

Hmmm. I've had just about five beers in three hours :lol This is really slow for me.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You should talk. I'm running out of rum! It's barely even 8 o'clock here.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I know man, I'm not really proud of the previous posts I've made in the past few days on this forum. I'm almost afraid my finger tips will unleash the Kraken if I am not careful :lol 

Nothing a little bit of beer will not fix.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm having Kraft Dinner for supper in this forum! All will bear witness to the power of Kraft Dinner!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

All hail the almighty Kraft, provider of nourishment!


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

zonebox said:


> All hail the almighty Kraft, provider of nourishment!


^^ :yes


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

If anyone is tinerested, I am interested and I am drinking adn eating.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I learned a new word today  How well does your drink mix with the almighty Kraft?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh wait, google auto-corrected. I've been mislead.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been drinking for a while.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

You are conducting yourself pretty damned well redstar. A trait many drinkers lack. Last Saturday, I was so intoxicated I literally had to close one eye to see what I was typing :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Tomorrow I will go to Value Village and buy new things.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Tomorrow I will go to Value Village and buy new things.


What sort of things are you looking for? I work at a thrift store, today I picked up a game boy advanced SP complete with Lizzie McGuire :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

The other day I picked up an Apple 2C they were just gonna throw out, I just need the power cable. Talk about nostalgia.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> What sort of things are you looking for? I work at a thrift store, today I picked up a game boy advanced SP complete with Lizzie McGuire :lol


-

I will buy clothes and things, you can't blame me, a new thrift store emerges.1


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> -
> 
> I will buy clothes and things, you can't blame me, a new thrift store emerges.1


Thrift stores rule! I don't blame you in the least bit, always something cool to find floating around.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well I'm still here! Let's go!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn dude, you are a trooper :lol I'm on beer 10 right now.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

On my second glass of red wine. The bottle was Hello Kitty themed, lol.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> On my second glass of red wine. The bottle was Hello Kitty themed, lol.


whhhaaat?

I'm not a hello kitty fan, but I want one.. this is shameful.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm no trooper, stupid iPhone isn't cooperating.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I'm no trooper, stupid iPhone isn't cooperating.


Dude, you just keep trudging. You are like the energizer rabbit, but not pink, without the drum, or big ears. I don't know about the sunglasses, perhaps you have those. Surely it is dark there by now though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh ****, it's almost midnight, but still I keep drinking, will stop drinking soon. It's all in the wrist.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Oh ****, it's almost midnight, but still I keep drinking, will stop drinking soon. It's all in the wrist.


I know you have surpassed me, but I will try to keep up.

Wrist and head tip, never forget the head tip.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am still drinking, the days will only get longer from here on out. I wish I lived in the arctic, then there would be 20 hour long days right now, such good time for drinking.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I am still drinking, the days will only get longer from here on out. I wish I lived in the arctic, then there would be 20 hour long days right now, such good time for drinking.


This is a long as documentary.. I advise you not to watch it right now, but on this topic


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am playing Pokemon Black 2 right now.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Stayed up way to late drinking this morning. Now I'm feeling pretty rough. Serves me right :b


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

wtf, there is a pokemon black now?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

000XXX000 said:


> wtf, there is a pokemon black now?


lol...and a pokemon black and white 2, and a pokemon x and y, and a remake of pokemon ruby and sapphire to be released in the near future...they are still cranking them out like clockwork.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I sometimes play them on emulators still.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

cool, do you have a favorite ^^^


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, I don't know, Pokemon Gold will always be my favourite because I played it when I was 12. But some of the new games are pretty rad too.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

wierddddddddd, silver is my favorite cuz I played it when I was younger, lol. Yeah I didn't play much of the news ones but I've been meaning to...one of these days. last one I played was diamond.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

The new ones are pretty good. Some of the new Pokemon are cool, like Chandelure and Garbodor.

Also, I am drinking tonight. Manic Mondays, woo!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

anyone here...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

still here. lol.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Hey =]


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

whats up


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

not much. sup with u?


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

kinda want to go for a drive tonight. But I know I shouldn't, but I really want to.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

if uv been drinking...then I strongly advise against it


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

where is redstart


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Cheers you alcoholics. I have drank about a fifth of rum this evening. Do I fit in here?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

He's here, it's just an off night for him.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

you're welcome anytime redstart...we should be friends, i think. yea


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

persona non grata said:


> Cheers you alcoholics. I have drank about a fifth of rum this evening. Do I fit in here?


of course. and I think I should take offense, but I'm not sure at the moment.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

drop the bass...wup wup wup


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> of course. and I think I should take offense, but I'm not sure at the moment.


If he'd drank a fifth of rum he wouldn't be able to stand, let alone post.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

11:42 , close enough to lunch for a beer .


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Aye, I'm with ya tonight.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a laugh on bin day ( today this morning at 5am ) you can hear mine for miles all the bottles ha ha ha . Cops this morning every where as well . bloody murder down the street from where I'm staying 2 nd one this week . But any way , bin gets emptied and they all look right at me with those " we're going to breathelise you when we see you next on the road " eyes , ha ha ha , ****ers .


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> If he'd drank a fifth of rum he wouldn't be able to stand, let alone post.


ah, what I do know. although I'm not really familiar with the term "fifth".

just googled and didn't realize it was the 750 ml size! you're right.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

wacky wednesday?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I was thinking that , thinking 750mm / 5 = **** all , a starter . But a whole bottle yeah he'd be ****ed unless it's over the whole night like 20 hours


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

750 ml is roughly a fifth of a gallon, which is where the term comes from.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

learn something new every day, makes sense now!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

USA and those Crazy measurements ha ha .


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

i got drunk tonight on fireballs and embarassed myself


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Good work . You know it's a good night when you get smashed and disgraceful , ha ha ha .
The perfect excuse as well


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

The only good night out is the one where you make a complete tit of yourself.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Grog said:


> Good work . You know it's a good night when you get smashed and disgraceful , ha ha ha .
> The perfect excuse as well


Thank you.  I can't believe how this particular liquor affects me. It really make me want to party. At first I had a great time, I was having so much fun dancing and laughing and joking but then I got out of control and I think I offended the owner of the building, another woman who lives here, and a homeless man whom I asked why he was wearing a bra.



redstar312 said:


> The only good night out is the one where you make a complete tit of yourself.


I agree, I had so much fun but I don't like that I offended or pushed people away. I'm not even sure if it was because I was drunk, I think it was because the fireball made me a lot more social but I still don't have the experience or skills.

You know what I mean? Like okay you're uninhibited now, but if you don't know how to carry a comfortable conversation and what the regular social limits are to keep people feeling safe or in their comfort zone or whatever, you're still going to fail.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Ha ha ha there is a few variations with fire balls , but all good and all full of whole sum courage .


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Grog said:


> Ha ha ha there is a few variations with fire balls , but all good and all full of whole sum courage .


Yeah, it's crazy, vodka doesn't effect me like that.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I do wonder why some drinks have those affects and affect people differently . I can drink a **** load of beer , scotch and red wine but champagne a couple and I'm ****ed and white wine makes me sick and bourbons give me a really crook gut . It sounds like a good subject for the scientists and worthy of a grant for sure . 

These beers are going down very quickly today , I'll be needing a nana nap this arvo no doubt


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm running out.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

To the shop redstar 

You really need to think about a home brew kit and still , the endless supply .


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Meh, I'm sort of drunk right now anyways. That's good enough.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I've got to weld up the boat today , hit a reef or whale or dolphin or something ha ha , most likely reef the other night and now it leaks pretty glad it's the dingy and not the big boat . Any way suppose should do that won before I an unable . And before a nana nap .


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Drink drink drink drink drink drink. The world is better when you drink.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

What , why , don't be silly what you deserve is a drink .
My weld was so **** ha ha , had to do it twice , don't weld and drink people it creates more work ha ha .
Well that's it for me for the day and time to have a scotch all this beer has made me bloated .


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Is there ant ine drinking timydhr at guck I can't see xhitiucj this shot .best I Doncaster Uruk . Don't given to sleep on your back enrmyjr dogleg of dpimmimg


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

well it got depressing in here. hope everyone is doing alright the morning after.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Enjoying an ice cold budweiser while watching the US vs Germany game!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Freaky Friday!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm at that stage of drunkenness when I'm singing and dancing in my apartment imagining happier times.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Boy, did I start early today. Feeling extra lonely and isolated as I go through a divorce. She really did me wrong, yet I can't seem to begin getting over her.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Just cracking open my first beer, I always love the sound of the fist can being opened. Then the wonderful aroma.. Now for the first sip.

Oh yeah.. so good.

I better get out my drinking avatar.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I be drinking poitin


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


> I be drinking poitin


Sweet, I've never heard of it before today. How does it taste?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Sweet, I've never heard of it before today. How does it taste?


well its pretty strong, I'm mixing it with a little 7up I'm thinking it wasn't brewed for its taste though...:teeth....I just found the bottle I'm guessing my brother bought it he's gonna be pissed...cause I was to lazy to go buy whiskey earlier....


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

silly saturdays


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


> well its pretty strong, I'm mixing it with a little 7up I'm thinking it wasn't brewed for its taste though...:teeth....I just found the bottle I'm guessing my brother bought it he's gonna be pissed...cause I was to lazy to go buy whiskey earlier....


:lol Perhaps he will join you here shortly. I miss having my brothers around, we used to party a lot together.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> silly saturdays


Sounds good to me.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Sounds good to me.


redstar can correct me if I'm wrong...lol. I don't know really the official names of these days. but it sounded good to me, too, haha.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> redstar can correct me if I'm wrong...lol. I don't know really the official names of these days. but it sounded good to me, too, haha.


Well, hopefully he will come in tonight and let us know.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

^yeah hopefully, hope he's dpong alright....waiting anxiously for this little circle to turn green...that's the sign.

hope you are doing alright yourself!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> ^yeah hopefully, hope he's dpong alright....waiting anxiously for this little circle to turn green...that's the sign.
> 
> hope you are doing alright yourself!


Oh, I'm doing more than alright  I have the next three days off. Life is pretty good right now.

How are you tonight?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Oh, I'm doing more than alright  I have the next three days off. Life is pretty good right now.
> 
> How are you tonight?


well lucky you!  ...I'm doing, well could be better...im trying to find someone to take my shift for tomorrow so I can attend a family friend's party...lol probably shouldn't have waited so late but oh well I always do things last minute...bites me in the *** every single time I swear


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, quite busy in here tonight.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> well lucky you!  ...I'm doing, well could be better...im trying to find someone to take my shift for tomorrow so I can attend a family friend's party...lol probably shouldn't have waited so late but oh well I always do things last minute...bites me in the *** every single time I swear


Yeah, it really is nice. Plus I have this Friday off, so it makes it all the better :lol

Here is to you getting the day off tomorrow :drunk (they really need a cheers emoticon)


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Wow, quite busy in here tonight.


Whoa! Welcome back redstar, we missed you


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Wow, quite busy in here tonight.


HEY!!!! what's up!?!? silly saturday? or...what day is ti?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahaha Silly Saturday sounds perfect.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Silly Saturdays it is!


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

What's up guys? What's everyone drinking tonight?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

YEAh! I'm glad you approve! And glad you're here, mate. Have a drink.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

BJam said:


> What's up guys? What's everyone drinking tonight?


I'm drinking cheap tonight, I have 10 Busch lights and a 20oz samuel adams.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, 10 beers should be more than enough. All I've got is half a bottle of rum. Probably won't pass out tonight.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Haha, 10 beers should be more than enough. All I've got is half a bottle of rum. Probably won't pass out tonight.


Yeah, usually I only hit the 9 beer mark. I'm all gun ho right now, but at around 7 I will probably be feeling pretty tired.


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

Cheers to the whole gang. Hope for many days off in the future to all.



BJam said:


> What's up guys? What's everyone drinking tonight?


Excellent! Vodka plus strawberry-banana.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

TerminalBlue said:


> Cheers to the hole gang. Hope for many days off in the future to all. .


Cheers man


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

the hole gang...hahaha.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

steel reserve black berry

cheers!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> steel reserve black berry
> 
> cheers!


Cheers!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't wait until July 16, going to a baseball game. Baseball is fun.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I can't wait until July 16, going to a baseball game. Baseball is fun.


Who's playing? Looking forward to Canadia day on Tuesday myself.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I can't wait until July 16, going to a baseball game. Baseball is fun.


yeah it looks fun, I've played rounders which is similar...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

BJam said:


> Who's playing? Looking forward to Canadia day on Tuesday myself.


Vancouver Canadians versus Eugene Emeralds. Minor league ball.


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I can't wait until July 16, going to a baseball game. Baseball is fun.


Awesome. Baseball is good. Can't wait for August. Going to a couple concerts and stand ups.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

seeing a baseball game is fun, at home, not so much. personal opinion.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

SilentLuke said:


> seeing a baseball game is fun, at home, not so much. personal opinion.


Better than golf at least.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

BJam said:


> Better than golf at least.


rofl, definitely agree with that!


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Not a big fan of soccer either personally, but with so many European posters on here and the cup on TV I should probably hold my tongue.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I like the world cup but otherwise I don't pay attention.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I like to go to baseball games, but I find it terminally boring to watch on TV.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

^this guy gets it!!!!


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I like to go to baseball games, but I find it terminally boring to watch on TV.


Yup. Also one of my favorite sports to play... something just doesn't translate that well to TV, though I know a lot of people who love watching the World Series.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Six beers in, think it is time to open the sam adams. Anyone have a song they would like to recommend?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's a good one:


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Here's a good one:


Nice suggestion man, thanks - I have it playing in another tab.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


>


How do you all know the music I like?!?! Awesome song, and I still have my sam adams in hand. Thanks man


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Finally I got the payout for my medical EI claim, six months after the fact. So I will go shopping at the thrift store tomorrow.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Finally I got the payout for my medical EI claim, six months after the fact. So I will go shopping at the thrift store tomorrow.


Sounds pretty damned cool man, are you looking for anything in particular?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nah, just going to buy some new clothes, maybe look for a new stereo/CD player. I love shopping at thrift stores, they have so much cool stuff.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Well I'm 6 beers in, how's everyone else doing?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG Ive run out of booze.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

BJam said:


> Well I'm 6 beers in, how's everyone else doing?


I'm about 10 beers in, three left to go  I"m doing well


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> OMG Ive run out of booze.


Gah!!!


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

BJam said:


> Well I'm 6 beers in, how's everyone else doing?


GREAT! Listing to the GREAT CHON.






4 Vodkas in plus waters in between.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

BJam said:


> Well I'm 6 beers in, how's everyone else doing?


hey I'm in heaven ....


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I'm about 10 beers in, three left to go  I"m doing well


Damn. You're fast. I'm starting to feel it now though, at least.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Next weekend I will not run out of booze, I will make sure of it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

BJam said:


> Damn. You're fast. I'm starting to feel it now though, at least.


Well, actually it is probably closer to 8 now that I think of it. 6 12 oz beers, and 1 20 oz beer. Plus some of a 12 oz beer I am drinking now :lol

I'm bad at the maths when drinking.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Next weekend I will not run out of booze, I will make sure of it.


I think I may hit that point tonight as well, I could still go out for more but there is always Monday :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have Tuesday off because it is Canada Day and I will probably be drinking on that night.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I always make it a point to drink, when I do drink, on the day before my day off. I would hate to go to work after a night of drinking - With that said, when I was younger I could drink any night and be fine in the morning :lol


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I have Tuesday off because it is Canada Day and I will probably be drinking on that night.


Me too. Canada Day is easily the 4th or 5th drunkest day of the year for me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn, I wish I were Canadian.. Will any of you adopt me?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Being Canadian is great. You get free mental health care, even if it is bloody useless.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Being Canadian is great. You get free mental health care, even if it is bloody useless.


You know, Canada rocks. As does the US, and many other countries out there. When I think of Canada I think of wide open spaces, the great outdoors, just being able to experience a bit of alone time.

Of course, you probably do not experience that much at all.. and here I am in the US, dreaming of that.. while we really have the same thing in the US. I could go to Alaska, and have at it :lol

I was raised in Maine, and have always felt a kinship with Canadians in that way, because most of them were like me. Being raised in a small town, in the middle of nowhere, having time to reflect on life and so on :lol

It is just a way of life, that I was raised in.

Bleh, so many beers now..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I lived in the US for a bit. The great thing about Texas is that in the summertime, everywhere you go, it smells like BBQ. So delicious.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I lived in the US for a bit. The great thing about Texas is that in the summertime, everywhere you go, it smells like BBQ. So delicious.


:lol

I used to work at an awesome BBQ place, actually it had the best BBQ I ever tasted. It was called Jeff Foxworthys, and was located in Kissimmee Florida. Unfortunately it has since closed... but man they had the absolute best pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

Going for 5 vodkas. Might be a little rough tomorrow.



zonebox said:


> You know, Canada rocks. As does the US, and many other countries out there. When I think of Canada I think of wide open spaces, the great outdoors, just being able to experience a bit of alone time.
> 
> Of course, you probably do not experience that much at all.. and here I am in the US, dreaming of that.. while we really have the same thing in the US. I could go to Alaska, and have at it :lol
> 
> ...


I live in a sort of fairly big city located in the middle of nowhere. What's that all about? Mansion next to a 'ghetto' close to the 'country'. Its crazy.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I used to live here

https://www.google.com/maps/@43.3051476,-70.6148642,1361m/data=!3m1!1e3

now I live here

https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...m2!3m1!1s0x88e81defb5038d29:0xf2cb8dc3af537f7


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I used to live here
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@43.3051476,-70.6148642,1361m/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> ...


I'm envious of your weather... cold as sh!t out here. But Canada's pretty cool.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

BJam said:


> I'm envious of your weather... cold as sh!t out here. But Canada's pretty cool.


Oh don't be :lol

We have really tough summers, where the air is thick, and it is almost unbearable to be outdoors. All you can really do is sit around, sweat, and dream of cool places.. and the insects, they crawl all over you.

There is such a thing as too much sweat, imagine living in a sauna for months at a time, say from May till November - that is Florida :lol Think of all of the fun rashes that race across your body, as you are in the perfect breeding ground for them, then the allergies, oh the allergies you never experienced in your life (or if you had, they are worst ten fold here)

With that said, our winters are pretty nice. But, Christmas is not quite the same without snow on the ground.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

My dream home is some small town up north, in the Arctic, where I can have everything I need and the peace and quiet I want.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> My dream home is some small town up north, in the Arctic, where I can have everything I need and the peace and quiet I want.


Think I'd go out East, if there were more work out there. It's nice and quiet in the Maritimes. Beautiful too, and mild weather.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess we're winding down for the night. Hope to see y'all again tomorrow.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

Actually most of the times I'm on here I'm completely smashed, like right now as well. I guess I've kind of blurred that line between sobriety and drunkenness.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Sissies hitting the hay at 10.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey, not all of us have iron livers.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Though, I am drinking again tonight.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I shouldn't be, but I will be.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Anybody getting Canada Day drunk?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

BJam said:


> Anybody getting Canada Day drunk?


Happy Canada day everyone


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll have a couple tonight. So glad to be off work tomorrow.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Oh don't be :lol
> 
> We have really tough summers, where the air is thick, and it is almost unbearable to be outdoors. All you can really do is sit around, sweat, and dream of cool places.. and the insects, they crawl all over you.
> 
> ...


Good God! I'm never going to Florida!!!!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I'll have a couple tonight. So glad to be off work tomorrow.


I've got tomorrow off too


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

laysiaj said:


> Good God! I'm never going to Florida!!!!


Florida can be nice, but our summers are really brutal. If given the option to deal with Florida summers or New England winters, I would choose New England winters. It comes down to personal preference though.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Florida can be nice, but our summers are really brutal. If given the option to deal with Florida summers or New England winters, I would choose New England winters. It comes down to personal preference though.


I'm in Seattle. We're supposed to reach 80 tomorrow. Most houses and apartments here do not come equipped with air conditioners. I have no idea what I am going to do tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! Probably spend most of the day inside bars for the free AC!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Back when I lived in Texas, the summers were super hot, but it was always a dry heat, so it was bearable. I can't imagine living in Florida though.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Back when I lived in Texas, the summers were super hot, but it was always a dry heat, so it was bearable. I can't imagine living in Florida though.


Agreed. But then again, your body acclimates. I used to live in Kentucky and Korea where the weather is much more extreme than here in Seattle. I did fine when I was there. But as I've gotten used to the weather here, anything over 77 degrees and I am freaking out.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

laysiaj said:


> I'm in Seattle. We're supposed to reach 80 tomorrow. Most houses and apartments here do not come equipped with air conditioners. I have no idea what I am going to do tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! Probably spend most of the day inside bars for the free AC!


I hear ya, when it gets hot I likewise seek the coolest places to hangout in. We spent many days at the beach last summer. Thankfully, this summer we have AC, we maintain an average of about 78 in the house, but that is with low humidity.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Back when I lived in Texas, the summers were super hot, but it was always a dry heat, so it was bearable. I can't imagine living in Florida though.


I love the dry climate, it really makes such a huge difference. I think I am built for dry and cold climates :lol I can handle the heat fine, but when it comes down to humidity I am just not well equipped for it.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey you changed your avatar again man. Is it still you in the picture?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Hey you changed your avatar again man. Is it still you in the picture?


Yeah, I took that picture at my parent's house a few hours ago :lol I love my sam adams picture, but felt I needed to change things up a bit. It looks a bit distorted as an avatar though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I've run out of booze.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Well, I've run out of booze.


Well, such is life. I've got two beers left, do you want one?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sure you just send that up to me in Canada.  At least I got tipsy enough.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Sure you just send that up to me in Canada.  At least I got tipsy enough.


We really need transporter technology right now, or some replicators. I would send you that beer, beeming man.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Happy Canada Day.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Happy Canada Day.


Not from Canada but I'll dedicate this 12 pack to my canuckistani brethren!


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> I'm in Seattle. We're supposed to reach 80 tomorrow. Most houses and apartments here do not come equipped with air conditioners. I have no idea what I am going to do tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! Probably spend most of the day inside bars for the free AC!


I use to live in seattle area, specifically in kenmore. I miss it there...I like it there better than Vancouver.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

I wanna go for a drive but I know I shouldn't. But I never feel as good and comfortable as I do now. I wish I could go.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

What a ****e night. I got good and beer buzzed and had a lenghty conversation with my soon to be ex-wife about her visit this upcoming US holiday and her staying at our house together. Part of the visit is for her to gather her stuff and I'm praying part of it may, though infinitesimal, might spark enough feelings to continue work needed on reconciliation.

I clearly didn't drink enough! Fml!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

bluegc8 said:


> I use to live in seattle area, specifically in kenmore. I miss it there...I like it there better than Vancouver.


I'll certainly ***** about the weather sometimes, but I really can't imagine living anywhere else.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Need to enter the world of drunkenness once again. Happy 4th to everyone, even if you're not American! Shots down the hatch tonight.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Need to enter the world of drunkenness once again. Happy 4th to everyone, even if you're not American! Shots down the hatch tonight.


Ok if you insist I'm irish though....please be gentle...:afr


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm gonna rise up, I'm gonna to kick a little ***, I'm gonna to kick some *** in the U.S.A., gonna climb a mountain, gonna sew a flag, gonna fly on an eagle. I'm gonna kick some butt, I'm gonna drive a big truck, I'm gonna rule this world, I'm gonna kick some ***, I'm gonna rise up, I'm gonna kick a little ***. ROCK, FLAG, and EAGLE!

HAPPY 4th of July!

Went down to the river, met some 'river pirates', hung out with my favorite person. Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

looks like I will be drinking by my lonesome on the 4th. then again, it is whatever. just like any other day I guess.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd have a few beers with you, but I have to work in the morning. Bleh, I hate being confined by a schedule.

Have a good time man, and happy 4th.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Need to enter the world of drunkenness once again. Happy 4th to everyone, even if you're not American! Shots down the hatch tonight.


this is how I felt when you were gone:


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hooray, Bert's back!  I'll have a couple.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm drunk as a skunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sober.  Two drinks isn't enough to get me smashed anymore... 

Oh well, there's always tomorrow night.


----------



## Conrad 5 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just started taking Prozac and few weeks ago. I feel that I don't get as drunk as before by drinking the same and hangovers don't seem as bad. Anyone have the same effects?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Another Saturday, another beer


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

How much do I love reading this thread? That's right bloody loads. :clap Fellow drinkers you make me smile, while at the same time making me realize I have a serious drinking problem :sus 
Ahh well time for some more booze.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> How much do I love reading this thread? That's right bloody loads. :clap Fellow drinkers you make me smile, while at the same time making me realize I have a serious drinking problem :sus
> Ahh well time for some more booze.


Glad I could help.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Glad I could help.


That gladness is two fold Redstar. 1 that you help make someone else smile and 2 that your drinking hasn't yet become a problem. Hope your doing ok dude :yes


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Speaking of problems, I should probably pace myself. Just finished my second drink and it's not even 6:30 yet.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm still on my fourth right now, I don't think I will get very far tonight.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

i'm on my 2nd one.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Everyone mainly drink beer here then?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

laysiaj said:


> Everyone mainly drink beer here then?


Rum and ginger ale for me.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> Everyone mainly drink beer here then?


Ya beer. I'm not as hardcore as some of you.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Good beer (imported from Europe) or nice local ales, white wine and lots of vodka and / or gin :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

laysiaj said:


> Everyone mainly drink beer here then?


I think there is a large variety here, I mostly stick to beer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

bluegc8 said:


> i'm on my 2nd one.


Cheers


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, indeed, cheers to all!


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Cheers


cheers =] I may be converting to liquor soon though. I think I may be developing a belly. Although my old boss told me that as long as I stick with beer, I'll be fine and that once I go to liquor, that's when problems arise. lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

bluegc8 said:


> cheers =] I may be converting to liquor soon though. I think I may be developing a belly. Although my old boss told me that as long as I stick with beer, I'll be fine and that once I go to liquor, that's when problems arise. lol


Hmm beer is pretty calorific, as is all alcohol. Beers, wines and spirits all rack up those calories. It's a sad fact. :blank


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Yes, indeed, cheers to all!


Cheers man  How is life treating you?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Cheers man  How is life treating you?


Oh, it's about the same. Volunteered to work on a Saturday. Still looking for a new job though. How about you?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Oh, it's about the same. Volunteered to work on a Saturday. Still looking for a new job though. How about you?


Don't have too much to complain about, outside of the usual. Life is pretty good. I likewise volunteered to work, but for Monday. To be honest, I would rather have had the day off. But, then that gives people reason to complain, right :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

We shoudl count our blessings.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I love the inebriated feeling, unfortunately I am not feeling it right now. I spent far too much time fiddling around with an old computer, trying to get it to do things I want it to do, which is cool.. but not a good thing to do while trying to catch a buzz :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Hell with it, I am shotgunning my next beer. I will reach my zen level tonight, by the grace of Odin!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yer Blues, if you are reading this.. it is with a straw :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Woah, straw made a big difference :lol

Now I will sit and wait.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Hell with it, I am shotgunning my next beer. I will reach my zen level tonight, by the grace of Odin!


Oh noez, you are influencing me to drink another 1. Ok fine.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am still here, drinking qwith you.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've only two beers left, but on the plus side that last shotgun hit me pretty hard :lol I could mosey down to the closest convenience store and grab more though. I still have nearly two hours left to buy.

If I were to do that, there is no telling where I might go though.. It would be insanity on these forums I tells you, absolute chaos!! especially considering my spellcheck crashed on me.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't woprry about these forums, it is chaos already, there is chaois in my alohoclic beer,. that there os ,y mext tramsfpr,atopm. there os pm;y only beer. Keep posting.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Don't woprry about these forums, it is chaos already, there is chaois in my alohoclic beer,. that there os ,y mext tramsfpr,atopm. there os pm;y only beer. Keep posting.


Tonight we dine in Hell brother!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

bluegc8 said:


> Oh noez, you are influencing me to drink another 1. Ok fine.


I have that affect on people. I'm a horrible influence.. now drink another


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

I wonder what'll happen if I drink 2 more beers.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Tonight we dine in Hell brother!


I agee wirth you, drunk aniother


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm drinking another, without the straw though. That last beer was really cold going down, there is only so much the upper palette can withstand before driving your brain to agony. I can see why people like warm beer now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

bluegc8 said:


> I wonder what'll happen if I drink 2 more beers.


I can't tell you that everything will be fine, but everything will be fine :lol


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

I wish I can just go drive right now. But I know, it's dangerous, and everyone is against it blah blah blah. whatever.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, driving is a bad idea. Walking works pretty well, I love to walk around while a bit inebriated. 

Hey my spell check is working again. I think my usual test of fdsa is not working, fdsa must be a valid word in spell check now..


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

hmm maybe I'll go walk my dog.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

just got off work, drinking myself a budweiser!


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Ah, I wouldn't mind a drink right about now.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

1st drink of the day =]


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

bluegc8 said:


> 1st drink of the day =]


I do wonder, if going by your previous response to mine in the "*What's the worst thing you've done whilst being drunk?" *thread if you haven't simply replaced one drug with another? I know I have :um

Oh yeah I'm drinking too, on a Sunday night.


----------



## Big Game Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

I am an alcoholic and it's not a path you want to go down. I drink alone and I wake up *every single morning* with a hangover, some worse than others. It's just horrible.

If you're not already past the point of no return, I suggest you find alternative ways to cope. It's awesome at first... but when you get to the point where no amount of alcohol is not enough and you always need another drink, it's a nightmare.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Screw sleep, rum and coke sounds better right now.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> I do wonder, if going by your previous response to mine in the "*What's the worst thing you've done whilst being drunk?" *thread if you haven't simply replaced one drug with another? I know I have :um
> 
> Oh yeah I'm drinking too, on a Sunday night.


You mean alcohol as a replacement? Or something else? I only drink now.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Cracked open an OE, anyone else boozing?


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

4th can of Strongbow. Is tasty.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

MindEraser said:


> 4th can of Strongbow. Is tasty.


Cider sounds amazing right now, cheers brah


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm drinking on w weekday!! Rum n cokes all night long, let's get some!!!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I love to get drunk on a tuesday. Or is it a wednesday?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

bluegc8 said:


> You mean alcohol as a replacement? Or something else? I only drink now.


Sorry just spotted your reply. Yeah I was meaning replacing your previous use of other types of intoxicants with alcohol.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Natty ice tonight, help me jesus.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Sorry just spotted your reply. Yeah I was meaning replacing your previous use of other types of intoxicants with alcohol.


You could look at it that way. But I don't because the negative effects of alcohol are no where as bad as the other stuff. I remember I would be up for days at a time and didn't eat a thing. I weighed 40lbs less back then compared to how much I do now.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Oh my. My bourbon and coke is hitting all the right brain cells. Unfortunately, it is hitting the depression from divorce and horniness! Buzzed, but a bit cruel as well.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> Oh my. My bourbon and coke is hitting all the right brain cells. Unfortunately, it is hitting the depression from divorce and horniness! Buzzed, but a bit cruel as well.


Hope things get better for you man, cheers:drunk


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> Oh my. My bourbon and coke is hitting all the right brain cells. Unfortunately, it is hitting the depression from divorce and horniness! Buzzed, but a bit cruel as well.





cocooned said:


> Hope things get better for you man, cheers:drunk


Me too babe!!! Hang in there.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Aside from the above...


Cheers everyone  :drunk!!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

on errthang who here


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> Me too babe!!! Hang in there.


Thanks, hun. I admire those in this forum who allegedly are secure, if not prefer, their solitude. I'm absolutely convinced that I was born to share my life with someone. Can I do my own thing? Sure, but it isn't how it's supposed to be.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

jealousisjelly said:


> on errthang who here


Goin for broke tonight, whatcha drinkig?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

jealousisjelly said:


> on errthang who here


Iz here (even after sadly being a massive bringer of everyone else downage, just previously in the thread) :blank

Good evening fellow drinkers  
(Yes I know I am a giant dichotomy. Quite simply - I'm just so old I know I am :yes)
Hence the drink and drug problems...doh!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Iz here (even after sadly being a massive bringer of everyone else downage, just previously in the thread) :blank
> 
> Good evening fellow drinkers
> (Yes I know I am a giant dichotomy. Quite simply - I'm just so old I know I am :yes)
> Hence the drink and drug problems...doh!


How old? I'm 45...we can compete on pathetic.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

cocooned said:


> Goin for broke tonight, whatcha drinkig?


i dran k mah pbr


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sailor Jerry & I salute!


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Aww yeh it's national pina colada day. Already did my dirty work for today imma celebrate.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Sailor Jerry & I salute!


Haha, what a coincidence, that's my favourite brand of rum too!


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Holy f*** its cheer up the lonely day, I can't celebrate by myself, who else is wasted? I can't drink enough for every lonely sob in this planet I only got a 1/5 of Bacardi left and some natty ice.


----------



## Thinkdan85 (Jul 12, 2014)

cocooned said:


> Holy f*** its cheer up the lonely day, I can't celebrate by myself, who else is wasted? I can't drink enough for every lonely sob in this planet I only got a 1/5 of Bacardi left and some natty ice.


Just trying to decide what I should do here. Feeling rather indecisive....stay home and drink by myself....or go to a bar and drink by myself?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Thinkdan85 said:


> Just trying to decide what I should do here. Feeling rather indecisive....stay home and drink by myself....or go to a bar and drink by myself?


I usually choose stay at home cause at least I can listen to music I like there...


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Screw it, just get hammered it's a holiday


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

POS song but obligatory


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

cocooned said:


> Screw it, just get hammered it's a holiday


Cocooned is my favorite.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Some Goose with orange juice sounds good right about now. Yeah buddy.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Having a pity party today and started drinking too early today. Either I'll numb myself to my lonliness or drown in the condo pool. Win - win


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Just got done q'ing some chicken. I've got 12 Sierra Nevada porters staring me in the eye. Let the games begin.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm getting a feeling some people here don't like me makes me lol...I just wish people would express their feelings towards me more easily I can take criticism I'm used to that kind of thing...fire at will people...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't worry, no one dislikes you.  We're all friends here.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Agreed. Most folk seem to be pretty cool on here. Anyone else ain't worth bothering with.

Cheers by the way everyone.


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been drinking Bud Light Lime, Windsor Canadian Black Cherry whiskey, and a little blackberry brandy lately. I...like fruity drinks hah.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


> I'm getting a feeling some people here don't like me makes me lol...I just wish people would express their feelings towards me more easily I can take criticism I'm used to that kind of thing...fire at will people...


I hate having that feeling, especially when it comes to people who I enjoy conversing with online. I'm sure I have stepped on more than a few toes here and there.

If it makes you feel any better, I don't hold any hard feelings toward you and I don't recall any threads you have participated in that would evoke such feelings from others.

Regardless, it is a Saturday and I have a few beers to drink.. Dinner first.

Cheers all.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Shots later tonight with you guys. I'll put on some Dexter as well.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox you are quite possibly the least offensive person on this site.  How could anyone possibly not like you? You're relentlessly likeable.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Shots later tonight with you guys. I'll put on some Dexter as well.


Welcome, Bert.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Welcome, Bert.


Thanks red. Feels good to revisit my old drinking habits, at least for tonight.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

blue2 said:


> I'm getting a feeling some people here don't like me makes me lol...I just wish people would express their feelings towards me more easily I can take criticism I'm used to that kind of thing...fire at will people...


Well i think the people that post in this thread are the most laid back i've seen on this site. Don't worry about what we think of you. Also I'm running pretty ****in low on beer, if anybody would like to donate to my Saturday night super drunk fun time fund thatd be dope.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Is it too ****ing hot where y'all live too? I'm sitting here sweating like crazy. This is why I prefer winter.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Upstate NY, I cant wati for winter either.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> zonebox you are quite possibly the least offensive person on this site.  How could anyone possibly not like you? You're relentlessly likeable.


Thanks man, I have my moments though.



redstar312 said:


> Is it too ****ing hot where y'all live too? I'm sitting here sweating like crazy. This is why I prefer winter.


I felt like I was gonna pass out at my job today.. they worked me hard.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

cocooned said:


> Well i think the people that post in this thread are the most laid back i've seen on this site. Don't worry about what we think of you. Also I'm running pretty ****in low on beer, if anybody would like to donate to my Saturday night super drunk fun time fund thatd be dope.


I'd give you a few, but my transporter has been sending my beers over to the mirror universe. Your evil copy with a goatee would get it instead of you.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I'd give you a few, but my transporter has been sending my beers over to the mirror universe. Your evil copy with a goatee would get it instead of you.


Well thats bull****. Get it fixed buddy, wtf am i paying you for?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I live with central air at home here. I'm thankful considering alcohol only makes you warmer, aka the "liquor jacket".


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

cocooned said:


> Well thats bull****. Get it fixed buddy, wtf am i paying you for?


This cardassian technology is just not compatible with starfleet. I'll get the bugs worked out soon though.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Anybody watching any tv shows lately?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been watching the world cup on CBC. It was fun to watch Brazil get blown out 7-1.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> This cardassian technology is just not compatible with starfleet. I'll get the bugs worked out soon though.


Where's Miles O'Brien when you need him?? :b


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I really need to slow down.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Where's Miles O'Brien when you need him?? :b


In the holodeck with Julian. I really wish they would invite me sometime.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I really need to slow down.


I believe in you.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I really need to slow down.


Rum and soda tonight?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Rum and soda tonight?


Same as always, it's only 7:30 and I've already finished my third drink. Rum and ginger ale.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> In the holodeck with Julian. I really wish they would invite me sometime.


lol the game they often played looked like an incredibly tiring (360 degree) version of squash / tennis. 

DS9 is without doubt the best Star Trek series - it's that simple :yes. I always wanted a drink at Quark's never mind using the holodecks. Sadly I never had the lobe's nor the latinum :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry but I have to insist TNG was the peak of all Star Trek. Nothing else can compare.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I like them all, but originally TNG was my favorite. I gave up on all of the other series after only a few episodes but came back several years later to them and really enjoyed them. I really wish they would start up another series here shortly, and I am sort of hoping it is not based on the reboot.

I would like a continuation of the existing storyline.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Never got into Star Trek. Not a sci-fi type of person.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I was raised on Star Trek. My mum was a big fan of the original series in the 60s, and I watched TNG religiously with her when I was a small kid. Star Trek is like the family religion.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

All this talk of scifi is getting me hyped for the new star wars.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Never got into Star Trek. Not a sci-fi type of person.


We all have our faults :lol Just kidding man, I never really got into Star Wars so we are on even ground here, well you are slightly above me.

I've not been much of a TV person lately, we gave up cable a while ago. I do keep up with the walking dead though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

cocooned said:


> All this talk of scifi is getting me hyped for the new star wars.


I'm interested in which direction Disney will take it.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, it could hardly get any worse than the prequels.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> We all have our faults :lol Just kidding man, I never really got into Star Wars so we are on even ground here, well you are slightly above me.
> 
> I've not been much of a TV person lately, we gave up cable a while ago. I do keep up with the walking dead though.


Yeah I hear ya. Walking Dead is pretty good, but that's on hold of course 'til..I think the Fall. Been getting into Dexter recently, it's also pretty good. There's something about Dexter that I can relate to, not the serial killer part..or maybe..hmmm

jk


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Sorry but I have to insist TNG was the peak of all Star Trek. Nothing else can compare.





zonebox said:


> I like them all, but originally TNG was my favorite. I gave up on all of the other series after only a few episodes but came back several years later to them and really enjoyed them. I really wish they would start up another series here shortly, and I am sort of hoping it is not based on the reboot.
> 
> I would like a continuation of the existing storyline.


Don't get me wrong, I completely loved TNG. I was 10 when it began and vividly remember it from the start. I was too young for the original trek series. I had seen a couple of the last films at the cinema though.

I loved and still have great memories of TNG, it was mind blowing as a kid.
But all the series apart from DS9 are the same in their basic premise, in that they go out into the universe, meeting new species / characters (Voyager and even Enterprise included but you knew the latter was never going to be as good - replacing the theme tune with a dodgy country song said it all :lol) 
but in DS9 they stay in the same place and the universe, new species and characters came to them. The scope and depth of DS9 was uncompared. The war at the end was bloody amazing :yes

But yeah over all I loved them all!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I need a drink. the Reds are stinking it up per usual.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Well, it could hardly get any worse than the prequels.


Indeed they would seriously struggle to make any of the new ones as bad as them. Apart from the fight scene at the end of the first prequel.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Just as a random suggestion, if anyone's interested in better taking care of their liver, look into L-Theanine capsules, particularly the Suntheanine form. I've read studies that it helps better metabolize the alcohol. Apparently, from what other people have said, it lowers tolerance as well.

Here's one study I found: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22019691


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Just as a random suggestion, if anyone's interested in better taking care of their liver, look into L-Theanine capsules, particularly the Suntheanine form. I've read studies that it helps better metabolize the alcohol. Apparently, from what other people have said, it lowers tolerance as well.
> 
> Here's one study I found: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22019691


:clapI probably should read about that, i drink at least a bottle of fleishcmanns or bacardi a day.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

cocooned said:


> :clapI probably should read about that, i drink at least a bottle of fleishcmanns or bacardi a day.


Yeah, I figured it could benefit at least someone if I mentioned it. I actually took a couple just before.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll be back, gotta take a shower. Should be good after having had a couple of drinks.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I look forward to seeing you again, Bert.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

live if beutifull, guys ,/


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

What a ****ty day, im getting obliterated.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

whre my drinking buddys at?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Seems I'm drinking again tonight. Thought for the day (directed solely at myself)

Stop reading and posting in the S&C section - it's feking pointless. :yes


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Stop reading and posting in the S&C section - it's feking pointless. :yes


 that place is a wrazone


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Indeed it is. Though as mentioned in another thread, in the grand scheme of the internet and forums, this place is pretty tame. 

SA may be the common denominator but beyond that age, geography, religion, science, money, class, origination, sex and life experience is what separates us. Just minor details then :lol


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll drink to Germany winning the World Cup, since I'm part German. Need some excuse and it seems fitting so, Cheers!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll join ya for one. Just one, though.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

why does mikes hard absolutely wreck my stomach


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

cocooned said:


> why does mikes hard absolutely wreck my stomach


You have to go Vodka plus some light low sugar juice (diet V8 fruit juice for example). Drink waters in between drinks. No wrecked stomach and low calories. Good stuff.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

TerminalBlue said:


> You have to go Vodka plus some light low sugar juice (diet V8 fruit juice for example). Drink waters in between drinks. No wrecked stomach and low calories. Good stuff.


Rum, vodka, whiskey, beer they dont bother my stomach at all. It's just mikes, I usually do pound a water in between drinks when I remember.

In other news I cracked open a fresh bottle of 151, this gon' be bad.


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes! Its Monday after all. Gaining a great ****ing time right now. Bill Burr + new bottle of love and happiness.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

^Burrs the man


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Sunday....Monday. Regardless I find myself posting in this thread yet again :sus


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Sunday....Monday. Regardless I find myself posting in this thread yet again :sus


i wont let u leve


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

cocooned said:


> i wont let u leve


hehe My liver certainly does


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I thought I'd actually join this forum since I am now drinking. 
Switched up from the usual whiskey to strawberry daiquiri....

Don't judge me.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

151 is complete **** if any1 ws wondering


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

laysiaj said:


> I thought I'd actually join this forum since I am now drinking.
> Switched up from the usual whiskey to strawberry daiquiri....
> 
> Don't judge me.


I love strawberry daiquiris. I usually buy them from our local grocery store, they are delicious.

I have none for tonight, but I do have a few beers I am sipping on. I'm taking it easy with a mixture of busch light and miller 64s.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> I thought I'd actually join this forum since I am now drinking.
> Switched up from the usual whiskey to strawberry daiquiri....
> 
> Don't judge me.


Absofruitly. Get it? Sorry.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

TerminalBlue said:


> Absofruitly. Get it? Sorry.


Hahaha, nice!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

cocooned said:


>


Woah, that was pretty sweet.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Woah, that was pretty sweet.


 I love kyuss when im drunk. no wait i love kyuss period


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Woah, that was pretty sweet.


Yeah great band. The first band that the multi-talented Josh Homme of Queens of the Stone Age came to prominence :yes


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

Quick video. Please enjoy


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

TerminalBlue said:


> Quick video. Please enjoy


thatll be me in 10 yers


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

cocooned said:


> thatll be me in 10 yers


"cacaw, cacaw" you'll be hilarious

Good luck to all in avoiding hangovers. Going to wake up super early tomorrow by choice.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Yeah great band. The first band that the multi-talented Josh Homme of Queens of the Stone Age came to prominence :yes


That one was good too.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

TerminalBlue said:


> Quick video. Please enjoy


It was interesting, I have not seen that episode so I am not sure why he is out there.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Mmmm, so tempting, so tempting, but alas, I have plans tomorrow morning.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Mmmm, so tempting, so tempting, but alas, I have plans tomorrow morning.


Stay strong, remain sober, awake early, fresh and able to complete said plans man :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Mmmm, so tempting, so tempting, but alas, I have plans tomorrow morning.


Yeah, it is slow going here anyways. Plus I have tomorrow off, so I am at an advantage. The only thing I need to worry about is mowing the lawn.

There is always Saturday


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

The hell with it. My "plans" tomorrow don't start until 10:30 am. No harm in one or two. Cheers.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> The hell with it. My "plans" tomorrow don't start until 10:30 am. No harm in one or two. Cheers.


Sorry man, I did not know you cracked a few open. I went to sleep before I saw your reply.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Nothing to do today, might as well pick up where I left off.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i want a beer so bad right now! but i told myself no beer this week soo...


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

MiMiK said:


> i want a beer so bad right now! but i told myself no beer this week soo...


hey, ur stronger than me so congrats. its a horrible feeling isnt it?


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Kicking it in to overdrive, frosty buttwipers for me today.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wasn't going to, but I kind of had a crappy day, so one or two are on tap for me.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I wasn't going to, but I kind of had a crappy day, so one or two are on tap for me.


Sorry about your day, I'll be glad when zone fixes his teleporter so we can send beers into hyper space back and forth.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm on vacation at the beach, so I got a little something something going on haha


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

MiMiK said:


> i want a beer so bad right now! but i told myself no beer this week soo...


she's c-u-t-e! cute! who is she?


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bottle of vodka sounds nice right now


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Just got back from the liqour store. I love going there because theres this suuper hot chick that works there. But she probably thinks I'm ugly and weird and laughs at me.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

I feel like this is how I should feel like all of the time.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

bluegc8 said:


> I feel like this is how I should feel like all of the time.


yeeeeah


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Scerw sleep more boo,e


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Just a 6 pack tonight, don't know if I can handle anything else


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

cocooned said:


> hey, ur stronger than me so congrats. its a horrible feeling isnt it?


my will is weak

i broke and bought beer today :|. i haven't been able to stop even after going through alcohol withdraw [worst two weeks ever] about two months ago. stopped drinking only for about 3 weeks and continued right after. not as bad as i use to drink but still.... my will is weak

anyways **** it! :drunk












SilentLuke said:


> she's c-u-t-e! cute! who is she?


idk who she is it was a random gif online


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

MiMiK said:


> anyways **** it! :drunk


Cheers man!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*Clink* 4 Beers / Ales and a 3rd of a bottle of Vodka so far. Roll on the rest. :clap


----------



## tpol (May 10, 2013)

^ A classic. 

I"m sipping on a Miller lite as I type


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

tpol said:


> ^ A classic.
> 
> I"m sipping on a Miller lite as I type


That sip better turn into a chug real quick!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll have one or two to celebrate the new job!


----------



## tokkitoria (May 30, 2014)

I feel like I'm going to need a screwdriver or like five to go to sleep tonight. For some reason I just feel anxiety sitting on my chest for no apparent reason. Breaking out the vodka sounds like fun.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

8 beers in yiss÷ got like 10 left


----------



## tpol (May 10, 2013)

Alcohol is a lame drug. I'm on an amphetamine bender, while chewing alprazolam and chain smoking camel crush menthols.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Saturday night at home, currently 8 beers down, 7 left


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh how I do love beer on Saturdays. I'm a little surprised there is not much action here right now.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Posting in here simply allows me to look back at the number of times in the week I've drank. :sus this is not good. 

Oh well one more for the list :um


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Posting in here simply allows me to look back at the number of times in the week I've drank. :sus this is not good.
> 
> Oh well one more for the list :um


I hear ya mang, cheers


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Oh how I do love beer on Saturdays. I'm a little surprised there is not much action here right now.


I'm working on it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I feel like such a lightweight around you guys.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I'm working on it.


Sweet, I'm glad to see ya redstar.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I feel like such a lightweight around you guys.


Step it up yo! im still waiting on the transporter


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

cocooned said:


> Step it up yo! im still waiting on the transporter


I'm working on it, but it is tricky. First I have to somehow record every cell in your body, which in reality means I have to record every atom that exists at the moment of transport.. then I have to find a way to disintegrate you.. and then I have to find a way to rebuild you a rather long distance away.

Well, not "you".. just a beer. But still.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

_The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire!
_
_We don't need no water-Let the mother****er burn!
Burn, mother****er, burn!_​


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> _The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire!
> _
> _We don't need no water-Let the mother****er burn!
> Burn, mother****er, burn!_​


Good song man.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Cheers fellow drinkers :drunk :b


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

What have y'all been up to this week?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheers man :drunk


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> What have y'all been up to this week?


Pretty sweet man, yourself?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Pretty good. I went to a baseball game on Wednesday and then got a new job (I think) on Thursday. Things are looking up.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Great song, I do love Talking Heads 






Until the next time folks.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Still truckin' along.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Still here as well


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> ^ Great song, I do love Talking Heads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they were a great band


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

wear sunscreen guise


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

This thread is unusually slow tonight.


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, if it isn't my favorite drinking buddy! Let's get some mead.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to this thread.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

still got a few ipas left, might as well down em


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Might be time to admit I have a problem. Oh well, I'll admit it tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Well it will still be a problem tomorrow. Cheers Redstar


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Just finished everything i have. wish i had some Ipa


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well you could always go to the liquor store to buy more.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

bluegc8 said:


> Just finished everything i have. wish i had some Ipa


2 left ill see if can throw them all the way to british columbia


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Well you could always go to the liquor store to buy more.


wish I could without feeling guilty. I think I'm a little too drunk to drive there right now lol.



cocooned said:


> 2 left ill see if can throw them all the way to british columbia


thanks bro.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

What part of BC do you live in? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Skull , skull , skull , skull , **** I needed that today . Soooo thirsty .


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

machine broke at work, might as well get hammered


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

cocooned said:


> machine broke at work, might as well get hammered


On a Mastodon kick today. Colony of Birchmen is stuck in my head. Mentioning due to lyrics in sig.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

TerminalBlue said:


> On a Mastodon kick today. Colony of Birchmen is stuck in my head. Mentioning due to lyrics in sig.


THATS MY BOY!:clap


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

cocooned said:


> THATS MY BOY!:clap


I haven't seen Mastodon live yet. They are a little popular for a club show. Not a fan the festivals. I like to go by myself to club concerts and have many beers. Then responsibly get home.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's almost like a religious experience. You repent the next day and pay for your sins (of the previous) with a horrific hangover.


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

komorikun said:


> It's almost like a religious experience. You repent the next day and pay for your sins (of the previous) with a horrific hangover.


"As long as you drink a lot of water, you will be fine" - Good motto


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Water does nothing.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Id see them lve if they played oblivion n earlier. cant dig the newer stuff 2 much


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Water does nothing.


Well that could be a good motto as well.


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

cocooned said:


> Id see them lve if they played oblivion n earlier. cant dig the newer stuff 2 much


Pretty much agree but I did like The Hunter.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


>


I cud watch that clip all day and it wouldn't get old


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

probably shouldnt but..... just 1 before I go in


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Laphroaig tonight. Did everybody turn into a light weight wtf mang!?


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

cocooned said:


> Laphroaig tonight. Did everybody turn into a light weight wtf mang!?


I took yesterday "off" so yeah. I'm currently deciding on my fate tomorrow. Its just vodka which is the most enjoyable hangover...


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

TerminalBlue said:


> I took yesterday "off" so yeah. I'm currently deciding on my fate tomorrow. Its just vodka which is the most enjoyable hangover...


Just believe in yourself and welcome the inevitable hang over like an old friend.

In other news its so damn hot why am i drinking scotch


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

Pres. Obama's take on the Vladimir Putin and Mitt Romney affair. And the verdict? Scandalise! You decide!!!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have decided on two facts:

1) Sobriety sucks

2) I am who I am.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I have decided on two facts:
> 
> 1) Sobriety sucks
> 
> 2) I am who I am.


cheers to that:drunk


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> What part of BC do you live in? If you don't mind my asking.


I live in South Van. But I'm moving to New west. And yourself?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, I actually live in New West right now.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Haha, I actually live in New West right now.


Nice how do you like it? I'm actually in the process of moving there right now, more specifically the queensborough area. I really like it, it's not as busy as vancouver and there's a small liqour store near by lol.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been to that liquor store, on my way home from work. I live on the other side of the Queensborough bridge. It's certainly better than where I used to live (Surrey).


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

cool! I'm looking forward to living there. I should be done moving by Saturday. Maybe I will bump into you sometime lol.


----------



## failingsenses (Jul 24, 2014)

Do we have to talk about drinking or can we talk about anything here?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Anything goes! As long as you're drinking!


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

failingsenses said:


> Do we have to talk about drinking or can we talk about anything here?


U can talk about anything u like, I said u can talk bout whatever u like


----------



## failingsenses (Jul 24, 2014)

I dont think my thread posts are showing and I need help with something!


Hence the reason I'm drinking haha


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Absolutely destroyed my back and couldnt finish work today, might as well start early. A few of these should do me good


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

cocooned said:


> Absolutely destroyed my back and couldnt finish work today, might as well start early. A few of these should do me good


I'll be starting in about three hours. that beer looks pretty damn refreshing though. Enjoy it man, I hope your back feels better soon.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I'll be starting in about three hours. that beer looks pretty damn refreshing though. Enjoy it man, I hope your back feels better soon.


Thanks dude, gonna pound them til i dont feel anything anymore


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Malt liquor I hear gets you messed up real quick, also fairly cheap in price too. I'm gonna have to try it sometime.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Seems like a good night for shooting. *no guns involved*


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I am a bit late to the show, but cracking open my first beer right now


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Malt liquor I hear gets you messed up real quick, also fairly cheap in price too. I'm gonna have to try it sometime.


Keep it ice cold and pound it and itll do good

I may or may not have passed out but im ready for round two


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

cocooned said:


> Keep it ice cold and pound it and itll do good


When the time comes, I'll be sure to.

Anybody watch this guy before? I saw a few of his videos a while back and now I'm randomly watching them again. He's the definition of crazy.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> When the time comes, I'll be sure to.
> 
> Anybody watch this guy before? I saw a few of his videos a while back and now I'm randomly watching them again. He's the definition of crazy.


Dude no joke he lives right around me. Ive met him on the streets here a few times and at a diner in south glens falls once. Hes always high as a kite but really nice


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Anything goes! As long as you're drinking!


This just may be one of the greatest sentences ever utter on an internet forum :b

Cheers everyone


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

cocooned said:


> Dude no joke he lives right around me. Ive met him on the streets here a few times and at a diner in south glens falls once. Hes always high as a kite but really nice


Haha really. That's funny how I brought these up and you actually saw the guy in person. I've seen a lot of his videos but that Everclear stunt is absolutely insane, probably the most risky of them all.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Haha really. That's funny how I brought these up and you actually saw the guy in person. I've seen a lot of his videos but that Everclear stunt is absolutely insane, probably the most risky of them all.


yeah im pretty sure he still lives in lake george, i screamed shoenice across the street when i saw him each time and asked to buy him a beer. when i saw him at wake n bacon i screamed it again and he was like.... thank yaw..... lol


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

cocooned said:


> yeah im pretty sure he still lives in lake george, i screamed shoenice across the street when i saw him each time and asked to buy him a beer. when i saw him at wake n bacon i screamed it again and he was like.... thank yaw..... lol


Lol, do you know if he has a family? He must be in his 40's by now, or at the youngest late 30's.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Lol, do you know if he has a family? He must be in his 40's by now, or at the youngest late 30's.


Few of his videos he says he'll always be single, but yeah hes a perfect example of what upstate ny is like. drink til ur no longer human and then drink some more


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> This just may be one of the greatest sentences ever utter on an internet forum :b
> 
> Cheers everyone


Bottoms up!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

cocooned said:


> Few of his videos he says he'll always be single, but yeah hes a perfect example of what upstate ny is like. drink til ur no longer human and then drink some more


Never knew, I must of missed that. I also thought he lived in Florida for some reason or another.

edit: I'm an idiot, and all along he's been wearing a Giants hat.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Never knew, I must of missed that. I also thought he lived in Florida for some reason or another.
> 
> edit: I'm an idiot, and all along he's been wearing a Giants hat.


I know he travels a lot, last timne i saw him was a year ago, maybe he moved to florida. I know he was born in albany and lived in lake george when i saw him

Gonna switch it up to some scotchy scotch


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

^ Vary nice. I'm at it with Absolut tonight.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wasn't going to but I had a crappy day, so here I am.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I wasn't going to but I had a crappy day, so here I am.


srry dude, take a load off and have a cold one


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I wasn't going to but I had a crappy day, so here I am.


Take the load off red and put it in your cup


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I wasn't going to but I had a crappy day, so here I am.


Cheers man


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Take the load off red and put it in your cup


I realized this doesn't even make sense. Excuse me and my inebriated state.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I realized this doesn't even make sense. Excuse me and my inebriated state.


Sweet, beautiful drunk talk...


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

backs stll spazzing out

ROUND 3 GO


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

cocooned said:


> backs stll spazzing out
> 
> ROUND 3 GO


Sorry that your back is still giving you problems. I'm gonna drink a beer to that :lol

But really, it sucks you are having pain.. and really, I am grabbing another beer.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Sorry that your back is still giving you problems. I'm gonna drink a beer to that :lol
> 
> But really, it sucks you are having pain.. and really, I am grabbing another beer.


seein a doc tomorrow, im walkin like quasimodo. ill self medicate til then lol.

and cheers dude


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

cocooned said:


> seein a doc tomorrow, im walkin like quasimodo. ill self medicate til then lol


Damn man, have you had back pain before this, or is this a new thing?


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Damn man, have you had back pain before this, or is this a new thing?


no lol i gt hammered last night , tripped and fell on my dumbbells right on my back. I am not a very smart person lmao

haaaaaad it coming


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

cocooned said:


> no lol i gt hammered last night , tripped and fell on my dumbbells right on my back. I am not a very smart person lmao
> 
> haaaaaad it coming


Oooouch!

that sounds rather painful. I'm sure I would have done something similar if my center of gravity were not in front of my body :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

The worst thing I've done while drunk? I dunno. I once listened to part of a Nickelback song.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> The worst thing I've done while drunk? I dunno. I once listened to part of a Nickelback song.


hw can you live with yourself?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


>


and there goes the thread


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

lol, I dunno.. I'm old, it doesn't sound that bad to me.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I got ID'd at the liquor store today. I was so happy to have been mistaken for someone potentially under 19.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

zonebox said:


>


aw ya.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bow chick a wow wow.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I used to listen this song back in the 90s. It was not my usual style, and I used to think the lyrics were poo poo head :lol






I'm lousy at understanding lyrics, mind you. Now that I have looked up the lyrics, I sort of feel ashamed.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

we shoould start a pub


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

A pub where it's happy hour all the time! 24/7!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude, we can use my garage.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> A pub where it's happy hour all the time! 24/7!


im wearin a kilt though idc what people say


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Dude, we can use my garage.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Official Kraft Dinner Appreciation Thread


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

cocooned said:


>


This is going to work!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Official Kraft Dinner Appreciation Thread


Oh man, that is heaven


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


> This is going to work!


wut r we going to name it!!!?!??!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

cocooned said:


> wut r we going to name it!!!?!??!


mustache cash stash


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


> mustache cash stash


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I get to be bass.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I get to be bass.


i can play guitar like a mofo, this is happening


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

anywho imma pass tf out

shine on you crazy diamonds


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

This is gonna be my last day at it. Going to try and take a break from drinking starting tomorrow night.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Aw man. I've just been starting in again. My liver had a big enough break over these past few months.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Salute to red and whoever is drinking.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I need a break man, I've been drinking way too much, and I think that's responsible for the weight gain I've experienced in the past few months. I think I will take a few weeks off and see how it goes.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I need a break man, I've been drinking way too much, and I think that's responsible for the weight gain I've experienced in the past few months. I think I will take a few weeks off and see how it goes.


Yeah I know exactly what you mean. Even I gained some weight and I'm one who never gains weight. I know when I first stopped I was waking up in night sweats the first few nights (which I never get normally)--possibly some withdrawal?..I don't know. But hopefully it'll go smoothly enough for you. Good luck and see you whenever you come back.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Regarding weight gain when drinking....I experienced the same, but blame it on diminished desire to exercise as well as snacking on junk while drunk. Less about the booze itself, though certainly calories are involved.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

My drinking buddy is leaving?!?! 

Awww dude, tonight will be a boring drinking night. j/k man, I hope your sobriety leaves ya a few pound lighter.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I got so drunk last night I woke up literally thinking I was in Saigon


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

vanilla90 said:


> I got so drunk last night I woke up literally thinking I was in Saigon


haven't had a night like that in a long time :lol Cracking open my first beer now.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

zonebox said:


> haven't had a night like that in a long time :lol Cracking open my first beer now.


Oh the joys of being young :b What beer are you drinking? I managed to get a few clips of me parred in the club, might post them here


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

Cheers gang!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

vanilla90 said:


> Oh the joys of being young :b What beer are you drinking? I managed to get a few clips of me parred in the club, might post them here


Looks like a fun time. When I was younger, it was mostly just walking around from apartment to apartment, or having people come over to our place.

I'm alternating between Miller 64 and Busch light, enough to maintain a slight beer buzz but nothing to push me to a drunken state.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

TerminalBlue said:


> Cheers gang!


My little dog is sitting next to me too :lol Cheers man


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

What are you listening to?

Animals as Leaders anyone?

"Another Year"






"Physical Education"






Seen them live but got a little too drunk I think. Still great show but wish I remembered a little more.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I had no music playing, but after your post I loaded up pandora and Scar Tissue from the rhcp started playing


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bleh.. tonight is just not feeling right.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, feeling a bit more right now :lol


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok . I'm drunk.

Awhina . I need you so much . But please don't think of me as a stalker . I have kissed so many pretty girls in bars .... and none of them were anywhere Near as satisfying ... as You may have been if you had given me a chance . .... :no


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

went to a bar for the first time in a long time this past Friday. wooo drinking out in public.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Pissed again. Was out with my friends for a meal, went back to someone's house and had 7 bottles of peroni, 3 bottles of san miguel and 3 shots of southern comfort whiskey. 

And now I'm alone.

I feel sad.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, my attempt at sobriety lasted exactly one day. I guess this is something I'll bring up with my therapist on Wednesday. Until then, cheers.


----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Well, my attempt at sobriety lasted exactly one day. I guess this is something I'll bring up with my therapist on Wednesday. Until then, cheers.


Sobriety?

That's a myth.

...Or the period between when you wake up at 8 & start drinking at 9


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Well, my attempt at sobriety lasted exactly one day. I guess this is something I'll bring up with my therapist on Wednesday. Until then, cheers.


:doh Uh, ohhh. Well, cheers for the time being. This is my fourth day in a row drinking. Back to my old habits once again.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

At least I had fun last night, I went to a baseball game with my mother. And we were seated in the non-alcohol section too, so I couldn't have even if I tried.

Though, at one point my mother half-jokingly suggested I have a couple of beers to help me loosen up, hahaha.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

You could have spiked a cup of coke with rum in the lobby, lol. I did that once or twice in the movie theater.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, I dunno man, the security guys at the stadium check your bags pretty thoroughly. I could've always just powered through the beers in the concourse and then returned to my seat, I suppose.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, well tonight you make up for it


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello people. I started with beers watching lawn bowls in the rain. Was fun  
I then continued with beers and vodka at home. Cheers all :yes


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's for sure.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Speaking of rum, I'm going to puerto rico in a few weeks. Might have to get well acquainted before I arrive.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Iz very jealous  Though I do hope you have a great time Bert :yes


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> ^ Iz very jealous  Though I do hope you have a great time Bert :yes


Thanks kind sir


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh man you're going to have a sweet *** vacation and I'm stuck here in boring Canada. I envy you.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't worry, I'll dedicate my first drink to you.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

Stop wrecking yourselves people.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No prizes for guessing that I'm listening to the The Doors - LA Woman album. Well maybe if your young or don't know any Doors albums I suppose :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

When you're there be sure to sample some genuine caribbean rum. That's what I'd do if I had a vacation in the caribbean.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I usually do whenever I go. Sometimes you can get these bottles of rum that come with the actual spices in them. It looks like a swamp in a bottle but it's tasty good.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I would kill to get real rum, like real rum straight from the source, instead of the crap I have to deal with all the way up here in Canada.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

aww man, I missed you guys last night. I think my wife would kill me if I opened a beer right now though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I won't tell anyone if you won't, haha!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I have several in the fridge, I'll try to walk past her with one and look for a reaction :lol

I don't think she will be very happy though, because I have been a bit neglectful today while goofing around with this old computer.

Hmmm.. I better think about this for a bit.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

:um Well, I wouldn't want to get you in trouble.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

What fun is life, without tempting fate even a little bit. Lets see how this works out :lol

I'll be back.. I hope..


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I live!! 

Twas a most delightful victory I tells ya! She is fine with it..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha Congrats and welcome to our thread!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Zone, you're giving me more doubts about getting married, given I had some divine chance to. Good job pulling it off though :yes


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

God, music is so great with booze.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome back Zonebox. The utter joy of your life dude - married and can drink booze too haha 

Ahhh well at least I can drink too, the continuous, singledom, loneliness bit is just part and parcel of my existence.

Younger, fellow drinkers, there is still time to change things :yes Please try and get on that when you sober up in the morning!!!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Zone, you're giving me more doubts about getting married, given I had some divine chance to. Good job pulling it off though :yes


Yeah, it is not always everything it is cracked up to be. Once you get hitched, your freedom is more or less reliant upon the approval of your partner. Every dollar I spend, every beer I drink, every place I go must first go through a pre-approval with the wife.

With that said, for the most part it is pretty good.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Honestly, my biggest day dream is to find a wife. Someone with whom I could have that most intimate of connections. It seems like a dream. But I don't think I ever will.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Welcome back Zonebox. The utter joy of your life dude - married and can drink booze too haha
> 
> Ahhh well at least I can drink too, the continuous, singledom, loneliness bit is just part and parcel of my existence.
> 
> Younger, fellow drinkers, there is still time to change things :yes Please try and get on that when you sober up in the morning!!!


Hang in there man, you may yet meet your slavemaster.. err, mate in the short future :lol

:drunk


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

That's good to hear zone. A shot on you!
Me too red, between the possibility of even finding any girl and finding the right one makes it extremely unlikely. Oh well, I'll drink to that as well.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Hang in there man, you may yet meet your slavemaster.. err, mate in the short future :lol
> 
> :drunk


Ahh being in the latter part of my 30s, I doubt my liver (or brain) can cope much longer lol 

Sadly there is a cut off point but I hope for the younger drinkers, that they can change things before they reach that stage :yes I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Ahh being in the latter part of my 30s, I doubt my liver (or brain) can cope much longer lol
> 
> Sadly there is a cut off point but I hope for the younger drinkers, that they can change things before they reach that stage :yes I'll keep my fingers crossed.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to man. I don't know if this will make you feel any better, but my younger brother went for about four years being single. He was incredibly lonely, almost every time we talked he would mention how much he wished he had a girlfriend. Just a couple of weeks ago he met someone. He is 35 now, he thought that ship had sailed and believed he would forever be alone.

I know circumstances are different for everyone, just trying to brighten your spirit.

At anyrate, got another beer. Cheers!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Drinking beer while on the net with my commodore amiga, man.. this is nastalgia.. While it does not support youtube, I think I will fire up some internet radio to a 90s station :lol

Here is to my 44mhz 32 mb system!! Spell check doesn't work, I'm stuck in 724 x 552 resolution, but this is pretty damn sweet man.

Cheers to the past!
:drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've seen your photos on your album here about your old system, that's so cool, I've sometimes thought about building a windows 95 system but nothing that compares to what you've done.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I've seen your photos on your album here about your old system, that's so cool, I've sometimes thought about building a windows 95 system but nothing that compares to what you've done.


Nah dude, windows 95 offers a ton of fun too. If you are interested though, I always see amiga 1200s on ebay. There are tons of upgrades for them, and it can get costly all at once.

I've upgraded this one years ago, I think while I was still living with my parents. More recently I purchased a scan doubler so I can have more video modes available to me on a vga monitor.

The next upgrade I am looking at is something sort of like a sound card, I'm torn between that or an IDE interface card that will allow me to install a CD drive, and access my hard drive quicker.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

That would be so cool. How many beers have you had so far?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words Zonebox. The drinking thread is populated by regular (and none regular) pretty cool posters IMO :yes

I'm off for now - take care and sleep well folks


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> That would be so cool. How many beers have you had so far?


Four so far, probably will not go beyond 6-8 though. How are you holding up?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Thanks for the kind words Zonebox. The drinking thread is populated by regular (and none regular) pretty cool posters IMO :yes
> 
> I'm off for now - take care and sleep well folks


Sleep well dude. I'll see ya around the forums.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Who else is still left? Bert?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Who else is still left? Bert?


Looks like it was just us Redstar :lol

I got to hit the sack myself, have a good night man.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I decided to treat myself tonight...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Who else is still left? Bert?


I slowly drifted away, now I'm back, but I think I might drift again into my tv show.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Eating out solo for sushi. Thank the lords that even the Japanese beers are 2 bucks per bottle during happy hour.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^Well done! The fact that you managed to eat out solo is great - please take solace from it. Honestly, not everyone would currently manage that on here :yes

On a side note -

DRINK


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I was going to wait until Saturday but I had a good day and finally landed that new job so I want to celebrate with a few.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I was going to wait until Saturday but I had a good day and finally landed that new job so I want to celebrate with a few.


Congratulations!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks.  I hope the new job will work out. If it does, it will solve a lot of problems in my life.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Lets get drunk


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I would but I'm coming off of xanax once again. Makes it even worse.

Nicely done red *raises imaginary shot in hand*


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, but now I'm worried because I received the offer over the phone and haven't received a formal, written offer yet. So I just sent a brief email to the hiring manager confirming acceptance of the job offer.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Yeah, but now I'm worried because I received the offer over the phone and haven't received a formal, written offer yet. So I just sent a brief email to the hiring manager confirming acceptance of the job offer.


You got it man don't worry about it


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

friday night,,,, are you guys a bunch of lightweights!??? 

seize the carp


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Soon 5th shot down the hatch. Salute almighty one


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Soon 5th shot down the hatch. Salute almighty one


cheers bert!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i ain't got **** to do in the morning, **** the surgeon general's warning!!!


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

MrQuiet76 said:


> i ain't got **** to do in the morning, **** the surgeon general's warning!!!


thats the spirit, screw the general


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

MrQuiet76 said:


> i ain't got **** to do in the morning, **** the surgeon general's warning!!!


Haha! Salute to you


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Soon 5th shot down the hatch. Salute almighty one


Slow down, let me catch up.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Reds here too, nice. Alright, we might just get a party started here tonight my fellow drinking brethren


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Man it's been a great week for me. My income basically just doubled! I don't have to worry about money anymore.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

My mum was nice enough to let me have her cider.

So yummy...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Man it's been a great week for me. My income basically just doubled! I don't have to worry about money anymore.


Sweet. Keep the booze flowing then


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Sweet. Keep the booze flowing then


Still gonna try and cut back though, work on limiting it to once a week, and then a mickey instead of a fifth.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Where is everyone?!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm here. Where are you?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I'm here. Where are you?


In a state of drunkenness


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> In a state of drunkenness


i'M NOT THERE YET. i'M STILL WORKING ON THE FIFTH OF RUM I BOUGHT EARLIER TONIGY.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I just wanted to give a shoutout to Safeway for their delicious lumberjack sandwiches. I will so buy one tomorrow.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Man I worked for Safeway for many years - years ago now (shudders! :um) 

Evening fell0w drinkers :yes I hope all is well with you all. I have thus far had, a couple of beers, a bottle of wine, 3 gins and now a couple of vodkas. Variety is the spice of life, well in my case in terms of my alcohol consumption at least lol

Also well done Redstar!!!! Great to read about your new job dude. I hope it goes well :clap


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll be having a few in a couple of hours I think. I'm going into stealth mode tonight, my mother in law is here.. So, I'll be grabbing a cooler, some ice, and packing my beer in it. Then it is to the bedroom where I will have a stash of nicotine waiting for me :lol 

I think I will lock everyone out of here and play a few games in between posting.

Oh, btw congrats Redstar!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll join ya in a couple of hours.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I have become very partial to a slice of lime with my spirits these days, especially in Gin. 

Top tip - slice and freeze lime (or lemon) slices and add to drinks instead of ice. :yes

Useless information is all I'm good for theses days


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

okay, finally cracking open my first beer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

oh yeah, so cold.. so good.. it has been packed in ice for the past hour :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's too hot.  I'm sweating just sitting here.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*Coughs* looks round the room and wonders where all the other drinkers are?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Raspberry vodka.

That burning feeling in the throat though. Bit too strong for my tastes.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Never had raspberry vodka, I've had some sort of citrus flavored one several years ago I think it was absolute. It was some harsh stuff :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't like vodka. It tastes like pure gasoline to me. Never tried the flavoured stuff, though.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

you have not lived until you have had a white russian redstar.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll remain happy in my ignorance.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I love a White Russian (Vodka and Kahlúa with milk) great for when your stomach ain't great lol and also a Black Russian (Vodka and Tia Maria with Coke) the latter tastes like a cream soda :clap
I love them both.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I don't like vodka. It tastes like pure gasoline to me. Never tried the flavoured stuff, though.


I've had far too many bad experiences with the stuff :lol Well not bad, but just sick to the stomach sort of thing. It used to be the cheapest stuff on the shelves, Popov vodka.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Why is movement so entertaining to me right now?

It's so, funny.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

redstar312 said:


> Never tried the flavoured stuff, though.


There isn't much of a difference really. It still tastes like gasoline. Mixing it with something is the way to go. The first time I got properly drunk I mixed vodka with some green tea carbonated soda type thing, and it was delicious. And it got me drunk pretty fast. Was a fun night.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Alcohol makes me happy/bubbly. It's glorious.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Marakunda said:


> Alcohol makes me happy/bubbly. It's glorious.


Booze is a wonderful drug.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nothing like a night of relaxing to a few beers, it is my reset switch for the week. Sometimes I need to reset the week twice though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've decided that a reasonable compromise between my love of being drunk and the need to preserve my health and finances is to restrict my drinking to only once a week, on Saturday nights. That enables me a period of drunkenness which I can enjoy while helping me to lose weight and save money.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Booze is a wonderful drug.


Dancing jebus is my drug...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh man, I had such a good day today. I'm actually getting out there, meeting new people, making friends. Considering that I started the year in the psych ward, this is a huge improvement for me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I've decided that a reasonable compromise between my love of being drunk and the need to preserve my health and finances is to restrict my drinking to only once a week, on Saturday nights. That enables me a period of drunkenness which I can enjoy while helping me to lose weight and save money.


Yeah, I hear that. Usually it is just Saturdays for me as well, with the occasional Monday nights. tbh, drinking gets boring to me if I do it to frequently.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Oh man, I had such a good day today. I'm actually getting out there, meeting new people, making friends. Considering that I started the year in the psych ward, this is a huge improvement for me.


Thats excellent...


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

redstar312 said:


> Oh man, I had such a good day today. I'm actually getting out there, meeting new people, making friends. Considering that I started the year in the psych ward, this is a huge improvement for me.


Oh wow, that's great to hear man. Congrats to ya.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Oh man, I had such a good day today. I'm actually getting out there, meeting new people, making friends. Considering that I started the year in the psych ward, this is a huge improvement for me.


Sweet man, glad things are going good for you.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I was so nervous going into the meetup, but it turns out I had no reason to be as the people there were all super friendly and nice.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I was so nervous going into the meetup, but it turns out I had no reason to be as the people there were all super friendly and nice.


Yes tis mostly the way it goes down...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheers man 

:drunk


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

redstar312 said:


> I was so nervous going into the meetup, but it turns out I had no reason to be as the people there were all super friendly and nice.


Most things we are anxious about never end up happening. That's a quote I read somewhere. No point getting all worked up/scared over something. It probably doesn't matter much anyways. Ya know, in the "grand scheme" of things at least. Glad you realized things weren't so bad.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Cheers man
> 
> :drunk


yes...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

So I come home today, and my wife picked up a puppy at the Walmart parking lot.. I don't know what it is, she says it is a mixed breed part terrier part something else, and a perhaps another thing :lol

:sigh

These are the sorts of things that happen when my mother in law comes down. I sometimes wonder if she intends to go out of her way to annoy me :lol 

We already have a dog..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Now you have 2 dogs! 2 is better than 1!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, but we live in a small home. It is only like 1200 sqft, and that space is shared with two kids and another dog. 

I'm looking at it this way.. she got her dog.. I'm getting the garage :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


> yes...


This calls for more beer!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I think she is part hound..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing doesn't call for more beer.

That is such a pretty puppy. So cute. I love animals.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, she is cute.. it is hard to get upset over it, plus hey.. I get to convert the garage to a mancave. I just have to clean it out first.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Mancaves are awesome.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Aww that dog though....

So cute.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, I've been wanting to do it for a while now. It won't be elaborate, just a no frills room with a few computers, a sleeper sofa or a futon, later down the road perhaps a small kegerator.

tbh, it will probably just be a family room. Just a spot where I will have more say over than the rest of the house.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I prefer cats over dogs.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I prefer cats over dogs.


I've had some really cool cats in the past, it is a hard call. It is all about their demeanor, I like pets that like to cuddle. My current dog is always in my lap, which is cool with me.

When I was a little kid, I had this really awesome cat that would hang out with me all of the time, and when I was feeling down he would seem to show up and try to cheer me up.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I'm out of booze, and I'm not poassd out yet.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've got more than I know what to do with :lol I'm just really tired, and am already in my bed getting ready to put in a movie..

I'm thinking zombies for tonight.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm thinking about having a few drinks tonight.. my MIL is driving me bonkers.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Tempting, so tempting...


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Tempting, so tempting...


Stick to your Saturday only plan. You can do it.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

They oughta put warning labels on booze that say it's addictive.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I probably won't, last night was only a four beer night for me though.. I couldn't get started until later on.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> They oughta put warning labels on booze that say it's addictive.


Rumor has it that smoking causes cancer and fast food can make you fat. Who knew?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I do wish I could go sailing right now though, just get on my boat and sail off for a few days. Unfortunately, my boat needs an outboard, I need a bit more experience, some navigation tools, a couple of deep cycle batteries so I can take my laptop with me, etc, etc, etc.

Beer is starting to sound good.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Working on a growler of 90 min ipa


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm thinking sam adams, I might go for their cherry wheat if I can find it. If not, I might go with something a bit more potent than the usual. 

Off to the store for ice and beer.. ahhrg!


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I'm thinking sam adams, I might go for their cherry wheat if I can find it. If not, I might go with something a bit more potent than the usual.
> 
> Off to the store for ice and beer.. ahhrg!


oh damn octoberfest comes out soon!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bleh.. went out to the living room and she was there.. I can't buy it now, guess I'll have to make do with mountain dew and nicotine tonight.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

The wife's mother still there?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, she will be here on my days off.. she leaves on Tuesday.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

If ever I could use a bit of beer, now would be a good time. I just know if I buy some I will hear it from her until she leaves.. nag nag nag nag..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, don't get yourself in trouble.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll try :lol


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> I'm thinking sam adams, I might go for their cherry wheat if I can find it. If not, I might go with something a bit more potent than the usual.
> 
> Off to the store for ice and beer.. ahhrg!


I found Sam Adam's Rebel IPA to be a good one. They had it at my local grocery and I figured why not try it. Been getting it from time to time ever since. And I'm not a big Adams fan either.



cocooned said:


> Working on a growler of 90 min ipa


Dogfish Head? One of my favs, but then again, who doesn't like it.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Dogfish Head? One of my favs, but then again, who doesn't like it.


yeah dude, that stuff is hop heaven


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I must have done something right, my wife is buying me beer :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I think it may have something to do with being attacked by wasps while mowing the yard earlier, which I will add.. they died in the end.. the little buggers got me four times (once or twice on the ear) and all I did was put some gas down near my front door.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> I must have done something right, my wife is buying me beer :lol


A well-deserved reward for putting up with your mother-in-law.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, she is in the room behind me right now watching a movie. She nagged me earlier when I ate some fruit :lol She more or less called me fat, then when my wife interjected she went off on some other weird tangent.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

woo sunday night drinking!

edit: alone... :rain


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

chug chug chug!!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

So I'm the only one not drinking?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> So I'm the only one not drinking?


It's okay man, I'll drink this one for you  Plus there is this Saturday coming up.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> So I'm the only one not drinking?


shouldn't that be a good thing? btw when are we going to get a chat going again?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Whoa, she bought me more than I asked for :lol All I wanted was a 24 oz and she got me 4 16oz.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Liquor stores close in forty minutes...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

You have to work tomorrow though, right?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Just me and my bottle keeping me company tonight. Trying to make this night slooow and looong as possible to make monday a little farther away. Happy Sunday drinking my fellow boozers.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope, tomorrow is BC Day, stat holiday.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

For me holidays, Saturdays, some Tuesdays and MIL days are all game. I doubt I'll be up long enough to finish all of these beers though, I'll probably start falling asleep in another hour or two.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Nope, tomorrow is BC Day, stat holiday.


What are you doing then?! You best be off to that store before it closes.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Alright I failed in my goal to not drink tonight. But starting tomorrow, I'll regroup and make it through to Saturday without another. Cheers. Time to settle in and watch some Twilight.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, we will go into this drunken stupor together 

:drunk


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Amazing how even just a little bit of beer relieves boredom.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

zone, do you ever drink liquor? Or just a beer guy?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, the first Matrix was such a good movie. How did they manage to blow the sequels so badly?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> zone, do you ever drink liquor? Or just a beer guy?


Just beer, I gave up the harder stuff a few years ago. It is just too easy to over do it for me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Man, the first Matrix was such a good movie. How did they manage to blow the sequels so badly?


Man, I love that movie. I like the animatrix too.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't think I ever watched the matrix. I know...shame on me.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Whatever you do, for the love of God don't watch the sequels.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, thanks for the heads up. I was planning to watch them, but I think I'll just stick to the original.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Going back to college in a couple of weeks, I'm afraid I'll be going back to my old, alcoholic ways. I truly am afraid.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't be afraid. I hardly drank at all when in college. Then again, I'm socially retarded, so who knows.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm not sure how it will hold to the test of time, all of the special graphics and the message has been used a lot since it came out. Back when it was released, it was just an incredible movie as it was original. 

It is definitely worth watching, if only so you get the reference point from so many other movies, people, etc.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Man, I love beer.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

The best beer I ever had was Beerlao. Too bad they don't import it into Canada.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Don't be afraid. I hardly drank at all when in college. Then again, I'm socially retarded, so who knows.


That's the main reason why I drank so much last semester and why I will again. Out of boredom from no interaction with anyone.



zonebox said:


> I'm not sure how it will hold to the test of time, all of the special graphics and the message has been used a lot since it came out. Back when it was released, it was just an incredible movie as it was original.
> 
> It is definitely worth watching, if only so you get the reference point from so many other movies, people, etc.


I'll watch the original first and see how it pans out from there.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I had a few shots and now I'm on to some beer myself. Had some yuengling and now natty ice.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I remember when I was young and I heard this song. Never knew what it was about back then.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I had a few shots and now I'm on to some beer myself. Had some yuengling and now natty ice.


Yuengling, that is something I have had  Very delicious stuff


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You guys should try Tsingtao beer. It's a Chinese beer, but it's pretty good,


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've had ichiban, was pretty good.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll try it red. Doesn't look inviting though with the 4.8% abv.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I really want to try Tsingtao, it will happen one of these days.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

How's the taste?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I'll try it red. Doesn't look inviting though with the 4.8% abv.


Too much? Too little?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> How's the taste?


I don't remember. All I remember is drinking Tsingtao while watching the 2006 world cup in a sports bar in Beijing with a Frenchman at my side. Good times, good times.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Too much? Too little?


Sort of too little. The average adjunct beer has at least 5% but I'll still try it regardless, if I can find it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I see this blinking cursor, and I got to wonder. How many people were involved with figuring out just how a cursor should blink. Too fast, and it would seem to rush people, to slow and it would confuse them.

Damn you blinking cursor! beckoning me to write!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I don't remember. All I remember is drinking Tsingtao while watching the 2006 world cup in a sports bar in Beijing with a Frenchman at my side. Good times, good times.


Wait, why were you in Beijing again? I thought you said something about it before but I forgot. Vacation?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Wait, why were you in Beijing again? I thought you said something about it before but I forgot. Vacation?


When I was 18/19 I went backpacking in Asia. Visited Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam, Laos, and China.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> When I was 18/19 I went backpacking in Asia. Visited Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam, Laos, and China.


That's awesome. I've never been to that area before, maybe someday.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Get your BA, teach English as a second language. You will cover quite a bit of area, making a bit of money to boot.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> When I was 18/19 I went backpacking in Asia. Visited Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam, Laos, and China.


That sounds like one hell of an adventure, I am envious man.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Get your BA, teach English as a second language. You will cover quite a bit of area, making a bit of money to boot.


I'm already at it with a BA in Business. There is International Business though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

You are all set then  It doesn't matter what your specialization is, or at least it did not a few years ago.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a BA in Sociology. So a useless degree.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Accounting to be specific. But accounting from what I know can be used in most everything. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

****, I've run out of stuff to mix rum with.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

That is when shots come in handy red.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm too much of a ***** to do shots. Though I do have shot glasses handy...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I just finished what my wife bought me. Feeling it pretty good right now :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll try one shot. See how it goes down.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Chase it with some juice..anything, if you need to.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't have anything to chase it with!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

That sucks man. I used to drink the stuff straight, but I would not suggest that as it often leads to regrets lol.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

If you really need to..water is better than nothing. I've done it before.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

There really is no plateau to reach when it comes to drinking, that is what I have discovered. It is why I mostly stick to beer now. It is just ride, a simple adventure if you will, with no real destination.

Don't force yourself man. don't force yourself thinking you will reach some elevated ground, you don't feel like drinking then don't. It is really simple, when it comes down to it. 

If you are feeling good right now, then put a cap on the rum and save it for later


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Good night guys, it's getting kind of late over here.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Goodnight Bert.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm also gonna hit the sack, I have hit that sweet spot. Goodnight guys, as always it was a pleasure drinking with you


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Vodka is good.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

rum n coke before work sounds nice


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

The MIL is here till Thursday, I thought she was going to leave today.. This is torture.. 

I don't think I ever looked forward to going to work, but tomorrow is looking pretty good. I would rather be lifting china cabinets out of tiny apartments, than spend time here. Saturday gentlemen, I will drink :lol


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


> The MIL is here till Thursday, I thought she was going to leave today.. This is torture..
> 
> I don't think I ever looked forward to going to work, but tomorrow is looking pretty good. I would rather be lifting china cabinets out of tiny apartments, than spend time here. Saturday gentlemen, I will drink :lol


come work with me dude, we do absolutley nothing all day except drexel races. workin on a 12 pack of pilsner atm


----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone want to help me kill this bottle?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Speaking of work, I can't wait to start my new job.


----------



## pos (Aug 6, 2014)

Drinking doesnt work on me anymore. it sucks


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Ice cold 40 tonight


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah man, that sounds good.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You guys started without me!


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> You guys started without me!


get the funnel and try to catch up!


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't. 
If I did, it would back up and come out. Lol. I'm a puker.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

thirsty thursday, can't let it go to waste.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

For me, copius amounts of captain Morgan's and 7-up were highly effective tonight.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Might go at it with some rum myself. Not spiced though


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone who laughs is a Communist!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Went to the bar last night for the second time. Not a horrible time. Might have to happen again.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

26 hours till my beer.. 

Hey, the mil is gone.. yay!


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Mountain Dew + vanilla vodka tonight yay, I am about all out of my fruity whisky. It's been a nice summer for wandering around the downtown bars here but it's too expensive. And lonely in a loud way. Some day.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

A few beers, a large number of Gins and I'm now onto Bourbon. A long day of drinking and a serious hang over tomorrow. C'est la vie - well that be mine at least.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Dam, looks like I managed to kill the thread. Apologies everyone  I've always been good at unintentionally clearing rooms :yes


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

_Mumbles to self _- cares not :lol


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Might have to down a few beers today.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Might have to down a few pina coladas with this song playing in the background






alright maybe not pina coladas 'cause I don't got the mixers for it, but I got the rum


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Got the most important part, at least.


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

It's friday! What is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Pina coladas minus the coconut milk, pineapple juice and ice


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Got next week off, Im getting so retarded tonight


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

cocooned said:


> Got next week off, Im getting so retarded tonight


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Wasting all that good liquor. For shame.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Wasting all that good liquor. For shame.


I know but I felt cocooned still needed a champagne shower regardless


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I noticed there are never any girl drinkers on this thread. I guess drinking is more prevalent among SA males.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

They all just passed out earlier after their third vodka cooler.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, very true


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday
Gettin' down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend

Partyin', partyin' (Yeah)
Partyin', partyin' (Yeah)
Fun, fun, fun, fun
Lookin' forward to the weekend


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Women and asians I feel bad for. Though not much to complain about for having a naturally lower tolerance I suppose; less booze and more bang for less money


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

But then you cant get into a drinking contest and win with a fat mongolian sherpa.


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

Friday Night:


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you all quit on me?

It kills me the lack of activity on this forum compared to all the people viewing. Then I think about what kind of forum this is.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm still up.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Slowly drifted off to netflix


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm watching the Matrix, the original one. The sequels sucked ***.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Gotta be one of my top five all time. Probably seen it at least 25 times, which is quite a lot for me. Like Star Wars, I know all the words and when every line is coming.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wonder how bad the JJ Abrams Star Wars sequels will be...


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I wonder how bad the JJ Abrams Star Wars sequels will be...


I'm just pretending they don't exist. Like I do with the prequel trilogy.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG I've run out of booze.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> OMG I've run out of booze.


And the fascist liquor stores around here close at 11. It's always a tragedy.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Two more hours.... 

I have a 12 of sam adams tonight, I've been drinking mostly light beer for the past several weeks. I'm probably gonna get wasted..


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

beer is godsend i tell ya! did a 12 hours shift, got off and was looking for some Advil or tylenol. didnt find any so i drank on can of fosters beer and feel like i can do another 12 hour shift!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Man I love beer. I'm looking forward to some pain relief myself, my feet are aching a little bit.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ready when you are, boys.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Ready when you are, boys.












I'm ready


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

First guzzle of the day..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Is that your Amiga?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, I picked up the TV from work. They were throwing it out, because it had a few problems. I think it is mostly with the composite port, and there are a couple of light vertical lines on it.. the power connector was a bit loose so I fixed that.

I'm fine with it though :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It is a sexy beast I tells ya


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey man I'm jealous, I wish I could do something like that.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It is easy man, it was just a connector that had somehow pried loose from the board. I have a solder gun, and soldered it up. I am far from good at it :lol

You could do it, no doubt. I just happen to work at a place where these opportunities pop up often. You would be amazed at the things thrift stores throw out when they do not work, we have a guy that picks up all of the electronics that do not pass our testing. He must make a killing, because he gets a huge gaylord filled with them at $15 bucks a pop. We toss out so many TVs it is nuts, I wish I could convince them to let me fix them but they would rather have me lifting furniture into and out of people's houses :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I worked at a thrift store once. The coolest thing I ever found was a leather jacket with the flags of different countries embroidered onto it. It was exactly like this one:










Of course, I bought it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweet 

Most of my home furnishings are from my job. I get 35% off, it definitely is pretty sweet working there. We get tons of donations, so there is always something. We only seem to get women's clothes though :lol

Actually, last week I tore my pants in the crotch and couldn't find a single pair of jeans lol. I had to settle for a woman's size 20 lmao.. no kidding man, I think us guys wear our jeans till they are falling apart.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I find it hard to part with clothing and indeed tend to wear stuff till it's falling apart. Might just have something to with the fact that I hating going cloths shopping. Music, film and tech / hardware shopping on the other hand, is a completely different issue. 

I was an Atari STe person - it was my first computer as a kid, knew plenty of people with an Amega at the time too. 16 bit FTW lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Speaking of 16-bit, I've got an old SNES still hooked up to my TV. Rarely play it, though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> I find it hard to part with clothing and indeed tend to wear stuff till it's falling apart. Might just have something to with the fact that I hating going cloths shopping. Music, film and tech / hardware shopping on the other hand, is a completely different issue.
> 
> I was an Atari STe person - it was my first computer as a kid, knew plenty of people with an Amega at the time too. 16 bit FTW lol


Ah heck yeah  Atari ST still thrives man, I'm always seeing the computer pop up while looking for amiga stuff :lol

My jeans are mostly all tattered and too big.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Speaking of 16-bit, I've got an old SNES still hooked up to my TV. Rarely play it, though.


I have an 8 bit connected in my living room, every now and then I will play it. I have a ton of games for it, but it gets to be a pita because the front loader often messes up on it. I could try to fix it, but have not gotten to it yet :lol

I miss my 16 bit nintendo. That system absolutely rocks, all I have now is emulation for it. I was playing secret of mana a few weeks ago, but I screwed up the partitions on my hdd and eventually completely wiped it. It was a really stupid move on my part, bleh..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

My favourite SNES game is Super Castlevania IV. What a great platform/action game.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I loved castlevania, such an excellent game. Unfortunately, we only rented it out so we never got to finish it. I know there are a few of them out, with my memory they sort of all fade into one another. I do remember enjoying it a lot though.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I really feel I missed out. I didn't have a SNES or any other Nintendo machine for that matter and didn't really know anyone with one when I was a kid. My first console was a Sega Megadrive (or Genesis as I think it was called in North America) The fondness that people have for Nintendo machines really makes me think I missed out. 

Oddly enough I do have a Game Cube tucked away in a cupboard but I only ended up with that because I lent my old friend my PS2 and so he lent me his Gamecube. Selfish basdid only went and died on me, very suddenly at the age of 32 , I didn't have the heart to go to his grieving parents and ask for my PS2 back. So said Gamecube remains in my cupboard to this day, gathering dust.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

aw man, that sucks about your friend. I would probably behave in the same way, left the PS2 to the family. Nintendo was just the standard back in the day, at least in the US. Before that was the atari  I remember playing that way back in the day.

The one game that I absolutely loved from Atari was adventure  That game was so cool.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genesis was a good machine too.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Road rash man, fun game. There was another which i cant remember in my current buzzed stage :lol about a guy that fought death and won, gained immortality and simply wanted to die, but in order to get to this point he had to run through a bunch of dimensions and beat them. Chaka something or another.

Regardless, that was the best intro I had seen in a console up to that point. It was awesome.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Gaming flash back - sooo many hours playing this :b


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I should slow down or I'm going to pass out soon. :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Gaming flash back - sooo many hours playing this :b


That is pretty sweet man, ST graphics were awesome back in the day.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Nothing wrong with occasional, glasses of water or other none alcoholic drinks in between boozy drinks. In fact it's pretty sensible. They won't sober you up but they will reduce the hang over the next day


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

definitely man, I actually mix in a few Miller 64s when I drink to keep pace.. it is practically drinking water. It is very sensible to drink water in between drinks, to pace yourself. 

The one thing that really bothers me when drinking, is getting intoxicated too quickly. I would much rather carry on a nice mellow buzz


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where's Bert?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I am joining this party. Haven't had a drink in a year.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, where is he?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> I am joining this party. Haven't had a drink in a year.


Welcome to the party man.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

The more, the merrier.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll drink to that
:drunk


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome to the thread / party Crisigv :clap I greatly admire people that don't use intoxicants very much. I have used them as a crutch / way of dealing with my depression and SA since I was 14 (or not dealing really lol) I'm trying to learn how to live life without using them as an escape. Thus far I'm failing :blank I'll keep trying though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

RedStar, do you have any good radio stations where you live? I got 97x

http://www.97xonline.com/


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, the only station I listen to is the traffic station.

http://www.am730.ca/


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Haha, the only station I listen to is the traffic station.
> 
> http://www.am730.ca/


That is so cool. I always love to listen to the radio in different areas I have gone to. It was so weird when I drove from Florida to Maine a few years ago, and just listening to the radio stations. Even better is the local news, and local commercials :lol. There are entire little eco systems it seems.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/6music

I reckon you international peeps should be able to access this. Great music station, very varied, right across the board.

Iggy Pop has being doing a show for the last while on a Sunday afternoon, it's been really good. :yes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Welcome to the party man.





Folded Edge said:


> Welcome to the thread / party Crisigv :clap I greatly admire people that don't use intoxicants very much. I have used them as a crutch / way of dealing with my depression and SA since I was 14 (or not dealing really lol) I'm trying to learn how to live life without using them as an escape. Thus far I'm failing :blank I'll keep trying though.


Thanks guys! I'm actually at the cottage for the weekend and it's nice to have a drink around the bonfire. I do agree that drinking isn't good as a crutch, but at least you have one.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> Thanks guys! I'm actually at the cottage for the weekend and it's nice to have a drink around the bonfire. I do agree that drinking isn't good as a crutch, but at least you have one.


I hope you are having one heck of a good time man. There is something about bonfires that just gets to me, I love them. I rather enjoy watching the fire, thinking about life, and recounting a few tales of the past. I suppose it is ingrained in us, our specie spent a rather large part of it's existence staring into fires, and telling tales to one another


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

zonebox said:


> I hope you are having one heck of a good time man. There is something about bonfires that just gets to me, I love them. I rather enjoy watching the fire, thinking about life, and recounting a few tales of the past. I suppose it is ingrained in us, our specie spent a rather large part of it's existence staring into fires, and telling tales to one another


Oh yeah, I love just zoning out when I'm staring at the fire.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

OK it's nearly 4am here and I've been drinking since around 7pm lol, time I hit the hay.


Take it easy all, enjoy the rest of your evening


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I think I have hit my limit. As usual, there is more beer than I can sustain :lol 

It is funny how much of a lightweight I have become, I've only had 8 beers and I'm done. It has been great hanging with you all, I enjoyed the talk and the radio stations. Well, at the very least we got some left over pizza.. gonna nuke that sheet!

g'night my peeps, I hope you have a good night.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> Oh yeah, I love just zoning out when I'm staring at the fire.


It is the best part


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Well, I think I have hit my limit. As usual, there is more beer than I can sustain :lol
> 
> It is funny how much of a lightweight I have become, I've only had 8 beers and I'm done. It has been great hanging with you all, I enjoyed the talk and the radio stations. Well, at the very least we got some left over pizza.. gonna nuke that sheet!
> 
> g'night my peeps, I hope you have a good night.


Nooo don't leave us.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Nooo don't leave us.


I'm still here, just not drinking. I got a few microwave burritos though, that is the next best thing.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Lazy puppy, next to my diet soda.. lol


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Goodnight zone.

Sorry for the late arrival. Picked up a bottle of Bacardi 151, I've never tried it before. I'm about ready to pour the first shot. Cheers!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Your dog is so cute.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

^ I have no clue. I'm have basically 0 experience with wine. Sorry dude.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I won't take an anti-psychotic because I am not psychotic.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

You got prescribed an anti-psychotic?

Wow is 151 so smooth and easy to put back. Especially considering it's strength I'm impressed. I think I found my new lover :love


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lord jesus, is this stuff strong


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm drunk. Everybody's gone?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

i'M STILL HEREQ


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks around room.... waves :b Anyone else around?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like I'm on my lonesome as usual :b


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Looks like I'm on my lonesome as usual :b


nah man im drinkin a few beers not gonna get plastered though


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Yum.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Wine is SUCH a good alcoholic beverage. How can others disagree? I LOVE that the drunkenness just HITS you out of nowhere. It's great. It tastes heavenly too...


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

So smashed right now man.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Marakunda said:


> Yum.


Omg, I haven't had a Kinder Bueno in years. Not since working in Belgium in 1996.

One of the best candies, I've had.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I still have a few sam adams in the fridge, think I will buy some cheap beer.. and chocolate for later :lol

I've never had Bueno before, it looks good though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Glug glug glug


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I'll dedicate some drinks to the passing of Robin Williams tonight. I'm a bit down about this. May he RIP


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I think I'll dedicate some drinks to the passing of Robin Williams tonight. I'm a bit down about this. May he RIP


Yeah, it is an absolute shame. I was thinking about him yesterday. I don't often concern myself with actors, but there are a few out there that I liked a lot, and he was among them. He reminds me of my father in some ways, just the genuine heart that I often saw. I will miss seeing him on the stage.

Here is to Robin, one hell of an awesome guy

:drunk


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

:drunk
I wonder what these little drunk emoticons are singing, one falls and the other apparently shows concern.. perhaps he is say y'ok?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> :drunk
> I wonder what these little drunk emoticons are singing, one falls and the other apparently shows concern.. perhaps he is say y'ok?


Lol, I never gave it much thought until now.


----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

Just bought a bottle. 

I think I have a problem.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, if you insist.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Two more days man, and beer will flow through these empty halls..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well I played hookey from work tonight so I basically have to drink otherwise I've got no excuse.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

:lol enjoy man, drink one for me.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Heres a good shanty for ya.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

hmmmm... i haven't had any alcohol in like 3 weeks, which is probably a personal record since college... should I stop the streak tonight fellas???


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ NOOOO! Don't end it, in fact stick with it! 
I can't go much past 2 or 3 days at the moment (and even then it's mostly binge drinking) though most folk would be binge drinking if they were in my shoes too. :|


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Cheers to fellow drinkers and thread readers :b


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Folded Edge said:


> ^ NOOOO! Don't end it, in fact stick with it!
> I can't go much past 2 or 3 days at the moment (and even then it's mostly binge drinking) though most folk would be binge drinking if they were in my shoes too. :|


Thanks for the encouragement!! But it's too late, I just had a rum and coke before I read this lol. It'll be fine though. Just need to loosen up for a bit tonight then I'll be back on the grind!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!! But it's too late, I just had a rum and coke before I read this lol. It'll be fine though. Just need to loosen up for a bit tonight then I'll be back on the grind!


Stick with your planned limited drinking MrQuiet. That is the key as far as I'm concerned. If you can set a limit and stick with it, you ain't got a problem regardless of the day of the week IMO


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hmmm so far 2 beers, a bottle of wine and a fair number of (in this case) vodkas and mixers :blank Nothing new there then


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

stomach was bothering me so i took a break... probably gonna mix a strong rum & coke here soon


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Friday and no one else is around! What gwan? :lol


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^just what i was thinking, looks like it's just us!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

MrQuiet76 said:


> ^^just what i was thinking, looks like it's just us!


Cheers dude :yes *Clink*


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

finally!!! after a week of BS and work and school and stress.... this beer taste like heaven!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

In about another half hour, I'm gonna open my first. Nearly a week of BS, no school, not really stress, heck even the BS was not that bad.. just glad to have tomorrow off.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Let the rum begin!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> Let the rum begin!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

zonebox said:


>


Exactly! I'm feeling a bit wreckless tonight; however. Let's just say I'm not coming from a happy place. Cheers to happiness, though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

To happiness!
:drunk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

6:30pm and heading for second massive drink. Things could get ugly.

[email protected]


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I can't believe it is already Saturday again.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm just glad I get to use Saturday as an excuse for drinking like this.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've got a weird week, I have tomorrow off, work monday, get tuesday off, work wednesday, get thursday off, work friday and saturday.

I get lots of days this week to drink


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Good evening fellow drinkers :b I hope all is well with you all :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Good evening fellow drinkers :b I hope all is well with you all :yes


Hey Folded Edge, everything is good here. How are you doing?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Hey Folded Edge, everything is good here. How are you doing?


Glad to hear things are good with you Zonebox! I'm going to guess that your MIL has returned home by now :b

I'm doing good ty, drunk on my 2nd last weekend of freedom before I return to full time education (scarily in my late 30's :um) The calm before the storm if you will, in terms of having to study my *** off and also in having to remain sober for long periods - something I haven't done since my early teens lol I've got to give it ago at some point in this life :afr It'll be an interesting year, that's for sure


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Glad to hear things are good with you Zonebox! I'm going to guess that your MIL has returned home by now :b
> 
> I'm doing good ty, drunk on my 2nd last weekend of freedom before I return to full time education (scarily in my late 30's :um) The calm before the storm if you will, in terms of having to study my *** off and also in having to remain sober for long periods - something I haven't done since my early teens lol I've got to give it ago at some point in this life :afr It'll be an interesting year, that's for sure


Yep, she is gone until December. I told my wife that I will find a cheap hotel to stay in next time she is here :lol

I do not envy you man, I was in college just about a year ago. Every time I felt that I had to stand up in front of class I would quickly drop that class. You know something that really gets on my nerves, is that they demand you to do presentations, to stand up in front of groups in order to earn your degree.

I think it is absolute BS. Not every job out there that demands a college degree, requires public speaking. grrr

Sorry for ranting, just saying.. I can relate to going to college at a later age and all, especially with SA.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry if I came off a bit negative there. 

:lol

To be honest Folded, there were tons of people older than me there, and plenty of people my age. I would say in an average class a good third of us were in our thirties and above. There was no ageism that I could detect, in fact most of the teens and twenties were just outright friendly 

Going to college in your late thirties is not at all rare, in fact it seems to be very common.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Woohoo hassle free till December, that's a fair bit off from now at least. She probably likes you more than you realise or she makes clear. Certainly comparatively, I'd hazard a guess that no one will ever be truly good enough for any of your of little ones either - and that's fair enough :yes 

I've never gotten the emphasis on public speaking in education classes!?! Unless your line of work will directly require you to speak to large groups / crowds... then WTF?? This was a large part of why I dropped out of my college course in my early 20's.

I've only ever worked in crappy retail jobs before now. This is my last chance to turn things around, otherwise, they way the Western World is going, I will be stuck i that world, being paid at best minimum wage and I will never be able to retire. I will just end up working till I drop. :afr


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

OMG...I'm in the pit y'all.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Sorry if I came off a bit negative there.
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...


Nah not at all dude. Thankfully this course is for 'mature' students. Well folk largely older than 25. Unfortunately at the age of 37 I seem to be the oldest in the class lol But at least everyone seems to be there for the right reasons. Not having to deal with kids right out of school is at least a bonus.

On your last point, I totally agree. With folk living longer and after the financial crash in 2008, more and more older folk are looking to change the direction of their life's. Education and retraining are some of the few ways of doing that.


----------



## AWIP (Sep 29, 2013)

Wish I had of saw this earlier.

I was drinking Absolute and lemonade when I got off work and then chasing 2 sleeping pills down with water, but that is a little scary to me. I moved my daily shot up to 3:30 pm. Its safer that way.
I'll come back tomorrow.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> OMG...I'm in the pit y'all.


Keep looking up KyleInSTL. Up there is only sky! :yes


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry I'm late, boyos, I had dinner plans. But I'm here now! Cheers.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Keep looking up KyleInSTL. Up there is only sky! :yes


Thanks. ..trying hard to fight against the depressive nature of etoh.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Sorry I'm late, boyos, I had dinner plans. But I'm here now! Cheers.


Hola Redstar! Welcome. Have you started your new job yet?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

AWIP said:


> Wish I had of saw this earlier.
> 
> I was drinking Absolute and lemonade when I got off work and then chasing 2 sleeping pills down with water, but that is a little scary to me. I moved my daily shot up to 3:30 pm. Its safer that way.
> I'll come back tomorrow.


Hello AWIP! Sorry missed your post first time around. I hope your doing ok :yes



KyleInSTL said:


> Thanks. ..trying hard to fight against the depressive nature of etoh.


Keep fighting dude. Tomorrow is anther day. At least that's what I keep trying to tell myself at least


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Sorry I'm late, boyos, I had dinner plans. But I'm here now! Cheers.


dude! good to see you man


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Hola Redstar! Welcome. Have you started your new job yet?


Nope, start on Monday. Hella anxious, though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

The pit does not sound good. I've never heard the expression before, what does it mean?


----------



## BLAHHH12 (Aug 16, 2014)

I would drink,if I could hold it down LOL


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

zonebox said:


> The pit does not sound good. I've never heard the expression before, what does it mean?


I'm at the bottom waving.

See me?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> I'm at the bottom waving.
> 
> See me?


/me Reaches down into the pit






minus the blood and all.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Y'all rock really. I'm old though and a questionable save. Spare yourselves!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey, I'm trying to cut back. Counting tonight, I had a drink only three of seven days this week. That's progress.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bah, you are only 7 years older than me. Actually 6 years this November :lol

You are not that old, you old fart you!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Heart must be taken in any progress Red. Personally I've had 2 nights off from drinking this week so far. Both because I had to go into college the next day. I should be ok so long as I stick to the no drinking the night before the days I need to do something rule :b


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Dammit.. I'm an enabler.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't want to quit drinking altogether, I just want to get back down to once a week, on Saturdays, the way I was before.  I still enjoy drinking with you guys.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Once a week is good man, it really is. I stuck with it for a few years, but twice a week is my sweet spot. Not in excess, as you probably have witnessed. I'm pretty much a lightweight now.

I used to be a drinker like you guys, but then I took an arrow to the knee..

hahah


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I should note that I've changed my choice of rum again. This night, I'm drinking Bacardi instead of Sailor Jerry.  It's cheaper and less potent.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Enabler, Nintendo fans, they're just the worst lol :b 

Bacardi is pretty much the same price as lower end Vodkas and Whiskeys here. I'm guessing the Sailor Jerry rum is fairly strong and expensive in comparison. I got myself a bottle of Jim Beam last week at the same price as what I'd have to pay for a decent bottle of Gin or Vodka but that was no where near the price I'd pay for a decent Whiskey blend, never mind a Single Malt


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep, Bacardi's cheaper, about $23 for 750ml as opposed to around $30 for 750ml of Sailor Jerry.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of y'all but being drunk sure gives me the munchies.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I don't know about the rest of y'all but being drunk sure gives me the munchies.


I just ate two cookies if that is an indication.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh yes sadly. Savory snacks and cheese / cold meat sandwiches are my down fall. Nearly as many calories as the bloody booze :mum


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't tell me y'all have already gone to bed.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Don't tell me y'all have already gone to bed.


Still up...phone charging.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Still here too! Though it's now a little after 4am here so I needs to head to bed soon.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's not even 8:30pm here.  Still got a long way to go.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> It's not even 8:30pm here.  Still got a long way to go.


I'll hang on as long as I can. Drink empty, but not sure if I should make another.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where did zonebox go?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Don't tell me y'all have already gone to bed.


I"m still here man, I'm just trolling racists on yahoo news.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's always good to troll racists.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> It's always good to troll racists.


Hells yeah :lol


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I envy you younger people. No matter how ****ed up you are, nothing is as bad as being considered old.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> I envy you younger people. No matter how ****ed up you are, nothing is as bad as being considered old.


I'm old too man, I just refuse to accept it. I see my age, and I flip it off. I say **** you age, you *******.. you pile of **** :lol

You are not all used up and useless. Don't let your number define you completely.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm watching the movie Apollo 13. Isn't it amazing that they survived.?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I'm watching the movie Apollo 13. Isn't it amazing that they survived.?


It is, they were incredibly resourceful.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Your as young or old as you feel IMO.

Right nearly 5am here. Time to hit the hay.

Take it easy Redstar, KyleInSTL and zonebox, enjoy the rest of your evening!

In case I'm not around due to feeling too rough tomorrow, best of luck for your first day on Monday Redstar, I hope it goes well dude :yes

Adios drinkers


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Got charged with a class a misdemeanor yesterday whic I have absolutely no intention of serving. Let the liquor floooooooooweth


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am still here. Liquor is the ultimate of the saviour. LOL.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I am still here. Liquor is the ultimate of the saviour. LOL.


I'm still here man, although i am out of alcohol.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Finding myself in this thread, yet again should be concerning :sus. Ahhhh well, it's the last Sunday night I'll be able to drink for quite some time.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I checked in as well. You're not alone.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Also the fact I'm drinking red wine should be another indicator for concern. I'm not a huge fan but due to the fact it was the only booze in the house, is why I have found myself drinking it. I needs to be sober for a while really.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Also the fact I'm drinking red wine should be another indicator for concern. I'm not a huge fan but due to the fact it was the only booze in the house, is why I have found myself drinking it. I needs to be sober for a while really.


Don't judge yourself too harshly. I guess if your convinced you have a problem, it's worth looking into. But, we tend to be dramatic about issues.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> Don't judge yourself too harshly. I guess if your convinced you have a problem, it's worth looking into. But, we tend to be dramatic about issues.


Thanks Kyle!
I do agree on the whole about us largely being over dramatic but in this particular instance, it's sadly not the case. I won't start recounting what I'm drinking on a weekly basis. 
Thankfully as of next week I won't have the time to keep drinking the way I have been. Too much time alone has been a large part of my problem.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Thanks Kyle!
> I do agree on the whole about us largely being over dramatic but in this particular instance, it's sadly not the case. I won't start recounting what I'm drinking on a weekly basis.
> Thankfully as of next week I won't have the time to keep drinking the way I have been. Too much time alone has been a large part of my problem.


I know those feels...hang in there, buddy. You are in a non judgment zone, but will get all the support you need if you want to take a step towards abstinence.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Got some fresh *** Octoberfest earlier, having a few right now


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got enough rum left over from last night for one rum and root beer, so I'll have one.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Had Turkey Honey Burbon. It's a sweet Burbon. Looks like you're drinking something really manly like scotch. But tastes like a girly drink.


----------



## MaryLea (Aug 17, 2014)

Tonight, only beer will do! Cheers!


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I've got enough rum left over from last night for one rum and root beer, so I'll have one.


aw man that sounds good


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

You just know I'm going to have serious heartburn later from drinking red wine. One double of vodka left and it's all done for me sadly. :|


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

When I said one, what I really meant was eight.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Aw yeah, Sailor Jerry. That's the good stuff.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Steel Reserve beer. Doesn't taste great but its not bad like most domestic economy beer. And the high gravity gets you drunk faster.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

151 and beers this evening


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

YOYOYOYO. I was hoping somebody would bump this topic for me.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not drinking tonight, but today was my first day at the new job, at a liquor warehouse. Imagine a building the size of two city blocks filled from stem to stern with every kind of booze you can imagine. It was like being a kid in the world's largest toy store.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I'm not drinking tonight, but today was my first day at the new job, at a liquor warehouse. Imagine a building the size of two city blocks filled from stem to stern with every kind of booze you can imagine. It was like being a kid in the world's largest toy store.


 Hello, new best friend.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

:lol
Dang man, do you get a discount?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nah, they're a third-party distributor. It's a good thing to, since the last thing my health needs right now is a discount on liquor. :lol


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Couldnt find any oe, screw it this is even classier


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I was gonna drink tonight, but feeling a bit under the weather. Gonna recoup a bit, hopefully Wednesday I will feel a bit better.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

gonna go full retard tonight, screw it


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

cocooned said:


> gonna go full retard tonight, screw it


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You're not living life if you don't go full retard every now and then.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

What if we are living our lives in full retard and drink to un-retard ourselves?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Whatever reason you can find is a good one.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Have to be up in about 5 hours, might as well get drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm surrounded by alcohol all day at work. I may as well have a few after work to wind down.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh hi two beers is a few too many


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

cocooned said:


> Have to be up in about 5 hours, might as well get drunk


 Attaboy! :drunkWake up (should you chose to sleep) and face your day like a champion! :yes


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Almost out of rum.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Got some beer, gonna get my groove on in another hour or so...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nooo wait for me to get off work in 4 hours.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay dude, I can do that. I got some other stuff that needs to be done anyway.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Beer ✓
Gaming laptop ✓
Pandora ✓
E-Cig ✓

First beer of the night =)


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

any beer recommendations? ive pretty much only had American beer. also coronas, Guinness, Heineken and fosters. tomorrow is my cousins b day and he said he wanted to get drunk all day so i wanted to pick up something after work. feel like trying something imported


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmm, I love almost all beers. My knowledge of foreign beers is pretty lousy.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Rum ✓
Root beer ✓
Chinese food ✓
Macaroni salad ✓

I'm all here.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Rum ✓
> Root beer ✓
> Chinese food ✓
> Macaroni salad ✓
> ...


Sweet, welcome back man


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

How are you liking your job so far?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's pretty good so far. I'm glad to be working full-time again. I feel like a productive member of society again. And I'm really pleased to be part of a union since I'm a big pro-union guy.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cool beans man, I'm just glad to have the day off tomorrow :lol

It was hot as hell here today, I could literally wring the sweat out of my shirt at the end of the day :lol 

But, it only makes the beer taste better at the end of the day. And how sweet it tastes right now.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere we go


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's hot here too. I was sweating all day at work. I don't know about you but I don't like summer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

woohoo!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> It's hot here too. I was sweating all day at work. I don't know about you but I don't like summer.


Yeah, it used to be my favorite season. Not it is just a real pita, in a couple more months it should start cooling off here where I can notice it.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wish I lived in another part of Canada where they get real winter. All we get here in Vancouver is endless rain.  I love cold weather.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

No drink for me tonight.(Sigh).


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I wish I lived in another part of Canada where they get real winter. All we get here in Vancouver is endless rain.  I love cold weather.


I could really use some nice crisp, dry, cold air right now. A nice covering of snow over everything, and a remote setting. I need some solitude for a while to recoup. Of course, there would need to be a high speed Internet service provider.

I bought a lottery ticket, perhaps I will win :lol

If so, I'm buying some land up north.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

hopeless93 said:


> No drink for me tonight.(Sigh).


Well, there will always be next time  I'm gonna be going back to one night a week, because my job has decided to put me on the truck five days a week now.. It makes no sense, it will be the same number of hours but spread over five days rather than four..

bleh.

This will be the last two beer night week for a long while, I imagine.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You're only having two beers tonight?  I'm on my third drink.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> You're only having two beers tonight?  I'm on my third drink.


Oh no, I plan on drinking quite a bit tonight :lol. I'm on my fourth now.

It is no longer going to be two nights a week for me though, because of my new schedule. I am getting Saturdays and Sundays off, rather than the Saturday Sunday and Mondays off.

Which is a shame, I rather enjoyed having three days away from my job. It was a good balance for me.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Myself, I hope to move to nights soon. There, they work 4 days a week, 10 hour days. Would be great to have three days a week off.


----------



## Espirito (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

If I could I would work 3 12 hour days, and get 4 days off  I've had jobs like that, and I absolutely loved the setup for hours.

Even spending a few hours at work, ruins the day for me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Espirito said:


>


cheers man!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You know now I'm a member of the Teamsters, that's the same union that Jimmy Hoffa once led.


----------



## Espirito (Feb 17, 2014)

zonebox said:


> cheers man!


cheers


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> You know now I'm a member of the Teamsters, that's the same union that Jimmy Hoffa once led.


I never knew that, lol. I've never was part of a union, they are rather rare in Florida. Actually, even talking about them can result in a long winded argument with people here, so I sort of just keep quiet about them, here in one of the highest unemployed states of America, as well as underpaid.

:lol

I know this is gonna draw people in.. I'm already regretting it, but hey you are worth it man.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG I've run out of booze.  Hopefully I will get drunker still from the booze that has yet to hit me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

lol

I'm still only at my 6th beer.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm finishing off a mickey of rum. Hopefully the rum I have drinken has not yet hit me, but will soon.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude, don't hold an obligation to stay up to entertain me. I'm good  If you are at the point you wanted to hit, then pour that drink down the drain. You got to keep yourself in check for your job and all, and I would not want any contribution to you losing that.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, don't worry, I don't have to be up for another 11 hours.  I'm all good.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I was out getting ****tered yesterday and I decided to get up to some childish mischief.










Sadly, my efforts were stymied by a lack of a k.

Witty, I know.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I'm still going strong  On my 6th beer, got 6 more in the fridge


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well on Saturday I will be sure to buy a fifth of rum instead of just a mickey.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Saturday night, I will be fully stocked up  I'll probably have 2 or 3 beers left from this 12 pack, purchase another 12 pack and be left with more than I know what to do with :lol

I was surprised last Saturday that I made it through everything.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Liquor stores are like candy stores for adults.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

:lol Do you carry a large variety of beer where you work?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Beer, wine, spirits, you name it, we've got it.










Every one of those boxes is filled with booze. And that's just a tiny portion of our overall inventory.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh man, I would be experimenting every week. looks like a pretty sweet place to work for.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep, it's hard to keep the cravings in check when you're surrounded by booze all day.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dang I'm feeling it lol


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Evening all *Waves* :wel

In one of the supermarkets where I used to work, I worked the liquor aisle a lot of the time. It was one of the better sections to work on, the customers were always happier or less stressed / up tight than in the other grocery sections lol :b


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Another fun Friday night.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Ahahah :lol Thread killer :b


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd join ya but I can't be drinking every day.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I'd join ya but I can't be drinking every day.


Please don't be drinking every day. It's a downward spiral, no good can come of it. :|


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I got my funk on last night :lol Only got to 9 beers before I started to fall asleep though.

I'd join you, but I have to work in the morning. Saturday will be the next round for me, as is for now - it is time to turn on the tube and get some sleep.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Rum n coke tonight, tired of beer


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

phew, after this week, i needed to bust out a rum n coke as soon as i got home from work!!!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^Evening MrQuiet76 - enjoy your first refreshment. I'm just dropping by the thread just now. I'll undoubtedly return later.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^^ that's great to hear!!!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Three in the afternoon... Might as well have a beer.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

'Ello again folks


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Dang my wishes are two fold. One that is was 3pm here and Second that I was but 22 years old :lol 

*Clink*

Today and this weekend are scary. My world seriously changes after Sunday. I'm returning to full time education as of Monday, this is stupidly via a seriously heavy 1 year course. 
I doubt I'll make it though if I'm being honest. 
The road then runs out after that :b


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^gotta live it up this weekend then!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

MrQuiet76 said:


> ^^gotta live it up this weekend then!


Hehe most probably (unfortunately) but if I was being realistic - sobriety and a few good nights sleep would be the way to go. :b

WB MrQuiet


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Folded Edge said:


> Hehe most probably (unfortunately) but if I was being realistic - sobriety and a few good nights sleep would be the way to go. :b
> 
> WB MrQuiet


haha probably true! maybe just one drink to take the edge off? nah whatever you think is best man


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

MrQuiet76 said:


> haha probably true! maybe just one drink to take the edge off? nah whatever you think is best man


What I thought was best, past many hours ago lol :yes

It's 2.27 am here and I've been drinking since around 8pm. That boat has sailed sadly. Ahh well one more drink me thinks. Cheers MrQuiet76. I'd also guess your a whole year older than me going your username. I might well be wrong though :idea 
I was born in '77


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Folded Edge said:


> What I thought was best, past many hours ago lol :yes
> 
> It's 2.27 am here and I've been drinking since around 8pm. That boat has sailed sadly. Ahh well one more drink me thinks. Cheers MrQuiet76. I'd also guess your a whole year older than me going your username. I might well be wrong though :idea
> I was born in '77


Hahaha actually the 76 is just a random number, I was born in '87!! Cheers to being born in a year ending in 7!!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Hahaha actually the 76 is just a random number, I was born in '87!! Cheers to being born in a year ending in 7!!


Ohh no :b 10 years younger than me. That's got me feeling really old. Ahhh I suppose I am old / er at least :yes 
I just wish I felt more mature and that I had been more successful in life terms / accomplishments :sus  
That does mean that you have plenty of time to improve things (that is, if you feel that they havent been going that well thus far) I may well be wrong though, maybe things have been going pretty great so far.

In which case. You got any advice young sir  ????


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Adios other drinkers.  For those across the Atlantic in later time zones - enjoy you lucky people :lol 

Until tomorrow - when I shall undoubtedly be feeling a little rough :um


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Folded Edge said:


> Ohh no :b 10 years younger than me. That's got me feeling really old. Ahhh I suppose I am old / er at least :yes
> I just wish I felt more mature and that I had been more successful in life terms / accomplishments :sus
> That does mean that you have plenty of time to improve things (that is, if you feel that they havent been going that well thus far) I may well be wrong though, maybe things have been going pretty great so far.
> 
> In which case. You got any advice young sir  ????


Hahaha don't feel too old! If the "this ain't no party..." lyric in your signature is any indication, we still like the same music!! 

Things have been ok for me. Actually I've had some good circumstances, but I haven't done a good job of handling them the way I live my life, if that makes any sense lol. Like I said, don't feel too old! You said you're going back to school Monday, right?? Just work hard at that, and you're already on your way to improving things! It might sound cliche but I believe it's never too late to take a step in the right direction!!


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

MrQuiet76 said:


> phew, after this week, i needed to bust out a rum n coke as soon as i got home from work!!!


My fav.

----------

Had a few drinks at my sister's wedding rehearsal dinner and I was super out-going and talkative with my cousins who I'm not normally talkative to.

Now I feel upset because I feel like that wasn't myself, lol. Almost don't want to drink at all tomorrow.

Guess there will be some drinks tomorrow at the lunch and the actual party.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yay Saturday


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm ready to go.  Gonna start in a couple of hours.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, same here. Looking forward to drinking a few and relaxing later on.. it has been a pretty strange week.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

What happened to you this week?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nothing to me, thankfully :lol 

There was a schedule change this past week, mostly due to college starting, and a few people needing to work different days. People are strange man, I swear.. my job is like a reality TV show. So, everyone is starting to work with different people, and so on.. and you can see the alliances start to form :lol People talking about others behind their backs, and so on.

It is just so weird.. I don't even know how to explain it. It is one hell of a lesson in life though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing like office politics to whet your appetite for a good beer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, and shortly too.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

im here i hope i dont forget to check back in later -___-


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey jealous is back. Yay!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Whoa Jealous, sweet.

Okay, 

awaken the Kraken!!

Cheers


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Bud light lime and some camping. Doesn't suck especially with cell signal at the campground.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> Bud light lime and some camping. Doesn't suck especially with cell signal at the campground.


Oh friqqen sweet dude.. I love camping.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, ever tried The Kraken brand rum? It's not half bad.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nah, not to my knowledge at anyrate :lol Most of my rum experience has been with the Captain.. he is a good guy.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Oh friqqen sweet dude.. I love camping.


Yeah...first time all season and I picked a hot one. But, picked a shady site and the beer is cold. Campfire coming later.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I haven't gone all summer. This October I am hoping, provided the nights get cool enough and I can get the days off.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I haven't gone all summer. This October I am hoping, provided the nights get cool enough and I can get the days off.


Great time of year...hopefully I'll get out several more times through October.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, October all the way till around April are good camping months here in terms of heat. I can't wait for the next time, it is a great time.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

MrQuiet76 said:


> lyric in your signature is any indication, we still like the same music!!


You just manged to go up in my estimations :clap


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Folded, how is college going?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Good evening to Zone, Red, Jelly (wow, where you been dude?) and Kyle! :drunk

Cheers all :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheers!! 

:drunk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Good evening to Zone, Red, Jelly (wow, where you been dude?) and Kyle! :drunk
> 
> Cheers all :yes


The sound of an aluminum can clinking...Cheers.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Hey Folded, how is college going?


Ohhh scary stuff, I start on Monday :afr first thing. Unfortunately on top of that I'm having surgery on the Friday, with a pre op exam on the Wednesday. Which involves me missing classes in my first week. Also it then requires a follow up hospital appointment the next week = more missed classes the 2nd week. 
Not the best start really. Still nervous as hell, never mind the surgery :sus :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I really need to grow the balls to go back to college, and at the very least get my associates. Plus, I actually sort of enjoyed it at times.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh man, what's your surgery for?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> I really need to grow the balls to go back to college, and at the very least get my associates. Plus, I actually sort of enjoyed it at times.


Pshaw, all I got out of college was a B.A. in basket weaving, $30,000 in debt, and a $15.76/hr job in a warehouse.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Just finishing my 5th beer, this is the point where I usually slow down.. but tonight, I feel the itch. I think I may finish this 12 pack, and the 3 others in the fridge :lol I want to get properly ****ed up, without a concern in the world.

I imagine, I will be snoozing after my 9th beer though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Slow down man, you don't want to pass out too early.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Oh man, what's your surgery for?


Brain surgery - they're hoping to find one :b :lol Hehe nah not really. I don't have a brain  
Really it's eye surgery. I'm trying not to stress about it too much. In some ways starting college has proven it's self to be a pretty good detraction in terms of stress. Who'd have thunk it really. :b


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Pshaw, all I got out of college was a B.A. in basket weaving, $30,000 in debt, and a $15.76/hr job in a warehouse.


I hear you man. I do love the environment though, there is so much hope in the air, it is awesome.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Brain surgery - they're hoping to find one :b :lol Hehe nah not really. I don't have a brain
> Really it's eye surgery. I'm trying not to stress about it too much. In some ways starting college has proven it's self to be a pretty good detraction in terms of stress. Who'd have thunk it really. :b


Dude, you rock.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Slow down man, you don't want to pass out too early.


Exactly. You need to be awake to enjoy the buzz :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I dunno, it is rare that I chase the dragon.. I'm gonna catch that freaken bastid this time :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Brain surgery - they're hoping to find one :b :lol Hehe nah not really. I don't have a brain
> Really it's eye surgery. I'm trying not to stress about it too much. In some ways starting college has proven it's self to be a pretty good detraction in terms of stress. Who'd have thunk it really. :b


I hope it goes okay. My mother went in for surgery to have a lump removed from her breast. Turned out to be nothing but made me scared as hell.


----------



## LostSoul22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Good luck drinking your problems away for the rest of your life. Pretty soon, you'll end up like this guy, if you aren't already.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys, out of all of the threads on this forum, I think this one is gonna be one of the longest lasting ones. There will be songs sung about it :lol

106 pages, dang..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Guys, out of all of the threads on this forum, I think this one is gonna be one of the longest lasting ones. There will be songs sung about it :lol
> 
> 106 pages, dang..


And all because of the efforts of a few dedicated drunkards.

I'm so proud.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I dunno, it is rare that I chase the dragon.. I'm gonna catch that freaken bastid this time :lol


What the.....?? Your smoking heroin???? I though this was the drinking thread  :lol The drugs just keep getting harder in here - I'm joking Mods :yes It's all meant in fun!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> What the.....?? Your smoking heroin???? I though this was the drinking thread  :lol The drugs just keep getting harder in here - I'm joking Mods :yes It's all meant in fun!


I can't help myself!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

What is going on with your eye folded?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm watching this... It's great.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I hope it goes okay. My mother went in for surgery to have a lump removed from her breast. Turned out to be nothing but made me scared as hell.


Me too, it's pretty standard stuff but things can go wrong. Hence the release form dealie. Hopefully it will be plain sailing.

I'm sorry to hear your Mum (and you) went through something that stressful dude. Good to hear it was benign though :yes.

I just lost a family member earlier this year to cancer (my Mum's cousin), she was only 57. She had it for a few years and had actually went into remission, we all hoped that was it sorted. Sadly it came back. She left a daughter of 26 and her husband. 
The funeral was hard going. 
I drank pretty heavily at the wake because my SA sucks, even with my Mum's family.

Sorry, not a conducive topic for a fun drinking thread. Happy posts only hence forth.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I'm lost.. but thankfully with the power of beer I will navigate us to safety.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't pass out too early, zonebox.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> What is going on with your eye folded?


I'm in the lucky receipt of an Autoimmune condition. Basically my body is trying to destroy my eyes lol It's caused various damage so far, cataracts, secondary glaucoma, microscopic scaring, which has left my irises stuck and more floaters than I can count (not that I could count that high to begin with) :b
Unfortunately my cataracts aren't like the usual one's that are due to the aging process you get as you age. 
Mine are super thick because of the condition and the long term use of steroids to stop the condition worsening lol

I'm going in for cataract surgery, which is very run of the mill theses days but because of my autoimmune dealie. 
It could go vastly wrong, very quickly. Worst case scenario I could loose the sight in that eye if it flares up after / because of the surgery. 
They leave attempting it till the most opportune time, when the inflammation is really low.

I actually went in last month for the surgery. 
I turned up at 8am pretty stressed, only to be told after the pre-exam after getting prepped for the surgery, that my eye was too inflamed to go ahead lol and I promptly was sent back home. Not a fun morning


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

redstar312 said:


> Hey jealous is back. Yay!





zonebox said:


> Whoa Jealous, sweet.
> 
> Okay,
> 
> ...





Folded Edge said:


> Good evening to Zone, Red, Jelly (wow, where you been dude?) and Kyle! :drunk
> 
> Cheers all :yes


i feel so appreciated <3 i need to come back more often


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I hate drinking. Getting high is 728346127836 times better.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Mother bleepin' green firewood. Making me work too hard to keep it going.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> I'm in the lucky receipt of an Autoimmune condition.


Dude, you are facing my worst fear right now. Loss of sight, and all I got to say is I admire the strength you are displaying. I would be an absolute mess, and here you are being completely sound of mind.

I'm sorry man, it sucks what you are going through, and you have earned points, you are awesome man.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Dude, you are facing my worst fear right now. Loss of sight, and all I got to say is I admire the strength you are displaying. I would be an absolute mess, and here you are being completely sound of mind.
> 
> I'm sorry man, it sucks what you are going through, and you have earned points, you are awesome man.


Nah man, nothing to admire here. I'm a sorry ***, moaning Muppet. Believe me. There are plenty of far worse off folk in the world. Just for starters I could have the same thing but I could be living in a 3rd world country for instance. 
Sorry for my previous prattling, feeling sorry for myself post. It achieves nothing and things could be much, much worse. 
And besides I ain't lost my sight yet. If I were to, you know I'll be *****ing about it lol :b


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> Mother bleepin' green firewood. Making me work too hard to keep it going.


Too much work and too much smoke. Dead and dried is the way to go but I'm guessing you already know this and also don't have access to the stuff either. :no


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Nah man, nothing to admire here. I'm a sorry ***, moaning Muppet. Believe me. There are plenty of far worse off folk in the world. Just for starters I could have the same thing but I could be living in a 3rd world country for instance.
> Sorry for my previous prattling, feeling sorry for myself post. It achieves nothing and things could be much, much worse.
> And besides I ain't lost my sight yet. If I were to, you know I'll be *****ing about it lol :b


No way dude, you can't escape being a person I look up to. It is too late, it has already occurred, your awesomeness factor has been established.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I hate drinking. Getting high is 728346127836 times better.


I hated drinking when I was younger. I smoked weed for (actually over) 20 years. I started getting high when you were 2 lol :b (If the age bit in you profile bit is correct at least).


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Too much work and too much smoke. Dead and dried is the way to go but I'm guessing you already know this and also don't have access to the stuff either. :no


Nope...stupid campground concessions wood. Happens every flipping time.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> No way dude, you can't escape being a person I look up to. It is too late, it has already occurred, your awesomeness factor has been established.


Hence proving just how inebriated you actually are then lol :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Hence proving just how inebriated you actually are then lol :lol


Oh god, I hope I don't wake up tomorrow feeling like a complete idiot over this. Perhaps I am taking it to far, in which case I am sorry.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Still, I think you are awesome ;p 

Mwahahaha!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Oh god, I hope I don't wake up tomorrow feeling like a complete idiot over this. Perhaps I am taking it to far, in which case I am sorry.


Nah man not at all. No need to worry about feeling an idiot tomorrow but perhaps reason to worry about feeling a little 'rough' upon waking shall we say. Though not doubt I will be feeling that way at least. 
I have been well over doing it the last couple of months, my tolerance levels are way up. A break will do me good for sure.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope you all will still last a while longer. I must stop drinking for 1 hour to make sure I don't pass out too early.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I will bow out for another hour as well.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am still here though, I hope zonebox is as well.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, eating some lasagna


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

So, I think.. heck how will I pass this time. I log into world of warcraft, and to even see the realm select screen I get put in a queue for 33 minutes.. No shiznaz..

Wtf? $15 a month for that?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, it has gone up to 40 minutes now.. lmao.. I think I can download EQ2 in that time.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Phew.. okay, I'm in.. must be a bug.. I'm killing boars guys... not just regular boars mind you, these are tough mofos.. Well, actually they are easy. My pet cat makes short work of them.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't quit too early.  I need to make this last.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Starting to feel like twitter now. Updating my every action.

Guys, I'm in nagrand, looking down a ravine. My wife is complaining that her laptop is not charging, once again the connector is to fault. My kids yanked her laptop from the cord, tearing the her power adaptor in the laptop from it's place.. every time she tries to plug in, there is no secure connection..

I got to take her laptop apart, while under the influence of 9 beers and super glue the power adapter in place.. wish me luck.

Oh, and there is a slice of pizza in the oven.. can I glue her power connector in place, within time, before my pizza gets all crusty and burnt? Only time will tell.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm trying, I'm eating stir-fry, trying to keep up.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

the world is saved, my pizza is slightly burnt.. and I'm flying out of nagrand.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to drink more and no one can stop me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

another half an hour man


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

damn, took my glasses off to fix the laptop and now I can't find them.. and my pizza is over cooked.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Food sounds good :yes Repairing laptops while drunk not so much :b

Redstar and Zonebox, enjoy the rest of your evening dudes. Take care and take it easy. Until later....8)


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww dude.. it was cool hanging with you while it lasted. The damned dragon got a way though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have to be up at 8 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Well, if you say so!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

ah man, I am the last man standing.. and my dog just stole my paper plate from my lap.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You are not the last man standing.  I'm still here.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

ah ha!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It is pretty sad, when I am struggling to drink my 10th beer.. I could have been a contender!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, as I predicted 9 beers, and a few sips off of the 10th beer.

 Goodnight folks.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Good night zonebox, hopefully I will see you next Saturday.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

share the vodka pls


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

whats up redstar?


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got one cheap *** beer left...on down the hatch then


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I was gonna hold off until Saturday but I kinda had a crappy day at work so I think I'll put back a couple. Cheers to anyone else out there.


----------



## apb4y (Aug 27, 2014)

Damn it, you've made me want to get drunk.


----------



## cryptoboy (Jul 30, 2014)

I like to drink dutch beer and brendy - cheers mate!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

apb4y said:


> Damn it, you've made me want to get drunk.


Go for it!


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i haven't posted here in ages and this is the first thread i see. just finished some cheap rosé. cheers to being hopeless 4ever


----------



## apb4y (Aug 27, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Go for it!


I did, and now my stomach feels funny. uke


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I guess I can participate in this thread since I drank one cooler tonight lol.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Got a six pack for tonight, figured why the hell not. Probably going to try to level my druid to 89 tonight, a little music, and some beer should help out.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

No booze allowed in me for a while :blank Got a badly inflamed liver says el hospital.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

gah!! That sucks man


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah dude. And it's not inflamed from excessive drinking or anything, in fact I haven't had a drink in nearly 2 weeks, rather it's from Dengue fever I caught on a trip in Puerto Rico.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Somebody snook a little bit of captain morgans into the hospital, and im finding it damn hard to type with my nails here. Oh and its a glitch mob/massive attack kinda night.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh wow man, I hope other than not being able to drink you are feeling okay.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

You're in the hospital now?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks zone. I'm feeling alright I guess but it all takes a while to get back to fully normal. I don't know what was worse..staying in the hospital for a few days or the actual illness. I feel bad for anyone who has to stay in there for a long period of time. Luckily I was in there for only around 4 days but even so I felt I was starting to lose my mind between staying in bed and not being able to do anything and eating hospital food (don't even get me started on that).


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm glad you are feeling better Bert. Four days is quite a haul to be in a hospital, I bet you are loving being out there right now. Keep yourself hydrated man, in a few weeks we'll have a few beers


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear you're in the hospital Bert. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello to all fellow drinking thread peeps. (*Waves *) 

I'm sorry to read about those of you, that are in hospital, that are feeling ill, that are / have been running out of booze, that have had crappy days / weeks in work and anything else rubbish I may have missed.

I hope everyone has a good weekend and a better one next week!!

I'll hopfully pop in tomorrow night. 

I've had a stressful week myself. I started back in full time education at the wrong side of 35 eek this week and also I had surgery this morning.

Sadly I need to attend a follow up appointment at 10am tomorrow, to make sure it doesn't go wrong and the inflammation doesn't kick in  Serious consequences if it does. AHhh the fun of it all 
Enjoy your evening boozers, cya tomorrow night.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Folded, keeping my fingers crossed for you man. I'll be around tomorrow night with a few beers


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Hey Folded, keeping my fingers crossed for you man. I'll be around tomorrow night with a few beers


Hola Zonebox  I hopes your doing ok man!:yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh yeah, as usual I'm doing pretty good  Tonight was going to be my drinking night, but my job needs me to work tomorrow, so I'm a little bummed about that :lol But, it is not the end of the world.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Hey Folded, keeping my fingers crossed for you man. I'll be around tomorrow night with a few beers


More than a few, I hope.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Sorry to hear you're in the hospital Bert. I hope you get well soon.


Thanks red =)


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bought two 30 racks, some everclear, Bacardi and two bottles of Hennesy, should be a nice holiday weekend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That may well be the worst whiskey I've ever drank. We had it the other night & man does it ever have this horridly intense vanilla vibe. The velvet cover the bottles come in are great for entertainment value though, lol


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Just got gooned tonight. Decided to grace my friend the mcdicks drivethru window guy with a couple posters of dancing whures. It was a wild party.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

JÃƒÂ¤ger all day everyday baby.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

.....I might have a small glass of sherry later..


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> More than a few, I hope.


yep, got 12 in the fridge. Should be more than enough, in the case that it is not, the store is only a short walk away :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Alright, well I'm starting early. Cheers.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds good to me, gonna grab one right now.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

How has your week been, zonebox?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Alright, well I'm starting early. Cheers.





zonebox said:


> Sounds good to me, gonna grab one right now.


A post of logic, you just can't argue with. :int

Good evening Mr Redstar and Mr Zonebox :b


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Looks like Evan Williams and I will hang out for the evening.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It has been hit or miss, but not overall too bad. My job has shifted a lot of people around at work, and I have been moved to being solely on the truck so that is good. Today was my last scheduled day in the store, and I trained an 18 year old. I think he has social anxiety as well, it would be funny if he frequents this site.

You know what is strange, I think that our society is slowly tipping over to an introverted one. Most 18 year old guys I see now are very introverted and shy. It must be the information age, and less of a demand for face to face contact with others. 

I dunno, it is weird though to see society change in such ways. 

And damn, this beer tastes fantastic 

How are you doing?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> A post of logic, you just can't argue with. :int
> 
> Good evening Mr Redstar and Mr Zonebox :b


Hey Folded, how are things?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> Looks like Evan Williams and I will hang out for the evening.


Good evening Mr Kyle  I hope all is well with you dude!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> Looks like Evan Williams and I will hang out for the evening.


Sounds like quite the gentleman, you both are welcome to our club :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

My week went pretty good. Work's gone well, I've still got that "new job" smell. I'm pretty excited to be a member of the Teamsters.  Looking ahead to buying a new car, moving into a nicer apartment in the coming months.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Hey Folded, how are things?


Ahh Iz ok I'm thus far. happily refreshed. My eye is well sore though. Sticking drops in is unfortunately pretty painful. But I can see great (woohoo) and that's before further laser treatment  which will only improve things even more! Eye, eye :teeth


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> My week went pretty good. Work's gone well, I've still got that "new job" smell. I'm pretty excited to be a member of the Teamsters.  Looking ahead to buying a new car, moving into a nicer apartment in the coming months.


Hola Redstar dude. I'm really happy to hear the new job has been going ok. Long may it continue. :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Ahh Iz ok I'm thus far. happily refreshed. My eye is well sore though. Sticking drops in is unfortunately pretty painful. But I can see great (woohoo) and that's before further laser treatment  which will only improve things even more! Eye, eye :teeth


So the results came back okay? Did my finger crossing work?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> So the results came back okay? Did my finger crossing work?


Indeed they did, thanks man  Had my follow up appointment this morning, inflamed cell count looked good, as did the eye pressure (essentially glaucoma) Happy days so far. Quality stereo vision lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Indeed they did, thanks man  Had my follow up appointment this morning, inflamed cell count looked good, as did the eye pressure (essentially glaucoma) Happy days so far. Quality stereo vision lol


Woot! That is awesome man.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> My week went pretty good. Work's gone well, I've still got that "new job" smell. I'm pretty excited to be a member of the Teamsters.  Looking ahead to buying a new car, moving into a nicer apartment in the coming months.


:lol Love the new job smell.

Glad to hear the new job is coming along good man, it is hard to find a job that you like.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

My wife put our puppy in a dress.. that is just cruel man.. why do people do these things?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Thanks all...watching Shawshank Redemption for the millionth time. Evan cried with me when Brooks killed himself.

To better days, gents. Cheers!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> My wife put our puppy in a dress.. that is just cruel man.. why do people do these things?


Oh man if I had a dog I would never do that.  Thankfully I only have birds.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Oh man if I had a dog I would never do that.  Thankfully I only have birds.


I took it off of her, she seems a lot happier now.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

"I guess it comes down to a simple choice, really. Either get busy living or get busy dying." Perhaps the best movie quotation of all time.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> "I guess it comes down to a simple choice, really. Either get busy living or get busy dying." Perhaps the best movie quotation of all time.


:drunk

So lets get busy with living, shall we?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I know I say this a lot but I really should slow down. :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I know I say this a lot but I really should slow down. :lol


:lol

It's all good man. I should slow down as well.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

zonebox said:


> :drunk
> 
> So lets get busy with living, shall we?


On it, mate.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh man, I'm gonna be hating tomorrow :lol

I think tonight is a 12 beer kind of night, but then I think every night I start drinking is gonna be a 12 beer kind of night, then I lose my oomph around 8 beers.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Do y'all have Monday off? It's Labour Day up here so I've got a three day weekend.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, same here in the states. I'll be drinking a few beers on Monday night, as I also have Tuesday off.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to try to commit to drinking only once a week again. Last week (counting today) I drank only 3 nights of the week, which is some progress, down from 7 nights a week at my peak. Hopefully I can do it this time.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I'm going to try to commit to drinking only once a week again. Last week (counting today) I drank only 3 nights of the week, which is some progress, down from 7 nights a week at my peak. Hopefully I can do it this time.


A valiant goal...I support this.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I'm going to try to commit to drinking only once a week again. Last week (counting today) I drank only 3 nights of the week, which is some progress, down from 7 nights a week at my peak. Hopefully I can do it this time.


I support this.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It is a good goal. I doubt I will succeed though.q


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wonder where zonebox is.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm here dude 

I'm only on my 7th beer, so much more to go :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm more than halfway past my bottle of rum, it's unlikely I'm going to last much longer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm running a bit slow tonight. Eventually, the beer will start tasting nasty though, and I will rationalize with myself that I've had enough and go to bed :lol

It is how it usually goes, it is funny to imagine that I used to drink so much more in my youth. Younger zonebox would drink me under the table, no doubt.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I'm more than halfway past my bottle of rum, it's unlikely I'm going to last much longer.


You're a trooper...after Evan is gone, I'll try not to buy more.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm gonna get wasted tonight, and enjoy it.

8 beers in, and going strong.. 4 beers to go, and a strawberry daiquiri. 

Come Wednesday, I'll go back to work and deal with the frustrating things in life :lol

For now, I'll enjoy a bit of bliss.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't stop at 12 beers, keep going, keep drinking, lol, no reason to stop drinking.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Don't stop at 12 beers, keep going, keep drinking, lol, no reason to stop drinking.


Well, sure there are reasons. Just not enough for tonight


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

what're you all drinking tonight?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Water :blank


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bleh, 9 beers in.. I could go on, but it is not really fun at this point. When I was younger, this would be the point that my friends and I would just be beginning the night. I sort of miss that at times, just getting wasted with friends, walking around in town, finding parties at random spots, meeting up with other people.

Well, not to get all down in the mood. There is plenty of good things that come with age as well. Things change, you adapt 

Time for another beer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I got to 9 1/2 beers before I fell asleep :lol

Thankfully no hangover.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I feel so much better after drinking half a box of Buddy-Weizer .. lol

Just gonna put my last call into the freezer , make sure it is EisKalt . I find it amazing just how quickly they vanish .. right when I thought that I had more bottles left .

I don't even feel drunk . I feel so energetic . . and full of life . I could run a ****ing marathon .


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

OH MY GOD .. I still have 2x bottles of Buddy-Weizer LEFT !!

I thought I only had one ..

Ugh ...... whuddoido .


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Well, I got to 9 1/2 beers before I fell asleep :lol
> 
> Thankfully no hangover.


I don't get hangovers anymore. I wake up and I'm ready to go.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I don't get hangovers anymore. I wake up and I'm ready to go.


Oh I do :lol

They are not usually horrible though, I was thinking I completely bypassed the hangover, but I was incorrect. I feel really sluggish today, but otherwise I am fine.

I would probably feel a lot better if I had Gatorade right now. V8 seems to do wonders as well. Oh well, it was worth it


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I've stupidly had a good few this evening - stupid because I need to go into college first thing in the morning. Less stupid though because I started very early and thus shall finish (comparatively at least) earlier than usual. 
Being back in the swing of a routine hasn't quiet sunk in yet. It will shortly I'd guess. 

I bloody struggled to study today though. Things will only get more hectic / intense very quickly. If I don't change things up fast, I ain't going to make it through the year. Good night all


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Happy Labour Day to all!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Labor day man.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone drinking tonight?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to have a few in a bit. Gotta finish housecleaning first though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah I hear that, I'll be having a few in a couple hours. My wife is grabbing me some Sam Adams for tonight.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I only bought a mickey of rum today, so I won't be getting _too _smashed.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I got enough to do the job, and then some. I don't think I will push it too hard though, probably an 8 beer night.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Finished the last of my stock...going to go dry for awhile. Calories and all.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I heard that.

I've actually managed to lose a few pounds over the past 2 or 3 weeks. Not even close to the amount I've gained, but it's a start.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm toying with the idea of getting a gym membership again. I could stand to lose 60 pounds, as well as put on a little muscle for those times that I need it at work.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I suppose that's the advantage of working in a warehouse. I get a paid workout every day!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I have reached a plateau at my job. At first it was great, I was dropping pounds like crazy, and building muscle. I went from the 280 - 290 pound range to the 230 that I am at now. 

But, now my body has adjusted and I am staying right at 230. It is weird how it works like that, I think if I were to add a bit more, and lift some weights it will help out. As is now, I usually don't eat very much. A typical day is probably around 2500 calories.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's so much harder to lose weight than it is to gain weight. I'm stuck at 195.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, my problem is I spend way too much time at my computer :lol 

If I would get off my rear, and work myself a bit harder it would not be so bad. I'll get there, eventually.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I really am liking the taste of a thicker beer, I'm only at four right now but it is packing quite a hit to me. I'm surprised you and I are the only ones here redstar.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've used up all my booze.  And I'm still conscious.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Still working on the transporter technology, if it were working you would have a few beers right now


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't worry, I'll be sure to buy way more booze this Saturday.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It's all good man


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I could always go and buy more booze...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nah dude, I'm done for the night. Had 7 beers, but they beat me man.. they were ruthless :lol

I need to stick to the light beers.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

No one ever do what I just did.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm still here, for a few hours.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm cracking open another beer  Things could get a bit wild from here, I'm entering the drunken zone.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm entering the drunken zone too.  Except I've run out of things to mix rum with.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

That is the great thing about beer, no mix necessary :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I always remember the mixed drinks tasting less like the alcohol and more like the mixer as the night progressed, even when mixed with more alcohol. I always thought that was weird, that the alcohol was the concoction that lost the flavor and the mixer retained it's taste.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, time for another beer


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's never not another time for a beer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

True that man


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It is weird man, you would think for labor day weekend there would be a ton of us here. It is like an eerie night, so silent and all.. which I would normally enjoy, but here it is sort of depressing.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Most countries have their labour day on May 1st.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, but there are a lot of us from the Americas, well north Americas at any rate.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Time for another beer


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I'm doing fairly well for being in the drunken zone. So far only one stupid thread created, this is the end of the line for me though. No more beers :lol

This last sip is dedicated to Saturday.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Back at school, liver's good enough...time for some grandpa's cough medicine on this lovely Wednesday evening.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Man, no fellow drinkers tonight =( ..oh well


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd totally join you but my liver, my waistline, and my wallet all demand that I not drinkevery day.  But I'll be in on Saturday.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok =)


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll be here either Friday or Saturday. My schedule has been shifted, Fridays are likely to become my drinking nights again :lol

I'm glad you are doing better Bert. I would join you, but I have to work tomorrow morning..


----------



## Berzerker (Jun 10, 2014)

You gotta get one of those water enhancer things that come in those small boxes at the stores. Get a jolly ranchers apple one then put that in a bottle of water shake it then that's step 1 and 2 out of the way. Get some vodka, something really strong and mix it into there and you get sweet, sweet poison


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I might do Friday instead of Saturday as well, as I've got plans that'll keep me out well past everyone else's bedtime on Saturday.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Think I might just call in and get hammered at the lake today its so nice out.


----------



## SeanT (Aug 24, 2014)

Was drinking a few hours ago Kopparberg & Rekorderlig are my favs will be drinking again in about an hour or 2.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll be having a few later on, probably in another three to four hours.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

A few? Ha! I'm going to get completely stupid when I get off work in about five hours.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmm, I will see how far it goes tonight. Could be 6, could be 15 :lol 

It is chaos I tell ya!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I got the urge tonight as well. Though I'll need to go easy on the 151 this time, unlike the other night.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello to all fellow drinkers. As some one else mentioned, it's nice to see Bert is back on a healthy tip, well healthy enough to drink at least. :b 


My first couple of weeks of college are over. 2nd oldest in the class and I have absolutely nothing in common with the rest of the class. I'm pretty much looking at being on my lonesome for the most part, which is fine really and basically what I'm used to. 

Unfortunately the steep incline in the course difficulty / pressure is even higher than I'd imagined (to be fair, we were well warned lol) 
I reckon it'll be another 4 weeks or so before I fail the first main examinations and just after that, when I'm then kicked off the course. 
At least I tried one more time :lol

Anyway grumbling over. Cheers all :drunk


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Unfortunately the steep incline in the course difficulty / pressure is even higher than I'd imagined (to be fair, we were well warned lol)
> I reckon it'll be another 4 weeks or so before I fail the first main examinations and just after that, when I'm then kicked off the course.
> At least I tried one more time :lol


Don't be so hard on yourself man, you can do it.

But cheers! Just taking my first sip, my god it always surprises me how great beer tastes after a few days :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I got the urge tonight as well. Though I'll need to go easy on the 151 this time, unlike the other night.


151, man I haven't had that for a long time. If I recall correctly, in the neighborhood of 20 years. I had a friend, who knew this girl who drank the stuff like water. Literally, she would go through a half gallon like no one's business. I remember seeing empty bottles around her apartment :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Folded Edge, it feels good to be able to drink again whenever. I'm down the college road too and I know what it's like. Sorry to hear your situation isn't all that great. A drink to you tonight.

@zonebox, 2 shots of that stuff alone would be enough to get a big enough buzz going. 3+ and you'd have to start watching out, especially when drinking beer in between. The other night I had 3 shots and 3 beers and at the end.. :flush. Given though my tolerance is pretty low after the long break I had but still.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude, she was a trooper. She could easily out drink me, even in my day. I'm not saying she would down a half gallon in one sitting, but she could easily hold her own. Plus, she would go at it every night. 

It probably helped that she was like an amazon lady, she probably stood nearly 6' :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


>


Cheers man


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Dude, she was a trooper. She could easily out drink me, even in my day. I'm not saying she would down a half gallon in one sitting, but she could easily hold her own. Plus, she would go at it every night.
> 
> It probably helped that she was like an amazon lady, she probably stood nearly 6' :lol


I'm a bit terrified. I wouldn't doubt those taller women.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I'm a bit terrified. I wouldn't doubt those taller women.


Yeah, she was pretty though and from what I remember seemed nice. It has been so long, and we did not hang out with her for long. My friend had a crush on her, and when it became apparent that she was using him for some reason or another we stopped hanging with her.

To be honest, a lot of that time period is a blur now :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Alright, I'm home and I'm in. Bottoms up, gentlemen.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Alright, I'm home and I'm in. Bottoms up, gentlemen.


Woohoo! Welcome back redstar 

:drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of y'all but I am sure glad it's a weekend.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah  But, from now one it is going to be almost like a weekend for the majority of the week. I now have four days off, Saturday through Tuesdays dude..

I don't know how it will last, but I imagine it will be for the next few months.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Tomorrow's the day I talk to my landlord to try and get him to do something about these ****ing bedbugs that've been causing me problems for two weeks.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh **** dude, that sucks. I have been fortunate thus far, no bed bugs yet.. my job has quit selling mattresses because of them though. 

The little buggers are extremely hard to get rid of from what I have heard.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, I've never had any problems with them before. And I've been living in this apartment for two years without any problems either. Those little ****ers have bitten me so much on my arms and legs that I practically look like a leper.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

They probably migrated from one of your neighbors. There are supposed to be some sort of salts that kill them, you sprinkle them around the bed, I've also heard that wrapping your mattress and box spring in a special bag will help out. I've heard of many other fixes, but those two seem to be the main ones. The salts or crystals, are recommended the most. It seems you have to keep up with it for months though, because the little *******s are relentless.

I get paranoid about them, and read a lot :lol It comes with working at a thrift store, god knows what sort of parasites I can pick up from that place, as well as rashes, virii, etc.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, I had a support worker from the mental health centre come over today and explain to me some of the things I could do to help combat the infestation, but also she explained tom e my rights as a tenant. It was very illuminating. I hope that the landlord will do something about the problem, but you never know.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

wAs gonna go to the bars tonight but im so beat from work im gonna crah at home and get wasted. cheers guys


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

cocooned said:


> wAs gonna go to the bars tonight but im so beat from work im gonna crah at home and get wasted. cheers guys


Not to mention, a ton cheaper  And hey, you get our company!

Cheers man!

:drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome, cocooned.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey, I'm still here.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm still here too


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Man, I love Nirvana.

My favorite Nirvana song, as I am sure I have shared here before


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to get so blasted tonight.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm at beer 13 right now, 2 more in the fridge. Not blasted yet, but then I am drinking light beer :lol

I think this will be my last one, out of consideration to myself tomorrow though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey man, Friday will become our drunken night. It's okay, I have already planned in advance.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm still good for Saturdays Well not tomorrow, tomorrow I will want nothing to do with beer :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Tomorrow I have plans that will keep me out well past drinking time. But next Saturday I'm cool.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Saturday it is man :drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm still here, posting in favour of those working class persons who have posted in this area but are still afraid to post.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

So I caved and went to barhpping, probly th best night o remember recentlyy. Gonna pass ut and go out again tonight, gonna go cougar hunting.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Quiting already?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm drinking again tonight. 



redstar312 said:


> I'm still here, posting in favour of those working class persons who have posted in this area but are still afraid to post.


I don't even know what that means. :lol


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Jst got back fm the bars got obliterated n didn't pay a dime. Cheers 2 all u drunk mofos


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Getting into apple season, hard cider has crossed my mind to try out. Anyone have it before?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had cider a couple of times. It's pretty good.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Next on my shopping list it is then.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

The only brand of cider I've ever tried is Grower's. Do they have it in Jersey?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't know, I'm actually at school in Connecticut now. I'll have to take a look around the store. There's a big one nearby. I'm looking for one particularly with a decent abv%. It varies widely, I think I read the imported ones typically are higher.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had a few tonight as well.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Gonna have some tonight, I can't drink Saturday though as I had wanted to. Gonna take my kids to see their grandparents, on Sunday.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll have a few cold ones for the US Open Championship.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I got too many :lol

Thankfully, tomorrow is a day off.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope I'm not too late to the party.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I hope I'm not too late to the party.


I'm still here dude, snacking away at some popcorn :lol got a few beers in the fridge yet though


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's a work night so I'm certainly not getting tanked. But a little buzzed is just fine.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm a lot of buzzed right now :lol

Not quite drunk, but I am feeling it man.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

BTW, when did you have kids man? I've never heard about them until now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> BTW, when did you have kids man? I've never heard about them until now.


Yeah, I have a 6 year old and an 8 year old.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's so cool man, I can only imagine what it takes to be a parent. I could never do it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> That's so cool man, I can only imagine what it takes to be a parent. I could never do it.


I bet you would be a pretty good dad redstar. It comes down to love, that is all there really is to it. I think you have shown several times over on this thread you have the capacity for that.

Of course, everyone on the Internet thinks they are an expert at parenting, so it makes it seem like it is an incredibly hard job. But it is not, it is incredibly rewarding, if anything. It does not take much at all, when the end of the day comes, and you feel really fulfilled.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol Thank you for that vote of confidence. Still, I admire you for what you have done so far, and what you will do in the future.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Time for a little boozin' on this delightful Tuesday evening.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Why does college have the tendency to somehow make me into a becoming alcoholic.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Why does college have the tendency to somehow make me into a becoming alcoholic.


It's been the opposite for me. During college I barely touched the stuff. But since I graduated with my BA in Basket Weaving, I've gone at it much harder.


----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Why does college have the tendency to somehow make me into a becoming alcoholic.


^^ This ^^

I skipped out on class today with the worlds worse hangover.

Really have to stop drinking during the school week :no


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

After this weekend I'm calling it quits with drinking. Been doing too much stupid stuff, till then... Prost brothers


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Picked up some fine cider on the way back from class--it's called Crispin. The store clerk recommended it for its quality and it has a good enough abv% on top of it. Fairly decent in price too. I'll test out its waters tonight.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I picked up Bud Select. Not because it's good necessarily, but does have fewer calories and I stopped drinking because of that...until tonight anyway. Could be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Cheers to anyone here. I'm on a streak.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I have two frozen strawberry daiquiris and a 12 pack in the fridge  

Think I'm gonna fire up Rift, and alternate between the forums and there.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola all  I hope all is good with my fellow drinking thread crew!!

Fellow education re-enlistees. Bert dude - hang in there  

I'm on the wrong side of 35 and have met with (sadly BS) from fellow, under the age of 25, student, smart *** muppets. 

I need to keep in mind that after this year, I won't see said fellow class mates again. 
Not easy though, when I'm the oldest, in a class of 23 people. Most of whom are under the age 24 and think they know everything :blank 
Especially one or two of them are activity, acting like arseholes to me to amuse themselves. 
I knew it was going to be stressful going back into education but I didn't figure on having to put up with little immature fools adding to my problems. :|

Sadly I can't keep drinking the way I have, in an attempt to deal with my problems. 
I'm covering in three trimesters this year - GCSE / Standard Grade / Higher - A-Grade / Uni First Year. All in 9 or 10 months lol :b Sadly this is the last throw of the dice for me. If or when it goes wrong I'm s**t outta luck, hence forth  

Dear me, sorry for the moaning crap :sus Happy drinking to all :clap Enjoy it while you can. :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm sorry you are having a hard time at college Folded, stick it out though man. You can do it!






And damn, this strawberry daiquiri is absolutely delicious..


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

@Folded Edge

I'm in same boat. My Paramedic class is mostly in their early 20s or younger. So far, they've accepted me, though I got called grandpa in hopeful jest. Oh well, bottoms up.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Rift is a pretty sweet game


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Well, I have two frozen strawberry daiquiris and a 12 pack in the fridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna wait til tomorrow to get stupid but if you're gonna go for it tonight then so am I. Be home in about forty minutes.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I was gonna wait til tomorrow to get stupid but if you're gonna go for it tonight then so am I. Be home in about forty minutes.


Sweet  See ya in a bit man.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I'll do another round tonight. The next few nights I'll be loaded with work.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I get four days off man, it is like I died and went to heaven


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Off from work?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Alright, I'm home, the party can start now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

woohoo! welcome back redstar


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of y'all but I sure am glad it's the weekend. I need this one.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah I hear ya man.

I went to Disney today  To load up a bunch of furniture to bring back to my store, about two hours away :lol You know what... Disney hotels have really heavy furniture :lol

I swear, each of the dressers we loaded must have been 400 lbs.

I did not even get to see Mickey mouse, I feel cheated.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

That's sweet zone. Welcome red


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I went to Disney a long time ago when I was a kid. It rained so much when I was there.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I went to Disneyland when I was like five years old. Don't remember any of it.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

What's everyone drinking this fine night?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Rum and root beer. You?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm on Innis & Gunn & Gibson's Finest tonight


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I go to Disney about once a year, we missed this year though. I think we will probably go sometime before the New Year, even if it is just for the day. The kids love it, and we get in for free, plus we know Kissimmee rather well and know where the cheaper hotels are.

I tell you, it is really uncomfortable being there. Magic kingdom is the absolute worst, you are practically standing on top of other people. I do enjoy the fireworks at Epcot though. Actually, Epcot is my favorite park because it is the only one where you are always on the move and not waiting in line.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

You and those crazy rum concoctions. A mix between Natty Ice and vodka chased with OJ for me. I never knew regular Natty had such a high abv compared to all the other American lagers. It's my new go-to 'bang for the buck' brew from now on.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> What's everyone drinking this fine night?


Only the finest.

Busch Light :lol


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish I could remember a ride at Disney but sadly I can't. Every ride I think of is from Six Flags when I was young.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

If you're in the market for a new beer experience, I recommend Beerlao. I tried it when I traveled overseas, and it's a wonderful beer. One of the best ever.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I really do need to try out a few more beers. If I see beerlao, I will definitely buy it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I wish I could remember a ride at Disney but sadly I can't. Every ride I think of is from Six Flags when I was young.


I've never been to a six flags, but I have heard several times over, that their rides are better.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> If you're in the market for a new beer experience, I recommend Beerlao. I tried it when I traveled overseas, and it's a wonderful beer. One of the best ever.


Is that the asian beer you mentioned before?



zonebox said:


> I've never been to a six flags, but I have heard several times over, that their rides are better.


I haven't been there in years. I still want to go again one day and try that King Da Ka.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't let this thread die down so fast guys


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Probably. It's been so many years since I've had it. But I'd try it again.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I won't quit you!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm still here, getting drunker and drunker. But I'm still here.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've only had 6 beers  I'm here for a while yet, well unless I fall asleep.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm at 2 beers, 4 shots so far. To be continued..


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't drop out yet Bert, We're still going, you can keep going too....


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't worry, still going. I usually go around 10 drinks or so.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm gonna try to go for the long haul tonight. I'll be here with ya bert, although I may not be that entertaining :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Good, I wouldn't want anyone to pass out before me.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, mere presence is entertainment on here.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

This is what I'm watching right now


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

^ I saw that a while back. I still can't believe...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I really liked him for his more dramatic roles. What dreams may be, is my absolute favorite movie in which he stars in. It is one of my favorite films of all time, he just plays the part so well.

Okay, enough with dwelling on him, on my part. Life goes on, he rocked, but we still live. I'm gonna grab another beer.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

^ Haha niiice


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm still drinking, but I might pass out ssonon, Ia m keep drinking.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm there with ya man


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Robin Williams is a hero for all of us.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Going on my 8th drink.. a nice cold brew


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm getting them munchies now


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

What'cha gonna feast on?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Most likely mint chocolate chip ice cream followed by white cheddar popcorn. lol


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Getting in that 'spinny' state


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm at that dazed state right now :lol I'm thinking of making myself a roast beef burger, smothered with cheese.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Dude, what's a roast beef burger?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It is heaven, wrapped up in a burger bun


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha (looking enviously while chewing on popcorn)


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

If I could eat anything at all right now, it would be a monte cristo..










These are a heart attack, in waiting. I haven't had one for years. They are better tasting than they look.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Try these Krispy Kreme Bacon Cheese Burgers ;O


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Try these Krispy Kreme Bacon Cheese Burgers ;O


Oh man, those look dangerous.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

zonebox said:


> If I could eat anything at all right now, it would be a monte cristo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually looks quite nice, never tried one, is that icing sugar on top though? Bit overboard, sweet and savoury generally don't mix on the same plate.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

bottleofblues said:


> That actually looks quite nice, never tried one, is that icing sugar on top though? Bit overboard, sweet and savoury generally don't mix on the same plate.


It is so tasty, it should not be, in fact when you get down to it, all it is, is a ham, turkey, and cheese sandwich.. Then, that sandwich is dipped in battering dough, and deep fried.

I think, with the oils it is fried in, that sugar plays quite well, along with the jam. It is incredibly bad for you, but it tastes so good!


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Try these Krispy Kreme Bacon Cheese Burgers ;O


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

^Haha. I watched the "100 greatest places to eat" on Travel channel and I was about to eat the tv the entire time.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

zonebox said:


> It is so tasty, it should not be, in fact when you get down to it, all it is, is a ham, turkey, and cheese sandwich.. Then, that sandwich is dipped in battering dough, and deep fried.
> 
> I think, with the oils it is fried in, that sugar plays quite well, along with the jam. It is incredibly bad for you, but it tastes so good!


You tried a KFC double down? Not as hardcore as the donut cheeseburgers of course but surprisingly tasty, its 2 chicken breasts with bacon and cheese in the middle, decadent, unhealthy as hell but oh so good.










P.S your signature is from that movie Airplane! eh? Also known as Flying High, i love that line in that film.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll have to give it a try


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I've hit the end of my 12 pack. I've got a couple more beers in the fridge, but there are considerations to be held for tomorrow. Got to mow the yard, pick up the house a bit, check the oil, probably change the oil :lol

If I want to wake up in another few hours, I got to call it quits for now. I will say, as usual , it has been a privilege to hang out with you all. I think I'm gonna make myself a roast beef burger and head for bed, likely dreaming of the tasty concoctions you have listed here :lol

Good nigh all


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy night zone


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Burt,

This is a really long thread, and I think that I need to do a bit of checking out past posts, before I begin to post here in ernest.

I do have my own thread, about my own drinking, but might start posting to this thread also.

In recent years I have returned to heavy drinking, which, for many years I have not done, limiting myself to no more than two drinks a day, and abstaining from alcohol from time to time, sometimes for over a year, and once, for even five years.

In recent years, I have gone as long as every single day of one calendar taking at least one drink, and going over my past limit of 2 drinks a day.

Retruning to longer and more frequent abstinance, I am now reviewing the past few years of my heavy drinking, although I must stress that at no time during these years, have I been "drunk," I plan to give a very thorough examination of these years, and post it to the "My Drinking" thread, and possibly have some discussion of my heavy drinking, if this thread would be the right place to do so.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Sure helpless, you can try it out. Although usually this is the spot for people to come to and post when they are drinking in the moment, so I don't know how well those two themes of discussion would collide together. It's kind of like an ex-alcoholic in recovery going to a bar to talk to drunk people about his past struggles. Regardless, all of us here are a very understanding crowd so feel free to drop in.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

my head feels so weird, ive not drinken alcohol in like a month it feels like forever.

when im drunk its like i dont have SA: i can use my voice in my mic and go outside without any worry. i lvoe bieng drunk

i listen to trance. trance and being drunk as **** is like a goosebump and eurphoria overload. i love life. no matter how many problems i have, no matter how many people that/wh owhatever dont want to be my friend. no matter ****ing what. i see the good things in life. the beauty of it all and the nice people i have yet to meet, sadly only the bad ones i vet met


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Sunday night drinking woohah


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm doing it too.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds tempting, but it is late here.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Sounds tempting, but it is late here.


Don't worry about it, we'll hit it up this Saturday.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Man, I have wayyy too much desire to drink here at school. When I'm home I can go weeks/months without it but here, every single night I have that urge.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the Reply*



Bert Reynolds said:


> Sure helpless, you can try it out. Although usually this is the spot for people to come to and post when they are drinking in the moment, so I don't know how well those two themes of discussion would collide together. It's kind of like an ex-alcoholic in recovery going to a bar to talk to drunk people about his past struggles. Regardless, all of us here are a very understanding crowd so feel free to drop in.


Burt,

Thanks for the reply. After reading the first six pages, I have no doubts at all as to whether I should be posting here.

This is a great thread, and I might very well become a regular poster here, although I've still got a bit of catching up to do!

It is the kind of thread that any drinker, or ex drinker could relate to, and all of the posters display a good sense of humor.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*One More Question for the OP*

Burt:

You did that there was another drinking thread here, and I would think that on a message board of this size there would be more than just one other drinking thread.

I started mine in late 2013, and you started this Official Drinking Thread in early 2014.

Any more drinking threads that you know of for me to check out?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Where I Stand At This Moment*

It's now close to 70 days of total abstaining from alcohol for 2014 for me, with continuous abstinance since the middle of July.

Don't know now when I want to start back drinking.

Every day, I don't know if I'll take a drink tonight or not.

Sometimes, I would decide not to take a drink until past midnight and I'd go to the convenience store across the highway and get a 14 oz can or 40 oz bottle of beer.

The clerk there got so used to it, that when I got a chocolate milk instead of beer, he was surprised.

Rum is my favorite alcoholic nostrum, and has been for the past 20 years or more.

I'm thinking of getting two mini bottles of Rum any day now.

Of course, I could keep the bottles around my shack for no telling how long before I actually drink them.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Don't Care Much for Hot Stuff . . .*



Thedood said:


> My new go-to drink:


I generally don't care much for hot stuff, and in recent years have tended to avoid eating or drinking anything that has any hot stuf in it.

I saw Fireball in mini bottles at one liquor store and asked the clerks if it was _very_ hot and they said no, and that they liked it, but what is not too hot may be too hot for someone like myself, so I didn't buy a mini bottle.

I haven't been to the liquor store where they have the cardboard "standee" (as we in the marketing trade call it), of Ron Jeremy holding a bottle of Ron Jeremy Spiced Rum, so I don't know if that advertising vehicle is still in that liquor store or not.

I think it was a mini bottle of some other brand of spced rum that was too hot for me that made me avoid Fireball.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

helpless said:


> I generally don't care much for hot stuff, and in recent years have tended to avoid eating or drinking anything that has any hot stuf in it.
> 
> I saw Fireball in mini bottles at one liquor store and asked the clerks if it was _very_ hot and they said no, and that they liked it, but what is not too hot may be too hot for someone like myself, so I didn't buy a mini bottle.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's very hot at all. It's cinammon flavored. Think Big Red gum in liquid, alcoholic form, lol.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Thedood said:


> I don't think it's very hot at all. It's cinammon flavored. Think Big Red gum in liquid, alcoholic form, lol.


Thanks for the post, Theodood. I might get a mini bottle and give it a try.

I've read 30 + pages of this thread so far, and it's great, with a lot that I can relate to.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

helpless said:


> Burt:
> 
> You did that there was another drinking thread here, and I would think that on a message board of this size there would be more than just one other drinking thread.
> 
> ...


The only one I knew before this thread was a similar one redstar had made when he started his Saturday night drinking ritual.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

hi everybody


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't mind if I have a couple


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Don't mind if I have a couple


Only if you don't mind if I join ya.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the Answer*



Bert Reynolds said:


> The only one I knew before this thread was a similar one redstar had made when he started his Saturday night drinking ritual.


Bert:

Thanks for the answer to my question.

If redstar's thread is still on the board, I will check it out.

Meanwhile, I posted to Hermit's & Grit, the link below:

http://steveroni.blogspot.com/2010/01/hermit-story-beginning.html

It's about well-known Florida Everglades hermit from the late 1940s to his death in 1969, who became a hermit to deal with his alcoholism.

From reading the blog that this link took me to, Mr. Ozmer was still drinking alcohol as he made carrott liquor (the blogger is also a now non drrinking alcoholic who left the hermit's shack drunk).

Being removed from his family was apparently a way of avoiding a divorce, and Mr. Ozmer did still make trips in town to see his wife, I would supose when he was sober.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*I Love The Night*



redstar312 said:


> Nights are the best.


Nightime is the best time of my days on Planet Earth.

During the daytime I feel like I'm a walking dead person, but once the darkness of night comes, I feel like I'm really alive.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*A Brief Sample*

Here's a brief sample of what some of my heavy drinking days of more recent years have been, and which I am now giving a good going over.

Again, I emphasize that I have not been drunk over any of these heavy dirnkinig days, because the higher number of drinks have been over a number of hours, not one right after another.

And, while it has not been like this, day in and day out, it is still heavy drinking, of the kind that I'm sure a lot of you otehr members can relate to.

2011

Tues-Wed, Nov 8 - 9 -

#1 -11:32 PM, McCormick vodka & water. One 200 ml bottle.
#2 -12:29 AM.
#3 -1:10 AM.
#4 -1:38 AM.

Wed-Thur, Nov 9 -10 

#1 - 12:40 AM-Relska vodka & water. One 375 ml bottle.
#2 - 2:16 AM. 
#3 - 2:45 AM. 
#4 - 4:00 AM.
#5 - 9:30 AM. 
#6 -10:20 AM. 
#7 -10:50 AM. 

(Raw Data Missing)

Tuesday-Wed, Nov 29-30 -

#1 - 10:59 PM-Oak Leaf Chardonnay - One 750 ml bottle.
#2 -11:55 PM. 
#3 -12:59 PM. 
#4 -1:53 PM
#5 -2:58 AM.


Wed-Thur, Nov 30-Dec 1 -

#1 - 10:35 PM-Sheffield cellers Oak Mellowed Tawny Port - One 750 ml bottle. 
#2 -11:01 PM. 
#3 -11:39 PM.
#4 -12:10 AM. 
#5 -12:49 AM. 
#6 -1:28 AM.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola fellow drinker / drunkards :b I hope all is well good folks. I'm still back in education, seemingly surviving low level mathematics and physics but chemistry ....dag nam it. Said topic is currently kicking my arse  I need to find a way into my brain 'getting / understanding' bonds and chemical formulas.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm breaking out the 151 tonight


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sailing with Jerry tonight.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Give Jerry my regards


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Screw it, gonna hit the bars tonight


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*C-Store STories*



zonebox said:


> I liked it man, in fact we need more convenience store stories here.


Amen to That!

And, I had already added one of my own before even reading this thread.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*One C Store Story . . .*



zonebox said:


> My clerk inquired if I was walking, but that was the extent of it.


One C-Store story begats another.

During the winter of 2012-2013, I walked to the C-Store across the highway from my shack a good bit, and one day, after eating a hot dog there, purchased a 40 oz. bottle of Bud Natural, and when I went to pay for it, the clerk asked me if I was walkng.

Told her yes, so she put the bagged bottle into a second bag, for safer carrying.

That was very nice.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Billboard on US 17*



zonebox said:


> Yeah, they are awesome. Do you have five guys in your area? They make pretty good burgers too


Everytime I drive back from Wilmington, NC, on US 17, I see a billboard for 5 Guys hamburgers, but I've never checked out their burgers.

This week, they had changed the billboard to new text about 5 Guys.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Five guys are great, their fries are awesome man. If you get the chance, give them a try sometime.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the post*



zonebox said:


> Five guys are great, their fries are awesome man. If you get the chance, give them a try sometime.


thanks for the post, zonebox. Will do.

every night I think of starting back with my nightly drinks, but since i like to create abstinance records think of delaying it until Oct 1, so I can truthfully claim two straight calender months of abstaining for the first time in a few years.

But, I never know what I will do tonight until tomorrow morning.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

drinking in hospital agaiiiiiin. i feel so badass... naht! im surrounded by women in their 70's and no one is up for having a good time.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Has it been difficult, going for two months without drink? I have the desire to get a good buzz once a week, sometimes twice. I would give it up, if I did not find the experience to be beneficial to me.

To me, drinking is like a reset switch - to be pressed once a week (sometimes twice :lol) It is where I let go of the stress, anxiety, and just feel pretty good about things. When I hit that reset switch to many times, it corrupts my operating system though, and I feel like garbage.

If you find that drinking is harmful to you helpless, then please for the love that is all good, don't start back up. What makes me feel good once a week, is the same thing that ruins people's lives. I would not want that on you or anyone.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Gonna get annihilated tonight, cheers all you drunk *******s


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

This is my long weekend off, starting yesterday. I feel I'm in need for a little detox after these past few weeks.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Best of luck to you Bert. You take care of yourself.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Breaker breaker, come in Earth, this is Rocket Ship 27, aliens ****ed over the carbonator on engine four, I'm gonna try to re****ulate it on Juniper. Uhh, and hopefully they've got some, space weed there, over. How... how was that buddy? I don't ****in' know.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Approaching 6am Saturday morning, faded & on another sip of Gibson's finest straight up, salute to those still going!


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I drink alone ..


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the Post*



zonebox said:


> Has it been difficult, going for two months without drink? I have the desire to get a good buzz once a week, sometimes twice. I would give it up, if I did not find the experience to be beneficial to me.
> 
> To me, drinking is like a reset switch - to be pressed once a week (sometimes twice :lol) It is where I let go of the stress, anxiety, and just feel pretty good about things. When I hit that reset switch to many times, it corrupts my operating system though, and I feel like garbage.
> 
> If you find that drinking is harmful to you helpless, then please for the love that is all good, don't start back up. What makes me feel good once a week, is the same thing that ruins people's lives. I would not want that on you or anyone.


Thanks for the post, zonebox.

I haven't found this most recent streak of abstinance hard, and have enjoyed not drinking.

I don't think my drinking has been harmful to me, except for a few rare times in my very early years, when I did "get drunk," meaning out of control of myself, and doing things against my better judgement when sober.

As far as my liver and general health goes, I'll say a bit more later.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going full retard tonight.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I drink alone ..


I've reached the stage, were I do not know of anything else  The good news is, your young and have time to change this fact. Get to it young D 
:yes Also, I hope your doing ok, as I do for the rest of the drinking thread peeps, young and old! :clap


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> I've reached the stage, were I do not know of anything else  The good news is, your young and have time to change this fact. Get to it young D
> :yes Also, I hope your doing ok, as I do for the rest of the drinking thread peeps, young and old! :clap


I don't like people . They have unrealistic demands .

The only things that have ever treated me well and made me happy was alcohol , the internet .. and food .

I don't gain any weight , don't have hangovers . Never get viruses . Never get Hate mail . Never get e-mail .

I have no reason to quit . These are the only friends I ever had , and ever will have .


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where's zonebox?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Where's zonebox?


Not here yet, hang in there Redstar. I'm sure he'll be around later. Also I hope things are going ok with you of late :yes


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I don't like people . They have unrealistic demands .
> 
> The only things that have ever treated me well and made me happy was alcohol , the internet .. and food .
> 
> ...


The weight gain, I'll suggest there will come time were you'll be wishing that was still the case.... never get ill? Again I'll say the same thing.  The world ain't as black and white as it may appear youngin'... keep trying


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

hey a saint bernard thought I was cold and gave me his flask...


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

yo


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Best of luck to you Bert. You take care of yourself.


Thanks, I always try yet the only reason for the break is b/c I'm back at home for the weekend. Once I get to school again I'm sure I'll be back at it with my old ways.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Where's zonebox?


I'm here dude, no beer though  Passing the time, playing Rift. It is much more entertaining while inebriated though. I think I may have caught the bug, cause my stomach is just not agreeing with me today.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Just opened one of my homebrews . It tastes like liquid , dark bread .. simply Beautiful . A refreshing break from all that disposable , force-carbonated crap . A few more weeks for the rest of the bottles won't hurt . I'm gonna keep using raw , brown sugar for my brews from now on .


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

2 Heady Toppers and some pumpkin pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Abstinance Jan-Aug, 2013-2014*

Here is my count of the number of days I drank alcohol, or abstained, for the first eight months of last year, 2013, compared to my drinking and abstaining of this year, 2014.

2013 & 2013 were both non-leap years, so there were 243 days in the first eight months of both years.

January - August, 2013 

Abstained - 9 days
Drank - 234 days

Total days - 243

January - August, 2014

Abstained - 68 days
Drank - 175 days

Total days - 243


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Jan-Aug, 2013-2014-Ctd.*

It's now Monday, September 22, 2014, and so far during this year, I have abstained from alcohol for 89 days, considerably more than the 9 days that I abstained in 2013.

If I abstain the rest of this calender month, I will have abstained a total of 98 days this year, compared to only 9 days through September of last year.


One factor, in abstaining vs drinking days is the number of drinks taken on drinking days during any month, when compared with non-drinking days of other months.

I I were to abstain 20 days of one thirty-day month, and drink 10 drinks a day for the reamining 10 days of that month, that would be 100 drinks total for that 30 day month.

But, if I were to drink two drinks every day and not abstain any days of the following 31-day month, I would have consumed only 66 drinks for that month of drinkinig every day, and not abstaining any days, compared to 100 drinks for the previous month in which I abstained for 20 days. 


So, a large count of days abstaining from alcohol for any month, or year, might not mean that I drank less alcohol if I drank a large amount of alcohol on the days that I did drink in that year.


Similarly, drinking a smaller amount of alcohol every day of a month or year, I could have consumed far less alcohol than if I had consumed on a month or year of more abstaining days but drinkinig a larger amount on my drinking days.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I have absinthe'd from alcohol many times this year.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Zack said:


> I have absinthe'd from alcohol many times this year.


Zack, I think that's the first reference to absinthe I have seen on this thread.

I am so behind the times, that I did not know until fairly recently that absinthe has in recent years has once again become legal in the USA, altho I am not too clear on the details.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

helpless said:


> Zack, I think that's the first reference to absinthe I have seen on this thread.
> 
> I am so behind the times, that I did not know until fairly recently that absinthe has in recent years has once again become legal in the USA, altho I am not too clear on the details.


It is surrounded by myth and lore but basically it is just crap tasting booze that is a little stronger. It won't strip paint, it won't make you mad and it won't make you blind. You're more likely to go mad and blind if you indulge in solitary vices that I daren't describe here as women and children probably visit this board and they don't want to read about people discussing masturbation and pornography.


----------



## Klio (Sep 22, 2014)

I become the greatest party animal ever when I drink. I LOVE it.

I only drink heavily when I have to be social or hang out with people, which happens rarely. I wish it could happen more frequently.

I'm a terrible bore when sober...and I rarely talk.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Got tomorrow off, I'm feeling better, so I'm gonna have a few beers later on


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Started yet?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh yeah  Feeling pretty good right now


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been keeping myself occupied with games  It is always good when I find a game that keeps me occupied for a while.

If you like RPGs, give Rift a try man. This game is pretty awesome so far, I've hit level 50 so I don't know how well the end game is, but so far it is pretty fun. It is free, so I'm pretty happy with it. 

What have you been up to man?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just been working. The new job has sent anxiety levels through the roof.  But the extra cash is nice.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I hear ya man, work can be a real pita. The cash is nice though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, but if this new job works out (and that's a mighty big if), then in a year or two I'll be able to buy a new car, move into a better apartment, and eventually think about going back to school. That's if I don't get myself fired first.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I know that feeling, it really sucks. All we can really do is work hard, and hope for the best.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

How have things been going for you? How's business at the thrift shop?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It's pretty good man, It is easy going. But I always am worried that I will be pulled from my position, that is just the way things are I suppose. I am a hard worker, but at the same time I am not a social butterfly, and that can make a large difference in any job. My performance only goes so far, if I can not keep my coworkers entertained.

I'm a lousy entertainer :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's pretty cool. I hope that you will find success. I shop at thrift stores all the time.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

sitting on my porch, got an arturo fuente and a few old rasputins on me, today should be good


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Touché. I'm getting back in the action tonight.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Ooh looks scrumptious


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am posting in this thread.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Any participation is good participation (jeez I don't like that word)


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You don't like the word "participation"? :lol


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, yea reminds me too much of school when having had to "participate".


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Berry freaking ciders Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*How much is a mickey?*



redstar312 said:


> I only bought a mickey of rum today, so I won't be getting _too _smashed.


redstar, is a mickey a 375 mil bottle?

That must be a newie size.

Although the metric size beer, wine and spirits bottles and cans have been with us for one generation at least, taking effect in 1978, the old terms, like fifth, half pint (or, short half pint at 200 mil) and pint(or, short pint at 375 mil) are still in use.

One lingering question I've got which goes way past my generation is the "Poor Boy" sized wine bottle. Nobody I've asked knows what size it was.

In one of Jack Kerouac's novels, he tells about being under the influence in a hotel room full of poor boy wine bottles.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Back at school, liver's good enough...time for some grandpa's cough medicine on this lovely Wednesday evening.


Bert, glad your liver is good enough.

Speaking of cough syrups, I've read that back in the 1960s, some enthusiasts claimed that Dextromephorphan hydrobromide cough syrup was a good high, and it could even put one into a state where communication with extraterrestrial entities was possible.

That cough syrup tastes so bad, I can hardly get one dose down, although it does cause somewhat of a relaxed state.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

redstar312 said:


> I'd totally join you but my liver, my waistline, and my wallet all demand that I not drinkevery day.  But I'll be in on Saturday.


redstar, glad you can skip drinking some days.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Folded Edge said:


> Hello to all fellow drinkers. As some one else mentioned, it's nice to see Bert is back on a healthy tip, well healthy enough to drink at least. :b
> 
> My first couple of weeks of college are over. 2nd oldest in the class and I have absolutely nothing in common with the rest of the class. I'm pretty much looking at being on my lonesome for the most part, which is fine really and basically what I'm used to.
> 
> ...


Folded Edge, glad your eye surgery turned out well.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

yay, i taxed some buckfast to drink with one of the patients.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Two years without any booze! :evil...yeah, I'm drunk as fu...Ricky at the moment...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate when I ask a coworker or friend if they want to get a drink after work and they respond with, "but it's Tuesday."




PRECISELY.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> I hate when I ask a coworker or friend if they want to get a drink after work and they respond with, "but it's Tuesday."
> 
> PRECISELY.


lol I once knew a guy who had 4 pints of beer for lunch everyday...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, it's not Tuesday. They must be werry drunk already.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Who's up to some poker? *burp*


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

helpless said:


> Folded Edge, glad your eye surgery turned out well.


Thanks Helpless.  I hope your doing ok!!

I've stuck the college course out so far but one younger class member really likes taking the piss out of me, my confidence is low and I've been out of education for nearly 20 years but he likes to mock me about how dumb I seem. Not the most pleasant of experiences.

Anyway... any fellow drinkers around this evening ? :b


----------



## Aardvark (Sep 23, 2014)

Have only ever had Woodchuck's and Yuengling. Like Woodchuck's, hate Yuengling. Gonna have some ladies over this week.

What are some decent or good-tasting beers that can get us drunk QUICKLY? Nothing that will cost hundreds of dollars, lol.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

My favourite movie to watch while drunk is Burn After Reading. 

And yeah, helpless, a "mickey" is 375 ml. Maybe it's just a Canadian term. :stu


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sup guys..


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Starting Back*



redstar312 said:


> My favourite movie to watch while drunk is Burn After Reading.
> 
> And yeah, helpless, a "mickey" is 375 ml. Maybe it's just a Canadian term. :stu


Thanks for enlightening me, redstar.

Have thot of getting 2 mini bottles of Bacardi amber this week, but I don't want any temptation to start back drinking before I reach my abstaining goal of 2 straight calender months, August and September, and my total this year of 100 days of abstaining.

But, a week from now, I will have reached that goal of abstaining.

Have been thinking of getting a bottle of Christian Brothers Dry Sherry Sack, but that stuff tastes so good, I might yield to temptation and drink the whole bottle, as I sometimes do.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Reverse Osmosis Water*



Berzerker said:


> You gotta get one of those water enhancer things that come in those small boxes at the stores. Get a jolly ranchers apple one then put that in a bottle of water shake it then that's step 1 and 2 out of the way. Get some vodka, something really strong and mix it into there and you get sweet, sweet poison


I mix my Rum, Vodka and other distilled spirits with reverse osmosis water, and never tap water, which I use only for showering.

Penn & Teller in their That's Bull S---! show, pretty much denounced bottled water, claimng that some bottled water distributers just put tap water into their bottles, a claim that I would not dispute.

My switch from tap water to bottled water ocurred many years ago.

The reason for the switch?

The tap water just tasted so horrible!

But, I would say that, over the years of Bottled Water Only, sometimes the bottled water tastes bad.

I get my bottled water, which I bottle myself, from a reverse osmosis water company, and on occasions, it has a bad chemical taste to it.

My guess is that taste might come from chemicals used to clean their reverse osmosis machinery.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*If You Can Remember . . .*



zonebox said:


> 151, man I haven't had that for a long time. If I recall correctly, in the neighborhood of 20 years. I had a friend, who knew this girl who drank the stuff like water. Literally, she would go through a half gallon like no one's business. I remember seeing empty bottles around her apartment :lol


I know some of the posters on this thread meditate about aging.

In the Long Disease of my Own Life, I found that when I could remember 10 years ago, that I was starting to age.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Bela "Dracula" Lugosi*



pos said:


> Drinking doesnt work on me anymore. it sucks


I read somewhere about Ed Wood, being friends of Bela "Dracula" Lugosi in Mr. Lugosi's later years, and that Mr. Wood took Bela to a funeral home, where he bought formaldehyde to drink, because regular alcohol no longer worked for Bela.

Could this be really true?

How much formaldehyde could a person drink and not die from it?

When Mr. Lugosi finally did die, his wife at the time said his body was surrounded with (I suppose regular) liquor bottles, which she removed from the room for appearances' sake.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Got me some gin, also......






.......lol


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

helpless said:


> Bert, glad your liver is good enough.


Muchas gracias señor.

To drink or not to drink, that is the question.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

If I have to ask, then there's no reason to. Drinking it is.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm turning 21 next month. Any drink recommendations?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

musiclover55 said:


> I'm turning 21 next month. Any drink recommendations?


What type of recommendations?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bert Reynolds said:


> What type of recommendations?


Any kind of alcohol. I was thinking beer, but someone told me I shouldn't waste my first time on that lol :stu

Probably something that's not too strong though.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

musiclover55 said:


> Any kind of alcohol. I was thinking beer, but someone told me I shouldn't waste my first time on that lol :stu
> 
> Probably something that's not too strong though.


Errm, I'm not too sure. Girls tend to have different drink preferences from what I've witnessed in the past. Are you a fruity flavor type of person and care about taste or the just want to get down to the business type?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I love strawberry daiquiris. At most grocery stores I go to, they usually come prepackaged so there is no work involved, they are delicious and are not too high in alcohol content. They usually go for about $2.00 a piece.

You really want to pace yourself your first time drinking, don't get the hard stuff unless you mix it very weak - which can be tricky if you have no experience. The thing with liquor is after your first mixed drink, the alcohol taste sort of subsides and it is easy to mix them stronger without realizing just how much you are putting into it.. which is why I suggest the premixed stuffs.

Stay safe, and have a great birthday


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Errm, I'm not too sure. Girls tend to have different drink preferences from what I've witnessed in the past. Are you a fruity flavor type of person and care about taste or the just want to get down to the business type?


I do want something that tastes good. I've had a peach wine cooler before and it tasted OK.

How's something like a margarita? Or gin and tonic (I think that's what it's called)?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

zonebox said:


> I love strawberry daiquiris. At most grocery stores I go to, they usually come prepackaged so there is no work involved, they are delicious and are not too high in alcohol content. They usually go for about $2.00 a piece.
> 
> You really want to pace yourself your first time drinking, don't get the hard stuff unless you mix it very weak - which can be tricky if you have no experience. The thing with liquor is after your first mixed drink, the alcohol taste sort of subsides and it is easy to mix them stronger without realizing just how much you are putting into it.. which is why I suggest the premixed stuffs.
> 
> Stay safe, and have a great birthday


Thanks 

I'm definitely gonna check that out and thanks for the tips!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehhehehehehehe

-u-


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

musiclover55 said:


> I'm turning 21 next month. Any drink recommendations?


New Glarus Spotted Cow - tUnofficial Beer of Wisconsin; I'll mail you a sixer. :b


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

musiclover55 said:


> Any kind of alcohol. I was thinking beer, but someone told me I shouldn't waste my first time on that lol :stu
> 
> Probably something that's not too strong though.


Go with the hard ****. After you've tried some of that, the lighter stuff will be cake.

Anyways, been feel so lonely the last 2 days I just took like 3 shots. God I wish I could be buzzed for the rest of my life. Everything feels so warm. Music hits me harder. I'm smiling for no reason.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

musiclover55, I really don't know what to advise you for your first drink, although I think beer would be OK.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Addenda*

Some addenda to my post #2518 , a bout Bela Lugosi allegedly drinking formaldehyde.

I had read that there are other nostrums that some really hard core alcoholics drink when regular alcohol isn't available, or doesn't work for them.

Rubbing alcohol, which reportedly has the nick name of "rubby dub."

Anyone else ever hear rubbing alcohol called, "rubby dub?"

Well, if you haven't, be glad you finally heard it, or read it here on SAS Forums. (The first time I read it was in The Plain Truth magazine, many years ago).

And, another one from that same Plain Truth article:

Kerosine and buttermilk.

While I've heard of people drinking rubby dub quite a few times, that was the one and only time I've heard of anyone drinking kerosine and buttermilk

Back in the 1980s, maybe 1988, Walter Mondale ran for prresident, and his running mate was Michael DuKakas.

Mr. DuKakas's wife, Kitty, was an alcoholic, and she said in a TV interview that she was so embarassed by going to the liquor store so much that she decided to drink "rubby dub."

She put the bottle of rubbnig alcohol to ther mouth, and started drinking from it, and the next thing she knew she was in a hospital.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Bedbugs*



redstar312 said:


> Tomorrow's the day I talk to my landlord to try and get him to do something about these ****ing bedbugs that've been causing me problems for two weeks.


redstar, in earlier years, I often heard it said, that bedbugs were pests of the past, that were no longer known today, although the old saying, "don't let the bedbugs bite," was still spoken.

Well, in this years meeting of Condo Owners, I was told that there were bedbug infestations in some of the condos, and that bedbugs were once again a problem.

So far, I haven't noticed any bedbugs in my condo, altho I don't know what they look like, or how big they are.

Can you tell me what to be looking out for, in case any bed bugs could already have spread from that other unit into mine?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sorry To Read*



Big Game Theory said:


> I am an alcoholic and it's not a path you want to go down. I drink alone and I wake up *every single morning* with a hangover, some worse than others. It's just horrible.
> 
> If you're not already past the point of no return, I suggest you find alternative ways to cope. It's awesome at first... but when you get to the point where no amount of alcohol is not enough and you always need another drink, it's a nightmare.


Big Game Theory,

Sorry to read that alcohol has become such a problem to you.

I hope that since this post, you have been able to stop drinking.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*wHAT iS . . .*



blue2 said:


>


What is that type of beer glass called?

I don't think that type of beer glass is very commonly used today.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

helpless said:


> What is that type of beer glass called?
> 
> I don't think that type of beer glass is very commonly used today.


It's a glass that originated in Germany I think. It has a name for it but I can't remember.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> It's a glass that originated in Germany I think. It has a name for it but I can't remember.


Isn't that a Pilsner glass?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

KyleInSTL said:


> Isn't that a Pilsner glass?


Yea you're probably right. I'm thinking about something else.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bleh, can't drink Saturday.. parents coming down on Sunday to drop off their birds early in the morning, as I need to "bird sit" for them.

So, it looks as though tonight is the night I properly get my drink on


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

hehe, steaks and cocktails tonight on pass.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It is a slow night tonight.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, just started myself. 1 down, 14 to go.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm drinking in a bar right now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Steve French said:


> Well, just started myself. 1 down, 14 to go.


I've got another 8 in the fridge, I'm on the sixth right now.



redstar312 said:


> I'm drinking in a bar right now.


Ah man, wish I was there. Hope you are having a good time dude.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

the Wtf is this **** I've had like six rum and cokes and I feel nothing.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I'm drinking in a bar right now.


Terrible how the taxis cost too much and the damn train doesn't run all night, really throws a wrench in my partying abilities. Of course that could be averted picking up a girl or knowing anybody, but this is me we're talking about.

Also pretty difficult when the time comes to rock a piss when out of the bar. Hard to find a few nice trees. Had to whip er out in full few of a few people and wash a wall last time I was there.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> the Wtf is this **** I've had like six rum and cokes and I feel nothing.


That sucks man, can you taste the rum in the drinks at all?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I haven't been to a bar for years, the last one was probably close to 9 or 10 years ago.. 

I can't believe it has been that long, now I have to go to one just because of the fact that it has been so long.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

zonebox said:


> I haven't been to a bar for years, the last one was probably close to 9 or 10 years ago..
> 
> I can't believe it has been that long, now I have to go to one just because of the fact that it has been so long.


Went to one a few weeks ago, it was pretty ****ty. A terrible place for an introvert by myself. I was also in the hole pretty terribly after the cover and a few drinks.

And there's always somebody wanting to punch me in the face. Must just have that look.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Steve French said:


> Went to one a few weeks ago, it was pretty ****ty. A terrible place for an introvert by myself. I was also in the hole pretty terribly after the cover and a few drinks.
> 
> And there's always somebody wanting to punch me in the face. Must just have that look.


I prefer the run down joints, with a few people, some old beat pool tables, and warped pool sticks :lol The perfect place for social misfits such as myself. Finding such a bar could get expensive though, the last one I found was a little Irish pub in Ohio, was a great location, incredibly laid back, just a few people there, the place was worn down but I really liked it.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> the Wtf is this **** I've had like six rum and cokes and I feel nothing.


The reason why bars are overrated and alright for just socializing (even then you can't hear the other person talk), nothing else. Not only do most skimp on the spiking, they also have a tendency to water down their bottles when they charge nearly double to begin with. Going to a bar with no intentions of talking to anyone or going with anyone besides merely trying to get drunk is pointless imo. Which is why I have never done that.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Yea you're probably right. I'm thinking about something else.


Thanks for the posts, Kyle and Bert.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*I would second what*



cocooned said:


> Well i think the people that post in this thread are the most laid back i've seen on this site. Don't worry about what we think of you. Also I'm running pretty ****in low on beer, if anybody would like to donate to my Saturday night super drunk fun time fund thatd be dope.


I would second what cocooned said in reply to blue2 about the people on this webpage.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Will Also second*



zonebox said:


> Thanks man, I have my moments though.
> 
> I felt like I was gonna pass out at my job today.. they worked me hard.


I will also second what redstar said above in reply to zonebox.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Another Like Minded Person*



zonebox said:


> We all have our faults :lol Just kidding man, I never really got into Star Wars so we are on even ground here, well you are slightly above me.
> 
> I've not been much of a TV person lately, we gave up cable a while ago. I do keep up with the walking dead though.


Zonebos, that makes two of us. I saw the first Star Wars film in a movie house, and never saw any of the sequels not in a movie theater, on VHS, or DVD.

Also, I would not even have cable TV if it were not mandatory in my condo monthly member fees.

I very rarely watch TV.

Last year, I recorded the Clemsen-Carolina game, on VHS, so I could FF thru the commercials, and probably took 3 weeks to watch it.

The sound amplifier burned out on my TV set, years ago, and I never took it to a shop to get it fixed.

I just run the audio output from my VHS, which the cable signal goes thru, 
into the amplifier of my video cam corder, and listen to it with my headset, on the rare times that I do watch television.

But, that doesnt' mean I have given up television, does it?

Think about it (as jerry lee lewus said, at the end of singing drinkin' wine spoodie oodie)

Internet computers are nothing but another form of TV, so instead of banishing TV from my life, I've just changed the form of TV that consumes a large portion of my time.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*I'll Second That (for the third time today)*



tpol said:


> Alcohol is a lame drug. I'm on an amphetamine bender, while chewing alprazolam and chain smoking camel crush menthols.


tpol, I'll second what you said above, leaving out the alprazolam, although I probably tired it in the past, but can't recall now exactly what it is, and smoking the camel crush.

And, I'm not on an amphetemine bender now.

But, as the late great Johnn Cash said, "Amphetemine is my drug of choice."

And, alcohol is definitely a lame drug compared to amphetemine.

I'll elaborate more on this in another post or posts.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> The reason why bars are overrated and alright for just socializing (even then you can't hear the other person talk), nothing else. Not only do most skimp on the spiking, they also have a tendency to water down their bottles when they charge nearly double to begin with. Going to a bar with no intentions of talking to anyone or going with anyone besides merely trying to get drunk is pointless imo. Which is why I have never done that.


You're telling me. I spent $60 on drinks and didn't even get slightly buzzed. But I met some new people so that was nice.  And tonight I'm fully loaded and ready to get blasted.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

helpless said:


> tpol, I'll second what you said above, leaving out the alprazolam, although I probably tired it in the past, but can't recall now exactly what it is, and smoking the camel crush.
> 
> And, I'm not on an amphetemine bender now.
> 
> ...


Probably should avoid talking about illegal drugs. Don't want to get this thread locked.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Probably should avoid talking about illegal drugs. Don't want to get this thread locked.


What's the job situation, if you'll share your concern.

For me, it's Bud Light Lime night. Full sobriety isn't something I can cope with at the moment.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> What's the job situation, if you'll share your concern.
> 
> For me, it's Bud Light Lime night. Full sobriety isn't something I can cope with at the moment.


I got a private talking to in the boss' office on Friday about needing to improve on my accuracy, a certain measure of job performance. It just feels like I can't do anything right, I'm such a **** up I can't even handle a job that a trained monkey could do. He didn't threaten to fire me, though. So I suppose that I've still got the chance to stick with it.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I got a private talking to in the boss' office on Friday about needing to improve on my accuracy, a certain measure of job performance. It just feels like I can't do anything right, I'm such a **** up I can't even handle a job that a trained monkey could do. He didn't threaten to fire me, though. So I suppose that I've still got the chance to stick with it.


Hang in there. Just show a willingness to accept and respond to feedback and you should be fine.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> Hang in there. Just show a willingness to accept and respond to feedback and you should be fine.


I hope you're right. I really need this job, and if I lose it then... I don't know what I'd do...


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> I hope you're right. I really need this job, and if I lose it then... I don't know what I'd do...


Then, don't lose it. You'll figure it out.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the Reply*



redstar312 said:


> Probably should avoid talking about illegal drugs. Don't want to get this thread locked.


Thanks for the reply, redstar312.

I don't think there is any legality problem, since on the drug treatments thread, some members discuss dexedrine still being legally prescribed as a treatment for depression, and for SA.

I would not try to get a doctor to prescribe dexedrine for my depression and SA, because of blood pressure concerns.

And, the only time I have taken dexedrine it was by prescription, not illegally obtained.

I would not today take any drug that might elevate my blood pressure.

Actually, while amphetemine was made a prescripton drug in 1959, ten years after it was dropped from the Benzedrine ihhaler, which was then name changed to the Benzedrex ihhaler, amphetemine contined to be in some non prescription inhalers until sometime in 1971, when it was finally banned in inhalers.

I found that last statement in a book titled, The Speed Culture, so if anyone wants to check out that source, and dispute it, please do so.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

i have a bottle of bacardi stashed away in my case.. it decided to fall into my strawberry and lime water today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's cheap, & it's local, but it's satisfying my beer craving at the moment



BleedingHearts said:


> Bought two 12 packs for myself. I _may_ have a drinking problem. It's called Upper Canada btw, actually quite good, I thought it would be like the watered down Molson/Coors, etc. but it's not. I really like it.


It's always nice to get a random buy & find it's actually pretty solid. There's some seasonal "Pine" beer made in Nova Scotia or Newfoundland that I heard about on CBC a while back. It's supposed to be pretty potent but it's one I want to try at some point


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> i have a bottle of bacardi stashed away in my case.. it decided to fall into my strawberry and lime water today.


Sounds like quite a mess. Hopefully it wasn't too bad.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> i have a bottle of bacardi stashed away in my case.. it decided to fall into my strawberry and lime water today.


Bacardi is a nice drink been falling into my lemon and lime water recently..:teeth


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

This thread has been slow lately. One of those nights again :stu :drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm at it too.  Just a few though, it's a work night.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Damn work


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I need to get drunk. Take me far away


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I gotta say drinking on an empty stomach is significantly more effective and efficient in a couple of ways.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, its Thursday. Time to get ****tered.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Well, its Thursday. Time to get ****tered.


What are Thursdays for you?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> What are Thursdays for you?


Fridays. But any days are a good occasion.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Having a couple. I've discovered a new brand of rum, "The Kraken". It's delicious.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Having a couple. I've discovered a new brand of rum, "The Kraken". It's delicious.


Don't think i've touched the rum since the first time I got good and plastered so long ago. My memory only went to 9 o'clock. Woke up not knowing where I was, not wearing my own clothes, covered in dirt and blood. It was a good party.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I always wonder whether it's a coincidence or not that this thread gets all vacant when I show up.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve French said:


> I always wonder whether it's a coincidence or not that this thread gets all vacant when I show up.


Lol, no dude, only we're (only me as it seems tonight) too drunk or nobody is on.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I've been drinking plenty of Chardonnay lately. I always thought white wines were a bit dainty when I was younger. Before I preferred darker stuff like whiskey, dark lagers and stouts and burgundy. But now I'm into lighter stuff like gin, pale ales and white wine.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Found new beer I really enjoyed. Smithwicks. It's an import (to US), so will go a hunting for it in the stores.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Why do a lot of people suck at typing when they are drunk? It's not even hard.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

KyleInSTL said:


> Found new beer I really enjoyed. Smithwicks. It's an import (to US), so will go a hunting for it in the stores.


 Smithwicks is popular in the older generation in Ireland a light Irish ale for those that don't drink guinness


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Looking forward to a few beers tonight, if I can stay awake at anyrate.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

scooby said:


> Why do a lot of people suck at typing when they are drunk? It's not even hard.


I think it depends how drunk they are. Drunk is a vague term.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

BleedingHearts said:


> My friends keep telling me to go with them to this bar nearby that servers Murphy's Irish Stout which is supposedly even better than Guinness. This is the only bar that serves it in my area and I never see it in my local beer stores.
> 
> Has anyone tried this before? I'm assuming it would taste better on tap than from can/bottle of course but what did you think of it? They say it's less bitter than Guinness and almost comparable to chocolate milk? lol. I'm dying to know.


Yeah I've tried it, its less bitter than Guinness I'm not a big stout fan but murphys is similar to how you describe it, Kilkenny irish cream ale is another very nice irish brew don't know if its available outside Ireland though...Its an ale with the head and creaminess of a stout


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I got a private talking to in the boss' office on Friday about needing to improve on my accuracy, a certain measure of job performance. It just feels like I can't do anything right, I'm such a **** up I can't even handle a job that a trained monkey could do. He didn't threaten to fire me, though. So I suppose that I've still got the chance to stick with it.


too much real life. I keep messing up at work. I work in a warehouse, it isn't rocket science but for some reason I can't get the hang of things. Today when I miscounted it caused a stall in production and the manager had to come over to me to help fix it. Apparently there was a note from someone in production and everything. I didn't think I would cause such a huge problem by my own mistake. Just when I thought I had learned everything I screw up. I really don't think I can do anything well. Sigh.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

HST check came in, decided to go buy a sixer of Guinness Extra Stout. Then it'll be on to the MGD when the good beer is gone.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I love Guinness. it just tastes good to me for whatever reason.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> too much real life. I keep messing up at work. I work in a warehouse, it isn't rocket science but for some reason I can't get the hang of things. Today when I miscounted it caused a stall in production and the manager had to come over to me to help fix it. Apparently there was a note from someone in production and everything. I didn't think I would cause such a huge problem by my own mistake. Just when I thought I had learned everything I screw up. I really don't think I can do anything well. Sigh.


I know what you mean. I had a great day at work today, I was fast and accurate, until the very end of the day, when I took a corner with the the electric pallet jack and ended up breaking three cases of goods. Wound up staying late by a few minutes to fix my mistake. Made me feel like a total **** up, wound up going to the liquor store to grab some booze to make myself feel like not such a total jerk-off. I can't do anything right.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I know what you mean. I had a great day at work today, I was fast and accurate, until the very end of the day, when I took a corner with the the electric pallet jack and ended up breaking three cases of goods. Wound up staying late by a few minutes to fix my mistake. Made me feel like a total **** up, wound up going to the liquor store to grab some booze to make myself feel like not such a total jerk-off. I can't do anything right.


yeah its more so how I think about myself than the actual mistake. my confidence is fragile so it really hurts when I do something wrong. and I can't just move on or whatever.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It has been a rather great night, with nothing in particular happening :lol


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

zonebox said:


> It has been a rather great night, with nothing in particular happening :lol


seems preferable than too much happening.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

scooby said:


> Why do a lot of people suck at typing when they are drunk? It's not even hard.












says you


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

SummerRae said:


> says you


Dude, that doesn't count. That was from my phone. Typing from an actual keyboard is way easier. I struggle to type accurately on my phone even when sober.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

scooby said:


> Dude, that doesn't count. That was from my phone. Typing from an actual keyboard is way easier. I struggle to type accurately on my phone even when sober.


THEY COULD BE ON THEIR PHONES :mum


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't have much to say today except that another week has gone by without my taking a drink of alcohol.

Now into 3 straight months of abstaining.

Still have a lot to do on my job, so not much time for the Net.

Will probably start back drinking alchol again, when I decide that the time is right.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

scooby said:


> Dude, that doesn't count. That was from my phone. Typing from an actual keyboard is way easier. I struggle to type accurately on my phone even when sober.


Excuses :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Drunk.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Excuses :b


No way really, it's much easier typing on a keyboard than on a phone. Like right now I'm 8 beers in and I can type here much more easily than on my phone when sober. My thumbs are too fat for phone typing.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

No one else at it tonight?


----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

Shouldn't have started in on the bottle of vodka.

Hello everyone.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

mojito with my breakfast burrito? i think so


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Anyone else drinking tonight?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*That was Yesterday*



Soilwork said:


> Anyone else drinking tonight?


Soilwork, that post was yesterday.

Yesterday I did not drink any alcohol.

So far today, 1:48 EDT, I have not had a drink of alcohol.

I can't say for sure about the rest of today, since I have been thinking of resuming my nighttime drinks.

I think I want to write up my counts of how much I have been drinking so far this year compared with this time last year, and post them here on this and two other message boards.

But, I keep procrastinating, and I may just reach the point where one night, I will be ready to start back drinking, and will do so, regardless of any formalities such as posting counts of my drinking to the net.

It'll be a case of Whichever Comes First.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

'ello


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hash


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

^ doubt it highlyyyy

Also 2 40z and a cigar for lunch


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

helpless said:


> Don't have much to say today except that another week has gone by without my taking a drink of alcohol.
> 
> Now into 3 straight months of abstaining.
> 
> ...


That's really good going! I hope you continue on that path until you decide the time is a right to change that fact :yes

Hola drinking thread people :drunkI hope your all well.

I made wonton soup for the first time today.... it turned out to be bloody magic  Must make again! MMMMmmmm wonton *drools* :boogie


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Hash or a polished turd. I'm leaning a bit more towards a polished turd.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Hash or a polished turd. I'm leaning a bit more towards a polished turd.


Bert sir! Glad to see your around and asking the serious questions :b

In answer, surely hash is to be smoked and turds ain't for polishing because of their lack of tensile strength. They are certainly not for leaning on :no


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> Bert sir! Glad to see your around and asking the serious questions :b
> 
> In answer, surely hash is to be smoked and turds ain't for polishing because of their lack of tensile strength. They are certainly not for leaning on :no


Lol, I agree with your reasoning folded. Cheers btw, I am getting drunk!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Hash or a polished turd. I'm leaning a bit more towards a polished turd.


crazy >_>'


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

inna sense said:


> crazy >_>'


Crazy is as crazy does.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Crazy is as crazy does.


i remember!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Lol, I agree with your reasoning folded. Cheers btw, I am getting  drunk!


I can't say that I'm getting drunk, but I am having two or three to unwind after a work day.  Cheers.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I can't say that I'm getting drunk, but I am having two or three to unwind after a work day.  Cheers.


Cheers brother. I'll be getting drunk again on Saturday =)


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

So...What's everyone drinking lately?

I got two 6 packs of these:









A beer native to my country.

But I'm a lightweight so I'll probably only finish a pack and a half of them.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

knockin back some hard ciders with my breakfast, today should be good


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

yes, today should be good.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the Post*



Folded Edge said:


> That's really good going! I hope you continue on that path until you decide the time is a right to change that fact :yes
> 
> Hola drinking thread people :drunkI hope your all well.
> 
> I made wonton soup for the first time today.... it turned out to be bloody magic  Must make again! MMMMmmmm wonton *drools* :boogie


Thanks for the post, Folded Edge.

My motto's always been/
when its right/
why wait until the middle
of a cold dark night/
-Starland Vocal Band

The night time is the right time
-creedence clearwater revival, and how many others?

Those songwriters and singers were obviously referring to lovin' but the same applies to drinking alcohol, also.

I went to sleep early last night (well, early for me, probalby midnght) and woke up at 5:45 AM and started thinking that it would be just the right time for a drink or two.

Seems like drinks at that time, are the best.

And, I don't mean eye opener drinks, to start the day, but drinks to put me back to sleep, and after waking up later in the day, startinig the day with no drinks.

Cleanng rooms at a motel, where I frequently saw people during the daytime, taking drinks of liquor, I told them I was a nightcap drinker who only drank at night.

One guy told me the best drinking is in the daytime.

I think Orson Wells in a TV interview, also said the same thing, altho he said he did not have a drinking problem.

Oh well, my next drink(s) are stil lin the future.

That future possibly starting as soon as I have retired the car and my keys for the day.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Also My Impression*



Bert Reynolds said:


> Hash or a polished turd. I'm leaning a bit more towards a polished turd.


Yes, Burt, that was also my impression.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

scooby said:


> So...What's everyone drinking lately?
> 
> I got two 6 packs of these:
> 
> ...


That looks pretty damned good man.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I have 14 beers in the fridge, and I may just get through them all tonight. I wish I had some rum right about now though. I would really like a nice spiced rum and diet coke, oh well.. Cheap-o beer for tonight it is.

Busch light, where you can get a 12 pack for about $7.00 :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, **** it.. I'm getting drunk and playing video games 

Time to get the kids ready for bed, then crack open a beer and relax.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Okay, **** it.. I'm getting drunk and playing video games
> 
> Time to get the kids ready for bed, then crack open a beer and relax.


:drunkCheers! Have any recommendations?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

^^
Just the cheap stuff for me.

and some Prince to start with.. I'm not much of a 80s guy, but this song should suffice.






Seems like youtube pulled this song, so no inserts.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well actually I was referring to the video games. I have like 3 that I need to play still but I'm not in the mood for them.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

joked35 said:


> Well actually I was referring to the video games. I have like 3 that I need to play still but I'm not in the mood for them.


Oh, lol. Sorry man, I've been playing Rift lately.

I like my games like I like my beer, cheap!

I might fire up my emulator and play secret of mana later on though.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Oh, lol. Sorry man, I've been playing Rift lately.
> 
> I like my games like I like my beer, cheap!
> 
> I might fire up my emulator and play secret of mana later on though.


Hmm we are opposites in both aspects then. I buy games on steam like every week and play half of them lol.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm all about being frugal :lol

It is funny, I have spent probably 10 hours playing Rift to accumulate enough platinum to purchase their store credits on the auction house, which I could purchase myself for $10 in real cash. I have fun doing it though, so there is that. It is sort of a pride thing, you know? Getting as much as you can as cheaply as you can and having fun while doing it.

I would like to have a newer game to play though, I wandered through a Game Stop today and it was incredibly tempting.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

craving a beer pretty badly right know but i need to go to sleep in two hours for work. ill hold out for tomorrow.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

MiMiK said:


> craving a beer pretty badly right know but i need to go to sleep in two hours for work. ill hold out for tomorrow.


Yeah, I know how that feels. Saturday used to be my drinking night as well, but it got bumped up to Friday. I miss drinking with you guys on Saturday though.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

lol do you guys even accomplish anything in this thread?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

joked35 said:


> lol do you guys even accomplish anything in this thread?


I once chugged a beer in less than 10 seconds.. It was a memorable time, for me at least.. I think the straw contributed strongly to my achievement.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

zonebox said:


> I once chugged a beer in less than 10 seconds.. It was a memorable time, for me at least.. I think the straw contributed strongly to my achievement.


This is where all the great minds of SAS come together at the end of a long week and discuss matters of great importance, such as video games and beer. This is us right now lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Indubitably 
:drunk


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

:drunkAww ****. Just like that I have people coming over. I wont be on for much longer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I got absorbed into rift.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Yeah, I know how that feels. Saturday used to be my drinking night as well, but it got bumped up to Friday. I miss drinking with you guys on Saturday though.


You could always drink on Friday *and *Saturday.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> You could always drink on Friday *and *Saturday.


I don't think I could do that, as much as I like drinking.. even as much as i like hanging out with you guys  I think the most tempting thing would be hanging out with you guys, especially you RedStar as you rock and I love hanging here with you when I am drinking.

The problem arises two fold, first being that any alcohol tastes miserable to me after a night of drinking, a rather weird phenomena which hit me in my 30s.. no matter how nice being intoxicated is for me. But the second, is that my wife's schedule has shifted and I got to get up early and watch over the little ones.

Which ultimately sucks, I miss hanging with you guys on Saturdays. Fridays seem dead here.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I drunk 3 glasses of arbor mist peach moscato yesterday. Wasn't even "buzzed", at least I don't think so lol


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Happy 21st B'day @musiclover55 !

Cele hard.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

SoyUnPerdedor said:


> Happy 21st B'day @musiclover55 !
> 
> Cele hard.


Aww thanks! 

I actually have another bottle of moscato (peach mango flavored), so I'll probably try that out!


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Aaannnddd just like that, I made $200. :cigHigh life. Good night.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

musiclover55 said:


> I drunk 3 glasses of arbor mist peach moscato yesterday. Wasn't even "buzzed", at least I don't think so lol


Hope your b-day was good. Maybe switch to liquor for a definite buzz. Tequila, vodka, and rum are among my favorites, oh yeah and some nice bourbon whiskey.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Hope your b-day was good. Maybe switch to liquor for a definite buzz. Tequila, vodka, and rum are among my favorites, oh yeah and some nice bourbon whiskey.


Thanks!

Yeah I kinda wanna try tequila and rum+coke (heard things about it). Maybe sometime next week


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Getting drunk + The Walking Dead marathon tonight


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha I was wondering when you'd show up.  I've started, watching some hockey as well.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

what time do they stop selling beer for you guys?

yesterday I tried to buy some but it was after midnight so I wasn't allowed to. and that was a special place, most stop at 9 apparently where I live.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Liquor stores are open until 11 here. Bars until they close, dunno when that is though.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah i could never go to a bar (would feel so self conscious and out of place).

are liquor stores open later than grocery stores or gas stations for beer then? eleven sounds pretty late.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Grocery stores and gas stations don't sell alcohol here. Only dedicated liquor stores.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Around 10pm for liquor stores in the Northeast here.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Grocery stores and gas stations don't sell alcohol here. Only dedicated liquor stores.


i guess im lucky in that aspect I can buy beer pretty much anywhere.

but I will have to learn to buy during the day.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Actually 9pm for liquor at liquor stores and beer and wine until some stores close (I have a store near my hometown who sells until they close at 1am). And grocery stores sell beer too.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

It's all a give and take. Canada's legal drinking age is 18 as opposed to the U.S.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah if i look around maybe i can find some places selling late but still a good policy to be prepared lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> It's all a give and take. Canada's legal drinking age is 18 as opposed to the U.S.


19. But yeah, it's a trade-off. Still, I don't think liquor should be sold at grocery or convenience stores. Obviously I like alcohol, but it should be a tightly controlled substance. I think the arrangement we have here now is ideal.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> 19. But yeah, it's a trade-off. Still, I don't think liquor should be sold at grocery or convenience stores. Obviously I like alcohol, but it should be a tightly controlled substance. I think the arrangement we have here now is ideal.


That's true. But actually 18 or 19 depending on the province.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Why can't everyone get drunk on the same night. I know, I know, asking for too much.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

It used to be simple. We had our Saturdays.  But then it fractured. Still I am here. Getting drunk, not yet drunk, but getting there. I hope and pray for that time in the future when zonebox will be able to join us again for our drunken fun.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea I realize people's schedules change. Much like mine this past summer for some reason or another, but I came back for the most part thereon after. Maybe it'll change for zone too. I'm sure it will sooner or later.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

are you guys still drnking? cuz am ****faced atm on budweiser! :drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

We have select liquor stores across the city here that close at 2am. Most close between 10pm-12am though, a few at 9pm. I think they should all be open until midnight with the 2am ones to supplement that, lol. 

Debating a stroll for a bottle of spiced whiskey, could go for a taste...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm drunk and still here MiMik


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am drunk toda, Nan I will get drunk tomorrow. Hee haw.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

they stop selling alcohol here till 3am. i believe in all california not sure though


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I am drunk toda, Nan I will get drunk tomorrow. Hee haw.


lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Why can't everyone get drunk on the same night. I know, I know, asking for too much.


that would be fun.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I'm drunk and still here MiMik


what would you like to do now?


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

lawl i passed out sry. now its 9am and i need to go shopping for clothes uke since my new classes start tomorrow


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Whiskey & Water


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

tequilaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

cocooned said:


> tequilaaaaaaaaa


Salute!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

151, absolut and beer for this guy


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Friday night and Saturday morning of last week, after going over my drinking logbooks for this year, coungitn up 91 straight days of abstinance, plus 17 occasional days of abstaining from alcohol for periods from one to six days or so, total 108 days of abstinance so far this year, I decided I was ready to resume drinking.

Saturday, I got 2 mini bottles of Bacardi Silver rum. At 11:01 PM, I poured my first drink, a level 1 & 1/2 oz of rum, and miixed it with water, leaving 1/4 oz in the mini bottle, which I am keeping for later.

I took an antihistimine pill, 4 mgs of chlorpheneramine maleate, after the first drink.

At 12:01 AM, Sunday morning, I mixed with water, and drank the entire second mini bottle of Bacardi Silver, 1 & 3/4 oz, followed by another 4 mg chloropheneramine maleate pill.

I woke up fairly early Sunday morning, feeling very good.

Sunday, I got a 24 oz. can of Steele 211 Later, red label 8.1 alcohol by volume.

Drank 2 12 oz. drinks, measuring each one in a glass measuring pitcher, and drinking the beer from a styrofoam cup, with only one 4 oz. chloropheneramine.

Woke up very early this morning feeling good.

Noticed in a previous post, a can of Steele 211 silver label, abv 8.1 oz, silver labe.

However, in all the local c-stored & supermarkets, I have never seen Steele 211 Reserve lager 8.1 oz. in any can but the red label can.

Last nigh's experience reinforced my previous conclusions that Steele 211 Lager, especially in the Red Label 8.1 abv cans, has a bad taste to it, and too much alcohol.

No idea what, if anything I might be drinking tonight.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

The problem with this thread is that most users on here are from the US/Canada so when it's midnight here, it's only 7pm on the east coast and 4pm on the west coast. You North Americans need to start drinking earlier.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Soilwork said:


> drinking earlier.


 ^_______________^


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Indians gave me some fire water...what am i gonna tell them, they've been forced from their land by the white man...


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Beer? Beer.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

It's columbus day so I think it would be unpatriotic of me if I didn't celebrate our victory of stealing this land from the natives after enslaving, torturing and killing tens of thousands of them.

Bourbon it is


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Just woek up, its 6 in the morning and my knee is causing pain like ive never felt before. White russians all day long, holy nutsacks...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

What happened to your knee cocooned?

Well, this is the last night of drinking for the rest of the week. I'm feeling in need for a break again.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Meh, I'm at it again tonight too. I really should call that addictions counselor that my therapist referred me to...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea this is the 4th night in a row of getting drunk. I'm afraid I'm getting on that slippery slope again.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> What happened to your knee cocooned?
> 
> Well, this is the last night of drinking for the rest of the week. I'm feeling in need for a break again.


Tore my MCL and partially tore my ACL. Then a day after I do that I get a call from my bank that some chinamen stole my identity. So needless to say Ive been getting pretty smashed lately...

...MORE BEER!!!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

drinking vodka...anyone there?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

this thread is weak sauce.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

inna sense said:


> this thread is weak sauce.


That's just drunk talk, now.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, usual 2 Bacardi light mini bottles, with water, first one measured 
level 1 & 1/2 oz, and remainder poured into another mini.

No antihistines.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Had a few IPA's earlier, have a full case of my favorite pumpkin ale calling my name now.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'd love a decent buzz tonight, but I can't afford the calories. Damn!


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> I'd love a decent buzz tonight, but I can't afford the calories. Damn!


shhhhhhhhh yes you can, just do some pushups in the morning


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

cocooned said:


> shhhhhhhhh yes you can, just do some pushups in the morning


Nah...I had big day at the gym already and a stomach that reflects dietary sins. Got to stay the course, for awhile anyway.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> Nah...I had big day at the gym already and a stomach that reflects dietary sins. Got to stay the course, for awhile anyway.


****ty dude, Ill drink a few for you then


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

cocooned said:


> ****ty dude, Ill drink a few for you then


Thanks man...I hope it helps with your pain management. heal up, dude.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

cocooned said:


> Had a few IPA's earlier, have a full case of my favorite pumpkin ale calling my name now.


How is pumpkin ale? Sounds yummy in the tummy.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> How is pumpkin ale? Sounds yummy in the tummy.


Theyre great. I look for ones without spices added or just a tiny bit of spice though otherwise they tend to tast like mouthwash. Dogfish Head and Smuttynose are my go to pumpkin ales. Both are a little more hop forward but you can still taste the pumpkin.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

cocooned said:


> Theyre great. I look for ones without spices added or just a tiny bit of spice though otherwise they tend to tast like mouthwash. Dogfish Head and Smuttynose are my go to pumpkin ales. Both are a little more hop forward but you can still taste the pumpkin.


Dogfish is on top of my list as it is. I'll have to test that bad fella out pumpkin style.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Drinking.... drunk and alone.... naturally :b Oh dear half drunk movie quotes. Halo fellow drinkers  I hope your all doing ok :yes


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Drinking.... drunk and alone.... naturally :b Oh dear half drunk movie quotes. Halo fellow drinkers  I hope your all doing ok :yes


Hows it goin folded, not drinking tonight but enjoying a few other things i shouldnt be.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

cocooned said:


> Hows it goin folded, not drinking tonight but enjoying a few other things i shouldnt be.


Ohh pray tell youngin' ???
I stopped most things (MDMA, Speed, Coke, K ect. around 2006 but only gave up weed about 6 months ago - after 23 years of daily use). Funnily enough my drinking has gotten out of hand ever since. No coincidence really :lol lol

Hope you doing well cocooned sir :yes :clap


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Ohh pray tell youngin' ???
> I stopped most things (MDMA, Speed, Coke, K ect. around 2006 but only gave up weed about 6 months ago - after 23 years of daily use). Funnily enough my drinking has gotten out of hand ever since. No coincidence really :lol lol
> 
> Hope you doing well cocooned sir :yes :clap


We all have our vices lol, tonight its some bars and roxy. Amazing how the pain from a torn mcl and acl just float awaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

cocooned said:


> We all have our vices lol, tonight its some bars and roxy. Amazing how the pain from a torn mcl and acl just float awaaaaaaaaaaaaay


I wondering two things. WTF have done to yourself cocooned? Torn what now?? And is that reference to presciption drugs or am I just old and out the loop lol :lol Look after yourself regardless dude!


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> I wondering two things. WTF have done to yourself cocooned? Torn what now?? And is that reference to presciption drugs or am I just old and out the loop lol :lol Look after yourself regardless dude!


Was wrestling drunk last week and tore my knee apart. And yeah xanax and roxycodone. I know my limits with pharms.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

cocooned said:


> Was wrestling drunk last week and tore my knee apart. And yeah xanax and roxycodone. I know my limits with pharms.


Oh dear god dude.  I hope your knee repairs well :yes (That sounds painful as hell :afr)


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, it is Saturday night. Even though the crew has fractured, I am still here...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

cocooned said:


> We all have our vices lol, tonight its some bars and roxy. Amazing how the pain from a torn mcl and acl just float awaaaaaaaaaaaaay


I may be wrong but isn't mixing xanax with roxy a particularly dangerous combo? I could be thinking of something else but still, keep track of your dosages dude.

Alright, alright. I know I said this week is my off week but I just couldn't resist a couple drinks for one night. :drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I may be wrong but isn't mixing xanax with roxy a particularly dangerous combo? I could be thinking of something else but still, keep track of your dosages dude.
> 
> Alright, alright. I know I said this week is my off week but I just couldn't resist a couple drinks for one night. :drunk


Every day I tell myself I'm not going to drink, but then I wind up drinking, as a means of coping with stress and anxiety. :stu


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, made it to beer five of this young night.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Every day I tell myself I'm not going to drink, but then I wind up drinking, as a means of coping with stress and anxiety. :stu


It copes with boredom mostly for me. And let's face, to feel gooood as well 
I guess I don't feel as guilty since I'm doing school work at the same time and being productive and all. Some multi-tasking at stake here. I gotta say though, a couple days of break really brings the tolerance down. I'm drinking half as much as I was prior and I'm feeling just as good =)


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow, I gotta say again, a couple days break and tolerance goes way down. This is awesome.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahaha, I've had two thirds of a fifth of rum and I'm still fully here.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Hahaha, I've had two thirds of a fifth of rum and I'm still fully here.


Are you this guy?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Im underage whats drinking?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Are you this guy?


Chugging a 750ml of Jack+Rage= my friend


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Marlon said:


> Im underage whats drinking?


Profile - Age: 22...you sure about this?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

How about that rebel music.






Something about traditional songs and instruments accompanies getting ****tered real well for me.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve French said:


> How about that rebel music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can feel it but I still don't know what the hell they're saying.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I am feeling fuzzy, drunk and satisfied.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


>


Hell yea dude. Back when I was in middle school and was in a band (before SAD) we would play this song all the time. Such a long time classic.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Hell yea dude. Back when I was in middle school and was in a band (before SAD) we would play this song all the time. Such a long time classic.


I used to jam that one all the time with a buddy of mine. It worked well cause he was terrible and the bassline was so simple. Something was missing without the drumming and singing though. Couldn't bring myself to belt it out.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve French said:


> I used to jam that one all the time with a buddy of mine. It worked well cause he was terrible and the bassline was so simple. Something was missing without the drumming and singing though. Couldn't bring myself to belt it out.


That's the thing though. It's so simple yet great with a full band. Especially when you're young and trying to jam out.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Just rocking to the bizarrely named butthole surfers.





I really like their song Kuntz.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

^ Who are you referring to as Kuntz?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> ^ Who are you referring to as Kuntz?







All of us.

I had to really think there whether I offended anybody or not, I just can't understand inflection in text or speech.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve French said:


> All of us.
> 
> I had to really think there whether I offended anybody or not, I just can't understand inflection in text or speech.


 Oh, haha, lol. I totally missed that. I think I should slow down right about now.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't think Nick Lowe got enough credit. Really enjoy Marie Provost as well.

Everybody quit on me?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Not quitting yet.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

In the end, nothing else matters besides this drinking. I feel at peace whether good for me or bad. I'm out. Later guys.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

That was a test..everyone quit on me. Tuche


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

i Knew it, and I waited you out.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I may be wrong but isn't mixing xanax with roxy a particularly dangerous combo?/QUOTE]
> 
> IT slows down your breathing and can be lethal if you drink on top of that, I know my limits though.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

who whats a beer!


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Drinking moscato and studying. Idk but it Seems like I can concentrate better lol!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Monday night drinks


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I hear crickets tonight


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey I thought I was the only one tonight.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> Hey I thought I was the only one tonight.


Hell yea, rockin' out on a monday night


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Monday is the worst day of the week, so no better day to drink.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't think of any better reason


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I can't think of any better reason


I like youre thinking Bert. Gonna get turnt tonight in the city, pregaming it right now with some jack and coke.


----------



## SeanDoran (Oct 23, 2014)

Jameson Irish Whiskey is my fave


----------



## antisocialbutterflye (Oct 22, 2014)

Anyone out there tonight ?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last week and this week, on 2 separate trips to 2 different liquor stores, I bought one 200 ml bottle of Bacardi Silver rum.

I did not have any temptations to drink a third rum and water on any of the four nights those 2 bottles lasted.

I went to the larger sized bottles in preference to the mini bottles to save money.

Might even go to a 375 ml bottle.

Have been so tired lately, that more nights I am not taking the antihistamine pills with my 2 nightly drinks, altho I did do so last night.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

SeanDoran said:


> Jameson Irish Whiskey is my fave


You can get that easy enough in new york...?


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

henny in my tumbler like a PIMP!


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

helpless said:


> Last week and this week, on 2 separate trips to 2 different liquor stores, I bought one 200 ml bottle of Bacardi Silver rum.
> 
> I did not have any temptations to drink a third rum and water on any of the four nights those 2 bottles lasted.
> 
> ...


Got a 750 mil of Ron Rico, Silver Label Ru, which is about as good as Bacardi, yesterday afternoon.

After a very strenuous work day, went to sleep about midnight, then woke up at 2:30 AM.

Drank my usual 2 drinks of rum and water, and, for the first time since resuming drinking how many? weeks ago, felt an urge to take a third drink, because I didn't feel like I would be able to get back to sleep, and get up early today to Work?

Resisted the rather stron urge to take a third drirnk, and took one antihistimine pill, which put me to sleep, with my waking up a bit later than I should, but still early by my usual standards, app 9:30 AM.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

cocooned said:


> Theyre great. I look for ones without spices added or just a tiny bit of spice though otherwise they tend to tast like mouthwash. Dogfish Head and Smuttynose are my go to pumpkin ales. Both are a little more hop forward but you can still taste the pumpkin.


Thanks I'll have to check them out. I tried the Brooklyn Lager Pumpkin, but while not what I'd consider mouthwash, definitely had an odd taste. It turned me off of pumpkin, but I'll try the others, especially if hop forward.

I've got a few gallons of my own Oktoberfest brew... and only 6 days left of Oktober.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Checking in. Hello all :drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Just finished the first of 6 Keystone brews for tonight, nothing fancy but refreshing & smooth nonetheless. Cheers all!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Gettin' drunk as a skunk.

Question to all: does anyone refrigerate/freeze their liquor? I've started doing it a couple days ago and it seems to go down smoother, which is why people do it in the first place. Sometimes it's too cold though.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Gettin' drunk as a skunk.
> 
> Question to all: does anyone refrigerate/freeze their liquor? I've started doing it a couple days ago and it seems to go down smoother, which is why people do it in the first place. Sometimes it's too cold though.


Really?? Warm beer?? Spirits with a mixer but without ice??? Whiskey or gin straight up without ice????? WTF?? to be fair lol Being chilled is always preferred lol :lol Smooth is much better. Smooth and ice cold is much preferred :clap


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

ALSO.. hello Bert :b


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I managed to go three straight days (Wed-Fri) without a drink. That's pretty good progress for me. 

But now it's Saturday which means it's time to get blitzed.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> ALSO.. hello Bert :b





Folded Edge said:


> Really?? Warm beer?? Spirits with a mixer but without ice??? Whiskey or gin straight up without ice????? WTF?? to be fair lol Being chilled is always preferred lol :lol Smooth is much better. Smooth and ice cold is much preferred :clap


Howdie Folded. Not beer, I strictly mean liquor. That's if someone has something over ice then it doesn't matter too much but if someone is shooting and/or likes to have it pre-chilled already I was just wondering. I guess I missed how some put theirs over ice but I never do that so it crossed my mind.

I still can't see though how some drink straight liquor over ice. Unless you truly like the taste, why not just shoot it?

I just poured a few shots from a frozen vodka bottle and it poured like it was syrup. Idk but it seemed kind of cool; less easy to spill too.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I managed to go three straight days (Wed-Fri) without a drink. That's pretty good progress for me.
> 
> But now it's Saturday which means it's time to get blitzed.


I've been recently cutting back too red. It feels good to keep it somewhat under control.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Btw, what happened to zone recently?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Btw, what happened to zone recently?


He was on vacation with the family.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> He was on vacation with the family.


That makes sense, he hasn't been on last week and I don't see him this week either.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

He's here right now if you wanna shoot him a visitor message. 

Don't think he's drinking with us tonight though.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

That 375 mil of Ron Rico Silver Rum that I bought Thursday of last week, with my careful measuring, of level 1.5 oz first drink, and 1 & 3/4 oz. second drink, every night turned out perfectly with the last 2 drinks in the bottle exactly as described above, with no leftovers.

Not sure whether I'll get mini bottles today, or buy another 200 or 375 mil.

Due to some unexpected problems with my having to spend my pocket money on gasoline to my job, there's not much money for me to spend.

So far, have gone thru 3 bottles bigger than minis, and only one time of any real temptation to have a third drink, since resuming my usual 2 drinks a night.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Got a 200 ml of mccormic vodka, yesterday afternoon, and had my usual two drinks, of vodka and water, with one antihistimine between them, and no serious temptation to take a third drink.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Having a few tonight to celebrate passing my probationary employment period at the new job.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Picked up some Jameson. I raise my glass to you folks 8)


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm trying some Bacardi tonight. I wanted something weaker than my usual 92-proof Sailor Jerry, and Bacardi, at 70-proof, was about as low as I could find in the rum section.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Hey congrats on the job redstar,no drinking for me tonight but I bought an expensive bottle of whiskey at the weekend was very nice, plus a nice bottle ..








...its like a mellower jack daniels wish I could afford this kind of stuff all the time...works out at around 48 US dollars a bottle here though..:teeth


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

drank the last of the four drinks of vodka in that 200 mil bottle last night, and, due to my careful measuring of the drinks, had 1/2 oz of vodka left to mix with something else and drink in the future.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, after work, I got a 24 oz can of Steele 211 silver label lager, 6.0 oz abv.

Drank 12 oz of it, then put the reamining 12 oz. into that bottle of Ron Rico Silver Label, I bought, last week, now empty, and squeezed out all the air before sealing the top tight, and putting it in the refrigerator for later.

Real penny pinching by helpless.

Anyone else do anything like that?

My second drink was the leftovers, the 1 & 1/2 oz of Bacardi Silver label leftovers from mini bottles, plus the 1/2 oz of McCorkick vodka left over from Tues night, total 2 oz, plus water.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

This calls for a celebration tonight. I might need someone to watch that I don't go overboard here.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Howdie Folded. Not beer, I strictly mean liquor. That's if someone has something over ice then it doesn't matter too much but if someone is shooting and/or likes to have it pre-chilled already I was just wondering. I guess I missed how some put theirs over ice but I never do that so it crossed my mind.
> 
> I still can't see though how some drink straight liquor over ice. Unless you truly like the taste, why not just shoot it?
> 
> I just poured a few shots from a frozen vodka bottle and it poured like it was syrup. Idk but it seemed kind of cool; less easy to spill too.


Fek... I don't even remember posting that previous post :no Goes to show you just how much booze I'd consumed at that point  = Not clever, that's for sure :yes

Anways hello and good wishes to Bert, Redstar, helpless, cocooned, MyQuiet76, Callsign and Zonebox - Aola ya'all :wink Sorry to anyone I've forgotten about in my late night inebriated state  Peace out


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Decided I'd go without the liquor these weekend. But then there was a hockey game. So I decided I had to have a beer with the hockey game, but I'd take it easy and buy a sixer of the quality beer. Then I got to the beer store and there was a sale on 12 packs the average ****. And here we are, pumped to down a case.

This sleeman bock tastes like ***.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

What, doesn't anybody get gooned on a Thursday?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm waiting for Halloween. I have a long standing tradition with getting blitzed on Halloween :lol Festivities usually include an MMORPG and running low level dungeons, as well as watching horror flicks.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Getting shmammered pre-halloween and halloween


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to hold off until Saturday.


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

I only drink when my life is boring or depressing. Haven't drunk in years.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Bloat said:


> I only drink when my life is boring or depressing. Haven't drunk in years.


Your life hasn't been boring/depressing in years?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Yesterday, for a change, got 2 mini bottles of Bacardi Gold Rum.

Thought about just getting one, because I still had the 12 oz. leftover Steele 211 from Wednesday night.

Not getting a 2nd Bacardi mini would guarantee no 3rd drink, but I went ahead and got 2, telling myself that I might not want that leftover beer.

Well, the leftover Steele 211 had no foam when I poured it, and didn't taste good, so I went on ahead and followed it an hour later by a Bacardi Gold mini bottle and water.

Now, the Big Decison:

Should I drink the second rum mini bottle?

Well, it wasn't really any* Big Decision*.

I went on ahead and drank that 3rd drink.

So, now that helpless has, after several weeks of no real temptation to take a 3rd drink, finally taken it, will it lead to more nights of 3 drinks?

Or, Four Drinks?

Or, Five Drinks?

I'm going to have to go back to my logbooks and review the past years of my (relitively) Heavy Drinking, for more guidance on whether I should take a third drink more often or not.

Maybe Will Hepless Take A Third Drink Tonight, will become like the narration of an old fashioned radio or TV soap opera?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, got some cold beer, a few pieces of candy, video games... Aaaand, the next four days off


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Well, got some cold beer, a few pieces of candy, video games... Aaaand, the next four days off


Got my Jameson and HBO


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Nobody drunk on Halloween??? :doh


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wasn't going to but I had a really crappy day at work so it's time to drink until I pass out.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

^ I like the spirit red!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I love how all your troubles seem to fade away as you get steadily drunker and drunker;


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I love how all your troubles seem to fade away as you get steadily drunker and drunker;


Only why alcohol was created in the first place.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion that the idea that alochol is a depressant is complete bull ****. This stuff is like a miracle drug.


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Your life hasn't been boring/depressing in years?


Boring occasionally but let's just say that I am good company to myself. So many ways to stave off boredom.

Depressed-haven't been for years. Decided not the dwell on the ugliness of it all.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I only drank like two beers last night, I think the chocolate made the beer taste nasty or something.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

At it again tonight. Anyone else?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll be once my wife gets home. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm contemplating


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> I'll be once my wife gets home. Hopefully soon.


I'll try and stay not-too-drunk until then. :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

She should be back soon, she went shopping.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I'm contemplating


What is the verdict thus far?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, Bert, what's the word?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe a drink or two but nothing more tonight. I'm feeling I need a little break.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I'm getting blasted tonight. Cheers.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Had me some hot gut liquor alright...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

hehe, I'm not too blasted. I'm on my way though. Definitely feeling a pretty good buzz right now.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's cool. I'm watching the hockey game. My hometown Canucks are tied with the Oilers, 2-2, after 2 periods.  Do you ever watch Tampa Bay Lightning games, zonebox? I know you live a ways north of Tampa.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> That's cool. I'm watching the hockey game. My hometown Canucks are tied with the Oilers, 2-2, after 2 periods.  Do you ever watch Tampa Bay Lightning games, zonebox? I know you live a ways north of Tampa.


Nah, but my coworker does. He is a major fan of Hockey, and plays it often. I've never been into sports very much, but if there were one sport I would consider getting excited about it would probably be hockey.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

As always, it has been a pleasure RedStar and others. I'm gonna bow out for now, I don't know what it is but I haven't been able to drink much the past couple of weeks.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I'm still here.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Cheers guys .


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I once tried the Sriracha flavoured vodka which was the most disgusting liquor I've ever tried. I took one sip and nearly vomited. Then I went and bought some rum and drank that instead.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Founders Breakfast Stout... for BREAKFAST.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Saturday, got another 375 ml of Ron Rico Silver Label rum.

Not sure how I drank it, but might have had only 2 drinks of rum and water Saturday night, but am fairly sure that I drank 3 drinks Sun-Tues nights.

One night, it was a pint can of Ice House Edge, 8% abvm followed by the last 2 Ron rico drinks, rum & water, total of 3 drinks for that day.

Then, last night, one 40 ounce plastic bottle of Ice House ale, 5.5% abv, first 2 drinks measured 12 oz, and 3rd drink 16 oz.

Don't feel like I'm doing anything really dangerous by indulging myself with a 3rd drink lately.

Woke up one morning with a headache.

Had been wondering if even moderate 2 drinks a day could cause a headace, but I have also woken up in the moring with a headache during long periods of abstinance, like I have done recently.

I have considered the possibility that the headaches could be caused by eyestrain from spending long hours on the computer, and also the effect of the lighting in the computer room, either too bright or too dim.

This morning, and the other 2 recent mornings, when I had 3 drinks the night before, no headace, and felt good on awakening.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm thinking about having rum this weekend, I'm turning 40  I'll probably go with a generic spiced rum and generic diet cola :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Usually once a week, and lately I have been a light weight.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> I'm thinking about having rum this weekend, I'm turning 40  I'll probably go with a generic spiced rum and generic diet cola :lol


So generic of you :b Captain Morgan should suit you well.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> So generic of you :b Captain Morgan should suit you well.


I like the Captain, he used to be good pals with me. I'm gonna go on the cheap though, Christmas is coming around the corner and we need to save money. Generic is almost as good as the real thing


----------



## The Superfluous Man (Oct 26, 2014)

Just found this thread, and I must say, it's very relevant to my interests. 

Friday night, I'll be here.

With soju.


----------



## The Superfluous Man (Oct 26, 2014)

Alright, guys. It's Friday night here in Korea. It's been a long week. I've got a bottle of whiskey, a box of green tea, a copy of _War and Peace_, a guitar, and a delicious vegetable stir fry cooking on the stove.

If you with me, where you at?



Buckyx said:


> how often do you drink?


It varies. Lately, once or twice a week.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

The Superfluous Man said:


> Alright, guys. It's Friday night here in Korea. It's been a long week. I've got a bottle of whiskey, a box of green tea, a copy of _War and Peace_, a guitar, and a delicious vegetable stir fry cooking on the stove.
> 
> If you with me, where you at?


Hey the problem is time differences its 9pm in korea 12pm uk time and 7am in the US and canada where most of these people are from


----------



## The Superfluous Man (Oct 26, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Hey the problem is time differences its 9pm in korea 12pm uk time and 7am in the US and canada where most of these people are from


Yeah, I know. I was posting on the off chance that someone on the west coast of North America would be drinking at 2 am on a Thursday night.

Well, there's always tomorrow!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Got a fifth of spiced rum, gonna drink it up tonight. Not sure how far I will get, but it has been a few years since I last drank anything other than beer. 

I'm gonna try not to get past half a bottle, that is about the equivalent of 12 beers I think..


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Wednesday night, drank one mini bottle of Fireball Cinnamon Whisky, which we discussed in the past.

Poured it into one of those tiny one ounce liqueur glasses, slowly sipping it over an hour, in three doses: first and second ones 1/2 ounce, with the final one 3/4 oz.

While I normally don't drink distilled spirits neat, this time I did, since it was only 66 proof.

My reaction, while one of the guys at the liquor store said it was too hot, I found it not quite as hot as the spherical Fireball cinnamon candy.

But, it was still just a bit too hot for my tastes, so if I drink any more, it will be mixed with water.

After the fireball, level 1 & 1/2 ounces of Smirnoff 80 proof mixed with water, followed by one pint can of Ice House Edge.

In my drinking diary I counted it as 3 drinks, although the Fireball minibottle, at 66 proof was't really enough to call a "drink" to me.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Good evening drinking thread crew  I hope all is well with you folks. 

My drinking is kinda out of control. I'm drinking loads every night and drinking in the morning to get going. I was trying to show someone a sheet of formulas on Monday morning before an exam and sadly I was heavily shaking with the good old D.Ts while trying to show them the paper - I blamed it on pre-exam nerves. 
I'm not looking for a response on this, I'm just trying to shock myself when I read it back, in an attempt to sort myself out. On a plus note, I've just reached 6 months free of weed. That's the first time, after smoking nearly everyday for the past 22 years. Small steps and all that lol :lol :boogie






Also......
Happy 40th when it drops Zonebox  :clap


Cheers everybody :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Good evening drinking thread crew  I hope all is well with you folks.
> 
> My drinking is kinda out of control. I'm drinking loads every night and drinking in the morning to get going. I was trying to show someone a sheet of formulas on Monday morning before an exam and sadly I was heavily shaking with the good old D.Ts while trying to show them the paper - I blamed it on pre-exam nerves.
> I'm not looking for a response on this, I'm just trying to shock myself when I read it back, in an attempt to sort myself out. On a plus note, I've just reached 6 months free of weed. That's the first time, after smoking nearly everyday for the past 22 years. Small steps and all that lol :lol :boogie
> ...


I'm sooo oooollllld. Ahhhrrrrg!

Dude, I hope things turn better for you man.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I'm sooo oooollllld. Ahhhrrrrg!
> 
> Dude, I hope things turn better for you man.


Ach not that old dude. Certainly not much more than me at least :b (Being I'm '77 crew)

I keep hanging in there but I need to embrace sobriety for the first time in my life since I was 14, I ain't going to survive a uni degree otherwise.

Anyways I hope you have a good day and that the wife and kids make you.... a cake, ....drink lots and play plenty of video games! 
'appy b-day young Zonebox


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd once upon a time, I'd have posted this in the movie / film thread but why bother. 

Sci-Fi film (and drinking) fans . Last weekend I watched 'Dawn of the Planet of the Apes' it was pretty dam good, very much worth a watch if you ain't seen it. 
This evening I watched 'Edge of Tomorrow' easily the best Sci-Fi flick I've seen in some time and I say this considering the fact that Tom Cruise stars in it. Both are pretty dam good sci-fi flicks. 

Really looking forward to catching 'Interstellar' on the big screen in the next couple of weeks. :boogie


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> I'd once upon a time, I'd have posted this in the movie / film thread but why bother.
> 
> Sci-Fi film (and drinking) fans . Last weekend I watched 'Dawn of the Planet of the Apes' it was pretty dam good, very much worth a watch if you ain't seen it.
> This evening I watched 'Edge of Tomorrow' easily the best Sci-Fi flick I've seen in some time and I say this considering the fact that Tom Cruise stars in it. Both are pretty dam good sci-fi flicks.
> ...


Haven't seen either yet, I'll have to rent Interstellar it later on. I almost always enjoy movies that Tom is in, the guy is talented.

First rum and coke of the day, and I must say it is delicious.. even for generic rum.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Haven't seen either yet, I'll have to rent Interstellar it later on. I almost always enjoy movies that Tom is in, the guy is talented.
> 
> First rum and coke of the day, and I must say it is delicious.. even for generic rum.


Ahh I kinda hate Tom and his scientology bs. I liked this film despite the fact he starred in it lol Dear me, yet another tom (sci-fi or not) flick with him riding a motorbike sequence.... that's a tried trope - going all the way back to Top Gun. *Young people are now a little perplexed  lol*

Enjoy your rum zone! cheers


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Enjoy your rum zone! cheers


I am, perhaps a little too much. I'm gonna have to pace myself :lol

Here is something for us old folks and those that enjoy older music


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Not quite way to the half way mark, got a bit to go. I don't want to over do it though, so I am calling it a night.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm holding out until tomorrow night. Gonna get stupid then.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I'm holding out until tomorrow night. Gonna get stupid then.


Bummer dude. I still have half of my fifth left, but I don't know if I'll be up to drinking it tomorrow.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I hope you can.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sorry You're . . .*



Folded Edge said:


> Good evening drinking thread crew  I hope all is well with you folks.
> 
> My drinking is kinda out of control. I'm drinking loads every night and drinking in the morning to get going. I was trying to show someone a sheet of formulas on Monday morning before an exam and sadly I was heavily shaking with the good old D.Ts while trying to show them the paper - I blamed it on pre-exam nerves.
> I'm not looking for a response on this, I'm just trying to shock myself when I read it back, in an attempt to sort myself out. On a plus note, I've just reached 6 months free of weed. That's the first time, after smoking nearly everyday for the past 22 years. Small steps and all that lol :lol :boogie
> ...


Folded Edge:

Sorry that you are shaking in the morning.

Don't think I've had "the shakes," tho.

In my earlier days of heavy drinking, I would the morning after, have my fingers to shake when attempting fine movements, tho.

My morning drinking, which is some of the most pleasant, has never been eye opener start the day drinking, but, a relax and go back to sleep drinking, after which I wake up hours later, ready to start the day, and don't want a drink.

I suppose that all of us are different.

Wishing you the best, and that your drinking can be brought under control.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, a 40 oz. plastic bottle of Steele 211 Silver Label Lager, 6.0% abv.

Same as ususal, two measured drinks, in a styrofoam cup (my favorite beer mug has been retired until I can find a new one that I like, either glass or plastic), the first two 12 ounces, and the 3rd 16 ounces.

Could have stopped by the distilled spirits liquor stores, and gotten rum, which I most prefer now, but just didn't want to take the time away from my work.

Bought that Steele 211 from a c-store on the route home from work.

I would say tho, that even the relatively good tasting Foster's Ale, didn't taste all that great this week, and the only thing I really like now is rum and water, or vodka and water, and the Steel 211 Silver Label, was OK, compared to the Steele 211 Red Label lager, which really tastes bad after one last recent try with it, that on the whole finding good tasting beers is just too expensive, and time wasting.

I should stick with distilled spirits, and maybe some wines, but if time is scarce, due to work, work comes before toing to the liquor store.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

6 pack of founders porter and an eighth of Jack Herer, awwww yeeeeeeeeh
*
*


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm gonna start in about half an hour, got a movie (Doom) to watch, then the hockey game. By the time that's over, I should be good and plastered.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I may finish off the bottle tonight, heck with it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

This thread..:teeth


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> I may finish off the bottle tonight, heck with it.


Yay zonebox is with us.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Yay zonebox is with us.


Yep, just waiting for the cola to mix with.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had some to drink already but I am waiting for you.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Still waiting on the cola :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok, got my cola


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Woo hoo zonebox is drinking with us.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm about to have a bourbon, neat


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

So how is everyone tonight?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

zonebox said:


> So how is everyone tonight?


Loaded like a freight train flying like an airplane...:teeth


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


> Loaded like a freight train flying like an airplane...:teeth


Woot woot!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Halfway into a bottle of red... WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been waiting for this weekend for a while. Waitng for the chance to get drunk again.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I've been waiting for this weekend for a while. Waitng for the chance to get drunk again.


What are you drinking tonight?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

The usual. The Kraken brand rum and root beer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Admiral Nelson here, which I think is a cheap knock off of Captain Morgan. It tastes fine enough though.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahaha, I've got The Kraken and Captain Morgan here.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I bet this would taste pretty good with root beer.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Rum and root beer tastes pretty good.

What are you doing?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Playing video games


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm trying to write my novel.

I had a dream last night, where I was a novelist, and i wrote novels,.

Nso I am taking that dream seriously. I recommit myseklf to writingn ovels,


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I love writing out my thoughts, no matter how incoherent they may come across to others. There is something really soothing about it, a means to organize an otherwise cluttered mass of thoughts :lol

I'm glad you're still at it man, it would be cool if one day I knew a famous author.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Many drinks and another watch of the Band of Brothers tonight for Vet's day :drunk


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

A man after my own heart.

I'm at it too.

Went to the ceremony at city hall earlier today. Did you go to anything?


----------



## riggins (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok so I really need a drinking buddy, or just someone to talk to whilst I'm drunk. I've started drinking alone again.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

No, unfortunately I had classes for the better part of the day.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's alright. As I understand it there's a different date where Americans remember their war dead. It's just that it's a bit of a family tradition that my mother and I go together to a Remembrance Day ceremony to honour Canada's war dead.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

dudes its tuesday afternoon


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, one, 40 oz. plastic bottle of Mickey Malt Liquor, 3 drinks measured as I always do with that size.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello fellow drinking thread crew  I hope your all doing ok. Best wishes to all of you


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Hello fellow drinking thread crew  I hope your all doing ok. Best wishes to all of you


Hey Folded, doing well here. Just started with rum and coke for the night 

How are you doing?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Hey Folded, doing well here. Just started with rum and coke for the night
> 
> How are you doing?


Hola Zonebox, glad to hear your doing ok dude. Happy birthday when it arrives sir :clap

I'm doing ok, I've just about survived the first 12 weeks of my college course. It's been intense and it's only going to get heavier  :yes I'm currently dealing with applying for uni courses for next year. Scary stuff :um

I got myself a smartphone recently andinstalled 'whatsapp'. I am not in much contact with old friends anymore, so it be great to add a few of the drinking thread crew for occasional messaging outwith the forum. I'll PM a few folks about it but please don't feel any pressure to add me if I do message you. 
Also I'll not message many people in fear of offending folks, so please feel free to add your name (or PM folk) if you want to be added to the list. No need to message folk everyday but it be nice to have a few of the sound folks from thread on a message list.

Please feel free to PM if you happen to want my whatsapp number. Just an idea. :yes


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

At it tonight too.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Hola Zonebox, glad to hear your doing ok dude. Happy birthday when it arrives sir :clap
> 
> I'm doing ok, I've just about survived the first 12 weeks of my college course. It's been intense and it's only going to get heavier  :yes I'm currently dealing with applying for uni courses for next year. Scary stuff :um
> 
> ...


That awesome man, I'd join you but I don't even have a cellphone :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> At it tonight too.


Got me rum, got me coke, got me video games, got me forum up.. woot!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Check out this post. I'm still shaking all over and that was like an hour and a half ago...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-a-fight-with-me-over-1259945/#post1076400505


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Check out this post. I'm still shaking all over and that was like an hour and a half ago...
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-a-fight-with-me-over-1259945/#post1076400505


Damn dude, that sucks. I know exactly how you feel, I've been there in the past, give it a few hours and you will start to relax a bit. As far as him seeking vengeance, don't worry - if he is that sort of insane, he will likely go off on someone else and be jailed. I doubt you are even on his radar anymore, because honestly, it sounds like it does not take much to set him off.. he probably has these fits often. If he doesn't then he probably is embarrassed by his foolish behavior.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't understand people, I just don't understand people. If I were in his shoes and someone took a spot I'd been waiting for, I would've just muttered something under my breath and then driven away. I wouldn't have terrorized someone. And to think, what might he have done to me if my car door hadn't been locked?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Check out this post. I'm still shaking all over and that was like an hour and a half ago...
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-a-fight-with-me-over-1259945/#post1076400505


I'm really sorry to hear about that happening to your Redstar. Not a good experience at all man. I hope you feel better soon and never have to deal with anything like that again. :|


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> That awesome man, I'd join you but I don't even have a cellphone :lol


That is without doubt the best policy dude. I hope you can maintain it as long as possible. Your little ones will most likely change that fact further down the line :yes

I hope your doing ok zone


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I don't understand people, I just don't understand people. If I were in his shoes and someone took a spot I'd been waiting for, I would've just muttered something under my breath and then driven away. I wouldn't have terrorized someone. And to think, what might he have done to me if my car door hadn't been locked?


I don't either man, people will forever confuse me. It's incredibly rare that people do that sort of crap though, thankfully. I'm glad your door was locked dude.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> That is without doubt the best policy dude. I hope you can maintain it as long as possible. Your little ones will most likely change that fact further down the line :yes
> 
> I hope your doing ok zone


Yeah, my boss keeps trying to talk me into buying one :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

If you are anything like me RedStar, you have a ton of adrenalin running around in your system right now, and it is messing with your head. Most people seem to use it to their advantage, for me - it just puts me in a shock like state, and likely to induce anxiety.

Music sometimes help me focus it, here you go man.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Actually I've got my novel's manuscript open and I'm trying to channel the terror into writing. I hope it works.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Good deal man, if it doesn't you have us here.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Music sometimes help me focus it, here you go man.


Classic, I've still got this as a 12"

Red, I hope your feeling a little better soon dude :yes


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks, I'm starting to come down, or that may just be the 100-proof booze helping me down. :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Classic, I've still got this as a 12"


Sweet, do you have a turn table?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

When did you switch to rum and coke, zonebox? I thought you were strictly a beer kinda guy.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Last week I bought a bottle, and it tasted really good


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope you didn't buy too big of a bottle or you're going to black out. :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nah, just a fifth. I drank half a bottle last night, drinking the other half tonight.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Im hungover and unsure what to do with the rest of my day... I cant just do nothing.. spent too much money last night and i just wana cry about it. fk fk but there is no emotion. hate me right now. 
Officialy do not want to drink again post.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Sweet, do you have a turn table?


Indeed, a pair of 1210 Technics and a pair of Vestax PDX 2000s, along side 3 stereo mixers and around 2500 records. Sadly, these days I can't afford to expand my record collection - they cost way too much money these days.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

redstar312 said:


>


Oh, hello childhood. Good to see you again.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

This night is continuing all the way


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am watching Doom (2005). A good action movie.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've never actually seen doom the movie before, think I will give it a try tonight.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You should. It's the ultimate B-movie. It's so great.


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

I heard (and saw) that the movie sucks. Screw that noise, just load up Doom 3.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

YIFY to the rescue!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Legion0451 said:


> I heard (and saw) that the movie sucks. Screw that noise, just load up Doom 3.


I've come to the conclusion that if the ratings are high for a movie, I might like it. If they are low, chances are I will like it :lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Local elections were today. In British Columbia, for mayor, city council, and school trustees. I voted, in my hometown of New Westminster. From what I've heard on the news, turnout today was greater than it has been in many years past.


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I've come to the conclusion that if the ratings are high for a movie, I might like it. If they are low, chances are I will like it :lol


My memory is hazy, bu doesn't if feature The Rock, and doesn't he take a chainsaw to a Pinky?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Legion0451 said:


> My memory is hazy, bu doesn't if feature The Rock, and doesn't he take a chainsaw to a Pinky?


That's what makes it so great.


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

Pinky's are scary. I just about sh!t my damn pants when I encountered the first Pinky in Doom 3. That game...damn.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Mmmm Wild Rose Velvet Fog, and MGD. Makes a drunk me pretty quick.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't see straight. That's a good sign.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I can still see straight, I am doing something wrong


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Quite possibly, keep the party going.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've finished my rum, but in the spirit of keeping the party open I'll open one of my beers. I'm not sure if I'll be able to finish it, but heck with it.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea I just ate before whilst drinking and I wish I never did that.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

redstar312 said:


> Check out this post. I'm still shaking all over and that was like an hour and a half ago...
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-a-fight-with-me-over-1259945/#post1076400505


redstar312, sorry to read about your experience.

Unless you are a total recluse or hermit, these bad things will happen when we are around other people.

In face, even hermits are not immune to such things.

I just read a biography of Robert Harrill, the Hermit of Fort Fisher North Carolina.

All kinds of bad people harassed and physically attacked him.

On one occasion he even shot a tresspasser in the rear end, and was fined by a local court, despite the fact that the tresspasser was bothering the hermit.

Sad to say, this gentle person, after receiving death threats, eventually was found dead, and the crime scene investigator strongly suspected foul play, but the higher ups were not interested in finding out how the hermit died.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Saturday, the liquor store I went to only had Bacardi rum, and the price was too high, so I got a 375 ml of McCormick Vodka, and still have some left today, also, a bit of Ron Rico rum that I had put in a kitchen cabinet a week or more ago, and forgotten about.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

MOAR MGD. I'm almost out though...might just move onto some Private Stock and cola.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm here, even after I have been in the hospital. God Bless universal health care.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hospital?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, I had another seizure on my way home from work Monday night. Just got out of the hospital late Tuesday, but took Wednesday off as well. These seizures are really starting to piss me off.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Seriously. I may like Sailor Jerry more than Captain, my Captain.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Did any of you try woodford reserve bourbon 90 proof one of the best whiskeys I ever tasted seriously


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> Seriously. I may like Sailor Jerry more than Captain, my Captain.


Sailor Jerry is my favourite brand of rum too.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Sailor Jerry is my favourite brand of rum too.


Yeah...I took recommendations from here. Didn't know it had such a higher etoh content.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I've got an appointment tomorrow morning with an addictions counselor. I guess that makes it official.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

good luck star.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks. I think I'm going to need it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Well, I've got an appointment tomorrow morning with an addictions counselor. I guess that makes it official.


I'm sorry dude, I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't feel sorry, it's all my fault. If you play with fire, eventually you're gonna get burned. In any case, I come from a family of alcoholics (both my father and my mother, and even my former stepfather dealt with alcoholism at some point in their lives), so it shouldn't be too much of a surprise that I fell victim to it as well. Still, there is hope; my mother kicked it, so maybe I can too.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Don't feel sorry, it's all my fault. If you play with fire, eventually you're gonna get burned. In any case, I come from a family of alcoholics (both my father and my mother, and even my former stepfather dealt with alcoholism at some point in their lives), so it shouldn't be too much of a surprise that I fell victim to it as well. Still, there is hope; my mother kicked it, so maybe I can too.


You can do it man. I wish I could offer up some advice, but I'm a horrible spokesperson for addiction, I can't shake my nicotine addiction. I will try regardless :lol

I did manage to quit once for five years, after the first couple of months in was easy. It was romanticizing smoking that got me in the end, so I will leave this advice for you, never romanticize drinking, don't look back at any of the good times you had with it, and you should be okay.

I had to really develop a hatred for smoking to accomplish that feat.

Goodluck man.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*If It Is time*



zonebox said:


> You can do it man. I wish I could offer up some advice, but I'm a horrible spokesperson for addiction, I can't shake my nicotine addiction. I will try regardless :lol
> 
> I did manage to quit once for five years, after the first couple of months in was easy. It was romanticizing smoking that got me in the end, so I will leave this advice for you, never romanticize drinking, don't look back at any of the good times you had with it, and you should be okay.
> 
> ...


Redstar, if it is time for you to stop drinkinig, then I wish you well on doing so.

zonebox, I also smoked at one time, but I occasionally do look back with fondness at when smoking was pleasurable to me, before it became a meaningless habit that I didn't find pleasurble to any more.

I would say, from my own experience, that when a person who has had a habit, or even an addiction, resolves to never indulge in that habit or addiction, that is the surest way that they will fail to stop and will relapse.

To this day, I still think of smoking, and tell myself that anytime I want to smoke, Ill do it.

Funny thing is that I have fairly frequent recurring dreams that I have started back smoking, and am counting the weeks that I have returned to the smoking habit.

Also, for the first few months that I stopped smoking, I would wake up in the moring, thinking that I had a cigarette between my index finger and middle finger, right there, lying down in bed, and it would be awhile before I realized that there was no cigarette between my fingers.

Bill W, co-founder of AA, said with his spirutal experience in a hosptial for alcoholism treatment, that he realized that his obsessin with alcohol was over.

Well, he soon found out that his obsession was not over, when he was tempted to resume drinking again.

From that point forward, he knew that he, and other alcoholics could not resolve to never take another drink, of alcohol, but only for the shortest period of time they were capable of doing so, leaving taking their next drink until tomorrow, or even tonight, or even this afternoon.

Somehow Bill managed to put of that next drink of alcohol for over 30, years, then, in his final days, the Tomorrow when he wanted to start back drinking finally came.

Only problem was that he was physically unable to go to the liquor store to get any alcohol, and those taking care of him in his final illness would not bring him any alcohol when he demanded it.

Some detractors of AA, ridicule Bill's dying like that, but I don't.

I've realted on my "Graspping at Straws" thread the time I called AA about a friend who wanted to go to an AA meeting.

This friend of mine, seemed hopeless and helpless, but somehow, he did stop drinking, but slipped 18 months later.

So, he slipped, and I don't know how long he was able to stay sober after that slip, but he did have those sober 18 months, and that is what counts.

He was far better off having those 18 sober months, than not having them at all.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

zonebox, you said about smoking - "I had to really develop a hatred for smoking to accomplish that feat."

I don't know if I ever developed an actual hatred for smoking, but I do remember when I made my first few attempts to quit smoking, that I began to dislike the smell of cigarette smoke.

Amd, to this day, I generally don't like to smell cigarette smoke, or cigar smoke either, for that matter.

Yet, there are a few occasions when I do like to smell a bit of cigarette smoke.

Or even the smell tobacco in the unlit cigarettes stil in the pack.

That was one fond memory I have, smelling the cigs in the packs, in my earlier days when I just smoked occsionally, and had not developed a smoking habit.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Bah! Oh well, I'll just sit over here. I've got my beer. Just waiting on the game starting now.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> Bah! Oh well, I'll just sit over here. I've got my beer. Just waiting on the game starting now.


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Joe said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.


huh? I think you will find man utd won :banana :evil:evil:evil:evil:evil


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> huh? I think you will find man utd won :banana :evil:evil:evil:evil:evil


I thought there was something off about a Scottish Arsenal fan

...unless you aren't scottish and i have you mistaken


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I have my rum, and my coke. I'm feeling a bit nostalgic tonight, I think I am gonna watch the Matrix. 

Although what I would really like is some good scifi horror Japanese animation. Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Dunno where to put this but I think I've made a bit of a breakthrough...

Last night was my grandmother's 90th birthday party. First time I've seen her and many of the 30-odd attendees since my failed suicide attempt. Anyways, it was open bar as the whole thing was held at a restaurant and paid for by my great uncle. As you can imagine, I got blasted. I blacked out around 9 pm and then came to in our hotel room. And I immediately apologized to my mother, who was there with me, and who has struggled with her own alcoholism in the past. She told me that getting really drunk on one night doesn't make me an alcoholic, and that I didn't really do anything objectionable while out of it. Then I gave in and spilled the beans on my problem, on how long and how much I've been drinking. I haven't told her before because I was afraid that she would cut me out of her life if she knew. Thankfully, she said she loved me and reiterated her unconditional support for me. I think, moving forward, I'll be okay, in the long run.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Tried Fat Tire tonight, 6 pack for $18ish with tax and deposit. It's good, but not $3/bottle good.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm drink 3 tall cans (24OZ) of Steel Reserve tonight. I know I suck


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Dunno where to put this but I think I've made a bit of a breakthrough...
> 
> Last night was my grandmother's 90th birthday party. First time I've seen her and many of the 30-odd attendees since my failed suicide attempt. Anyways, it was open bar as the whole thing was held at a restaurant and paid for by my great uncle. As you can imagine, I got blasted. I blacked out around 9 pm and then came to in our hotel room. And I immediately apologized to my mother, who was there with me, and who has struggled with her own alcoholism in the past. She told me that getting really drunk on one night doesn't make me an alcoholic, and that I didn't really do anything objectionable while out of it. Then I gave in and spilled the beans on my problem, on how long and how much I've been drinking. I haven't told her before because I was afraid that she would cut me out of her life if she knew. Thankfully, she said she loved me and reiterated her unconditional support for me. I think, moving forward, I'll be okay, in the long run.


Your mom sounds awesome man, I'm glad she is there for you.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

redstar, I will second what zonebox said above.

It is good that you did not do anything bad during your blackout, and that your mother was sympathetic and supportive.

Hope you can go for awhile without drinking any alcohol.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I hate to say this, and it probably just makes me sound like an unrepentant alcoholic, but I can't just quit cold turkey. My therapist, the neurologist in the hospital, the addictions counselor, and my mother all agreed that the risk of something called Alcohol Withdrawal Syndrome is too great for such a heavy drinker like myself. So I have to slowly taper over time, or I risk another seizure, like the one I had last Monday night on my way home from work. The addictions counselor even told me that people, in extreme cases, can be killed by alcohol withdrawal.

That seizure really was my come-to-Jesus moment, as it happened barely a minute or two after I got in the front door. I hadn't even made it to my apartment yet. If it had happened five minutes earlier while I was on the highway, I could've been seriously hurt or killed.

You know, the real irony in all this is that, when I was a small child, I promised my mother I would never do any illegal drugs. And I've actually kept that promise, despite having dealt with addictions to tobacco and alcohol in my life, two legal drugs that are vastly more harmful than many illegal drugs.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I hate to say this, and it probably just makes me sound like an unrepentant alcoholic, but I can't just quit cold turkey. My therapist, the neurologist in the hospital, the addictions counselor, and my mother all agreed that the risk of something called Alcohol Withdrawal Syndrome is too great for such a heavy drinker like myself. So I have to slowly taper over time, or I risk another seizure, like the one I had last Monday night on my way home from work. The addictions counselor even told me that people, in extreme cases, can be killed by alcohol withdrawal.


Damn dude, I had no clue it could get so bad. I'm sorry to hear everything you are going through, I wish I could offer you some support. Is there anything any of us here could do to help you out?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't worry about it, man. The most important step, I think, is accepting that you have a problem and realizing that you need help to overcome it. I've done both things. Though the road ahead is going to be rocky, in the end, I think I can do it. I've been connected with the resources needed, so all I have to do is wait it out and apply myself to the task. In the long run, I think I'm going to be okay.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

redstar, your counsellor is very correct about alcoholism withdrawal possibly being fatal.

Among the alcoholics that I have known, if they did not go to the hospital for treatment, they would withdraw taking one ounce of alcohol every hour, for, I don't know how many hours.

I suppose your counsellor would know about how to safely withdraw that way.

Or, withdrawing in a hospital might be safer for you.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanksgiving rum  Holidays are always a good time to become inebriated.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Thanksgiving rum  Holidays are always a * necessary * time to become inebriated.


Reader edit...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

:lol 

It definitely helps Kyle.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll be on on Saturday night. Just need to make it through one more work day.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

On the "Raso de la cruz - vino varietal de espena" ..basically the marksies rose & toffee and praline lacquer. Mmm


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Trying Bulmers Bold Black Cherry Cider for the first time right now.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Belated Happy Thanksgiving to our American brethren crew :drunkand Happy Drinking to all the rest of the thread regulars, I hope things are good with you all peeps :drunk :yes .

Exams and virus stress = not a fun couple of weeks for me, sadly. Upwards and onwards :b


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Belated Happy Thanksgiving to our American brethren crew :drunkand Happy Drinking to all the rest of the thread regulars, I hope things are good with you all peeps :drunk :yes .
> 
> Exams and virus stress = not a fun couple of weeks for me, sadly. Upwards and onwards :b


Hey Folded!  Happy turkey day, we still have leftovers in the fridge :lol

I hope outside of the exams and virus, things are going good for you. I have a bit of rum left, and beer. Thinking of drinking tonight.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Now taking suggestions for movies to watch while drunk tonight.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

The house of 1000 corpses. Suitably cheesy and extremely weird


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmm, I think I might go with anime today.

I was thinking Akira, but I have seen that too many times already. How about Goldenboy, that show is hilarious.

Here ya go man.






Life is STUDY!!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I decided to watch that old Bond movie Goldeneye.

Man, this makes me want to play the N64 game from my youth again.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Good game


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Perfect Dark was better though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I never got the chance to play that one unfortunately.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello all * Waves* Transfer energy, transverse waves vibrate at 90 degrees to the direction of the wave :yes


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Baileys, Kahlua and peppermint schnapps stirred with ice. hnnnnnnnnngggggg


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Whiskey and Tom Petty tonight


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

cocooned said:


> Baileys, Kahlua and peppermint schnapps stirred with ice. hnnnnnnnnngggggg


Wow! cocooned dude, that is one interesting mixture  I hope your feeling ok today :yes

Thus far, I've had a couple of beers, a bottle of white wine and an increasing number of gins  Time for another I think. :clap


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

An amazing TV series and an amazing soundtrack. Looking forward to series 2 next year ... hopefully?!?

*Edit - I'm sitting listening to the soundtrack just now - hence the post.*


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> An amazing TV series and an amazing soundtrack. Looking forward to series 2 next year ... hopefully?!?
> 
> *Edit - I'm sitting listening to the soundtrack just now - hence the post.*


I like that, it sounds pretty good.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I almost forgot how smooth Guinness Draught is. Just the right amount of carbonation. If only the abv% would be a bit higher and the cost a bit lower it'd be my go-to without any doubt.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I like that, it sounds pretty good.


Check both the original french TV series (I think there was an unnecessary American remake made last year) and the original soundtrack by local band (to me :b) Mogwai :clap
Also, hola Zonebox, I hope things are good with you dude. :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Check both the original french TV series (I think there was an unnecessary American remake made last year) and the original soundtrack by local band (to me :b) Mogwai :clap
> Also, hola Zonebox, I hope things are good with you dude. :yes


I'll have to check it out later on, for now everything is pretty good. I have some beer in the fridge waiting for me to consume. First I'm gonna have some grilled cheese sandwiches and ramen noodles.

How are you doing man?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

i just drank loaaaads of mulled wine out in the irishville christmas markets. very very merry right now. yeooo (also ignoring the boy i kissed. eeeek)


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I almost forgot how smooth Guinness Draught is. Just the right amount of carbonation. If only the abv% would be a bit higher and the cost a bit lower it'd be my go-to without any doubt.


I got some cheap beer for the night, wish I had something a bit tastier. I'm going with Busch light, the past two times it tasted bad.. hoping this time it is better.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I almost forgot how smooth Guinness Draught is. Just the right amount of carbonation. If only the abv% would be a bit higher and the cost a bit lower it'd be my go-to without any doubt.


Hello Bert dude, I hopes your doing well! Remember, unlike most booze, the dark stuff is / was often prescribed as a healthy thing to partake of. Well in the UK at least (and I'd wager, also in Ireland.) lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> Hello Bert dude, I hopes your doing well! Remember, unlike most booze, the dark stuff is / was often prescribed as a healthy thing to partake of. Well in the UK at least (and I'd wager, also in Ireland.) lol


If you drink Guinness your not really drinking :no its more like soup


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

blue2 said:


> If you drink Guinness your not really drinking :no


Technically your 'eating' nutrients - combined with a mild amount of intoxication. AKA 'a winner' in my book lol


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I'll have to check it out later on, for now everything is pretty good. I have some beer in the fridge waiting for me to consume. First I'm gonna have some grilled cheese sandwiches and ramen noodles.
> 
> How are you doing man?


I'm doing ok thanks Zone. I survived my first Trimester, past all my classes. (Seriously though modern day Trimesters.. WTF?!? Semesters it was in my day.) 
Anyway I'm deep into the mathematics this trimester, just started Calculus and moving onto additional maths, which appears to be in the form of a new language  
The physics has gotten pretty heavy, pretty quickly too lol 
need to get my head down and improve my study / time management bizness, if I hope to survive uni next year.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> I'm doing ok thanks Zone. I survived my first Trimester, past all my classes. (Seriously though modern day Trimesters.. WTF?!? Semesters it was in my day.)
> Anyway I'm deep into the mathematics this trimester, just started Calculus and moving onto additional maths, which appears to be in the form of a new language
> The physics has gotten pretty heavy, pretty quickly too lol
> need to get my head down and improve my study / time management bizness, if I hope to survive uni next year.


That actually sounds like a lot of fun, I might take a few classes in the future just to keep myself up to date. I miss my algebra classes, as well as programming classes.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I know, Guinness is rather like a meal. Especially the extra stout, one of those and I feel as if I'm drinking my dessert.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Dirty Black Russians are on the menu tonight..


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

roats44862 said:


> Dirty Black Russians are on the menu tonight..


How dirty is this black russian?


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> How dirty is this black russian?


The glass I put him in is clean, but let's just say he's a tri-mixture of sweet and bubbly dirtiness.

I've not had enough of this black russian to be funny yet, give me an hour or so...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

roats44862 said:


> The glass I put him in is clean, but let's just say he's a tri-mixture of sweet and bubbly dirtiness.
> 
> I've not had enough of this black russian to be funny yet, give me an hour or so...


I'll be around


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

It looks Tom Petty again tonight


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Where are you boozers at?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Florida here, have my back sliding glass door open and enjoying the cool 70° weather. The beer is a fine match for the day.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> I'll have to check it out later on, for now everything is pretty good. I have some beer in the fridge waiting for me to consume. First I'm gonna have some grilled cheese sandwiches and ramen noodles.
> 
> How are you doing man?


I'm having ramen too. 

Was gonna hold off on the drinking for another night, but I kinda had a crappy day at work, so I'm sailing with Jerry.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Florida here, have my back sliding glass door open and enjoying the cool 70° weather. The beer is a fine match for the day.


It was down to -5C (23F) or so last week and I still went to work at my unheated warehouse wearing shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> It was down to -5C (23F) or so last week and I still went to work at my unheated warehouse wearing shorts and a t-shirt.


I know this probably sounds sadistic, but I sort of miss the cold at times. I would love to go sledding right about now.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Even in Canada I'm a freak. All my coworkers were bundled up and every 20 minutes someone stopped me to ask how I could stand working in such cold temperatures in such little clothing.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm coming to Canada next month. Hopefully the snow will be plentiful then.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think I could do it in that weather, unless I were working my rear off.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I lived for a while in Edmonton as a child, where it regularly gets down to -25C (-13F) or colder in the winter. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I've skied in -20-25F weather once or twice. It was brutal. I had to go in just about every run down.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

The only thing that pisses me off about winter when it snows is driving. I know we all have our own local horror stories about bad drivers, but until you've been subjected to the terror and lawlessness of the Vancouver city streets, you have no right to talk. These people can't drive even when the weather is great, so when you add snow and ice to the mix, it becomes total chaos.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

If your drivers are worst than the ones in Florida, you have my sympathy man. Especially seeing that you have to deal with them in snow.

:lol that reminds me, my mom hit a snow plow in Maine several years ago. Oh man, she will never live that one down.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Luckily the city of New Westminster is pretty good about getting the roads cleared and salted as soon as possible after a snowfall.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Try city drivers (nyc). Even without snow they act like there is.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You know, with liquor prices here being what they are, I could fly down to Mexico, or Thailand, and spend four days drinking, and even including the plane ticket it would still be cheaper than drinking in Vancouver.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> You know, with liquor prices here being what they are, I could fly down to Mexico, or Thailand, and spend four days drinking, and even including the plane ticket it would still be cheaper than drinking in Vancouver.


How much for a 750 ml of Captain Morgan?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

A bottle of wine and numerous gins in... where the drinking thread crew at?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry man, I had my fill yesterday. Had 12 beers, played video games, and woke up with a slight hangover :lol I'd join you, but am cutting back to once a week to save a bit of money for Christmas.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Sorry man, I had my fill yesterday. Had 12 beers, played video games, and woke up with a slight hangover :lol I'd join you, but am cutting back to once a week to save a bit of money for Christmas.


Ahhh ok no worries Zone. Glad to see you taking care of crimbo family bizness dude. 
I have no such responsibilities but there in lies the rub.. I'm living a lonely, pointless life. I'd swap you at the drop of a hat.  Be well sir!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes I just watched the film dusk till dawn again now this song stuck in my head :teeth


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Great track, pretty great film too. 

Hola fellow UK channel 4 crew 8)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> ^ Great track, pretty great film too.
> 
> Hola fellow UK channel 4 crew 8)


Why did you watch it I don't even know which station it was on guess it was 4


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Why did you watch it I don't even know which station it was on guess it was 4


I only watched about 10 minutes of the first 'non vampire' half tonight. I've seen the film many, many times. It's maybe not dated that well but the first half is still pretty good. Yeah it was on 4 earlier tonight.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> I only watched about 10 minutes of the first 'non vampire' half tonight. I've seen the film many, many times. It's maybe not dated that well but the first half is still pretty good. Yeah it was on 4 earlier tonight.


Yah I've seen it 15 times but I don't really like any newer films, It seems to me film people are losing imagination and just spew out crap or mayby I'm full of crap :teeth


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> How much for a 750 ml of Captain Morgan?


Around $30, depending on the type.

Back to Vancouver drivers. Today on my way home from the grocery store I saw someone driving down the wrong side of the street. A few weeks ago I saw someone make a left turn at an intersection and wind up on the wrong side of the street, with no easy way over as there was a median. That person had to reverse course into the intersection and then turn onto the right side of the street. And if I had a dollar for every idiot doing less than the limit on the highway in the passing lane, forcing me to pass them on the right, I'd probably be able to fund my own space program.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Around $30, depending on the type.
> 
> Back to Vancouver drivers. Today on my way home from the grocery store I saw someone driving down the wrong side of the street. A few weeks ago I saw someone make a left turn at an intersection and wind up on the wrong side of the street, with no easy way over as there was a median. That person had to reverse course into the intersection and then turn onto the right side of the street. And if I had a dollar for every idiot doing less than the limit on the highway in the passing lane, forcing me to pass them on the right, I'd probably be able to fund my own space program.


Ouch, that is a lot of money.  It costs $14 for the spiced rum 80 proof here, I went cheaper the last time I bought rum and it was $11 for 750ml of admiral nelson's, which is practically the same stuff.

Thankfully, my job is only 10 miles from me and there are so many lights people can't get up to speed long enough to cause many accidents. I'm on the road 5-8 hours a day for my job, and in six months I have yet to see one fatality, it is mostly fender benders thankfully.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Jesus. I can't even get a mickey of rum for $14 unless I go for the cheapest, crappiest rum.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone else drinking right now?


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Just drunk. Had my first line of coke ever. It was pretty small. Didn't seem tohave a great impact. Small rush but not to crazy. Feel more... intense headed on coke

when i get drunk sometimes I do this retarded thing where I sort of emulate other people I know...? or mostly other peoples personalities I've seen on youtube...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am also drinking tonight.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

let's all drink watah


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Ouch, that is a lot of money. It costs $14 for the spiced rum 80 proof here, I went cheaper the last time I bought rum and it was $11 for 750ml of admiral nelson's, which is practically the same stuff.
> 
> Thankfully, my job is only 10 miles from me and there are so many lights people can't get up to speed long enough to cause many accidents. I'm on the road 5-8 hours a day for my job, and in six months I have yet to see one fatality, it is mostly fender benders thankfully.


Unfortunately I don't have that luxury as I have to cross a bridge and use the highway to get to and from work.


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

The next time I have vodka on hand I shall drunkenly post to this thread.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Jesus. I can't even get a mickey of rum for $14 unless I go for the cheapest, crappiest rum.


What brand do you typically drink? It sound expensive.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Legion0451 said:


> What brand do you typically drink? It sound expensive.


My favourite is Sailor Jerry, which costs around $30 per 750 per bottle.


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> My favourite is Sailor Jerry, which costs around $30 per 750 per bottle.


Oh my. That is expensive. Yeah see, I drink Castillo Gold. Bottom shelf rum, $9 for a liter. So really I don't "drink" rum, I drink what's cheap, and rum was cheaper than vodka.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Creme Ale*

Anyone remember Shoenling Little Cream Ale?

Remember hearing radio ads for it years ago.

I think they did bottle it in larger sizes than the 1/2 "litle" bottles, but can't remember what the larger bottles were called.

It was very good, and I'd like to drink some of it, to see if it is still as good as I remember it.

But, I can't find it anywhere in my area.

I think there were several ales called "cream" ale.

Just what is a "cream" ale compared to a just plain ale?

Also, there was an ale with a tiger on the label, which I also liked, but can't remember the name of it, and can't find it anywhere in my area, or out of my area, today.

Anyone know what brand of ale the Tiger ale was called?

Up until recently, I found Foster's Premium ale, in the 25.4 oz. cans, very good, but, lately, while it doesn't really taste bad, it doesn't taset all that good, like Shoenling's Little King and the Tiger ale did.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sapphire gin. It's quite nice. So nice I've nearly finished the bottle. Damn, I'm smashed. On my own. Dunno if it's bad or good, but I might listen to some Christmas songs and then stalk my ex's facebook and cry, then listen to some more Christmas songs.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I fudging love Christmas songs


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Greetings fellow drink thread enthusiasts :b :clap(*Disclaimer - you may be a drinking thread enthusiast. This does not necessarily equate to you being a 'drinking' enthusiast.) 
I chant lie though, I fit both demographics  :teeth


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

...and let the cheap vodka shots begin. 
:drunk:banana:banana:banana


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

At it tonight too. I've perfected the art of not having a hangover the next day.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> At it tonight too. I've perfected the art of not having a hangover the next day.


Heheh nice one red dude.

I kinda have too. I either haven't drank enough to make feel rough or if I do... I drink the next morning to negate the shakes lol :yes :b


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

The drinking continues......


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I finally saw them live in 2008 on the 'Third' tour. They were great. I'd happily catch them live again.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Last day of college until I go back home for the holidays. I'm getting sh**fu**ed. Thank you for all is holy, this is over for a while.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahah. Drinking is fun. But they said I'll probably have hallucinations due to withdrawal when I enter rehab. The nurse said I can expect things like seeing bugs crawling on my skin. Scary *** ****.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I empathize red. I've witnessed a few of those things with benzo withdrawal. Most likely they'll give you valium or such for that. You should be alright being taken care of professionally. Hang in there bud.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Hello...OMG its 6am sleepy time


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

last sunday night was my 21st bday weekend in vegas and me and my bro and his gf went through almost 2 fifths of vodka in one sitting. i woke up soooooo sick and was sick the whole next day throwing up and mad hungover. kinda made me never want to drink again! lol

and the room was ****in trashed with pizza and chicken all over the ground and drinks spilled all over the beds... oops

fun was had


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm continuing with one 40 oz bottle of Miller High Life a day.

So far, the bottles have been glass, but yesterday, I noticed the first in plastic, and got one of them, in a supermarket, priced $1.79. rather than the usual $1.99 in other supermakets and convenience stores.

In the past I would carefully measure two 12 0z. drinks of the beer, and have a third one of 16 oz.

Lately, however, I have been taking 3 12 oz drinks from the 40 oz bottle, and keepng the extra 4 ounces for the following day.

Several nights recently, I have drunk two 12 oz drinks and gone to sleep, and resisted any temptation to drink a third or more after waking up the follwing day.

The Miller High Life occasionally tastes bad, but most of the time it is rather mild tasting, unlike those harsh tasting, "ice," "high gravity," and other high abv content beers and ales.

I need to look over my drinking diaries, and see how much I might want to abstain, if any, before the end of the year, for comparison with last year.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Wasn't going to tonight, but had a crappy day at work, so it's bottoms up for me.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

redstar312 said:


> Wasn't going to tonight, but had a crappy day at work, so it's bottoms up for me.


sorry, I heard about that. cheers

Friday night... maybe. it's hasn't been a week yet :um


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wish there were fewer jerks on this site.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

redstar312 said:


> I wish there were fewer jerks on this site.


they're everywhere. at least there's a lot of cool/decent people on here too...

is it socially acceptable to get smashed on fridays? or is that just saturdays? i don't get out enough or go to enough parties so idk what the norm is

well at least Rebecca Black gets down on Fridays... how bad could it be?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm seeing double.

And also, Friday by Rebecca Black was a great song.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

It's one of the weekend day's evenings. Hence me drinking and my drunkenness. Good wishes to all :yes Next week might be better!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Last day of college until I go back home for the holidays. I'm getting sh**fu**ed. Thank you for all is holy, this is over for a while.


Hola Bert! May I ask, what subjects are you studying dude?



helpless said:


> I'm continuing with one 40 oz bottle of Miller High Life a day.
> 
> So far, the bottles have been glass, but yesterday, I noticed the first in plastic, and got one of them, in a supermarket, priced $1.79. rather than the usual $1.99 in other supermakets and convenience stores.
> 
> ...


Hello helpless! Good to see you posting dude. I hope things are going ok :yes


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert is a great poster. One of the best on this site.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

don't mean to go off topic...

getting down on saturday, 6 shots and moderately drunk weeeeeeeeeeee

churs


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the post, Folded Edge. 

Yesterday, got 2, 40 oz bottles of Miller these glass bottles.

Drank 3 measuring pictcher 12 os drinks, and went to sleep.

No temptations for a fourth + drinks after waking up a few hours later.

Went back to sleep, without the aid of any pills.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> Hola Bert! May I ask, what subjects are you studying dude?
> 
> For now Accounting, but most likely I'll be switching to something else still related to business. We shall see.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like I'm going into rehab on Thursday. Gonna have to put back some serious booze tonight and tomorrow night, get as much of it into my body before I'm cut off. So it's bottoms up.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*best wishes*

Best wishes on your rehab, redstar312.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, it was the usual three, 12 0z. styrofoam cups of Miller Highlife from a 40 0z glass bottle, with another 12 ounces left in the bottle for tonight.

Also, one mini bottle of Bacardi Silver, from the 2 I bought on Monday.

Put me to sleep, and I woke up early and started the day early, with a slight headache which is gone by now.

Will be going to the store where they stock the new plastic 40 0z bottles of Miller, 20 cents lower price than the other stores.

While the Miller tastes OK, and doesn't have whatever the harsh taste of those high gravity and ice high abv might be, it doesn't really taste all that great and I am thinking of just givinig up the 40 oz bottles of Miller altogether, and just getting an occasional pint can, or 24 0z can of the rather limited selection that the c stores have; pabst blue ribbon, rolling rock, busch, and a few others.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

At it again tonight. Might go in tomorrow, might not happen until Friday.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

so a couple guys at work have been telling to try blue moon. i just got a 6 pack and had my first sip. holy **** was i not expecting that. i think i just found my new beer. :clap

i want to go on a mission and try every beer out there. there must be some as good or better tasting than this!

any recommendation for my next beer? lawl havent been this exited in a while


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Bert is a great poster. One of the best on this site.


I find myself in agreement as well Redstar but I'd also add you to that list dude. I hope your doing ok too Redstar, here's hoping you had a better week this week!



helpless said:


> Thanks for the post, Folded Edge.


Hello helpless, I hope your doing ok dude, I know stuff can be stressful. I've been wayyy over doing it too, I've decided that after the holidays, I'm going to sort my drinking and start dealing with multiple days at a time of soberness. It's got to happen, otherwise I can kiss sorting my life goodbye. Take care of yourself helpless



> For now Accounting, but most likely I'll be switching to something else still related to business. We shall see.


I'm glad to hear your studying Bert but sorry to hear you ain't enjoying what your taking at the moment. I hope you can sort something your really interested in soon young dude!

Be well to all the rest of the drunkard / drinking thread crew - young and old


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Looks like I'm going into rehab on Thursday. Gonna have to put back some serious booze tonight and tomorrow night, get as much of it into my body before I'm cut off. So it's bottoms up.





helpless said:


> Best wishes on your rehab, redstar312.


Ahh Red, I'm so sorry to hear things have went that way for you man. If you need to go, I hopes things go well for you, take care man!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

2 beers. 1 bottle of white wine and 7 plus glass of gin thus far. Sore head to tomorrow me thinks :b


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Getting tanked because of my ****ty day at work.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Grolsch swingtop bottle is a good beer


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the post*

Thanks for the post, Folded Edge, and for showing so much concern for the other members, myself included.

Wed night-Thur morning, I took 5 drinks, four from a new 40 oz. miller 40 oz plastic bottle, + 4 oz. from the same, previous night, only glass bottle, for 4, 12 0z drinks of miller.

Also, finally drank that mini of Bacardi Silver, I got Monday, with water.

Yesterday, got a 375 of Ron Rico Silver Rum.

Tired of the Miller. Got 2, pint cans of Pabst Blue Ribbon, and drank one of them, then a drink of about 1.65 0z Ron Rico.

After a long day of travelling, and working, those 2 drinks put me to sleep, so yesterday it was my usual moderate drinking.

I'm calling three drinks a day "heavy" drinking, for me, at least.


----------



## The Superfluous Man (Oct 26, 2014)

Alright y'all. It's Saturday morning over here, and Friday evening over there for most of you. Let's do this.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I don't touch the stuff myself.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Going into rehab tomorrow. Not drinking tonight. At my mother's place. It may be true that I will never drink again, that I've had my last drink.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Going into rehab tomorrow. Not drinking tonight. At my mother's place. It may be true that I will never drink again, that I've had my last drink.


Take care Redstar, I hope things improve for you soon. Be well young dude!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Going into rehab tomorrow. Not drinking tonight. At my mother's place. It may be true that I will never drink again, that I've had my last drink.


Thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, thought about drinking that second pint can of Pabst Blue Ribbon purchased the day before, but didn't.

Just drank 2, levelly measured at 1 & 1/2 ounce, drinks of Ron rico rum, with water, and no third drink.

before putting the top back on the Ron Rico bottle, accidently knocked the bottle over, and lost some of it, maybe 3 ounces at most.

This bottle of Ron Rico Silver, doesn't taste too good.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

"The Click In The Head"

I remember in the Tennessee Williams play, and in the film of that title, the alcoholic "Brick," tells his Father, "Big Daddy," in response to Big Daddy's question, "why do you drink," that he drinks to get the "click in the head. Like a light switch that turns the hot light off and the cool light on. Then there is peace."

I have wondered if that scene in Cat On A Hot tin Roof, was the only time that "click in the head" was used to describe a feeling that one gets from alcohol?

Or, was it an old saying that had been used for many years?

I did a quick net search on "click in the head," and after two pages of only listings for a clicking noise a person hears when they turn their neck, I stopped my net search.

Even if "click in the head" isn't used much by today's drinkers, I like it, and use it myself, because I think it is a very good description for the effect that alcohol can have on a person.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

helpless said:


> "The Click In The Head"
> 
> I remember in the Tennessee Williams play, and in the film of that title, the alcoholic "Brick," tells his Father, "Big Daddy," in response to Big Daddy's question, "why do you drink," that he drinks to get the "click in the head. Like a light switch that turns the hot light off and the cool light on. Then there is peace."
> 
> ...


Hola helpless, I had never heard that phrase before but I certainly understand it. Before I was a big drinker, I smoked weed (since the age of 14), most every day, until earlier this year and I have taken a great deal of over other intoxicants for many years too. 
I might not have called it the 'click in my head' but it was certainly based on switching my head from one place to another to deal with my existence / anxiety crap.

I hope your doing ok anyway man!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

momentsunset said:


> didn't drink anything in a while but tonight i really need it.
> been a little stressed (although stress to me is small compared to "normal people"'s stresses..
> I want to start off 2015 clean and not drink as much, but then thinking about it I feel so completely scared to not have something to comfort me as much as this.
> 
> ...


hi my kik buddy


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

momentsunset said:


> didn't drink anything in a while but tonight i really need it.
> been a little stressed (although stress to me is small compared to "normal people"'s stresses..
> I want to start off 2015 clean and not drink as much, but then thinking about it I feel so completely scared to not have something to comfort me as much as this.
> 
> ...


What you got - I'm on my third bottle of Kopparberg...it is not helping my mood! What has you feeling stressed?


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

jealousisjelly said:


> hi my kik buddy


wow it's been forever. i stopped using kik sorry about that.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

momentsunset said:


> wow it's been forever. i stopped using kik sorry about that.


its all gravy i stopped using it too


----------



## Altered Course (Aug 29, 2012)

On my fifth Hefe while listening to Rosetta and trying to decide whether to stay up and work on my video project or hit the hay. Gut feeling is another drink and staying up till 6 am again..


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Pon the booze once again, tonight in particular is in an attempt of avoiding writing my UCAS personal statement :um I've had a couple of months but I have utterly ignored and avoided doing it up until now... and low and behold I'm now out of time :| 

I am a drunk arsed idiot :?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Hi I'm just after drinking some beer and whiskey I didn't measure it but it probably was plenty


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Hi I'm just after drinking some beer and whiskey I didn't measure it but it probably was plenty


Plenty is good Blue. Too little is not :yes Cheers dude :drunk


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> Plenty is good Blue. Too little is not :yes Cheers dude :drunk


sweet I was getting worried cause I might not measure up for drinkin thread :teeth


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

blue2 said:


> sweet I was getting worried cause I might not measure up for drinkin thread :teeth


All are welcome here, the inebriated and the sober... all are welcome :b (I feel like I'm kinda channeling Poltergeist 1 or 2 :sus here lol)


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anyone actually like the taste of alcohol?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the post*



Folded Edge said:


> Hola helpless, I had never heard that phrase before but I certainly understand it. Before I was a big drinker, I smoked weed (since the age of 14), most every day, until earlier this year and I have taken a great deal of over other intoxicants for many years too.
> I might not have called it the 'click in my head' but it was certainly based on switching my head from one place to another to deal with my existence / anxiety crap.
> 
> I hope your doing ok anyway man!


Folded Edge,

Thanks for the post. In a hurry today to confront the Incubus of a trip to Wilmington, NC.

Hope to be able to do some things I have been neglecting on Christmas day.

I never have a vacation from "Work," and when there are holidays, have to arrange my whole life around how to do the work since I don't get any days off of work at holiday times.

Hope things are OK with you.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

helpless said:


> Folded Edge,
> 
> Thanks for the post. In a hurry today to confront the Incubus of a trip to Wilmington, NC.
> 
> ...


Ach I'm ok thanks helpless. I really hope you can sort some time off / vacation time from your work. Everyone needs a break away from that relentless toil crap - otherwise we tend to go nuts. Here's hoping you get a break dude!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Time for some music :yes


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the post, Folded Edge.

I got back from Wilmington, NC after dark, but still fairly early last night, a nervous wreck from all of the stop and go, bumper to bumper traffic bottlenecks at one very bad intersection, and flashing blue lights, first one where a driver had driven his car onto the track of the state port railroad, mixed up, or DUI? and further down US 17, some kind of wreck, a sherriff's car passing me on the grass median to join the other officers down the road.

In this kind of traffic, anyone who drives under the influence is very unwise.

Got one 24 0z can Pabst Blue Ribbon, and one 24 oz can Milwaukee's Best Ice ale, for four 12 0z styrofoam cups of beer, around midnight, and getting over my hectic road trip.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

So technically speaking, it is now Christmas eve here (Greenwich Meantime here, at least)

So happy crimbo eve ya'll :b

I started drinking at 11am here to today before I had to head into town to do my Christmas shopping. Bouncing around the city center, mildly inebriated, whilst listening to good music on my headphones was pretty fun. 

It's now 1.20am and I'm still drinking lol :boogieIf only you could feel drunk all the time without the health consequences... life would be sweet.

I'm planing of stopping drinking after the holiday period, so I may as well enjoy the last week or so, of drunkenness. 

Happy Christmas fellow drinking thread people, I hope all is as good as it can be with you - whereever you are!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Only have a few Boston lagers left but I've got some salvia I'm gonna smoke in a bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

In case anyone is looking for a random recommendation, try out Boxer Apple Ale if you come across it. I enjoyed it.(The Dos Equis glass was a freebee from work that I wanted to Christen in case anyone is wondering, lol)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Had a Leinenkugel Vanilla Porter last night. And after Sailor Jerry is done, I'll raise the Kraken 94 rum. Yes, egg nog will be involved.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

cocooned said:


> Only have a few Boston lagers left but I've got some salvia I'm gonna smoke in a bit.


Go easy cocooned, I've had a bag of that sitting in my desk drawer for 4 or 5 years but I've never gotten around to smoking it. Done lots and lots of acid and shrooms in the past but not that. An old m8 told to be careful with, he'd tried and had a bad times with it (And he'd certainly tried enough other things.) I still really want to try DMT and peyote but under controlled circumstance - always advisable!! LSD / shrooms combined with MDMA is pretty magic to be fair 

It seems this thread has careered off course some what :um



KyleInSTL said:


> Had a Leinenkugel Vanilla Porter last night. And after Sailor Jerry is done, I'll raise the Kraken 94 rum. Yes, egg nog will be involved.


Hola KyleInSTL, nice to see you posting, I hope things are going ok with you dude! 

Anyway Happy Christmas fellow drink thread users and enthusiasts :boogie :yes
I hope you enjoy the holidays


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Go easy cocooned, I've had a bag of that sitting in my desk drawer for 4 or 5 years but I've never gotten around to smoking it. Done lots and lots of acid and shrooms in the past but not that. An old m8 told to be careful with, he'd tried and had a bad times with it (And he'd certainly tried enough other things.) I still really want to try DMT and peyote but under controlled circumstance - always advisable!! LSD / shrooms combined with MDMA is pretty magic to be fair
> 
> It seems this thread has careered off course some what :um
> 
> ...


And the merriest and safest holiday wishes to you, good Mr.Edge.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> And the merriest and safest holiday wishes to you, good Mr.Edge.


Lolz dam man, you where too fast. I actually edited and quoted your good self whilst you were replying. Happy Christmas Kyle, I hope your doing ok :yes


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Lolz dam man, you where too fast. I actually edited and quoted your good self whilst you were replying. Happy Christmas Kyle, I hope your doing ok :yes


Feeling my rum mellowing me quite nicely. By the time Santa comes, I'll be ready to start talking about what the babysitter did when I was young.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Greetings drinking thread people (Christmas edition bizness )

Happy Christmas / Winter Solstice / whatever-a-thon celebrations. 

Way too many drinks to mention since 11am. Wine, beer and gin has flown freely as has done the quality foods. Good s**t all round. 
I hope everyone else has had an acceptable day too! Ez ya'll :clap


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Vodka, beer, and wine. 

Mixed the vodka with some orange juice, yum.
That beer almost made me puke.... Tastes like piss.
Couldn't finish the wine. Too flavorful/strong and already pretty drunk.

In hindsight, just the vodka and wine would have been nice.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I envy you guys


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

blue2 said:


> I envy you guys


Ach sorry blue, I'm guessing you haven't been drinking then!?!

Happy Crimbo anyway dude :yes


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

blue2 said:


> I envy you guys


I hate blowing like all my money on alcohol, but sometimes, or more often than not, there's just nothing better to do...



Marakunda said:


> Vodka, beer, and wine.
> 
> Mixed the vodka with some orange juice, yum.
> That beer almost made me puke.... Tastes like piss.
> ...


Mixed? ewww lol
why not just shoot and chase?
and what kinda vodka?
i h8 beer, and some of the finer wines go down real easy


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

I miss this thread

Pounding a 12 pack of Saranac Long John Lager and then gonna drink some Ancnoc 12 til I pass out.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Not sure where to put this but I'm out and seven days sober.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Drinking some JD and Irn Bru. Tastes pretty good.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

cocooned said:


> I miss this thread
> 
> Pounding a 12 pack of Saranac Long John Lager and then gonna drink some Ancnoc 12 til I pass out.


Hola cocooned. Good to see you posting, happy Christmas and I hope your doing ok dude.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Not sure where to put this but I'm out and seven days sober.


Hey Redstar, hang in there dude. I hope your doing ok and have had a happy holiday season. Stay strong and please keep posting :yes All the best man!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Hey Redstar, hang in there dude. I hope your doing ok and have had a happy holiday season. Stay strong and please keep posting :yes All the best man!


Haha thanks man, but there's not a chance in hell that I make it even one more week without relapsing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Tonight I'm trying Maker's Mark Bourbon & a holiday Belgian beer called Delirium Christmas that comes with a glass. I hope they are good, I have an affinity for Belgian beers & I'd like to see what the difference is between Bourbon & Rye


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> Haha thanks man, but there's not a chance in hell that I make it even one more week without relapsing.


Welcome back and please keep trying like hell to remain sober. You know for addiction, there is no middle ground. I'm pulling for you.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I hope Redstar is still doing ok. 

I was going to keep drinking until the first but I've decided that tonight / this morning will be the last for a while instead. Beers, Wine, Gin and latterly Black Russians have been the order of the day. I need to gets to grips with my drinking before it completely gets to grips with me. 
I wish you all well for the holidays and in case I'm not around over the next week or so. 

I WISH YOU ALL THE BEST FOR 2015, 
here's hoping things are good and improve for us all. Take care all of you drinking thread peeps. 

Hang in there, tomorrow is another new day!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

It appears I'm the only drunkard this evening. I'd have guessed more for would have been drinking tonight considering the day of the year. They are possibly saving their livers for NEW YEARS EVE at this point. :b


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yo I'm only moderately drunk though I drank some whiskey beer and vodka and wine but that's it :b


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> It appears I'm the only drunkard this evening. I'd have guessed more for would have been drinking tonight considering the day of the year. They are possibly saving their livers for NEW YEARS EVE at this point. :b


Nah, I'm here man. Drinking a few beers, I accidentally logged in while goofing around on my amiga. So much for the two months absence, I was doing so well too :lol. After tonight I am going back on my hiatus.

:cheers

err or 
:drunk

that's what I was looking for


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Nah, I'm here man. Drinking a few beers, I accidentally logged in while goofing around on my amiga. So much for the two months absence, I was doing so well too :lol. After tonight I am going back on my hiatus.
> 
> :cheers
> 
> ...


Greetingss Zone, good to see you posting dude. Happy Christmas and New years when it drops.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

One more tune before bed.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Greetingss Zone, good to see you posting dude. Happy Christmas and New years when it drops.


Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you as well. Thanks for posting on my guestbook dude, much appreciated. How are you doing this most excellent evening?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you as well. Thanks for posting on my guestbook dude, much appreciated. How are you doing this most excellent evening?


Ach I'm doing ok thanks Zone. Too much food and booze lol. Stupidly been watching to many crimbo films that have left me feeling pretty sad and lacking in the social and relationship department but that is what more booze is for after all :b


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Ach I'm doing ok thanks Zone. Too much food and booze lol. Stupidly been watching to many crimbo films that have left me feeling pretty sad and lacking in the social and relationship department but that is what more booze is for after all :b


I believe in you dude, you are one kick *** individual after all. At the very least, you have us  I may not be purdy, but I make one helluva tuna sandwich.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Shortly after I moved to Florida, I went to downtown Disney. It is free to gain entrance, they have a bunch of stores, and it was pretty cool. I went into a store called Virgin and bought a CD with a label I forget to this day. I do remember swiping it to one of their little testing stations where you can sample their music and I instantly fell in love with it.

This must have been around 2001 or so, and I used to listen to this individual song for a while, while riding my bike for miles, while working, while weight lifting, I loved the tune to it. I lost track of it for years, until pandora popped it in one of the stations I was listening to.






I took a lot of ephedra back then, something like speed. Which seems to make anxiety disappear for me. It changed me significantly, in ways I never knew were possible, it was very strong, but I enjoyed the motivation it gave me. Of course, it was made illegal soon after as people were using it as well as other severe chemicals to create meth. But while it was legal I knew a period of time where social anxiety dissipated and I felt motivated.

blah blah blah, just trying to explain myself.. :lol I'm not a speed freak.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I'm on my last beer. I'll be back in February, but I have to work on some personal development.

I'll miss people who have regularly responded to me, RedStar, Folded Edge, Riderless ( now banned  ) plus so many others that I respect on this forum. I suppose for a lot of people it is hard to imagine how much complete strangers can matter in your life, but when you are out there and think not so many people care about you, it makes a lot difference. I have a hard time connecting with people, and when they take the effort to connect with me I appreciate it.

I care about a lot of you, people who I am honestly afraid to list because I worry they may be offended :lol..

:drunk

Cheers to you all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just tried Bad Hare Wet Hopped IPA(7%). It's not bad but it's not great either


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm still here why didn't I pass out yet ...:afr


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Well, I'm on my last beer. I'll be back in February, but I have to work on some personal development.
> 
> I'll miss people who have regularly responded to me, RedStar, Folded Edge, Riderless ( now banned  ) plus so many others that I respect on this forum. I suppose for a lot of people it is hard to imagine how much complete strangers can matter in your life, but when you are out there and think not so many people care about you, it makes a lot difference. I have a hard time connecting with people, and when they take the effort to connect with me I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Ahh you old emotional drunkard dude :b. Ditto Zone! If it wasn't for you lot (ie. the drinking thread crew) I'd literally have no-one to communicate with. It be nice to get to chat to you lot more often but I'm thankful for the wee bit that we do.

Take care of yourselves people (I really need to take a break from drinking and thus from here) So if I ain't around for a while it means I've managed some self control on the drinking front. If I'm back soon it means I've failed.
So just in case, take care all, have a happy new and all the best for the forth coming year everyone, here's hoping for a better one!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Great cover. RIP Jack Bruce!


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

redstar312 said:


> Not sure where to put this but I'm out and seven days sober.


redstar312, that is some good news that I am glad to read!


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Got a reduced price 20 0z bottle of brown nut ale, imported, probably from the UK, at a supermarket.

It wasn't too good, but not bad tasting like the ice beers and ales.

Probably out of date, reason it was marked down. 

Have recently been drinking Busch Light, one pint cans.

Also, Christian Brothers Dry Sherry, and some mini bottles of Bacardi Rum.

Yesterday morning, thought about doing some morning drinking, but didn't do it, and am glad I didn't.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A friend bought me a couple more Bad Hare's to try tonight after work, hope they're better than the last one


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

redstar312 relapse status tracker.
redstar312 is currently: relapsing


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> redstar312 relapse status tracker.
> redstar312 is currently: relapsing


Awww dude. I'm sorry, but you can still choose to take control and stop now. Pulling for you, man.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> Awww dude. I'm sorry, but you can still choose to take control and stop now. Pulling for you, man.


Seconded!! Take care of yourself Red dude!

I also hope your doing ok KyleInSTL, be well man!


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

What did he do to get banned? lol


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Also my none drinking plan = FAIL :|


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

It's new years and I am alone with a bottle of Peroni

._.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Fairykins said:


> It's new years and I am alone with a bottle of Peroni
> 
> ._.


Don't worry I've been alone alot with a bottle, sweet liquor eases the pain a friend when I had none ..just don't make a habit of it :no


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Seconded!! Take care of yourself Red dude!
> 
> I also hope your doing ok KyleInSTL, be well man!


Thanks! You too... I'll be hanging with the Kraken tonight and then it's calorie restrictions for me!

My brother may come over. Regardless, I'll check in on the thread when I can.

Take care y'all...happy new year.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

redstar312 said:


> redstar312 relapse status tracker.
> redstar312 is currently: relapsing


Sorry that you are relapsing, redstar312.

But, it is still good that you didn't drink for one week? than if you had not abstained for that one week.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, it was four drinks for me-Two one pint cans of Busch Light and two minis of Bacardi Gold Rum and water.

That might not seem like much drinkinking, compared to what some of you other members report on this thread, but to me, 3 or more drinks of alcohol a day is heavy drinking.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is a transcript of the dialog in the Click in the Head scene of Cat On A Hot Tin Roof, between "Big Daddy" played by Burl Ives, and his son "Brick" played by Paul Newman.

Why are you so restless?

You got ants in your britches?

- Yes, sir.

- Why?

- Something hasn't happened yet.

- What's that?

- A click in my head.

- Did you say, "click"?

Yes, sir. That click in my head
that makes me feel peaceful.

Boy, sometimes you worry me.

Like a switch clicking off in my head.
Turns the hot light off and the cool one on.
All of a sudden, there's peace.

You're a real alcoholic!

That is the truth.

Yes, sir, I am an alcoholic.
So, if you'll just excuse me.

- No, I won't!

- I'm waiting for that click...
...and I don't get it unless I'm alone!
I'm not talking. When it's quiet!

You'll hear plenty of that in the grave.
Right now we're going to talk.

-This talk is like all the others.
It gets nowhere and it's painful!

- Let it be painful.

- I can crawl and hop if I have to.

If you aren't careful, you'll crawl out of
this family and have to hustle your drinks on skid row.

-Yeah, that will come too.

No. Now that I'm straightened out,
I'm going to straighten you out.


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Don't worry I've been alone alot with a bottle, sweet liquor eases the pain a friend when I had none ..just don't make a habit of it :no


I made the mistake of making a habit of it last year for a period of time. Wasn't good for my health or my purse, I know the sad outcome of drinking too much and too often alone.

Nevertheless, I drank some pretty sweet moonshine, watched some shows and had a nice sleep. It was actually a pretty pleasant new year even though I spent it alone.

Happy New Year to you too


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

I have one Heady Topper left. I want to cry.


----------



## Altered Course (Aug 29, 2012)

Been sipping back on red wine the last few nights since I'm too lazy to go to the liquor store for some rum or vodka. :\


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, it was four drinks: A one pint can of Modello imported from Mexico beer, was OK.

Plus three 4 0z glasses of Christian Brothers Cream Sherry.

I bought a pint can of Heinekins with the Modello, but didn't drink it. Also, still have a mini of Bacardi Gold Rum from my purchase of earlier in the week.

While taking those drinks, I spent some time surfing my "Took A Shower Today" thread here on SAS-SP Support Forums.

Also, read some Batman comic books.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Saranac Legacy IPA tonight, kinda watery but decent.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, the usual 4 drinks. One 16 oz can Red's Apple Ale. Really didn't like it.

Also, that pint can of Heinekens beer bought Thursday night. It was OK.

Plus, two drinks of Bacardi Silver Rum and water, from a 200 ML bottle bought yesterday.

Recently, I bought a six pack of O'Doul's no alcohol beer, or no alcohol "malt beverage."

Didn't taste as good as it did in the past.

Bought that 6 pack of O'Doul's with a six pack of Rolling Rock beer, probably the dark stuff.

The O'Doul's actually cost a dollar more than the Rolling Rock.

This week, also tried a pint can of Shock Top Wheat Ale with the citrus peel flavoring.

Didn't really like it.

I think my tastes might be changing, and I'm loosing my taste for beer, something that has happened gradually over the past 15 years or so.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, it was 3 drinks: a one pint can of Ice House Ale, followed by one minibottle of Bacardi Gold Rum & water, and 1 & 1.6 oz of Bacardi Silver Rum, last from a 200 mil bottle bought on Friday of last week, and water.

After that, no alcohol left in the shack.

Am thinking of not taking a drink today, which would be my first abstinance since resuming drinking in October, after a 3 month period of abstinance.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Last night I decided not to drink either. But that was because I was up really late drinking the night before, and was too tired to have any. I slept for 15 hours! Which is unusually long for me being sober.

I've been drinking a lot more lately, because my job has entered a slow period, and that I have a lot more time off to recover from going overboard.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Sunday night started drinking at 12:30 am lol

2 fifths of Fleischmann's vodka ($11 for 2 bottles!) and 2 bottles of wine divided among 4 people...

enough for a hangover and bad headache that 4 Motrin could barely touch, not fun

last night split a bottle of wine between 3 people but never really felt it...

tried out UV vodka lately and have been really diggin it for the price ($10)


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, decided that I would take a drink.

Got a 375 mil of Bacardi Silver Rum and took 4 drinks, each less than 2 oz. mixed with water.

I enjoyed those drinks.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

So my initial plan for an entirely 'dry' January, sadly this disappeared quickly and was replaced with a plan for 7 days without drinking. 
Unfortunately due to stress / crap happening in-between times. I only lasted 4 days / nights without drinking (A massive improvement on the last few months of last year, to be fair) 

Anyway I hope to reduce my drinking sessions and the number of said drinks during those sessions. (Not drinking for 4 days at least reduced my tolerance levels!)

Anyway I hope all the drinking thread crew are doing ok, my thoughts are with you folks, hang in there. :yes

Apologies to all the peeps that I haven't replied (so far) to their kind PMs. I will when my heads better positioned. Until then...take care folks.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Folded Edge

It's great that you were able to go four days without drinking.

Last night, I overdid it, with 7 drinks.

I got the last of those price reduced 20oz nut brown ales, and one pint of Ice House Edge. I would have preferred just plain Ice House ale, but it was all sold out.

Also, got a 200 mil of Bacardi Silver Rum.

Drank 12 0z of the brown nut ale, then 12 0z of the Ice House.

Later, the leftovers of the 2 ales, total of a 12 0z. third ale.

Then, probably 2 Bacardi Silvers mixed with water.

Went to sleep early, and woke up early, and finished the remaining 2 drinks of Bacardi with water, plus 2 antihistimine pills.

Got a good Click in the Head before going to sleep last night, and, early this morning, after which I went back to sleep, waking up shortly before noon.

No idea what I'll drink tonight, or how much, but probably don't think I will abstain.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, six drinks: 

First, two 12 oz. regular Ice Houses, from a 24 ounce can.

Then, 4 of vodka and water from a 200 mil bottle of Taaka(Bacardi Rum at that liquor store was way too high $4.75 for 200 mil. I'll be going by a store today where it's something like $4.07, their giving me a discount because we have known each other so long).

Plus three antihistimine pills to get to sleep.

Had a hard time getting to sleep, tho, but finally did.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Got a couple free sample packs of Bowen Island beer that was otherwise going to be thrown away, will be sipping some more of those tonight


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Genesee because America.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, I did something I did in the past, to keep from overdrinkinig, took a downer before taking my first drink to enhance the effect of it, and succeeding drinks.

Waiting for the downer to take effect, I then took one drink of Bacardi Silever Label Rum and water, did some stuff on the computer, then laid down and went to sleep, wit a floor lamp dimmed, waking up a few times durin the night, but not feeling like getting up to turn the floor lamp off, or to take another drink.

So, only one drink last night.

The fictional character, "Brick," who wanted, probably wanted or needed a lot of alcohol to get the "click in the head," but in my case, I can sometimes get it with small doses of alcohol.

As I've said before, I don't "get drunk," and don't want to "get drunk," even when I do heavy drinking, as I have been doing lately.

About the most drinking I have doen is four drinks in an hour, or shorly over an hour's time, and then I don't want any more, although, I often would space those four drinks out over several hours.

On these more recent episodes of six or seven drinks for the day, after four drinks, I sleep for five hours or so, then after waking up, take the additional two or three drinks.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Last Night*

Last night, I did something I did in the past, to keep from overdrinkinig, took a downer before taking my first drink to enhance the effect of it, and succeeding drinks.

Waiting for the downer to take effect, I then took one drink of Bacardi Silever Label Rum and water, did some stuff on the computer, then laid down and went to sleep, wit a floor lamp dimmed, waking up a few times durin the night, but not feeling like getting up to turn the floor lamp off, or to take another drink.

So, only one drink last night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Between 11:45pm & 8:45am I've drank 12 beers & now I'm about to start on half a bottle of rose wine, indulgence is the name of the game this weekend


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I think that running would be a good exercise to bring down my blood pressure, and bad cholesterol and increase my good cholesterol.

I'm going to need a good pair of running shoes, which I plan to get after going offline today.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

helpless said:


> I think that running would be a good exercise to bring down my blood pressure, and bad cholesterol and increase my good cholesterol.
> 
> I'm going to need a good pair of running shoes, which I plan to get after going offline today.


I hope you succeed with your plan and your quest helpless, take care of yourself man!

In the last 72 hours I've drank a 1 liter bottle of vodka and 700 ml bottle of gin. Along with seven 500ml bottles of larger and a bottle of white wine. It's beginning to seem that I can't drink at the moment without going way over the top. :sus


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Folded Edge said:


> I hope you succeed with your plan and your quest helpless, take care of yourself man!
> 
> In the last 72 hours I've drank a 1 liter bottle of vodka and 700 ml bottle of gin. Along with seven 500ml bottles of larger and a bottle of white wine. It's beginning to seem that I can't drink at the moment without going way over the top. :sus


Thanks for the post, Folded Edge. I have not yet bought my running shoes, but do plan to do so.

I think I will just give up on beer, since I just don't have enough money to buy good tasting beers.

I made that decision after Sunday night, the stores selling distilled spirits being closed, and my getting 2, 24 oz cans of plain Ice House Ale, for 4 12 oz pitcher measured drinks in a styrofoam cup, and one, one pin Ice House Edge, from the convenience store, still not having any regular ice house in that size.

Regular Ice House is tolerable, but Ice House Edge has that "not right" to me at least taste of high gravity, high alcohol, ice, or whatever else it is called beer.

So, five drinks Sunday night.

Yesterday, the stores selling spirits were open, but the store with a good price on Bacardi Rum in 200 mil sizes, was too high, and one store had 375 mls smallest size of Bacardi rum, so I got one.

Six drinks total, first 2 an hour to hour and a half apart, the other four closer together.

I very much enjoyed all those drinks, but for me, anything beyond my moderate 2 drinks a day is heavy drinking that I shouldn't be doing.

For the present, I will stick to a max of four drinks a day (one, 200 ml bottle of 80 proof spirits).


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Ten Fidy all night


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Yesterday, got 4 mini bottles of Bacardi Gold Rum but entered into my logbook, only 3 drinks (mixed with water, of course), since I accidently knocked over my styrofoam cup of the first drink, the drink getting onto the keyboard and screen of the computer I use to do my job.

Was very worried that the computer was damaged and wouldn't function, and for awhile I couldn't get it to work, but this morning, it did work.

I woke up, hours after those 3 drinks, with a click in the head, the nervous feeling, and the feeling of apathy, lethergy, and not wanting to do anything, gone, and a calmness, and desire to do things I normally would just neglect.

I didn't have any moment when the hot light was clicked off and the cool light clicked on, just felt this way on waking up, and do worry that it won't last.

But, for now, I feel very motivated, and also flossed and brushed my teeth, soemthing I had been neglecting to do for the past 2 weeks, or more.

As much as I like having clean teeth, it is just so hard for me to do, that I often cant' bring myself out of my lethergy, and do it.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sir John Falstaff Speaks Out On Sherry Sack*

In 1965 or 1966, Orson Welles made a film combining several Shakespeare plays, centering on the life of Sir John Falstaff, a knight who was a mentor to Prince Harry, who later became King Henry.

Although the film was titled "Chimes at Midnight," it had an alteernate title of "Falstaff," since it was largely about the life of Sir. John.

I haven't seen the film, but in promoting it, Mr. Welles recited a speech about the wine called "Sherry Sack," and which Mr. Welles siad was the Greatest every commercial for Booze.

Whether one is drinking wine, or distilled spirits, I think all drinkers of alcohol would greatly appreciate what Sir John has to say, although he does diss what he calls "thin drink" (small beer), but maybe some beer drinkers or drinkers of higher alcohol beers and ales might attribute the same great effects to their potations as Sir John attirbuted to Sherry Sack.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*The Greatest Ever Commercial for Booze*

From William Shakespeare, King Henry IV, Part II.

I would you had but the wit: 'twere better than your dukedom.

Good faith, this same young sober-blooded boy doth not love me;

nor a man cannot make him laugh;

but that 's no marvel, he drinks no wine.

There 's never none of these demure boys come to any proof;

for thin drink doth so over-cool their blood,

and making many fish-meals, that they fall into a kind of male green-sickness;

and then, when they marry, they get wenches:

they are generally fools and cowards; which some of us should be too, but for inflammation.

A good sherris-sack hath a two-fold operation in it.

It ascends me into the brain;

dries me there all the foolish and dull and crudy vapours which environ it;

makes it apprehensive, quick, forgetive,

full of nimble fiery and delectable shapes;

which, delivered o'er to the voice, the tongue, which is the birth, becomes excellent wit.

The second property of your excellent sherris is, the warming of the 
blood; which, before cold and settled, left the liver white and pale, 
which is the badge of pusillanimity and cowardice;

but the sherris warms it and makes it course from the inwards to the parts extremes:

it illumineth the face, which as a beacon gives warning to all 
the rest of this little kingdom, man, to arm;

and then the vital commoners and inland petty spirits muster me all to their captain, the heart, who, great and puffed up with this retinue, doth any deed of courage;

and this valour comes of sherris. So that skill in the weapon is nothing without sack, for that sets it a-work;

and learning a mere hoard of gold kept by a devil, till sack commences it and sets it in act and use.

Hereof comes it that Prince Harry is valiant; for the cold blood he did naturally inherit of his father, he hath, like lean, sterile and bare land,

manured, husbanded and tilled with excellent endeavour of drinking good and good store of fertile sherris, that he is become very hot and valiant.

If I had a thousand sons, the first humane principle I would teach them should be, to forswear thin potations and to addict themselves to sack.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I was hoping to find a u-tube of Orson Welles giving the speech on Sherry Sack which I posted above, but so far, no luck.

Will keep searching, tho.

Below is a linkk to Wikapedia's listing on Chimes At Midnight.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chimes_at_Midnight


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Got 4 pitchers of Caribou Lou gonna see if we can finish them all watching the games today.


----------



## Mitko (May 3, 2012)

I do this every Friday and Saturday. It's just so relaxing.

Anyone who wants to chill out with me during those days can pm me.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Enjoying some Captain Morgan with some Relentless. Probably going to be up all night now.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

The entire film, Chimes At Midnight has been posted, in short segments, to U-Tube.

If I knew what segment the Sherry Sack lecture is in, I'd watch that segment.

But, I don't think I could stand watching the entire film just to find that one item.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night it was my usual four drinks.

Four mini bottles of Bacardi Silver rum, mixed with water.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Last Night*

Last night, 3 mini bottles of Bacardi Silver Rum, mixed with water.

Am planning to keep it at 3 drinks a day maximum for the present, down one drink from my usual daily ration of 4 drinks max.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola Helpless, I hope your doing ok dude :yes

It seems I can refrain but once it starts, I don't know how to limit myself. (Much like every other intoxicant I've liked I suppose) 1 litre bottle of gin since last night along with 3 beers and the rest day time today. 
I'm well into my 2nd 1 litre bottle today, along with 5 beers. 

I've no idea why I'm posting this s**t. It'll make no difference :sus


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the post, Folded Edge. I'm glad you did write the post.

Just remember that recent time that you did abstain for days, and if you could do that once, you can do it again.

Recently, I have been doing what(for me) I would call heavy or excessive drinking, and, the more alcohol I have on hand, the more the temptation is to go beyond my limit of four drinks.

And, like yourself, if I have any alcohol left after going to sleep, there is a temptation to start the day off with however much is left.

But, I obviously can't do so, if it's all gone in the morning.

I'm not looking ahead too much, but for two days now, I have limited myself to 3 drinks a day, just buying 3 mini bottles a day, so when they have all been consumed, there is no possibility of my going over my self imposed limiit.

I have no idea when I will go over 3 drinks a day, but for now, I am sticking to 3 mini bottles a day, and not buying any more.

Last night, I drank 3 mini bottles of Captain Morgan's White Rum and water.

One thing I mentioned in a previous post, is that I planned to start running, or jogging. What is the difference between the 2?

Well, at sunset yesterday, I decided to stop procrastinating, so I said, "now is the time," and I ran all the way down the street adjacent to my condominium, probably not over 1/3 mile at the most, round trip.

I would slow down and walk occasionally, but then run some more.

I have not run or, jogged, in I can't remember how many years.

I used to run a lot when I was living across the Intraacoastal waterway, in a wooded area, with a dirt road behind it.

My reason for starting back running is that I want to make one final try at getting my blood pressure down, as well as my good cholesterol up, and my bad cholesterol down, because I do not want to go back on blood pressure drugs.

Today, shortly after sunrise, I ran the same route again, and I was able to run a longer distance before slowing down to a walk.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, I had my usual 3 minibottles of Bacardi Silver Rum and water.

Got up at 8 AM this morning, and went on my usual run down the street and back.

Fell very relaxed sitting here typing this post.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, I was so wrapped up in working at my job, by the time I remembered to get my 3 mini bottles of Bacardi Siver rum, the liquor store had closed.

So, I got one, 24 oz. can of Ice House Ale from the supermarket I was working in, then stopped at the convenience store for a pint of the same nostrum.

Had my usual 3 drinks.

Woke up before 7 AM, and did my jogging, which is getting easier.

I'm hoping jogging will be a Life Saver to me.

I felt great after jogging.

So great, that I wanted a drink of alchol!

But, I didn't jog to the supermarket to get any beer, and the stores that sell distilled spirits were still closed.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I have some rum in the fridge, alongside of diet cola, a freezer with four trays of ice, a bottle full of nicotine, and a fully charged ecig.

Tomorrow is my day off, the house was cleaned today, the laundry is in the dryer, the yard picked up, the garbage in the bin... yep, it is on tonight.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, three mini bottles of Bacardi Gold rum, with water.

That makes 7 days, one week, that I have kept my drinking down to 3 drinks a day.

I really feel like three drinks is a bit too much for me, and am thinking of reducing it back to my moderate norm of 2 drinks a day.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Not Quite Certain*

Not quite certain whether I now want to go back to only 2 drinks a day or not, for awhile, I will try having my first drink be a 70 proof distilled spirit, followed by 2 drinks of 80 proof spirits, thereby reducing my total amoutn of alcohol.

Did this last night, with a 70 proof liqueur called "Orange Pop," mixed with water, which didn't taste too good.

Followed, about an hour later by 2 drinks of Bacardi 80 proof Silver rum, mixed with water.

Might do this for a few days.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola drinking thread peeps :yes

I hope all the regular and now not so regular posters are doing somewhere from ok to good. 

I received my first conditional Universality offer late tonight. If that doesn't prove enough of a motivator, then hell, I might as well call it a day. 

So in short take care of yourselves peeps, I hope to be taking a break from here for a while till I get my **** together. If I cannot manage that, then the games a boogie. In which case adios ya'll see you on the other-side :b


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Hola drinking thread peeps :yes
> 
> I hope all the regular and now not so regular posters are doing somewhere from ok to good.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, man!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> Congratulations, man!


Thanks Kyle. It's good to see you posting. I hope things are going ok with man. Take care of yourself!!! :yes


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Folded Edge, I will second Kyle's contratulatios.

I'm still running, or jogging, usually at sunrise. The paved road into the place I live, is a horseshoe, and my jogging route is one lap around the horseshoe.

I was horrified, but not surprised, by how bad my physical condition was when I started back running after no running for many years, last week.

That first run, I was out of breath, and had sto slow down to a walk shortly after starting my run.

This morning, I ran without stoppin and walking a single time, the entire lap around the horseshoe.

So, I am also amazed at how short a time it takes to get back into good physical condition.

Question is, can I keep us this good habit, or will I eventually just stop it, like I do most of my good habits?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

helpless said:


> Question is, can I keep us this good habit, or will I eventually just stop it, like I do most of my good habits?


I believe that you can man. Stick with it Helpless, you've made a great start! Give it time and yourself some credit where its due dude!

Thanks for the kind words - I really had a chuckle when I spotted how I'd spelt University in my previous post :b "Universality"... really folded??? Oh dear me, mistakes like that certainly make me question me going into higher education lol

Happy Saturday night intoxication's everyone


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Dam, it appears booze and Sigur Ros are not enough to obliterate the loneliness of yet another Saturday night alone this week. Dag nam it. :mum


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Dam, it appears booze and Sigur Ros are not enough to obliterate the loneliness of yet another Saturday night alone this week. Dag nam it. :mum


I raise a glass to you Folded Edge, and while I am not familiar with conditional offers with a University a quick check on google makes it appear to be promising for you.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I raise a glass to you Folded Edge, and while I am not familiar with conditional offers with a University a quick check on google makes it appear to be promising for you.


Hola Zonebox, cheers to you dude :drunkI hope things are good with you. Conditional offers mean that they have read and 'liked' my application and that they have offered me a place on the course, so long that (in my case) I pass all the relevant units that I'm taking this year. 
You are allowed 5 choices when you apply for Uni here each time - said conditional offer is probably from my 3rd of 5 choices but saying that, had you asked me if I'd be happy getting on to that course when I went back to college 6 months ago, I would have been delighted.

My first two choices are at the uni I used to pass by as a kid and it's always been a bit of a dream to go there, so I suppose I'm more emotionally involved in the decision than I'd previously realised lol 
Also, there is no guarantee that I'll pass all my up coming exams, so even the conditional offer might be beyond me. 
AHhh bollox, sorry all I'm ranting again.

Whats been going on with you ZB? Hows the website coming?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> My first two choices are at the uni I used to pass by as a kid and it's always been a bit of a dream to go there, so I suppose I'm more emotionally involved in the decision than I'd previously realised lol
> Also, there is no guarantee that I'll pass all my up coming exams, so even the conditional offer might be beyond me.
> AHhh bollox, sorry all I'm ranting again.


Well congrats are in order then, I'm sure you will do fine on the exams, you seem to have your stuff together. Is there a chance you could transfer to the University you were most interested in, later down the road?



Folded Edge said:


> Whats been going on with you ZB? Hows the website coming?


I haven't really touched the website for a couple of weeks, I got most of the Amiga section done, I would like to get the sailboat section done, but I still need to get the finances together to repair her. It should not be too long though, I will probably build a cradle to hoist her off the trailer, so I can do some work on the underside as well as fix the trailer.

Other than that, I have been building an interest in creating my own rpg video game, but that is really far off in the future. For now, I'm just learning SDL, I've got a long ways to go before I actually get anything rudimentary done, if I keep up with it that is :lol

Wife and kids are doing well, life is good.. even better now that I have some rum to loosen up my mind for a bit :drunk


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

I've drank half a litter of rum today. I want more. I can't stay more than 2-3 days sober. :time And I drink it straight (the same with vodka, whisky, tequila).


----------



## notchattykathy (Feb 1, 2015)

Had a few gin & tonics. The way I can get honest and fun


----------



## notchattykathy (Feb 1, 2015)

Nothing wrong with a Saturday night alone. Clear your thoughts, relax.


----------



## notchattykathy (Feb 1, 2015)

Depo said:


> I've drank half a litter of rum today. I want more. I can't stay more than 2-3 days sober.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depot i do the same thing.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Depo said:


> I've drank half a litter of rum today. I want more. I can't stay more than 2-3 days sober. :time And I drink it straight (the same with vodka, whisky, tequila).


That is what I am drinking  I expect to drink half a liter as well by the time the night is through, I don't drink it straight though. I mix it with a lot of cola and ice.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I drank a fifty dollar glass of whiskey the other day. It tasted like rancid *** so I just went back to the beer and Sambuca.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Steve French said:


> I drank a fifty dollar glass of whiskey the other day. It tasted like rancid *** so I just went back to the beer and Sambuca.


Are expensive drinks really more enjoyable than cheap ones ?

It would be interesting to do a double-blind studies on cheap vs. expensive drinks to see if they really live up to their hype .


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm keeping my drinking down to 3 drinks of 80 proof spirits and water a day, the one exception being Sunday when distilled spirits are served only in restaurants or bars, which I will not go to.

So, on Sunday, it's a 40 oz bottle of beer, the third beer being 16 oz, rather than the usual 12 oz.

Also, I've been making my weekdays and Saturday drinking nights, 3 mini bottles, of distilled spirits, sometimes one of those 3 minis being 70 proof rather than 80 proof.

One odd thing, last friday, I got a 70 proof mini of Smirnoff rapsberry vodka, and started having a headache after drinking it.

Past few nights I have been waking up very early in the day and do not want to stay awake, and do anything. I just want to get back to sleep.

And, I can't. No more alcohol, since my daily ration has been consumed.

So, I've been taking antihistimie pills, 2 at a time the past few mornings.

This morning, I took seven of the pills, 2 at a time, over three hours, before I finally felt like going to sleep.

I woke up late in the morning or early noon, and did my running, or jogging, making better progress as usual.

It's about sunset now, and I'm thinking of getting off the computer, and adding a second run, since tomorrow and thru the weekend, I will be working at my job at sunset.

Will be stopping at the liquor store before going back to my residence and running, or jogging, if I decide to do so.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I miss the drunken weekends on here and overall the more active participation, partially on my end. But I still appreciate everyone who still keeps this thread going. I'll be checking in more pretty soon.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Bert, I'm glad to see you and zonebox posting.

Yesterday, I got to the liquor store, and back to the shack in time to do my running, or jogging, twice in one day.

Today, however, I had to leave early for work, and didn't get to run this morning.

So, I really need to not miss runing today, at sunset.

Last night,it was 2 70 proof liqueur mini bottles, mixed with water, 1-Christian Brothers peach flavored brandy, 2-Crown Royal Apple whisky,and 3-Mark 5? blended scotch whisky, 80 proof, mixed with water.

Did not use any antihistimnes last night to this moring,since getting to work early was most important.

Was goingto take one, 100 mg caffience pill befoerr lunch, but decided tomake it 2 pills of that dosage, and am now feeling a bit "hyper."

Does anyone take No-Doz, today?

Is No Doz even manufactured today?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, yesterday, I didn't do my running, or jogging, because work got in the way both morning and afternoon.

But, I started off today, by running, and conversinig briefly with one of my neighbor brisk walkers, whose walking was as fast as my jogging.

A lot of people, just walking, or walking their dogs, when I jog.

Well, only 2 drinks of alcohol last night for the first time in quite some time.

I did add one antihistime pill between those 2 drinks.

Got 3 mini bottles, 2 of McCorkick Vodka, 80 proof, no bacardi rum, tho, because the minis the store sole for 99 cents had run out, and the price on Bacardi Minis was now $1.50!

The McCormick vodka was only 99 cents, tho.

I got as my third mini bottle, a liqueur of a cinammon flavored rum.

Only 25.75 proof, so not enough to call a drink of alcohol, although I do consider 70 proof to be a drink of alcohol although a mild one.

First drink was one mini of vodka, plus half of the mini of cinnamon rum, mixed with water.

Didn't taste good, tho.

When measuring the first cinnamon rum to mix witht he vodkla and water, it was milky, like eggnog and tasted good.

So, on my second drink, I just drank the remainig 3/4 ounces of spiced rum, neat, and about 20 mins or so later, the 2nd mini of vodka, mixed with water.

Am I going to stick to only two drinks a day now?

Can't say for sure.

I really do think, speaking only for myself, that 3 drinks a day might be too much, although when I am in a habit of 3 drinks a day, it is hard to cut down to only 2 drinks a day, altho I have done so in the past.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thursday-Friday*

Thursday, I got two mini bottles of 99 grape liqueur, a 99 proof nostrum, and drank both, mixed with water.

Anybody else hear of 99 liqueurs? All of them I've ever seen are in mini bottles, never larger sizes.

They sell for 99 cents.

Last night, I got and drank, two 99 Coffee liqueur mini bottles, mixed with water.

Did my running or jogging early, about 8 Am.

On my daily runs, I am one of the regulars. Some of the people are walking their dogs.

A few, including myself, are walking for their health, apparently. One gentleman carries a stick in each hand.

Another gentleman, who was walking briskly, was moving at about the same speed as me with my jogging, and I told him a bit about my hoping to reduce my blood pressure.

Now, what would an SA be doing, telling about himself to a virtual stranger?

Well, I didn't really tell this man anything too "personal" about himself, and I think this goes to show, that an SA might not be absolutely cut off from other people, and could also be a bit of a contradiction.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Tonight it's just me and a glass of tequila.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Tonight*

Last night, same as fri-sat. 2 minis 99 Coffee Liqueur & water.

Not certain if i'll drink alcohol tonight or not.

Might be time to abstain.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, I did not drink any alcohol. My first abstinance since probably October 11, after I ended 3 months of abstinance.

Not sure whether I will want a drink tonight or not.

I am thinking of making Sunday, and possibly another day or two during the week, a day of No Alcohol for me, for reasons I have previously explained: the stores that sell distilled spirits are closed on Sunday, and I don't have enough money to buy any good tasting beer, and all wines, are too expensive for me.

I had thought of gettnig a 25 ounce can of Foster's Premium Lager last night, but the last of it that I drank didn't taste too good, and I just felt it was time to go for a day without drinking any alcohol.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night it was my moderate drinkinig usual 2 minibottles of Bacardi Silver Rum and water.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Be well helpless, I hope you can find the balance your looking for man!! Take care of yourself.

The same goes to the rest of the thread regular posters and readers. Be well all of you!

Me, I find myself at a cross roads. I gave up tobacco and many drugs in 2011 and then finally gave up weed in early 2014 after smoking for 23 years. Since then my drinking has increased and spiraled, further and further out of control. The idea at the moment (at least) of reducing and / or controlling my drinking, is out the window. 
I should mention that I received conditional offers for my first two University course choices at my first choice University last week. 
I need to pass (with merit / ie. well) a couple of up coming mathematics exams, along with the rest of my physics and math units later in the year.
So I hope this is my last intoxicated post in here for some time (I'll keep posting but sober, oh dang that will be strange lol)

So be well and take care of yourselves all ya' all. Your a good bunch. I hope things improve for all of you soon! 

Vaya con dios. Or with whom or what ever you happen to believe in


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Sober drinking thread post No.1 :clap


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Drunk drinking post No.1 cont'd


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Drunk drinking post No.1 cont'd


(Sadly) seconded  :no. Regardless, I hope your doing ok Bert lad. :yes


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> (Sadly) seconded  :no. Regardless, I hope your doing ok Bert lad. :yes


Doing good my man. I've been cutting back on the drinking for when it's unneeded. But tonight, I am fully loaded. Cheers too you )

edit: Hope you're keeping everything within reasonable moderation which I know is hard for most dedicated drinkers particularly on here.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

lonely and sober on a saturday night, pathetic individual I am...

had 2 strawberry margaritas, 2 shots of smirnoff vodka, and 2 regular cans of coors last night

split a bottle of grape flavored vodka on wed. night with my bro because it was the cheapest 750ml bottle at 5.99, was only 30% and was ****ing gross (very sweet/strong grape flavor) and hard to down! we got through it though, but never again!


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm drinking half a bottle of tequila, I called my gf, everything it's ok according to her (she asked if I was drinking and I said no.) Lost a friendship over religion, just because I'm not a believer, I was so mean..... I feel in heaven, I don't want to go to sleep because I'll get up sober. I don't know what to do, this addiction has taken a toll on me. But I want to keep it, it's my only refuge. Words can't describe how much I love alcohol. I'd rather drink than have sex with anyone.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, I did not drink any alcohol, after six straight nights of having my usual moderate 2 drinks a night.

It was also the second Sunday in a row that I did not drink any alcohol. I thought about going to the supermarket or convenience store, and getting some beer, both Sundays, but I just don't have enough money to buy any good tasting beer, and it's now worth it to drink beers that taste bad, just for the alcohol, so I'm glad I'm not doing that any more.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

helpless said:


> Last night, I did not drink any alcohol, after six straight nights of having my usual moderate 2 drinks a night.
> 
> It was also the second Sunday in a row that I did not drink any alcohol. I thought about going to the supermarket or convenience store, and getting some beer, both Sundays, but I just don't have enough money to buy any good tasting beer, and it's now worth it to drink beers that taste bad, just for the alcohol, so I'm glad I'm not doing that any more.


Impressive stuff helpless. I hope you keep that attitude up dude. I also hope your doing ok!.

Also hello to Bert - I hope your good too dude.

Plus hellos to Zonebox, Redstar, cocooned and KyleInSTL. I hope your all doing ok or even great :yes!!! Apologies to anyone that I happen to have forgot to mention - I'm drunk but I really do wish you well too!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Impressive stuff helpless. I hope you keep that attitude up dude. I also hope your doing ok!.
> 
> Also hello to Bert - I hope your good too dude.
> 
> Plus hellos to Zonebox, Redstar, cocooned and KyleInSTL. I hope your all doing ok or even great :yes!!! Apologies to anyone that I happen to have forgot to mention - I'm drunk but I really do wish you well too!


Thanks, man...doing alright. Been avoiding the extra calories with last night being an exception drinking some Boddington's.

Stay well.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Folded Edge said:


> Impressive stuff helpless. I hope you keep that attitude up dude. I also hope your doing ok!.
> 
> Also hello to Bert - I hope your good too dude.
> 
> Plus hellos to Zonebox, Redstar, cocooned and KyleInSTL. I hope your all doing ok or even great :yes!!! Apologies to anyone that I happen to have forgot to mention - I'm drunk but I really do wish you well too!


Thanks for the post, Folded Edge. I got up at 10:00 am this morning, and ran as usual. I have kept it up for going into five weeks now.

I'll second your hellos to Bert, and to Zonebox, Redstar, cocooned and KyleInSTL. I hope your all doing ok or even great . . .

I won't say I'm sorry that you are drunk. That is for you to determing.

But, I will say that I am hoping that eventually you might want to abstain again for awhile.

Right now, I'm continuing my usual of only 2 drinks a night, bacardi Silver rum, 2 minibottles mixed with water.

And, for the second straight Sunday, I have abstained.

Right now, two drinks is plenty for me, and I'm satisfied by those 2 drinks.

Probably what I'm overdoing is the antihistimines. One night I took 10,over a few hours, before I could get to sleep.

Early this morning, I took 4 pills, 2 at a time about an hour apart.

Those were the last 4 in the bottle, so I'll have to get another 100.

I have been wondering if any of you other board members take, or have taken antihistimines to get to sleep.

One source that I read said that confirmed alcoholics should not take antihistimines for a sleep aid, because it could contribute to a slip back into drinking alcohol.

Back in the 1990s, I took an alcoholic who had been sober for quite a few years, to the VA hostpital, and he told me that the night before, he couldn't get to sleep so he took some antihistimine.

I thought about that warning I had read.

As far as I know, this gentleman lived to the end of his life, a few years later, without drinking any more alcohol.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

THWI, I'm gonna get sloshed tonight. I've got a gallon of rum, plenty of coke, ice cubes, and the next two days off.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Impressive stuff helpless. I hope you keep that attitude up dude. I also hope your doing ok!.
> 
> Also hello to Bert - I hope your good too dude.
> 
> Plus hellos to Zonebox, Redstar, cocooned and KyleInSTL. I hope your all doing ok or even great :yes!!! Apologies to anyone that I happen to have forgot to mention - I'm drunk but I really do wish you well too!


Hey Folded, sorry it took a while to respond to this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

TNT 6% Strong Malt Lage(15-Pack) & E&J Brandy, cost effective buzzing tonight...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn, I got a mad buzz going on. Still have a lot of rum left over, actually I did not even finish a fifth, not even close. And hey, I only made one embarrassing post while intoxicated, which thankfully no one responded to and I deleted rather quickly. 

 
Goodnight all. I will see some of you online this Thursday.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Took 2 shots of some 47% Beefeater Dry Gin. Also got a bottle of stella artois


God. Every feels right when intoxicated.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night was the third successive Sunday since I have not had any alcohol, and I decided I needed something to quiet the nervousness I was feeling.

I had forgotten to replenish my supply of antihistimines, which I would have taken, but the only store where I could do that was too far away, so I just decided to get a 25.4 ounce can of Foster's Premium Lager.

Which, I did, from a nearby supermarket. 

It tasted OK, not bad or no taste like most beers I have tried lately.

And, it did quite the nervousness that I was feeling, and I went to sleep soon afterward.

I've got to remember tonight, to get another 100 chlorpheneramine maleates from Wal Mart, one of the few places that I can find that nostrum, in that size and at such a good price.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

My drinking night. Feeling awesome, cheers to you all :]


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Damn, I got a mad buzz going on. Still have a lot of rum left over, actually I did not even finish a fifth, not even close. And hey, I only made one embarrassing post while intoxicated, which thankfully no one responded to and I deleted rather quickly.
> 
> 
> Goodnight all. I will see some of you online this Thursday.


I see you've transferred over to the hard stuff now. I might of seen that post but I can't say I remembered it because..well..you know :b


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I see you've transferred over to the hard stuff now. I might of seen that post but I can't say I remembered it because..well..you know :b


Only because it is cheaper, although right now I splurged a bit and drinking Redds cranberry ale, this stuff is pretty good.

It was just an emo post really, on the what's bothering you thread. I'm sure I have made plenty of other embarrassing ones, but I manage to do that without liquor most of the time :lol My drinking posts are usually some of my better ones, strangely enough.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, at 6:55 PM, 5 mins before liquor store closing time, I got two minibottles of Bacardi Gold rum.

Didn't drink them, tho.

First night without my usual moderate 2 drinks in awhile.

I had planned taking a drink last night, but just went to sleep, and the next thing I knew it was daylight outside.

No temptations to drink the two bottles in the morning, tho, since I have had a heavy workday today, and had to get to it without delay.

Yeterday was also a heavy workday for me(I went back to work some more after getting those 2 mini bottles), and maybe my being so tired from workinig was what caused me to go to sleep without drinking any alcohol.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm hoping to make this the last day of my 'excessive' drinking for 3 to 4 weeks. I'm not going to try to completely quit drinking nor make any other daft declarations. I simply need to clear my head for the next while and dial down the booze consumption. In some ways, quitting smoking weed after 23 years, hasn't worked out as well as I'd hoped - well replacing weed with booze I suppose was never going to work :sus

Hola drinking thread crew


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> I'm hoping to make this the last day of my 'excessive' drinking for 3 to 4 weeks. I'm not going to try to completely quit drinking nor make any other daft declarations. I simply need to clear my head for the next while and dial down the booze consumption. In some ways, quitting smoking weed after 23 years, hasn't worked out as well as I'd hoped - well replacing weed with booze I suppose was never going to work :sus
> 
> Hola drinking thread crew


More power to you!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> More power to you!


Thanks KyleInSTL, I hope things are going ok with you too man :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Time to get drinking.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah, to heck with it. Might as well post another video.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It is really dead in here tonight, not this thread but this sub forum. It has been nearly an hour since there has been a post.

It is as though, people have a life or something :lol


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last evenings festivities.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> It is really dead in here tonight, not this thread but this sub forum. It has been nearly an hour since there has been a post.
> 
> It is as though, people have a life or something :lol


It often is but its good to see you posting young friend! I hope you and yours are doing well :yes


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

An easily misconstrue lyric and song. On the face of it he appears to be singing the praises of loneliness but on closer examination it's an exultation of being along and without friends :|


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Good night and good luck. A great phrase and also a great film :yes :b Sleep well ya' all!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> It often is but its good to see you posting young friend! I hope you and yours are doing well :yes


Thanks my man, I tried to hold up the fort, but the entire sub forum seemed to vanish, I was wondering if there was an SA rapture or something, and if so why I was left behind.

Everything is good here, hope you are doing good as well man.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am for thr having a .... umm huh? drinking is for I have ...err I have drunken to.... Today I drank and am for having. AHhhhh I'm buzzed NOW!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I just finished a bottle of whiskey this will probably make the drinkin thread feel special ..


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Is that table setup not dope?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I decided it was in the interests of my alcoholism and bank account to brew up some hooch.










What do you think of my setup?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^Home made rocks Steve French! I hope it was good.

I'm back at the wrong side of many bottles lol seems to be a recurring theme with me of late


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Wish I could join you Folded Edge, for some reason, my boss thought I would be needed tomorrow for picking up donations. It is somewhat frustrating, the work involved does not call for me, as there are two others, half my age to do the work that I and another have done several times in the past with no additional assistance. I expressed that, but he thought differently.

I think at times he gets a kick out of getting me to do things I don't want to do.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Wish I could join you Folded Edge, for some reason, my boss thought I would be needed tomorrow for picking up donations. It is somewhat frustrating, the work involved does not call for me, as there are two others, half my age to do the work that I and another have done several times in the past with no additional assistance. I expressed that, but he thought differently.
> 
> I think at times he gets a kick out of getting me to do things I don't want to do.


Sorry to hear that Zone. (Belated happy birthday by the way man, I hope the family made as much of a fuss as you were happy with man )

As for your boss, sounds to me, like a person without much control of their own life, exercising what little control they have over others in an attempt to make themselves feel better. Vacuous, shallow and low basically. Be well Zonebox. :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Sorry to hear that Zone. (Belated happy birthday by the way man, I hope the family made as much of a fuss as you were happy with man )
> 
> As for your boss, sounds to me, like a person without much control of their own life, exercising what little control they have over others in an attempt to make themselves feel better. Vacuous, shallow and low basically. Be well Zonebox. :yes


Thanks man, it took longer to drive back and fourth than I spent working. It was a simple job, it took 15 minutes to load the truck, 5 minutes to drive from the Church donating items to the store, and 15 minutes to unload.

I think you probably are right about him, but I don't think he will be around for long anyway..and to be fair he is not really all that bad, it could be a lot worst.

But, there will be beer flowing tonight regardless, once my wife comes home


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> ...there will be beer flowing tonight regardless, once my wife comes home


Let it flow, let it flow :b Enjoy:boogie


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Let it flow, let it flow :b Enjoy:boogie


:lol I will man, thanks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

These are what I'll be sipping tonight & tomorrow. The former is an experiment & the latter is my favorite American beer to date


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I just had a loverly cup of tea I'm gonna shout and fall down and fight and stuff :/


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> These are what I'll be sipping tonight & tomorrow. The former is an experiment & the latter is my favorite American beer to date


That looks pretty good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

zonebox said:


> That looks pretty good.


I'll let you know about the Pear Cider, I got the 4-Pack free from the taste tester that was in the store today when arrived as he was packing up to go & didn't want it to go to waste. As for the Bourbon Barrel Ale, it's 8.2% but tastey/smooth as you like, I highly recommend it


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Sitting at a restaurant bar having the first beer in weeks...and while many here would applaud the courage to sit alone and drink, I'm just plain old feeling pathetic. 

Regardless, I'm having a stout style microbrewery called Three Blind Mice from Springfield, MO.

Cheers, b1tches!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> Sitting at a restaurant bar having the first beer in weeks...and while many here would applaud the courage to sit alone and drink, I'm just plain old feeling pathetic.
> 
> Regardless, I'm having a stout style microbrewery called Three Blind Mice from Springfield, MO.
> 
> Cheers, b1tches!


2 points KyleInSTL. 
1. Sitting in a bar / restaurant by yourself is not to be sneezed at nor is it pathetic. It took me many years before I could do that. I often saw folk sitting having a quiet beer, reading a book or newspaper alone and thought nothing of it, it's just remembering that about yourself. 
2. Well done for staying off the booze for a few weeks, good going man. Don't be too tough on yourself. I hope you doing ok dude! :yes


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> 2 points KyleInSTL.
> 1. Sitting in a bar / restaurant by yourself is not to be sneezed at nor is it pathetic. It took me many years before I could do that. I often saw folk sitting having a quiet beer, reading a book or newspaper alone and thought nothing of it, it's just remembering that about yourself.
> 2. Well done for staying off the booze for a few weeks, good going man. Don't be too tough on yourself. I hope you doing ok dude! :yes


Thanks for the supportive words, friend. Some stuff is going down that has me craving a reality departure, but I have responsibility for myself. Just a low time.

Stay well, my friend.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I am back and I am drunk!! I love you guys!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Alrighty then.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

KyleInSTL said:


> Sitting at a restaurant bar having the first beer in weeks...and while many here would applaud the courage to sit alone and drink, I'm just plain old feeling pathetic.
> 
> Regardless, I'm having a stout style microbrewery called Three Blind Mice from Springfield, MO.
> 
> Cheers, b1tches!


As Piano Man Billy Joel sang it:

They're sharing a drink they call lonliness

But it's better than drinking alone


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This weekend's selection...


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I am back and I am drunk!! I love you guys!


I'm always here and (it would appear) am also always drunk :clap

We love you too Bert young dude. Be well man :yes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

_"Roll call"_

Folded Edge present sir!! :yes

Here's hoping all the thread posters and readers are doing ok or even... well :b.

Take care booze hound crew :group !!!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> _"Roll call"_
> 
> Folded Edge present sir!! :yes
> 
> ...


I'm here man, not going to start drinking for another hour or so.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I'm here man, not going to start drinking for another hour or so.


Good to see you posting dude! Hang in there, hold off and enjoy a 'few' later on, not too many though Zonebox .

I was boasting the other day that I hadn't drank all week, turned out I'd only stopped drinking for 4 days :um. I drank last night, tonight and maybe tomorrow. After that I'm hoping to go 7 days.

Anyways :drunk


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Good to see you posting dude! Hang in there, hold off and enjoy a 'few' later on, not too many though Zonebox .
> 
> I was boasting the other day that I hadn't drank all week, turned out I'd only stopped drinking for 4 days :um. I drank last night, tonight and maybe tomorrow. After that I'm hoping to go 7 days.
> 
> Anyways :drunk


I'll only have 12 or so :lol

I think it has been two weeks since I drank last, I went camping last weekend, we had a blast.

Actually I am feeling a bit tired, I will more than likely drink five or six then head off to bed. It is always hard to tell, if I find something that keeps me entertained I will be drinking for five hours.

Still not started yet though, I'm waiting for my wife to get back.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello drinking thread heads :b I hope your all doing good. 

Who's around then?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Whenever I see this thread, the last stars don't show up so I always think it says **** the official drinking thread.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Kanova said:


> Whenever I see this thread, the last stars don't show up so I always think it says **** the official drinking thread.


:lol It's ****ing not though, it's just the official drinking thread. :b


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

The content of utter bull**** right-wing biased bollox on here is disappointing. I could go on but I won't. :|


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Trying a can of one of those tonight, othewise it's simple and effective with Molson Black Ice


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Trying a can of one of those tonight, othewise it's simple and effective with Molson Black Ice


Enjoy the cider this evening Canadian Brotha! I've been drinking larger and vodka tonight. Most enjoyable it has been too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Folded Edge said:


> Enjoy the cider this evening Canadian Brotha! I've been drinking larger and vodka tonight. Most enjoyable it has been too.


Will do bro. I'll salute you as soon as I get home from work to crack it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

@Folded Edge ~ The cider was good. Now on to the beers, hope you're enjoying your eve, cheers!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

@Folded Edge ~ The cider was good. Now on to the beers, hope you're enjoying your eve, cheers!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Dam those annual days when you look at your life and wonder WTF happened??. At least I'm drunk and the THC is in the post :clap I hope the regular thread crew are doing ok :yes


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Still here - checking up periodically. I've been cutting down but I still have my nights :b

I hope you Folded and all of you are doing alright


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Drinking a free mixer 6ixer from a local brewery/restaurant/bar that I got at work today from a rep. So far they are pretty good. Will have to order in their mix pack to sell as well


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

enjoying a cold one before class


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

That looks delicious MiMiK.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Binge watching Mad Men, which means obligatory bourbon.
@Folded Edge, survival is the name of the game.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sipping McEwans Scotch Ale & Leffe blonde tonight, 8% & 6.6% respectively. Both are tasty and smooth as you like


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Enjoying a few cheap beers, listening to music, reading this thread.






Another weekend =)


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Enjoying a few cheap beers, listening to music, reading this thread.
> 
> Another weekend =)


HOLA Zonebox! :clap

I've been drinking yet again. I fell off the weed wagon last week after 10 months as well. Dam it was good :b Though I wont be getting any more any time soon, so things have improved on that front I suppose. I just need to apply the same logic to my drinking :um :yes

Maybe not tomorrow though, I'm off to a gig to see this mob.






Unfortunately I'll be going alone as per usual. I've become quite accustomed to attending gigs along sadly. :|


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Great gig, epic 12 to 16 minutes track bizness, combined with great double screen, 16 mm visuals :clap


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Greetings all! I went to another gig on Thursday, was lots of fun. I drank so much however, that I don't remember getting home :| Not the best idea while out on your own really.
I'm drinking again tonight unsurprisingly  I hope all the thread crew regulars (and not so regulars) are good :yes


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Bump, one of the few remaining drunken fools, posting in an attempt to keep the thread alive :troll


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Drinking is bad dudes your so gonna die


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Is it too early for happy hour? Seems like a nice sunny day for a little buzz to take the edge off of my loneliness.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

_Blows the cob webs off and generally dusts down the thread with his hands but not using a duster._

Hola all. The site has either went on a serious health kick, lost their IDs and can't buy booze themselves, joined A.A or developed a unfortunate reaction to alcohol or that booze has been banned in the country where they live.

The smart money is on the fact that I'm the only sad, lonely, drunken moron on the forum.

(Yes indeed, the latter would appear to be the most obvious :b)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> _Blows the cob webs off and generally dusts down the thread with his hands but not using a duster._
> 
> Hola all. The site has either went on a serious health kick, lost their IDs and can't buy booze themselves, joined A.A or developed a unfortunate reaction to alcohol or that booze has been banned in the country where they live.
> 
> ...


Nah...it's just that I've got to get rid of some of my regretfully gained pounds. Not only does booze have more calories than I can afford, it makes me want to snack while I drink.

Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> Nah...it's just that I've got to get rid of some of my regretfully gained pounds. Not only does booze have more calories than I can afford, it makes me want to snack while I drink.
> 
> Hope you're doing well.


Ahhh that completely explains my weight gain man. Sober I tend to eat fairly healthily but once I've been drinking (ie. consuming huge amounts of calories through booze) I then eat loads of crisps, savory snacks and cheese sandwiches.

I'm glad to hear you've lost some weight Kyle dude, keep it up.
I hope I can join you soon


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Glenlivet and Hoegaarden tonight


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Glenlivet and Hoegaarden tonight


Nothing was better than enjoying Hoegaarden while in grand place square in Brussels. That or some Leffe Trapiste in Brugge.

How I missed those business trips.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

KyleInSTL said:


> Nothing was better than enjoying Hoegaarden while in grand place square in Brussels. That or some Leffe Trapiste in Brugge.
> 
> How I missed those business trips.


One day I hope to go to Belgium and drink Hoegaarden, Leffe Blonde, & Chimay Blue on tap, they are 3 of my favorite beers. I'd also like to experiment as well as I really love how the Belgians brew


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Think im slowly evolving into an alcoholic. I bought a pint of this canadian whiskey stuff to drink before this networking event for school. Now I have a bunch of it left... just gonna drink it little by little. 

I think drinking makes me more productive. It makes me more impulsive. Even after the day I drink. I get more stuff done. I take more chances.

Plus I get that fuzzy everything-is-going-to-be-okay feeling.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm going to drink Fourteen thousandth, three hundred and fifty second beer of my life. And I'm gonna enjoy it, for the love that is all good, I'm going to enjoy it.

Bwahahahaha!

I'm also going to play some EverQuest, and why not? It may be 16 years old, but I'm feeling a bit nostalgic tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That's for tonight after work and tomorrow before Sepultura


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That's for tonight after work and tomorrow before Sepultura


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I'm going to drink Fourteen thousandth, three hundred and fifty second beer of my life. And I'm gonna enjoy it, for the love that is all good, I'm going to enjoy it.
> 
> Bwahahahaha!
> 
> I'm also going to play some EverQuest, and why not? It may be 16 years old, but I'm feeling a bit nostalgic tonight.


I hope everquest was good, nice to see you around zonebox, I hope your doing good man :grin2:

I'd be posting in here every night if I was being honest with myself but that be too close to reality, 
Few beers and lots of gin thus far tonight and today. Cheers all >


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> I hope everquest was good, nice to see you around zonebox, I hope your doing good man :grin2:
> 
> I'd be posting in here every night if I was being honest with myself but that be too close to reality,
> Few beers and lots of gin thus far tonight and today. Cheers all >


It was, and it is. I'm playing it right now, having a blast. I'm killing poachers right now, being a druid and hippy like, I find it appropriate lol. I'll be having a few beers on Friday, tomorrow is a work day 

It is good to hear from you man, I likewise hope you are doing well.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Woohoo! It is Friday, and after a long day of work I get to finally come home and drink a few beers. 

Hey, whatever happened to RedStar? I know he quit drinking, but he seems to have been banned from the site. I hope the dude is doing okay.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yeah I started a new job this week 5 whole days booze free, I feel like I was lost in the desert and now I've found an oasis ..that's probably not good tbh


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

blue2 said:


> Yeah I started a new job this week 5 whole days booze free, I feel like I was lost in the desert and now I've found an oasis ..that's probably not good tbh


cheers man


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

zonebox said:


> cheers man


Ok cheers  havin some Irish whiskey (the best) and Scottish ale named cock o the walk here some kind of craft beer I presume :/


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Ok cheers  havin some Irish whiskey (the best) and Scottish ale named cock o the walk here some kind of craft beer I presume :/


Just opened a bottle of vodka, what should we drink to right now? Any suggestions?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Any suggestions?


Ok to the health of your cat


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

To Crimeclub's cat


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Awww you guys are awesome! I can drink to that. I was thinking to a couple of hours of embarrassing SAS posts, but that one's better.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol, you know what Crimeclub, first thing I do after waking up from a night of drinking is check this forum to see what stupid things I have said. Amazingly, most of my inconsiderate posts come when I'm sober. All of my sentimental drivel comes from when I am intoxicated.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I was thinking to a couple of hours of embarrassing SAS posts


How did you figure that everyone knows posts become more intelligent and somewhat philosophical after some hooch ....right :um


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Lol, you know what Crimeclub, first thing I do after waking up from a night of drinking is check this forum to see what stupid things I have said. Amazingly, most of my inconsiderate posts come when I'm sober. All of my sentimental drivel comes from when I am intoxicated.


Dude I get way sentimental when I'm drunk, so I usually delete those the next morning lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, been there, done that :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Holy hell, I just won the lotto!!

I've always wanted to say that, got the ticket in my bag. I'll come back and let you know if I actually won tomorrow.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Wake up!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*Burps, farts, looks round for another drink. - scratches arse* 
Oh more takeaway food or savory snacks, ahh why not? 
I'll have another drink to help wash it down.

#healthylifestyle >


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

3 Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Brews & on Granville Island Maple Cream for tonight after work


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's to all your cats / rabbits / guinea pigs / dogs and frogs. *Raises glass* 

Be well fellow drunkards :wink2: 

Sleep long, sleep well and good things to you and yours :clap


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm keeping up the daily diary of every drink of alcohol that I take, but have not done any more on the summaries of my data by month and year.

I have stayed pretty much on my two mini bottles of Bacardi Silver rum and water for a long time, sticking with my normal moderate drinking of only 2 drinks a day.

When getting a 200 mil bottle there has been very little or no temptation to take a third drink and or a fourth one, emptying the whole bottle.

In the past two weeks or so, however, I have occasionally taken a third drink, but sometimes gone to sleep before taking it.

One night, I took five drinks.

And, some nights, I have been drinking the whole 200 ml of vodka with water.

Last night, I went to sleep very early, with no alcohol,and woke up at 3 AM or so, and drank for drinks of vodka and water, the whole 200 mil bottle.

It was in October of last year that I started back having my nightly drinks, so that's going into eight months of having a drink every single night of the week.

I don't think I want to go to a whole year without abstaining from alcohol for awhile, and that I possibly should consider abstaining for awhile. I know last year I went for three months, I think it was, July-Oct, abstaining.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Yesterday, I resisted the temptation to get a whole 200 mil bottle.

Instead, I got three minibottles of 99 proof Coffiee Liqueur, and drank them mixed with water over an hour and a half.

I am undecided as to whether to get a bigger bottle of spirits today, since the stores that sell distilled spirits will be closed tomorrow, leaving me to having access to only beer and wine, unless I were to go to a "bar" which does sell distilled spirits on Sunday, something I would never want to do.

So, if I do get a 200 mil today, which would not be six drinks, but only for for tonight and tomorrow night, and for the present I feel like I "need" three drinks a day.

If i did get 200 ml of spirtis, tere would be the temptation to drink a fourth one tonight, but if I successfully resisted the temptation, that would leave one drink of spirits for tomorrow night, and I could get my other two drinks from a 24 ounce can of beer.

However, as I've repeatedly stated, good tasting beer is expensive.

The last beer I drank for my 3 drinks in one day was a 40 ounce plastic bottle of Miller high life, two 12 ounce drinks, followed by 16 oz. 

Occasionally, Miller has tasted OK, but on that last bottle it was awful tasting!

Of course there is the option of getting 375 ml, which would probably be six drinks, three for tonight, and three for tomorrow night, but again there is the temptation to drink more than just three tonight.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

What an incredibly long and difficult work week, I'm glad to see it gone. 

I have three days off, and am going to spend the last of tonight drinking. I have 15 beers in the fridge, I think I might drink 12 of them, but I'm not holding back


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

A couple of shots of Hennessy for the normies.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, I didn't drink any alcohol, and didn't have any temptation to go to a store and get any beer, the lower price kinds which taste so bad, and the only ones I can really afford, as I've said many times before.

Didn't want any alcohol.

In a previous post I said that I had used alcohol every day since I resumed drinking after a 3 month or so period of abstinance, ending in October of last year.

Well, checking my logbook, that was wrong.

I had abstained for two straight Sundays in February of this year, for the same reason as feeling like I need to abstain some and not drink seven days a week, plus the fact that distilled spirtis stores are not open on Sundays in my area.

So, any way, to make it short, I abstaned from alcohol yesterday and liked it very much.

Not sure what I might do tonight.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

No alcohol last night, and if I don't drink any tonight, it will be 3 days without drinking any.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

helpless said:


> No alcohol last night, and if I don't drink any tonight, it will be 3 days without drinking any.


well done man. i had a period where i couldn't sleep due to constant anxiety and was boozing too much to just try to knock myself out.

see if you can get another night under your belt, it just proves that you _can _do it.


----------



## thatGuyyy (Jun 16, 2015)

I was drinking a 750ml bottle of whisky (crown royal) alone every weekend for over a year before I got on zoloft a few weeks ago. Now I rarely ever feel like drinking, so I guess the medication is doing something right. But I was heading down a really dark path so I changed it before it was too late, I feel better now

Alcohol dependance is not fun


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the posts, Surly Wurly and that Guyyy.

Last night, I again abstained from alcohol, my fourth straight day. 

Right now, I just feel like I don't want any alcohol.

If I don't drink any tonight, it will be my fifth straight day.

The thing that bothers me is that I can't speak freely about using alcohol in my support group.

To do so, as I do here on this message board, would be considered tempting other group members to continue or start back drinking.

The support group is not for people who can still control their drinking, but for people who can only control their drinking by not taking the first drink.

I did go to my support group, last week, for the first time in a long time, and am now worried because I said something to another member which I fear might possibly upset him.

It was something that another member had told me, away from the group, in public, and he did not tell me to keep it confidential.

In the small group meetings it is always stated that what is said here stays here, and I have never violated that rule.

This member just told me, in public, about something he was planning to do, that would be known to the public.

Oh, well, if anyone wants to read about my experiences with support groups, they can go to my thread, "Grasping at Straws."

And, I have a special thread titled, "my drinking," which goes into great detail about how much alcohol I have used over many years.

I printed it out and gave it to some members of the group, and of course, there was no problem.

I'm just very glad that here on SAS-SP Support I can communicate freely about my drinking, and say what I have to say without any fear of breaking any rules.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

One of each today...


----------



## thatGuyyy (Jun 16, 2015)

beer tastes like piss, its all about whisky


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Canadian Brotha, those are all good photos. I can't remember if I ever drank any Artois or not, but I know I haven't tried any of the others.

I don't really care for the lemon flavored ones, but the others all look worth trying.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night was the fifth straight day of no alcohol for me.

If I don't have any tonight, it will be six straight days.


----------



## thatGuyyy (Jun 16, 2015)

helpless said:


> Last night was the fifth straight day of no alcohol for me.
> 
> If I don't have any tonight, it will be six straight days.


The best thing to do is stop counting, If/when you relapse in the future, it will make you feel that much worse and the chance to recover becomes alot lower. Just focus on one day at a time, aslong as you have more successful days than not, you're progressing

Just some food for thought


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I can't believe it is already Friday, this week went by faster than usual. I've got a 12 oz bottle of root beer flavored ale, which really does taste like root beer with a slight aftertaste which is not at all unpleasant. I think I will drink the last three of these that I have in my fridge, take a break for a few hours then move on to my usual of Busch light.

It was another rough week at work, for some reason everyone is coming down hard on myself and the driver I work with. It will be only another 6 months until I can quit, provided my wife gets a position as a teacher. I look forward to being my own boss, this constant drama and quite frankly weird behavior from my coworkers is getting to be a strain.. It really is weird, I feel like I work with a bunch of high school students at times, and these people are older than I am, the main culprits are in their 50's and 60's. There is always something going on there, and I find the childish banter and behavior to be exhausting. 

I figure that in October I can begin working on my sailboat, there is not much left to do. Before I quit, it should be finished and I am going to take two weeks just to cruise. For now, I will settle for one night a week to relax and enjoy myself 

I doubt anyone is gonna read this tonight, the thread has seemed to dwindle in conversation, and to those that have been posting here from time to time, I wish we had better timing to keep one another company in our drunken states :lol

Oh well.

Cheers everyone :drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

thatGuyyy said:


> beer tastes like piss, its all about whisky


I like my whiskey too but anyone who says beer tastes like piss or that they all taste the same likey has only tried stock brands like Budweiser or Coors or Kokanee, etc. You want a good beer then you gotta branch out with styles and imports. That said, they aren't for everyone



helpless said:


> Canadian Brotha, those are all good photos. I can't remember if I ever drank any Artois or not, but I know I haven't tried any of the others.
> 
> I don't really care for the lemon flavored ones, but the others all look worth trying.


The Lemon Tea brew isn't what you're thinking, it's very subtle and it's organic as well. It's nothing like Bud Lime or similar such beers. The Wit brew was also pretty good and was a free sample from the vendor to try. Hoegaarden is still my number one wit beer but it was solid. Both the Lemon Tea & Wit Beer are out of Toronto.

Stella Artois has classy commercials and is pretty big here but for me Leffe Blonde, Hoegaarden, & Chimay are all better Belgian beers than Stella & there are a number of others from there that I want to try as well. I bought it mostly cause it'd been a while and we got the glasses in at work so I wanted to drink Stella out of a Stella glass.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night was the eighth straight day I have gone with no alcohol.

Adding the two Sundays in February, that's 10 days of abstinance this year.

In 2013, by this point in the year I had abstained for 9 days, and didn't abstain any more for the rest of the year.

Last year, however, it was considerably more days than 10 when I began abstaining for what would be a total of 3 months, on July 11th.

If I didn't keep these records, I would not know just how much I drink and how much I abstain.

I have not had much temptation to take a drink of alcohol during this period of abstaining, and right now, have no idea at all of how long it will last.

As I've said before, I do like drinking alcohol, but I also like abstaining from drinking it, too.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I am now abstaining from alcohol for many different reasons. One reason is that I was probably drinking too much with 3 drinks a day (well, for me it is probaly too much). And, rather than spacing the drinks over two hours or more, I was taking them closer together, over an hour, or slightly more.

Another reason is that being so short on cash all the time, I'll have more money for other thngs.

And, another reason is that after the car wreck of March 8 of this year, I went back on the blood pressure drugs.

In the past, I have of course had concerns about drinking alcohol while on the blood pressure drugs.

The first time was in 2003 or so, when I went on Beta Blocker for the first time. The literature said that drinking alcohol while on Beta Blocker, could possibly result in attitudinal hypertension, which means that when standing up after sitting down, the blood pressure could go too low, and person could become dizzy, and possibly even faint.

Well, that never happened with Beta Blocker.

Now, I am on hydrocholorthiazide, the first blood pressure drug I started out on, singly, with other drugs being added until I was on a total of 4 different drugs at once: dieuretic, beta blocker, calcium channel blocker and ACE inhibitor.

At the present, I am on two drugs in one pill: a dieuretic, hychlorothiazide, and an ACE inhibitor, forget the exact name.

The ACE inhibitor is the one I am concerned about side effects. 

I think I have had some of the side effects, and after a week, going into two weeks, depending on how long I continue to not drink alcohol, so far, I don't notice any lessening of the side effects, although after drinking more water, the side effects do seem to be lessening.

If anyone who posts to this thread, also takes blood pressure drugs, and has any observation, on whether drinking alcohol while on the drugs, has any effect on the side effects of the drugs, I'd very much like to read about your experience.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello all. I hopes all the thread regular and not so regulars are doing ok. It's been a while since I've been on.

I'm still drinking wayyyyy to much and I started smoking green again. I'm nearly out of money so all that will be ending very shortly lol :wink2:

I (unbelievably) passed my course, so I'm off to Uni in the Autumn to study physics . Mean time I've been applying for any and all the jobs I think I'm able to do or qualified (lol) for and I've had no luck so far. 

I've been poor my entire life, I don't really see how that will ever change really. I just might end up understanding why things work the way they do, without any ability to effect them lol >

Take care all ya all


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Hello all. I hopes all the thread regular and not so regulars are doing ok. It's been a while since I've been on.
> 
> I'm still drinking wayyyyy to much and I started smoking green again. I'm nearly out of money so all that will be ending very shortly lol :wink2:
> 
> ...


Not at all unbelievable that you passed your course, you are intelligent man.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Not at all unbelievable that you passed your course, you are intelligent man.


Ahh ZB good to hear from you dude. Thanks for the kind comment man. I hope your doing ok sir!


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Folded Edge said:


> Ahh ZB good to hear from you dude. Thanks for the kind comment man. I hope your doing ok sir!


Glad you passed the course, and hope that a good job and some money will soon be heading your way.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Due to stress and recent emotional turmoil coupled with ineffective emotional eating is giving me that urge to get my drunk on. 

Oh why can't I just be high on life?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I am now well into three weeks without drinking any alcohol, and am beginning to feel like I might want to start back. I feel likeI am missing an old friend. So guy sang a song, "and so I'll take a drink again / at least I've got one good friend . . . "


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

helpless said:


> Glad you passed the course, and hope that a good job and some money will soon be heading your way.


Hola and thanks helpless, I hope your doing ok as well. In fact I hope your feeling better and thinks have improved for you after your accident dude!



helpless said:


> I am now well into three weeks without drinking any alcohol, and am beginning to feel like I might want to start back. I feel likeI am missing an old friend. So guy sang a song, "and so I'll take a drink again / at least I've got one good friend . . . "


Missing soemthing, even a drug is one thing, Going weeks at a time without, proves how unimportant / independent you have be come of alcohol. Needing a release is fine being dependent upon it, aint so much.

I hope your doing ok man. 



KyleInSTL said:


> Due to stress and recent emotional turmoil coupled with ineffective emotional eating is giving me that urge to get my drunk on.
> 
> Oh why can't I just be high on life?


I'd love to get high on life, sadly Ive found intoxicants to be sooooo much better at that particular job lol

I hope your doing ok as well too Kyle


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the post, Folded Edge.

The side effects from the blood pressure drugs seemed to have lessened yesterday and today.

So, that is good.

I'm loosing track (the reason I keep a logbook of my use of alcohol), of how many weeks it's been since my last use of it.

I think I have now gone 3 weeks of abstaining, and am early into the fourth week.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

helpless said:


> Thanks for the post, Folded Edge.
> 
> The side effects from the blood pressure drugs seemed to have lessened yesterday and today.
> 
> ...


Ahh I'm on meds for high blond pressure as well. An ace inhibitor- Ramipril. Also beta blockers for my anxiety :smile2:.

Tuesday night and I'm hitting the bottle(s) lol
= average week I suppose >


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Ahh I'm on meds for high blond pressure as well. An ace inhibitor- Ramipril. Also beta blockers for my anxiety :smile2:.
> 
> Tuesday night and I'm hitting the bottle(s) lol
> = average week I suppose >


Wish I could join you man. Sunday night I had lost count and actually got up to 14 beers :eek I only noticed when I went in the fridge and saw I only had two beers left in it.. oops :lol

I have way too high of a tolerance to beer now, I think after this week I may take a break from drinking to bring it back down. It is going to be a very boring month.

Enjoy yourself dude!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm trying out Samuel Adams Rebel IPA & Tap 357 Rye tonight...experiments I hope are solid


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm trying out Samuel Adams Rebel IPA & Tap 357 Rye tonight...experiments I hope are solid


It's not bad but I've confirmed that IPA's aren't my thing. The Maple Rye is fresh and a definite recommendation of mine


----------



## WickedTiger (Jul 8, 2015)

I used to drink a lot, and then one thing led to another I became a full-blown alcoholic. I think it's alright for people strong enough to take it, not for folks like me. I quit drinking in April, sought support in an addiction program and I haven't picked up a drink since. I find that it causes more problems and I'm just better off without it. I still don't mind hanging out with other people who drink; I have a good time with my boyfriend who enjoys a beer every now and then. If you can hold it responsibly, good on you! :clap


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Folded Edge said:


> Ahh I'm on meds for high blond pressure as well. An ace inhibitor- Ramipril. Also beta blockers for my anxiety :smile2:.
> 
> Tuesday night and I'm hitting the bottle(s) lol
> = average week I suppose >


Thanks for telling me about your own blood pressure drug experiences.

I started out in 2002 with one dieuretic drug, hydrocholothiazide.

Later, a beta blocker was added.

Then, a calcium channel blocker and an ACE inhibitor.

Finally, I wound up taking 4 drugs, two each to a pill.

With my jogging, I was hoping I could lower my blood pressure without drugs.

I haven't really had time to see if the jogging would help my blood pressure, since it was aborted by the car wreck, and my lack of any good running shoes.

I now have the running shoes, and do plan to start back.

After the car wreck, I went back on a single pill with hydrochlorothiazide and an ACE inhibitor.

The 2 drugs seem to be working, and I do monitor my blood pressure often.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I've started back on my usual two drinks a day, with no temptation to take a third one, on Saturday night of last week.

Saturday and Sunday nights, it was 2 drinks each, of 12 ounces from a 24 ounce can of beer, first night, Ice House Edge, and Steel Pneapple 2nd night.

Thos nostrums are just not good tasting, altho the Steele pineapple is not as bad tasting as the Ice House Edge.

I'd say the Steele Pineapple is passable in comparison.

Last night it was two Smirnoff 80 proof vodka, mini bottles, mixed with water.

I am sticking to buying only enough alcohol for two drinks total, to avoid any temptation to take a third drink.

I am liking resuming drinking.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Friday night and unsurprisingly I've been drinking. I hope all the drinking thread crew are doing good or at least ok.



I'm really beginning to wonder just how long someone can survive alone, without a single friend or (probably) more importantly... love?

Keeping oneself from only falling down the drain but instead merely circling said drain, purely due to intoxicants ie. booze, weed and occasionally MDMA or speed, in place of friendship or connections with others in real life?
Ultimately its meaningless.

Sorry for the morose bollox :mum. 
Cheers to the drinking crew... cheers to all :grin2:.

Here's to tomorrow :drunk


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Friday night and unsurprisingly I've been drinking. I hope all the drinking thread crew are doing good or at least ok.
> 
> I'm really beginning to wonder just how long someone can survive alone, without a single friend or (probably) more importantly... love?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry ya are feeling down man, I'll try to cheer you up.










Got my Busch lite, drinking it like a bro


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I'm sorry ya are feeling down man, I'll try to cheer you up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hohohoh thanks Zonebox, that's much appreciated dude! Looking good kid, loving the milk bottle glasses and nose but pray tell, how did one produce such a magnificent mosatch :grin2:???
I jest of course but truly, thanks for the kind words man. :wink2:

Hows things with you dude? Hows work and the family?
Any joy with sorting the boat yet?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Hohohoh thanks Zonebox, that's much appreciated dude! Looking good kid, loving the milk bottle glasses and nose but pray tell, how did one produce such a magnificent mosatch :grin2:???
> I jest of course but truly, thanks for the kind words man. :wink2:
> 
> Hows things with you dude? Hows work and the family?
> Any joy with sorting the boat yet?


My mustache is my pride man 

Things are going pretty good dude, boat is still sitting on the side of the house though, still put on hold :lol My wife wants to get a travel trailer, so that is the new focus for now. Thinking of spending the summers travelling, I would love to go up to New England and hang out with my brothers. Of course, that is all up in the air right now. Plans are always changing here, one day it is sailing, the next travelling around in an RV. It is a wacky world :lol

My plan is to quit my job, and move on to something that pays a bit more but requires less hours a week, and offers the flexibility to be away weeks at a time.

I hope things are going well for you man? It has been a while.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

It's good to check up on you fellers from time to time. Keep it rollin >


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> My mustache is my pride man
> 
> Things are going pretty good dude, boat is still sitting on the side of the house though, still put on hold :lol My wife wants to get a travel trailer, so that is the new focus for now. Thinking of spending the summers travelling, I would love to go up to New England and hang out with my brothers. Of course, that is all up in the air right now. Plans are always changing here, one day it is sailing, the next travelling around in an RV. It is a wacky world :lol
> 
> ...


Wow, many options for the summer ZB, I hope you all enjoy what ever you end up doing dude. I do hope that will include you managing to fit in seeing your siblings as well man.



Bert Reynolds said:


> It's good to check up on you fellers from time to time. Keep it rollin >


Berty lad, nice to see you around. I hope things are good with you young dude!

Monday night and I'm at the bottom of a number of bottles lol Ahh well there's always tomorrow for sensible behavior 

Cheers all you all! :b


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Wow, many options for the summer ZB, I hope you all enjoy what ever you end up doing dude. I do hope that will include you managing to fit in seeing your siblings as well man.


Thanks man, it is all up in the air for now, but I have my imagination running full time.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

loving the desperados atm there good


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been drinking (yet) again tonight :wink2:.
I'm celebrating, I received confirmation of my funding / student loan via snail mail today. Now I only need to worry about the understanding and studying of the course work :surprise::nerd::wink2:


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*How Long ?*



Folded Edge said:


> Friday night and unsurprisingly I've been drinking. I hope all the drinking thread crew are doing good or at least ok.
> 
> I'm really beginning to wonder just how long someone can survive alone, without a single friend or (probably) more importantly... love?
> 
> ...


Good to see you posting, Folded Edge

I have recently read the story of the North Pond Hermit of Maine, and he went for decades in which the only contact he had with another person was saying hello to a hiker he encountered on the trail to his camp.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Tried Prohibitor Scotch Ale today, good stuff


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

helpless said:


> Good to see you posting, Folded Edge
> 
> I have recently read the story of the North Pond Hermit of Maine, and he went for decades in which the only contact he had with another person was saying hello to a hiker he encountered on the trail to his camp.


Hola helpless, I hope your doing ok.  It's been a while, thanks for the kind message dude. Be well!!!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Tried Prohibitor Scotch Ale today, gpod stuff


I hope your doing good too B.C. I must say your ever evolving and differentiating booze selection is fun and at the same time... envious in nature. Good looking out lad  :wink2:


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Cany Anybody Explain?*



Canadian Brotha said:


> Tried Prohibitor Scotch Ale today, good stuff


Don't remember hearing of that nostrum, Canadian Brotha.

If I had the money to buy it, I'd give it a try.

I remember in the song "Drinkin Wine Spoo-de-oodies," 
the lyric,:

They buy it by the gallon
They buy it by the quart
They buy blackberry
That's doin things smart

Whenever I listed to that song, I wonder if those cats in New Orleans every stole it by the gallon, and stole it by the quart?

I suppose if I was a theif, I might could broaden my horizons of different nostrums, but I just don't want to steal.

One local man I know of, had to serve a beief prison sentence for stealing a 24 pack of beer from a local supermarket.

Last beer (or ale?) that I drank was a 40 oz. plastic bottle of Steele Reserve 211 sliver label, Suncay of this week, and it just didn't taste good.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Health Care Concerns*



Folded Edge said:


> Hola helpless, I hope your doing ok.  It's been a while, thanks for the kind message dude. Be well!!!


Thanks for the post, Folded Edge, and wishing you the best for your career, and your dirnking.

Lately, helpless has had so little response to the threads that he started, that I'm thinking of just discussing them here, instead of starting new threads.

I've already mentioned my blood pressure. I have reduced the dosages to 1/2 of a pill, and am taking the doses with longer intervals between, and hopefully the side effects on my respiratory system are lessensing.

I'm keeping track of my blood pressure with ferquent readings and it hasn't gone back to the dangerous level it was after the car wreck, I am glad to say.

Another health care concern is my eyes.

I kept delaying my appointment to an opthomologist on referral from an optometrist, who found cataracts in both eyes, the left eye 20/20, and the right eye 20/30,

Only saw the opthomologist's assistant, who told me that an exam by teh optholmologist, who is a surgeon, needed to see me only if I wanted to schedule surgery within 90 days.

She also said that the opthamologist considered surgery indicated when the vision was 20/50 or more, so I'm not ready for surgery now, and dont' think I would be in 90 days.

Anyne else have any similar experience to relate?

Would discussing these 2 health concerns be better discussed on another forum, started by someone else?

Or, are there any forums on these 2 topics elsewhere on the board.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Folded Edge said:


> I hope your doing good too B.C. I must say your ever evolving and differentiating booze selection is fun and at the same time... envious in nature. Good looking out lad  :wink2:


I work in a liquor store & get a discount so it allows for regular experimentation, lol


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, I got a 25 ounce can of Bud Ice, which in the past, varied, sometimes being passable, and sometimes bad tasting.

I opened the can, and drank 12 oz. wrappint some saran wrap tightly over the top.

This time it tasted bad.

Lay down, intending to drink the rest later.

Woke up and it was morning, with no desire to finish drinking the rest.

Put the can with the saran wrap into the refrigerator.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

helpless said:


> Last night, I got a 25 ounce can of Bud Ice, which in the past, varied, sometimes being passable, and sometimes bad tasting.
> 
> I opened the can, and drank 12 oz. wrappint some saran wrap tightly over the top.
> 
> ...


I hope your doing ok helpless! I drank bud when I was very young before I had tried most other beers.

What has become a favorite is the original Czech Budweiser Budvar, the stuff the American bud ripped off. I tend to stick to imported European beers / larger when I can.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budweiser_Budvar_Brewery


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi guyz


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Night night all :drunk


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice selection dude, you have a good night


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Drunk again. Apparently, unsurprisingly and yet sadly predictable haha :wink2:


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Drunk again. Apparently, unsurprisingly and yet sadly predictable haha :wink2:


Wish I could down a few with ya man. I only have two beers in the fridge, although I do get the next five days off.. I could always walk to the store, grab a few.. hmmm


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Finishin up my 1.75 liter of Jack Daniels tonight. Lasted me 2 days, damn this ****s expensive. What's everyone else drinking tonight?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, the bad side effects of the ACE inhibitor have gone away, but my blood pressure was up at the last reading.

So, I'll have to increase the frequency, and/or the dosage.

On my way to pick up a refill of my prescription.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

helpless said:


> Well, the bad side effects of the ACE inhibitor have gone away, but my blood pressure was up at the last reading.
> 
> So, I'll have to increase the frequency, and/or the dosage.
> 
> On my way to pick up a refill of my prescription.


Going by the huge number of times I've had my blood pressure measured over the last 9 or 10 years and because I'm also on an ACE inhibitor and because I attend a couple of hospital clinics at least once a month. My readings have varied by huge amounts from way over to way under and these have been during months of serious working out schedules and really healthy living. 
White coat syndrome can play a big factor and other randomness.

Have you stuck with your running Helpless? That be the best thing you could do. A family member has been big time walking last 12 months or so and has seen her blood pressure come way, way down.

Regardless I hope your doing well aside from that dude!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm trying Sledgehammer Red Zinfandel from California tonight. I hope its sweet and solid chilled


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the post*



Folded Edge said:


> Going by the huge number of times I've had my blood pressure measured over the last 9 or 10 years and because I'm also on an ACE inhibitor and because I attend a couple of hospital clinics at least once a month. My readings have varied by huge amounts from way over to way under and these have been during months of serious working out schedules and really healthy living.
> White coat syndrome can play a big factor and other randomness.
> 
> Have you stuck with your running Helpless? That be the best thing you could do. A family member has been big time walking last 12 months or so and has seen her blood pressure come way, way down.
> ...


Thanks for the post, Folded Edge.

I got 2 pairs of running shoes, but so far have not resumed my jogging, altho I do frequently think about doing so, and I'm sure I will finally actually get back into that good habit.

My next scheduled doctor appointment is on October 1st, so if I start back jogginig today, or even within the next few days, I'm sure there might be some improvement by the time I see the doctor.

I definitely do have white coat hypertension.

At my last doctor visit, he told me that there was something about my lower arm, below the elbow, needing to be flexed, because the way I was holding it was giving false high readings.

I still don't exactly understand what he was trying to tell me, tho.

I had thought about going back to the doctor before the scheduled appointment about the side effects of the ACE inhibitor, but I want to be sure that I know what to tell the doctor.

From my reading, the upper respitory side effects, do not occur with an alternative to ACE inhibitor drug, but it is said to be very expensive, and before getting the prescriptoin changed, I need to know how much more expensive.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Zonebox, thanks for the Ray Dorsett / Mungo Jerry photo.

I did a net search on them awhile back, and at that time, they were still selling records, although most of their output has an "X-Rated" warning.

I've never really heard much of their music, except "In the Summertime," over AM radio.

In 1971 or so, the Mixtures, did "The Pushbike Song," which many listeners thougt was by Mungo Jerry, the Mixtures being a sound-alike group, which I think disbanded in 1973. The mixtures also recorded "In the Summertime," but I have never heard that one, to judge how much of it sounded like Mungo Jerry.

Reportedly, a lot of people want to hear "The Pushbike Song," from the 1970s, by Mungo Jerry, which I have found a u-tube video of the Mixtures version.

Mungo Jerry did not record The Pushbike Song until the early 1990s, in tribute to the Mixtures, so those people were of course referring to the Mixtures version, although today, both versions are available.

I would like to hear the Mixtures version of "In the Summertime," and the Mungo Jerry Mixtures tribute version of the Pushbike song.

And, also some of Mungo Jerry's X-Rated stuff.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Saturday of last week, I went to u-tube and found all kind of different permutations and combinations of Mungo Jerry and the Mixtures and their different versions (including disco versions for example) of In The Summertime and The Pushbike Song.

The most sound alike one was the Mixtures version of "In the Summertime," which sounded to me very much like the Mungo Jerry version.

With the Pushbike Song, Mungo Jerry's version didn't sound anything like the Mixtures version which I and many others, firs thought was by Mungo Jerry.

The only one Mixtures version of the Pushbike Song didn't sound like I remembered from hearing it on the radio.

Mungo Jerry was a four man band, but today, Ray Dorsett is a single singer and guitar picker.

So, today, Mungo Jerry is Ray Dorsett, and Ray Dorsett is Mungo Jerry.

(Reminds me of the ending of the film, The Girl Hunters: Mickey Spillane is Mike Hammer, and Mike Hammer is Mickey Spillane.

Sort of a full word pallandrome).


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Haven't updated my drinking lately.

Tuesday, bought 3 mini bottles of McCormick 80 proof vodka, and later, one, 24 oz can of Yuengling Amber Lager, for possibly a total of 5 drinks for Tuesday post midnight, and early Wednesday morning.

The Yuengling beer, which I don't remember as liking the first time, years ago, tasted OK. Not all that great but much better than those horrid Ice, and High Gravity beers.

After the Yuengling, I just went to sleep, and had no temptation of start the day with one or more of those 3 minis of vodka.

Wed-Thur, got another 24 oz of Yuengling, possibly drinking the 3 vodka minis with water,afterwards, but again went to sleep, and no morning temptations to drink the vodka.

Thur-Fri, last night, got 24 oz of Schlitz Malt Liquor, and went to sleep. Woke up a few hours later, too early to begin my workday, and with probably 6 or more hours before worktime.

So, I drank the 3 vodka minis with water, and also a 2 antihistimine pills.

Can't say I have any regrets, but probably need to get back on the straight and narrow, of only 2 drinks, and even back to abstaining.

As I say over and over again, I do not want to "get drunk," but lately I have had some urges to drink a lot, spaced out over many hours, to avoid any drunkenness.

Had thought of getting a bottle of Christians Brothers Dry Sherrry, and drinking possibly all of it,again, over enough time to not "get drunk," so I'd fully enjoy it.

Have no idea what I might drink tonight, or how much.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

After really overdoing it two nights (7 drinks one night, and 8 the following night), I am now back on the Straight and Narrow of only 2 drinks a day.

The past few nights, I have had 3 or more mini bottles of McCorkick vodka, but have gone to sleep before drinking those, following my usual two drinks, the past 2 nights, those 2 drinks being 12 ounces each, from a 24 ounce can of beer.

Also, no temptations to drink those 3 minis of vodka after waking up in the morning.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

lookin for my lost shaker of salt :/


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I hope everyone is doing ok drinking thread crew :smile2:. *waves*
I'm hanging in there, being drinking last few days. 
I attended my uni orientation day today. There were way more mature students than I expected, but myself and a fair number of said mature students encountered a fair bit of ageism from the younger cohorts lol 
Expected but still a little disappointing >. Onward and upwards!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> I hope everyone is doing ok drinking thread crew :smile2:. *waves*
> I'm hanging in there, being drinking last few days.
> I attended my uni orientation day today. There were way more mature students than I expected, but myself and a fair number of said mature students encountered a fair bit of ageism from the younger cohorts lol
> Expected but still a little disappointing >. Onward and upwards!


I think that is the worst part of getting older man, being treated differently.. but what do they know, right? Glad to see you are still in college.

Cheers man :drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Chimay Blue's & cheap rye tonight


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Ah, the liquor. I have now drank 42 beers in the last three days. Decided to leave out the two before that, I've been drunk for five. It's difficult to keep up, but somebody has got to do it.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I think that is the worst part of getting older man, being treated differently.. but what do they know, right? Glad to see you are still in college.
> 
> Cheers man :drunk


Thanks ZB . It's freshers week next week, classes begin the week after. Beginning to bottle it (fear / apprehension setting in) Apparently the next 10 weeks will fly by and then exams in December.... hohoho, seems utterly ridiculous at this point :wink2:

So I wouldn't normally do this but I've just been (for want of a better term) box setting a new(ish) TV series - Mr Robot

(http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4158110/?ref_=nv_sr_1)

The main character suffers from Social anxiety and other mental health issues, this is really well represented on screen. It is a truly great and original watch.
Only 10 episodes (I've just watched the ninth) 
Watching this comes with a Folded edge recommendation, that and maybe Twin Peaks if you ain't seen that already.
It's been discussed else were on the forum but dam peeps, give it a watch if and when you can. :laugh:


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

some times you just need to reach for a classic when you can't make up your mind










that and a twist of some this


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i'm lapping melted cheese from the small of a dragons back

my kingdom for a dr pepper


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

guys guys GUYS we're drinking and going on tinychat on saturday whos in?!!!


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Got some vodka tonight! Hopefully I can shed away some of this stress. This has not been a good week. =[


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

can someone explain what the point of drinking alone is?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> can someone explain what the point of drinking alone is?


umm felling good???

_Staff Edit_


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

jealousisjelly said:


> umm felling good???


whoa there. Chill out. You can't be "felling" too good with a response like that...


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Staff Edit


i cry


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

jealousisjelly said:


> i cry


there, there.

:rub


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> there, there.
> 
> :rub


you are too witty...i have learned my lesson


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I bought 2 6-pks of Leffe Blonde(my favorite beer) & 200ml of Sailor Jerry for this weekend


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

This morning, I did something different!

I resumed my jogging, for the first time since March 31 of this year.

It wasn't difficult like it was when I started it back in the last year or so, after a layoff of many years.

I also wore a pair of my two pars of running shoes, for the first time.

I really liked doing it, and hope that I can keep it up.

I'm hoping it will help with my blood pressure and cholesterol also.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

We have half a case of Coors that goes off tomorrow so we're putting it down on the sunny balcony, very nice. Trois Pistoles is good too, I might get some of that later.
Fall is here! Time for some stouts! :3


----------



## vmcduarte (Sep 22, 2015)

Cheers!!


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Pabst blue ribbon, kokanee, natural ice, mikes hard lemonade, you name it.  I love love love Greygoose Vodka when I can afford it too.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I jogged again this morning, second straight day of what I hope will once again become a regular part of my daily rountine.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Four down, eleven to go. Yeahehah


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Get a 10% and a 7% ABV beer with dinner.

Fun times didn't last very long.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Didn't jog yesterday morning and this morning, because of rain.

Blood pressure has been too high, and am wondering if I should just walk instead of jogging.

Will be seeing the doctor next week, and will ask him to switch me to some other drug than the ACE inhibitor because of that drug's side effects of sore throat.

Also, am not drinking more than two drinks a day because of my blood pressure.

I will even give up alcohol alltogether if it will get my blood pressure down.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Twelve Keyz said:


> can someone explain what the point of drinking alone is?


Article : The Zen of Drinking Alone, from Modern Drunkard Magazine.

http://drunkard.com/issues/03_03/03-03_zen_drinking_alone.htm



> I've gone out drinking in the company of a great number of people and at the end of the evening I won't be able to recall having a single inner thought of value. Or a single valuable _outer_ thought, for that matter. When you're jabbering at friends and they're jabbering at you, the inner drunk is neglected, he merely sits there and broods.
> 
> When you are drinking with the bottle, however, you are rewarded with a vast, gently rolling plain of comfortable silence. The bottle never gossips or tries to interest you in stereo speakers it is planning on buying, it merely sits there in pristine silence, filling your glass instead of your ear.
> 
> ...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I done drink some but what are the chances I wake up tomorrow probably fair to middling :/ or maybe that's really today


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Finishing off these two right now. I can't stand the budweiser lineup but you can't find 32oz beers anywhere where I live. Usually I go for King Cobra but only a couple markets sells them in town. As a kid there used to be 40oz beers and 32oz, a lot of the cheap beer space now is filled with micro brews. Haven't seen a 40oz in many years, there used to be Country Club, PBR, Mickeys, Old English, and bunch of other brands. I'd rather drink quality beer but 2.00 for a 32 beats 5 dollars a bottle when all I need is to get buzzed and having high alcohol tolerance, when six beers barely gets the job done


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

George McFly said:


> Finishing off these two right now. I can't stand the budweiser lineup but you can't find 32oz beers anywhere where I live. Usually I go for King Cobra but only a couple markets sells them in town. As a kid there used to be 40oz beers and 32oz, a lot of the cheap beer space now is filled with micro brews. Haven't seen a 40oz in many years, there used to be Country Club, PBR, Mickeys, Old English, and bunch of other brands. I'd rather drink quality beer but 2.00 for a 32 beats 5 dollars a bottle when all I need is to get buzzed and having high alcohol tolerance, when six beers barely gets the job done


We were looking all over for Old English 40's, turns out they have them at the Sunoco right on the corner.  Gotta drink that stuff fast though, gets nasty when it gets warm.
I got a couple of Four Loko for the Saint's game tonight, hoping 12% alcohol is enough to cushion the blow of their inevitable loss.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Amorphousanomaly said:


> We were looking all over for Old English 40's, turns out they have them at the Sunoco right on the corner.  Gotta drink that stuff fast though, gets nasty when it gets warm.
> I got a couple of Four Loko for the Saint's game tonight, hoping 12% alcohol is enough to cushion the blow of their inevitable loss.


I'll bet you 1000 Russian rubles I can down a warm Olde E. You should have seen my olde e bottle collection like 2 years ago. I'd literally hear nothing but empty 40s clanking under my desk when I pulled my chair closer to my desk.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

joked35 said:


> I'll bet you 1000 Russian rubles I can down a warm Olde E. You should have seen my olde e bottle collection like 2 years ago. I'd literally hear nothing but empty 40s clanking under my desk when I pulled my chair closer to my desk.


Is that about $3.50? :3 That'd be enough to get me a 40!
Sounds like some serious business partying going on at that desk, my balcony has a significant Coors can accumulation right now.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Amorphousanomaly said:


> We were looking all over for Old English 40's, turns out they have them at the Sunoco right on the corner.  Gotta drink that stuff fast though, gets nasty when it gets warm.
> I got a couple of Four Loko for the Saint's game tonight, hoping 12% alcohol is enough to cushion the blow of their inevitable loss.


Almost forgot what olde english was like, but they had the worst reputation I remember. One store sells them in tall boys for like 3 dollars, ain't gonna pay that much for crap beer. Jelly of you because I can't find Four Loko anywhere, best apv I can find is Steel Reserve at 8%. Even though micro brews taste way better there's just something so appealing about chugging cheap beer from a large glass bottle.

Looks like the saints just missed out on a big field goal, which would have cinched their win

Spotted a couple of these:










$3 each, only 4% abv, chugged both and barely buzzed, like a cheap corona


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

George McFly said:


> Almost forgot what olde english was like, but they had the worst reputation I remember. One store sells them in tall boys for like 3 dollars, ain't gonna pay that much for crap beer. Jelly of you because I can't find Four Loko anywhere, best apv I can find is Steel Reserve at 8%. Even though micro brews taste way better there's just something so appealing about chugging cheap beer from a large glass bottle.
> 
> Looks like the saints just missed out on a big field goal, which would have cinched their win
> 
> ...


You like Spiller for the 80 yd TD?  
That's a V, baby.
You make original recipe four loko, put a 5 hour in it.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Amorphousanomaly said:


> You like Spiller for the 80 yd TD?
> That's a V, baby.
> You make original recipe four loko, put a 5 hour in it.


Was not expecting that run, fk'n lmao


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

George McFly said:


> Was not expecting that run, fk'n lmao


I chose Saints in my pickems so that was a tumultuous game for me. Beating the Cowboys with all the injuries they have right now doesn't say much, but we'll take what we can get at this point.
Is that steel reserve any good? Where are you at that they don't have four loko?
Also; have you tried Trois Pistoles by Unibroue? Pretty dark, pretty stout but not too much of either- as long as you're not opposed to Belgians.
I'll take a gin and tonic most of the time, FYI.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Amorphousanomaly said:


> I chose Saints in my pickems so that was a tumultuous game for me. Beating the Cowboys with all the injuries they have right now doesn't say much, but we'll take what we can get at this point.
> Is that steel reserve any good? Where are you at that they don't have four loko?
> Also; have you tried Trois Pistoles by Unibroue? Pretty dark, pretty stout but not too much of either- as long as you're not opposed to Belgians.
> I'll take a gin and tonic most of the time, FYI.


Steel reserve is like gasoline beer, gets the job done, has a fair malt and barley flavor and can be used as emergency napalm when necessary. I'm in southern California, but I haven't searched Bevmo yet so they might have four loko.

Haven't tried Trois Pistoles, but I'll search for it next time I swing by the market, thanks for the suggestion. And don't get me started on gin, I was trying to quit drinking tonight but ffs why not have a glass of gin every night. Alcohol causes problems but it also fixes those problems, lmao.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

George McFly said:


> Steel reserve is like gasoline beer, gets the job done, has a fair malt and barley flavor and can be used as emergency napalm when necessary. I'm in southern California, but I haven't searched Bevmo yet so they might have four loko.
> 
> Haven't tried Trois Pistoles, but I'll search for it next time I swing by the market, thanks for the suggestion. And don't get me started on gin, I was trying to quit drinking tonight but ffs why not have a glass of gin every night. Alcohol causes problems but it also fixes those problems, lmao.


Ooh, man. Tell me about it. My dad quit drinking liquor back when my mom quit taking speed, now he just watches my sisters and I embibe from a distance, longingly. Kinda sad.
I usually keep a bottle of gin and a bottle of tequila in the freezer for emergencies, although I've been meaning to get a vodka too. That's good for mixing with the sugar free monster drinks. 
California is lame, although NY isn't much better, sorry bro.  You ever do boilermakers? I used to do those with an alcoholic guy I met on SAS, they're not bad. Solves the low % problem.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Amorphousanomaly said:


> Ooh, man. Tell me about it. My dad quit drinking liquor back when my mom quit taking speed, now he just watches my sisters and I embibe from a distance, longingly. Kinda sad.
> I usually keep a bottle of gin and a bottle of tequila in the freezer for emergencies, although I've been meaning to get a vodka too. That's good for mixing with the sugar free monster drinks.
> California is lame, although NY isn't much better, sorry bro.  You ever do boilermakers? I used to do those with an alcoholic guy I met on SAS, they're not bad. Solves the low % problem.


Tis the life of us alcoholics, continuously chasing the high. Boilermakers screw me over because it's hard to judge how intoxicated you can get, passed out quickly from many of them. I guess for you substance abuse goes in the family, same in my case. That damned need for some liquid therapy.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

@Amorphousanomaly

Couldn't find your Trois Pistoles at Vons because most of the beer is American or Mexican brews, so I'm missing out on those tasty European beers.

Tried this Apple ale, 8% abv, $12 for a 12 pack. Has a strong apple juice flavor and a bit too much sugar for my taste. Has an after taste like a protein bar which is kinda strange. Good overall but not sure if I'll get it again. Finishing up the last of the 12 with a nice buzz going.









http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/amorphousanomaly-88926/


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone else find themselves drinking by themselves on a monday night? Not healthy or wise, but is what it is.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

bottleofblues said:


> Anyone else find themselves drinking by themselves on a monday night? Not healthy or wise, but is what it is.


It's Sunday night here, that's interesting how you guys are a day in the future. I should log into kiwi news to find out what's going to happen in the US before we even know about it, lol.

I think it's safe to say plenty of us here drink and SAS. And tbh, drinking and sassing is a _bad_ habit.

I tried a few of the flavored beers this week: mikes harder cherry lemon and bud twist... quite tasty. I now prefer the fruit flavored brew over the old beer flavor now for the first time ever, and thankfully they have a high gravity...8% abv.

Interesting enough, the cans don't look like beer. And they have labels: "Warning Alcohol Beverage" and "Kids, don't drink this or you'll go to prison!" But I believe they really do want underage people to drink their beer.

The cans are in smaller 10oz in order to fit into small hands. Why would they market the drink in these slender containers??? Also the colors and fonts look so much like a kids soda drink, - so I think they know exactly what they're doing, sorta like candy flavored cigarettes...not the type of drink a kid should be consuming.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Still could be worse ways to spend monday night on youtube:






With my good friend:


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

McFly said:


> It's Sunday night here, that's interesting how you guys are a day in the future. I should log into kiwi news to find out what's going to happen in the US before we even know about it, lol.


You literally made me lol with that, i'll let you know next time there's a mass shooting near you so you can stay inside!
Fruit flavoured beers sounds interesting, i'm actually quite partial to wheat beers that have a bit of a fruity flavour, but sounds like they might be a bit like the RTDs we have hear that taste like soda but have alcohol. Still a fruity tasting beer sounds appealing might have to try that along with Taco Bell if i ever come to the US.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

bottleofblues said:


> You literally made me lol with that, i'll let you know next time there's a mass shooting near you so you can stay inside!
> Fruit flavoured beers sounds interesting, i'm actually quite partial to wheat beers that have a bit of a fruity flavour, but sounds like they might be a bit like the RTDs we have hear that taste like soda but have alcohol. Still a fruity tasting beer sounds appealing might have to try that along with Taco Bell if i ever come to the US.


Thank you sir, put in my order for a bulletproof vest and a white camo outfit so I can lay on the floor and blend in to the scenery to avoid the random bullets flying about here.

The fruit flavor is a new deal the past couple years, sorta like an alcohol fruit drink with a brew flavor...or rather like fruity sparkling wine. Wheat beer was a big hit about a decade ago but now cherry and lime are the most popular brews on the shelf, with the abv it's like crack in a can.

And if you ever make it to taco bell, you gotta load up on the dozen tacos deal for like $12.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

McFly said:


> Thank you sir, put in my order for a bulletproof vest and a white camo outfit so I can lay on the floor and blend in to the scenery to avoid the random bullets flying about here.
> 
> The fruit flavor is a new deal the past couple years, sorta like an alcohol fruit drink with a brew flavor...or rather like fruity sparkling wine. Wheat beer was a big hit about a decade ago but now cherry and lime are the most popular brews on the shelf, with the abv it's like crack in a can.
> 
> And if you ever make it to taco bell, you gotta load up on the dozen tacos deal for like $12.


**** yes dozen tacos i'm sold. I love mexican food even if its fast food first meal stop off the plane that'll be me, my sister says its good. >


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

A week or so ago, my daily drinkinig had gone to 4 drinks a day, with 5 drinks one day, then back to 4, and for the rest of this week, down to 3 drinks a day,

I was drinking 2, 24 oz. Steele 211 red label, cans, 8.1 % abv, for 4 12 oz drinks.

For awhile I found Steele 211 red label to be so horrible tasting that I had given up on it altogether, altho when I first started drinking it, it was OK.

This recent return to Steele 211 red label, it has again tasted OK.

Cutting down my daily drinkking to 3 drinks a day, I stuck with Steele 211 red label, for two drinks of ale, and one mini bottle of vodka mixed with water.

Finally, I gave up on the Steele 211 red label altogether and am now drinking 3 mini bottles of vodka or rum mixed with water.

Fell like I should give up alcohol altogether, but am really enjoying it now.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night it was 3 drinks, from a 40 ounce plastic bottle of Ice House Bolder taste ale.

Two drinks of 12 ounce, the thired, 16 oz, starting at 11.06 PM, can't remember now when 2nd and 3rd drinks were taken.

Woke up at 6:30 AM, feeling OK, and thought about starting my day, but didn't want to. 

Took 2 chlorpheneramine maleate tablets, the first in a long time, at 7:04 AM and the second at 7:34 AM.

Woke up about 11:00 AM, and started my day, but at 4:00 PM still feel like I have not fully waken up.

Main concern now is my doctor appointment for a week from today, and my blood pressure check.

I was surprised at how low my blood pressure was Friday even after eating all of that way too high sodium stuff at my support group.

Anybod know how fast, or slowly it takes sodium to effect your blood pressure after eating it, and how long it takes for the effects to wear off?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Been on the Straight and Narrow of only two drinks a day for a few days.

Last night, intended to take four drinks, 2, 12 oz. beers from a Steele 211 Red Label can, followed by two mini bottles of Bacardi Silver Rum and water.

Don't know if I drank all of the first Rum and Water, but when I woke up this morning, the styrofoam cup that I had mixed it in was on the floor.

Had some temptation to drink the second mini bottle of Bacardi Silver with water, but resisted, and am glad that I did so.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

One night last week, I drank two 24 oz. cans of Steel 211 Red Label, is it lager, or ale?

Well, I drank the 2 can's in 12 0z. doses, four styrofoam cups. Yes, I did measure each drink in a measuring pitcher.

I drank all of it over two hours, and I must say that drinking that much Steel 211 Red Label, is Way Too Much for me!


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Wow. Can't believe this thread is still around. Anybody else having a few cold ones this Saturday?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a variety of things to drink tonight, Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat, Not your father's root beer, and the default Busch light. I don't plan on drinking too much, perhaps between the three different types of drinks, I may have 6 or 7 tonight.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Hey Zonebox, been a while. Whatever happened to Redstar? 6 or 7 ain't bad. I'm going to have exactly 12, because that's what I have in the fridge right now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, Redstar opted to have his account banned a while ago. I'm not sure if he still comes to this site under another alias, but the account he used to use is now listed as banned. I think he requested it, as he wanted to get away from this site.. I miss the dude though, he was a lot of fun to kick back, relax, and drink beers with online.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Well that sucks. Hopefully he's doing well. Newcities looks like fun. I miss those old Geocities sites from the late nineties... two more to go.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Getting into home brewing and the reviews say that Trader Joe's beer bottles are good for bottling, so picked up an armful of bombers today. Costs about the same as buying brand new bottles in a kit so basically you buy the bottles from the market and get free beer inside.










$2.30 for the Boatswain and $1.99 for the Mission Street brand, about $13 total, so a good deal on cheap good tasting booze . And high ABV as well :twisted

The HLV had a nice fruity, floral, bitter taste, a lot like Sierra Nevada Torpedo.
Double IPA, wasn't like an IPA. Strong malt flavor and bitter, almost like a stout. Good for getting hammered with 8.4% abv
The hefeweizen had a sugary banana flavor, not bad but could be stronger.

Will try out the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sipping that right now



McFly said:


> Getting into home brewing and the reviews say that Trader Joe's beer bottles are good for bottling, so picked up an armful of bombers today. Costs about the same as buying brand new bottles in a kit so basically you buy the bottles from the market and get free beer inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hit me up if you ever think about exporting to Canada, lol. I love trying new brews and I'd definitely give yours ago!


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

When are they going to make the official drugs thread?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Hit me up if you ever think about exporting to Canada, lol. I love trying new brews and I'd definitely give yours ago!


It looks like it would be 8 12oz bottles in a medium flat rate box for $45 shipping, or 6 22oz bottles in a large flat rate box for $60. That's a bit much, I don't know if you'd be up for that.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Right now I'm drinking 3 drinks a day, after a time of going to 4 and even more drinks some days and I probably should get back to the Straight and Narrow of 2 drinks a day, start back jogging, and maybe abstain from alcohol altogether, something I have not done since July of this year.


Did want you others to know that helpless is still around. Bought 3 mini bottles of Bacardi Silver label rum for tonight, after work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Mad Jack Apple Lager & Flatboat Bourbon yesterday & today for me


McFly said:


> It looks like it would be 8 12oz bottles in a medium flat rate box for $45 shipping, or 6 22oz bottles in a large flat rate box for $60. That's a bit much, I don't know if you'd be up for that.


Perhaps one day, I'm generally of the mind that a bit more for good imports is worth it


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

just sipping on some cranberry redds right now

on top of 2mg klonopin


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

100 proof & 50%, aged 9 years...nuff said.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Past two weekends, I have been getting a 375ml of Bacardi Silver Rum, and drinking 4 or 5 drinks of it mixed with water, Saturdays, and the remainng 3 drinks on Sunday night. Reason for this switch is that I am not ready to return to my once normal and routine practice of abstaining on Sunday night. And, I am so sick and tired of those cheap beers that taste so awful, I do not want to drink any of them any more. The stores that sell distilled spirits are closed on Sunday, so I need a big enough supply to last Saturday and Sunday.


Not too long ago, I drank 2 cans of steele 11 Red Label, one night, and the next day, as I went about my work, I felt a bit unsteady on my feet, although it was probably 12 hours or more, since drinking those two 24 oz. cans of lager, or ale, or whatever the steele 211 Red Label is called.


I was very paranoid that people might notice me holding onto tables and shelves as I walked around the store. Someone near me said, "I think you have been drinking." They weren't looking at me when they said it. Or did they even say it? Could it be an auditory halluncination from my paranoia?


I have not had any such unsteadiness since that episode of proably a month or more ago. Actually, all through the years, I have felt unsteady on my feet at times, even when I have abstained from alcohol for years. I suppose I could have inner ear trouble, or some other cause of this feeling.


Another factor is the blood pressure drug I am taking, hydrocholorthiozide, an anti dieuretic drug, that can deplete postassium in the body, and cause dizziness. My mother became so unsteady on her feet from potassium depleting blood pressure drugs, that she fell, and received cuts to her body. 


She had to take a potassium supplement, and the condition cleared up.


Although I have never fallen like my mother did, I have on a few occasions, been prescribed potassium supplements following routine blood tests. My mother was told to eat a banana a day, to prevent the potassium depletion from the dieuretic drugs, and so was I, but one banana a day is not going to do it. I have recently started eating two banannas a day.


Actually, I have not felt unsteady on my feet any since that episode the day following drinking the two 24 oz. cans of Steel 211 Red Label the night before.


Sometime after that episode, I bought two 40 ounce bottles of Steele 211 Silver Label, measuring out one 8 oz drink, and six 12 0z drinks, for a total of 7 drinks that night. The Steele 211 Silver Label tasted horrible, and I went to sleep without finishing the 7th drink, and poured what remained down the drain.


If I had the money, I would buy good tasting beers and ales, but I just can't afford them. So, it's no more beer for me!


Unless and until I get rich!


I haven't had any no alcohol beer lately, but the last I had of it, it still tasted OK. But, it is also very expensive.


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

its all about the vodka and coke for me


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

stewartmays1 said:


> its all about the vodka and coke for me


stuart, is that vodka mixed with the current Coca-Cola or the original coke that the Coca-Cola company denies was ever in their drink?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Right now, I am on the Straight and Narrow of 3 drinks a day, and I feel like I should drop down to 2 drinks a day, and possibly even abstain for awhile.

Lastime I exceeded my 3 drink limit was Saturday of las week, 6 mini bottles of 80 proof rum and water.

I have, over the past week, been making my first drink one of 60-70 proof spirits and water, followed by two minibottles of Bacardi Rum and water.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

How would you know you have fatty liver? ans has anyone here ever had hepatitis c alcohol related.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

The Starry night said:


> How would you know you have fatty liver? ans has anyone here ever had hepatitis c alcohol related.


I don't think I've ever heard of hepatitis c alcohol related.

I thought that one way hepatitis c was spread was by needle injections, and possibly by other means also.

I have known of some alcoholics who have died of just plain hepatitis.

I suppose if you are feeling sick, you will just have to go to a doctor for a diagnosis.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, I only had two drinks - 2 12 oz styrofoam cups of Icehouse Edge from a 24 oz. can.

Think my norm has been 3 drinks a day since sometime in November, when it was still 2 drinks a day.

Not sure whether I'll make tonight a more than 2 drink night nor not.

Two weeks ago, it was 6 drinks on Saturday night, but I decided that was too many, and last week only took 4 drinks, which was plenty.

Uncertain how tonight will turn out.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Trader Joe's had a 12 pack of their Josephbrau house brand mixed flavors for $10. Vienna, Hefeweizen, Plzner, and their Winter brew a double bock lager, about 5% abv each. Tasty, flavors are good, not overpowering. And I'll be finishing the night with their Boatswain Chocolate Stout which is probably my fav cheap beer right now.

Wish I discovered TJ's beer long ago, the prices are so good compared to the premium beer large companies sell. And never going back to Buttweiper, Craaps, or Miller Genuine Dirt again.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Back to my moderate norm of 2 drinks a day now.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

helpless said:


> Back to my moderate norm of 2 drinks a day now.


What kind of alcohol are you drinking now ?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Winterwalk said:


> What kind of alcohol are you drinking now ?


Usually rum, sometimes vodka, two 1.65 oz mini bottles a day, mixed with water.

On Sunday, of this week, one 25.4 oz can Foster's Premium Lager.

Cannot stand the cheap, high alcohol beers available.

And, cannot afford any really good tassting beers.

Am about ready to giveup on beer entirely, and just abstain wen the liquor stores selling distilled spirits are closed on Sunday.


----------



## seswick (Feb 13, 2010)

helpless said:


> Usually rum, sometimes vodka, two 1.65 oz mini bottles a day, mixed with water.
> 
> On Sunday, of this week, one 25.4 oz can Foster's Premium Lager.
> 
> ...


I normally drink one or two beers a day and possibly a whisky or two as well.

I feel like I should cut it out for a bit but the will just isn't there :?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

For the present, still on the straight and narrow of only 2 drinks a day. No desires or temptations for a third drink in probably 2 weeks or so.

Still don't feel like I want to abstain, however, not for any extended period, or even only one day.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I bought 2 6-pks of Leffe Blonde(my favorite beer) & 200ml of Sailor Jerry for this weekend


Yeah Leffe is a great beer.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, I got so absorbed doing my business, that I forgot to go to a liquor store that sells distilled spirits, before it closed at 7 PM.

So, I bought a 24 0z can of Ice House Ale, 5.5 % abv.

This is the second time that has happened in the past week, the last time my getting a 24 oz can of Ice House Edge.

Today, I hope I can remember to get my daily Rum Ration of 2 mini bottles, before 7 PM.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Last time I drank I nearly broke a rib.

That was a fun birthday outing.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Veracity said:


> Last time I drank I nearly broke a rib.
> 
> That was a fun birthday outing.


Sorry about that last bad experience, Veracity.

Glad you haven't had another.

And, if you do drink again, hope it is a good experience, and not a bad one.

You may be (or may not be) a person who is better off not drinking at all.

I don't know you well enough to know if you are that type of person, but I'm sure that you yourself.

I occasionally have thoughts of going over my self-imposed limit of 2 drinks a day, but no real temptation to do so.

I feel that I am OK just having 2 drinks a day, and still think a bit of abstinance might be right for me.

I've had a lot of stress and strain lately, and some very upsetting things in my life, but have not felt that drinking alcohol would do me any good.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

helpless said:


> Sorry about that last bad experience, Veracity.
> 
> Glad you haven't had another.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I just chose to be dumb combining alcohol with my skateboarding. Fell off the board and landed with all my weight on my ribs. I definitely learned from it, I'll live.

Yeah, don't push yourself to drink if your mind's saying no. You can drink more than two on occasion, methinks, but this is coming from someone that doesn't drink regularly at all.

Be good to yourself, but also be careful.


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

its all about the vodka and coke at the moment


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Veracity said:


> Thanks mate. I just chose to be dumb combining alcohol with my skateboarding. Fell off the board and landed with all my weight on my ribs. I definitely learned from it, I'll live.
> 
> Yeah, don't push yourself to drink if your mind's saying no. You can drink more than two on occasion, methinks, but this is coming from someone that doesn't drink regularly at all.
> 
> Be good to yourself, but also be careful.


I can very well see how skateboarding would be dangerous after drinking alcohol. Glad your ribs weren't actually broken.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

stewartmays1 said:


> its all about the vodka and coke at the moment


Right now, I am stuck in my rum (usually Bacardi Silver) and water rut.

Just can't think of any other alcoholic drinks I'd like, except maybe vodka and water on occasion.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Have gotten off my Straight and Narrow of only 2 drinks a day.

First time since February, over a month, going into two months.

Saturday, I just had a sudden urge to drink more than usual, after buying my usual 2 mini bottles of rum.

Also, got two , 25.4 oz. cans of Foster's Premium Ale.

Drank two styrofoam cups of the ale, the first one 12 oz and the scond one 13.4 oz, then drank one of the rum minibottles, mixed with water and went to sleep.

Woke up Sunday morning, and felt like I'd enjoy a morning drink (or two or 3), so I drank the ale, and the rum mini bottle mixed with water, in the same sequence of 3 drinks, as the night before.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Need to cut alcohol completely out of my life some point soon. But I say that every Friday..


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Sunday night I got a 750 mil bottle of Oak Leaf Chardonnay, and poured myself 5 glasses, drinking the whole bottle for a one less drink than the 6 of the previous night.

Last night it was a 200 ml of Taaka or is it Takka vodka, four drinks of vodka, mixed with water.

Today, I got 3 mini bottles of Margarittaville Rum, two silver and one dark, to drink tonight mixed with water for a total of 3 drinks.

Tomorrow, plan to drink only two drinks, and sometime after that, maybe abstain for awhile.

But, I cannot say for certain what I might do, or not do, tomorrow, or even tonight.

L:


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Trader Joe's Mississippi Mud Black & Tan Porter and Pilsner. Quite tasty, has a strong coffee/chocolate/caramel flavor going on. And only $3 for a quart bottle.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

July of last year, I ended a farily long time of abstaining from alchol.

Lately, I've been thinking that it might be time to get in some more abstinance.

Well, last night and into the morning, I had what I think was my first day of abstinance since last july.

I had gotten 3 bottles of Captain Morgan's rum (the clear kind, don't know what the Catp. calls that one), and I was intending to have my usual drinks of rum and water.

I got off work about midnight and just laid down, and the next thing I knew it was about 7 AM, and the sun had risen.

I've related that in this situation, I have often gone on ahead an taken my usual daily drinks hours later than usual.

But, not this morning. I had, and still had, so much business to take care of, that I decided to start off the day with my jogging. Yesterday, work got in the way and I didn't get to jog.

While leaving open this possibility that I could still take my 3 drinks of rum and water, after my jogging, and sleep late, I started tending to business, and that desire faded.

So, maybe it was the right time for me to abstain. 

Still have those 3 mini bottles of rum for tonite if I want them, and also won't have to spend any more money for more rum, or other alcoholic nostrum for tonight.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a half gallon of Captain Morgan in the closet that has been sitting there for a few weeks, I took it camping with me for those lonely nights. I might have a few rum and cokes Friday, I always go easy on the harder stuff. I love the taste of it, I just don't like getting blitzed as I have too many responsibilities and hangovers are horrible when you hit your 40s lol. I'll probably play some world of warcraft, listen to some music, and gently sip away at my rum as the night grows into early morning


----------



## Kublai Khan (Mar 6, 2016)

I've been drinking a little too much as of late, starting around ~17:00, usually what would equate to roughly a bottle of wine. I ought to quit doing so and probably will take a break for a while after I finished the drinks I have, a corona and a tiny bit of wine. Cheers!


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, I didn't drink any alcohol.

And, I think I might abstain for awhile.

I'm concerned about my taking a calcium channel blocker for my blood pressure, and the interaction of that drug with alcohol.

I haven't had any problems with alcohol, and really would like to keep taking my daily drinks but I feel that it is time to abstain for awhile.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Third day of no alcohol.

Could always change my mind and drink tonite.

It is now sinking in that I will not be doing my daily routine of going to the liquor store.

Have no idea how long I will continue my abstainance.

Possibly until my next doctor's appointment.

I don't really feel that I'm missing a part of my life without alcohol, although a very significant part of my life is missing from every day I do not drink alcohol.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

My last abstinance from alcohol lasted a total of 4 days.

I'm still waking up early in the morning and doing my jogging, and yesterday, added a sunset jog to my dawn jog.

The morning jogs are 3 laps around the horseshoe highway into the place I stay.

Yesterday, the sunset jog was 1 lap.

Last night, I got a 4 pack of 16 oz, cans of pabst blue ribbon beer.

Measured them into 4 drinks of 12 oz. plus a fifth drink of 16 oz.


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

Have been on a major vodka drinking spree since 2016. Pretty much out of boredom and mostly at home. I took a break since last week, but I find nothing interesting about life currently. Wake up at 3am for work, get home and take my dog to the dog park, browse the net for 15 minutes and then just stare at the TV until it's time to sleep. Occasionally I'll see a concert or movie, but I need something more. I'll probably end up drinking tomorrow since I'm off Wednesday. Anyways....


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Right now, my norm is four drinks a day.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, I had only two mini bottles of Bacardi Silver and water, plus 1/2 of a diazepam.

It was the first time since mid July that I took only one drink a day.

I think I should now stay on my Straight and Narrow of only 2 drinks a day for awhile, and also abstain for awhile.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night was the second straight night of only two mini bottles as my daily rum ration.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

drank last night, drinking tonight


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

If only I had a couple of party buddies to drink with.. I think I'd never post on this forum during the weekends.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The limited edition Apothic Inferno is pretty good for anyone who drinks wine


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

drunk right now. FML. I forgot to get potato chips whilst I was out. mmmmmmmm sour cream and onion.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I hate fruity drinks.


----------



## Xtreme2damax (Feb 20, 2016)

Will be getting drunk tomorrow lol!

Got some drink chilling. Liter of wine, eight 24oz cans flavored beer & hard root beer.

Have some neighbor friends I might go hang with tomorrow and drink.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I was just thinking I kinda miss the old days of going out with my mom....she was so crazy and you never knew what she was going to do. Bar room brawls and everything. She also embarrassed the heII out of me several times. Once she tried to punch my boyfriends mom in the face for no real reason....but she was generally fun to go out with.


----------



## Xtreme2damax (Feb 20, 2016)

Went over to our neighbor friends place and shot the **** for four or five hours. I was wasted by the time I got over there. Brought them a little "Thank you" gift (12 pack Budweiser) for all their help after my father passed away. Had a lot of fun, came back home and passed out in our recliner for about four hours. Woke up because I felt like I was gonna puke so I desperately searched for some water to drink and keep my gag reflex under control. When I felt like I had it under control I finally went to bed and passed back out until 7AM.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I must not ever again go near cheap alcohol. It makes me really sick for days afterwards. If I can't buy decent booze I will just quit drinking entirely.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

frankhassa said:


> I must not ever again go near cheap alcohol. It makes me really sick for days afterwards. If I can't buy decent booze I will just quit drinking entirely.


What did you drink?

Always go for the mid-shelf or top shelf...always.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Those lime a ritas. They make them in different flavors too. I don't know what exactly is in there - but they are crap for me and mess me up.


----------



## Xtreme2damax (Feb 20, 2016)

^ Oh no wonder haha. Same deal here and I mixed mine with wine and diluted with Sprite.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Drinking Belgian beers, pretty sweet !


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

*For those of us who are a little too fond of drinking...*

Scientists reverse alcohol dependence in animal models
September 6, 2016 in Medicine & Health / Neuroscience

Authors of the new paper include The Scripps Research Institute's Olivier George (left) and Giordano de Guglielmo. Credit: The Scripps Research Institute.
There may be a way to switch off the urge for compulsive drinking, according to a new study in animal models led by scientists at The Scripps Research Institute (TSRI).

"We can completely reverse alcohol dependence by targeting a network of neurons," said TSRI Assistant Professor Olivier George, who led the study.

The findings, published in the Sept. 7 issue of The Journal of Neuroscience, built on previous studies showing that frequent alcohol use can activate specific groups of neurons. The more a person drinks, the more they reinforce activation in the neuronal "circuit," which then drives further alcohol use and addiction. It's as if the brain carves a special path between alcohol and reward.

For the new study, the researchers investigated whether there was a way to influence only the select neurons that form these circuits. In both humans and rats, these neurons make up only about five percent of the neurons in the brain's central amygdala.

TSRI Research Associate Giordano de Guglielmo, who was the study's first author, spearheaded the experiment in rat models of alcohol dependence, which were designed to express a special protein to distinguish only the neurons activated by alcohol. The rats gave the researchers a potential new window into how these circuits form in human brains, where alcohol-linked neurons are harder to identify without the use of protein labels.

The rats were then injected with a compound that could specifically inactivate only alcohol-linked neurons.

George said he was surprised to see these rats completely cease their compulsive alcohol drinking, a change that lasted for as long as the rats were monitored. "We've never seen an effect that strong that has lasted for several weeks," said George. "I wasn't sure if I believed it."

The researchers went on run the experiment a second and then a third time. Each time, the rats ceased drinking compulsively.

"It's like they forgot they were dependent," said George.

Interestingly, these rats were still motivated to drink sugar water, indicating that the researchers had successfully targeted only alcohol-activated neurons, not the brain's overall reward system. The rats also appeared to be protected from the negative physical symptoms of alcohol withdrawal, such as shaking.

The new research also shed light on differences in the brain between more casual binge drinking and addictive consumption. In rat models of non-dependent drinking, switching off the alcohol-linked neurons had little effect on future drinking-the brain just seemed to switch on a new group of neurons, as if the brain's path from alcohol to reward was not established yet.

The researchers said the next step will be to track the formation of alcohol-activated neuronal circuits over time and to find a way to translate this work to humans.

"It is very challenging to target such a small population of neurons in the brain, but this study helps to increase our knowledge of a part of the brain that is still a mystery," said de Guglielmo.

Provided by The Scripps Research Institute

"Scientists reverse alcohol dependence in animal models" September 6, 2016

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2016-09-scientists-reverse-alcohol-animal.html


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Donini Merlot(2014) tonight for me



Overdrive said:


> Drinking Belgian beers, pretty sweet !


The Belgians make some of the best beers on the planet!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm drinking port wine tonight. Just got back from a nightly bike ride since it was so nice out.

Kind of drunk now though, but who's complaining?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Me. I'm sober in the drinking thread


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I just cracked open my first beer of the night, I love the sound of opening my first beer. The smell is refreshing, the first guzzle is welcomed almost every time. After a few more of these, that small voice that is always beating me up will diminish and in it's place shall be one cheering me on. I love drinking night, it is like a reward at the end of every week, it is unfortunate that it is always so short lived.

I'll just be sure to stay away from the frustration sub forum tonight, I always become impassioned while drinking, trying to cheer people up. It gets annoying for others no doubt, it should be easy enough to do though.. I always manage to stay clear from Facebook while drinking because despite being inebriated I know when to call it quits.. It is sort of a bummer though, I like cheering people up while drinking.

I think later on, I'll probably take my dog out for a walk around town, stumbling too and fro.. or perhaps play a bit of Everquest, shoot the **** in the guild chat. I downloaded a game that sort of reminds me of Diablo, it is called Path of Exile - I might play that for a while. I have a bit of metal playing in the background, drinking for me always goes well with a bit of alternative, or metal, good stuffs! 

I doubt anyone is reading this, so I am just gonna ramble on and off tonight. It will be sort of a journal of intoxication, in the appropriate thread of course  

And so concludes my first beer. 

Crack fizz, gulp.. on to the next. I think I might hit up IRC tonight, it has been a while since I have used it. It used to be really popular in the 90s, not so much not now but there are usually a few interesting rooms open. You know what is a fun app to use while drinking? Candid, it is awesome! I'll probably goof around with that for a while..

Damn, this is sort of annoying isn't it?  You did click on the official drinking thread, what did you expect? I'm not even drunk yet! Just bored, and perhaps a little more vocal, but still friendly!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I wish I was drinking. I don't have alcohol and I'm too lazy to get any.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

zonebox said:


> I just cracked open my first beer of the night, I love the sound of opening my first beer. The smell is refreshing, the first guzzle is welcomed almost every time. After a few more of these, that small voice that is always beating me up will diminish and in it's place shall be one cheering me on. I love drinking night, it is like a reward at the end of every week, it is unfortunate that it is always so short lived.
> 
> I'll just be sure to stay away from the frustration sub forum tonight, I always become impassioned while drinking, trying to cheer people up. It gets annoying for others no doubt, it should be easy enough to do though.. I always manage to stay clear from Facebook while drinking because despite being inebriated I know when to call it quits.. It is sort of a bummer though, I like cheering people up while drinking.
> 
> ...


Lol, zone-man. That pulled a smile across my face.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

So, six beers in and I decided to get a bit creative.. I bought some grenadine a few days ago, because way back when, in a time long long ago I used to work at a restaurant, as a dishwasher, and as a treat we would get a soda with it mixed in. Being a nostalgia nerd, seeing a bottle of it for less than three bucks on a grocery store shelf, I grabbed it 

This month is breast cancer awareness month, and while thinking of it, I thought perhaps the grenadine combined with beer would create a pink head.. boy was I right! And to boot, it is really tasty guys, it is amazing! Cheap Busch beer even tastes good with this, I'll have to try some sam adams in the future.

Check this out!










How amazing is that!?!?!



kesker said:


> Lol, zone-man. That pulled a smile across my face.


Thanks dude, I love to make people happy! It makes me happy


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lol. It looks good. I like to try weird concoctions sometimes. I also like to get drunk and go for walks. It's fun.:smile2:


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, another beer night has come and is concluding.. I'm no worse for the wear.

As I said earlier, they are always short lived, a few hours every week that I can sit back and relax. Nothing productive was accomplished, but really nothing productive would have been accomplished regardless, this was a night to enjoy life. The thing is, life is long, and it is a shame that so few people see it that way. We always hear about how short life is, and how we must make the best of it with as little time we have. I can understand that, when one is on their death bed.. But really, life is really, really, really long. It is easy enough to look back in the past, and think how short of a period it has been, but really so much has happened, and so much is completely ignored.

Life is long, and it is important to sit back every once and awhile, and take a break. Don't get caught up in thinking there is not enough time for everything you want to do, don't think of it as a rush to get to some goal, just appreciate it, enjoy it, and take a break every now and then.. Certainly life is short, when you set accomplishments as a goal post, and ignore everything in between.. but when you are living it, it is a much longer process. When you quit sacrificing your time, in search of some future event, something that will complete you, and instead try to enjoy each moment it is not so fast paced.

See, this is why I love drinking, I get to be all reflective and sappy! I mean, hell, it is fun!

And it is not like I am even some wise hermit living on a mountain, a Buddha, or God in the flesh.. this **** is just common sense! Okay, I'm gonna watch some more shows, enjoy life, and hit the sack.. It has been a good night, I hope you all likewise enjoy it. And if all of this positivity, or whatever the crap you want to call it is annoying you, if you think it is all so fake, well, whatever... everything is fake, might as well enjoy it.. or alternatively, everything is real, and you should enjoy that as well, or you are just caught up in fads.. perhaps I am, who gives a crap.. Have a good night.



frankhassa said:


> Lol. It looks good. I like to try weird concoctions sometimes. I also like to get drunk and go for walks. It's fun.:smile2:


Yeah, experimenting is always fun  There were no walks tonight, outside of fear the walking dead which I caught up on


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:smile2: Goodnight!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I bought a bottle of vodka September 23rd and I already need to buy a new one. My sister and a friend helped me out a little bit but it was mainly me.

*Pinnacle Vodka
1.75 liters
plastic bottle
made in France*


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I wasn't gonna drink tonight but this thread inspired me to pull out my Maker's Mark. So good. The flavors, the color, the warm, smooth feeling as it goes down...it's like it caresses the taste buds lovingly...alright...I'm getting carried away here...lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i'll take 4 thx


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> I wasn't gonna drink tonight but this thread inspired me to pull out my Maker's Mark. So good. The flavors, the color, the warm, smooth feeling as it goes down...it's like it caresses the taste buds lovingly...alright...I'm getting carried away here...lol


That's how I feel about southern comfort.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

This cheap stuff mixes really well with hot cocoa. Had 4 shots worth of this and I am only buzzed.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I stayed with my grandma right before she died and she had all these weird bottles of alcohol I'd never heard of. Like, I dont know if it was for cooking purposes or what. It was a hard time for me for several reasons (mostly because of her). But anyways, I would go out to the kitchen and just start making all kinds of odd drinks.

Hmm...I wonder what this one would taste like with root beer or mountain dew?? 




I remember some of the things I made weren't too bad. Lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sitting here drinking whisky from a plastic cup, so not too bad but no buzz yet....anyone else?


----------



## Lyddie (Aug 19, 2016)

Just opened a bottle of wine that's been sitting in the fridge for a few months, nice and chilled. Nice night, so I thought why not have a drink and blast some music? Probably going to pour another glass or two after this one.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I bought a bottle of vodka September 23rd and I already need to buy a new one. My sister and a friend helped me out a little bit but it was mainly me.
> 
> *Pinnacle Vodka
> 1.75 liters
> ...


Still haven't bought vodka. What little rum and cachaça I had is all gone. My sister helped with that once again. She doesn't just drink the cocktails I make for her. She also secretly helps herself when I'm not looking, which is okay but a little odd.

My liquor cabinet is all bare. :frown2:


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cheers! :drunk


----------



## modernwarrior (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

is this thread still popular nowadays? would love a place to chill and talk with people when drinking. especially because I don't go to bars or clubs.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Gave up my daily rum ration of two mini bottles, mixed with reverse ozmosis water so many weeks, now going into months ago, early this year, that I have lost track of how long it's been since I've consumed any alcohol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Weekend drinking ration 70cl bottle of Jack daniels + 3 beers.:drunk


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

2 cartons beers (coronas atm ) 7 bottles Shiraz ( liking pepper jack ATM) . bottle bowmores for a night cap = average week for me . 
Breaking it down that's only a 6 pack after work , a bottle of wine with dinner and a couple of glasses of scotch for a night cap . Definitely nothing excessive .


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm thinking of focusing my drinking when I do to wine for a spell, see how that goes


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

60%, Merlot, 40% Cabernet Sauvignon 0


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Have been thinking recently that I might like having a drink of rum and water, although it has been quite a few months since the last ones.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I do like the taste of wine, but not that it spoils so fast.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I got a 100 ml bottle of Bacardi Silver rum today, and am thinking of drinking the two drinks in it, mixed with water sometime between now and sunrise, but not quite certain of what I'll do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Phillips Union original is smooth sipping whiskey I’ve discovered so I’m hoping the same is true of their vanilla blend


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

I need some cocktails right now....probably a bellini or mimosa


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Been sober for 1071 day's! 

**** yeah!

Sod alcohol!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Drinking Leffe brune atm


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Overdrive said:


> Drinking Leffe brune atm


Can't get that in this part of Canada but I really want to try it, love the blonde


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Can't get that in this part of Canada but I really want to try it, love the blonde


Worth the try  and some other belgian beers.

http://www.belgiansmaak.com/belgian-beers/

:drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Overdrive said:


> Worth the try  and some other belgian beers.
> 
> http://www.belgiansmaak.com/belgian-beers/
> 
> :drunk


I will try it one day if I ever heard out east again, it's available there. And I too am a big fan of Belgian beers, they really know how to make a truly tasty strong brew


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Since the stores that sell distilled spirits are all closed today, yesterday, I bought four mini bottles of Bacardi Silver rum, so I could drink two last night, and two tonight.

I did consider the possibility that I might be tempted to drink three or even four drinks last night, but I didn't, and I stopped after two.

And, with my being scheduled for a fasting labs blood test on December 5, I plan to stop my daily rum ration a week before that blood test.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

They both tasted good. Unfortunately I don't seem to enjoy being buzzed that much. I passed out and took a nap for 3 hours after drinking my beloved Irish cream. Hrmph. :| Kind of a waste. It also messes with my sleep. 

This is the end. No more drinking alone. I'm only going to drink if I have someone to drink with.

Going to look into getting weed. Don't like the whole inhaling thing though. Maybe I'll buy some edibles.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

hope this vanilla porter is good. will try it tonight.


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

I used to love to drink. Dutch courage is the best. Not to boast but I could drink all I wanted with no Ill effects but for maybe the past two years I can't touch the stuff. The pain the next day is too much. I think it's due to my mental health and medication. Does anybody else have this problem.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Only if you are talking mental anguish because, yeah, that's the price I pay the day after I drink. I am not on any medication though.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

tastes pretty dang good.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

SilentLyric said:


> tastes pretty dang good.


 Good to hear!

I just had a Samuel Smith's chocolate stout myself. What brand was your porter? I generally prefer stouts but that sounds like it'd be good.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> I just had a Samuel Smith's chocolate stout myself. What brand was your porter? I generally prefer stouts but that sounds like it'd be good.


oh my that sounds yummy. mine was Leinenkugel's. wisconsin made.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I'm ready for Thanksgiving weekend. Was going to get eggnog but decided this is better:


My grandfolks had a bottle of Carolans in their fridge, I dunno much about Irish Cream except it's a kind of whiskey, and that it's creamy. Not really into spirits but sounds interesting, aside from beer I've only had bourbon and I have trouble imagining anything like that being creamy :eyes


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> I just had a *Samuel Smith's chocolate stout* myself. What brand was your porter? I generally prefer stouts but that sounds like it'd be good.


That's pretty much the only thing I will drink if I have to drink a beer. I love the smoothness and the texture. Yum.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Bought some whiskey today. Jameson. Just a mickey. I thought I'd tempt myself. It has been just about two weeks since I last got drunk. I won't today, just have a few while I'm reading my book later, get a nice buzz on. I was actually reading an interesting study that suggested that a certain amount of alcohol would actually cause an increase in testosterone. It calculated out to around 3-4 drinks in a session for myself. It might just help my gains. Probably kill my sleep though.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Today I drank the most I have in a long time. One big beer at a restaurant and then five shots of bourbon at home. If I hadn't had that big meal might of messed me up quite a bit but really it was more like a hard buzz then a mellow feeling lol


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night, it was my usual Rum Ration: Two drinks of Bacardi Silver and water.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Now, to get to 2017, the current year, which still has one month and two days left.

In 2017 I did "heavy" drinking, the first 7 days of January, of three and no more drinks a day.

After that, I got back onto the Straight and Narrow of only 2 drinks a day, until I began a long period of abstainance.

During 2017, I drank every day of January, and abstained one day of February, the fifth of that month, before beginning a very long, nine month period of abstainance, on February 12, which lasted until November 21st, when I resumed my daily 2 drinks.

My total days abstaining this year, have so far been 282 days, with still a month and two days to go.

I abstained for so long, simply because I just had no desire to drink any alcohol. Possibly I was tired of it. I don't exactly know why, but I just didn't want alcohol during those 282 days.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Tonight's alcohol won't be the usual Rum Ration. Went to a different liquor store today, and they didn't have Bacardi Silver (or Gold, for that matter) or any other plain non-flavored rum, in 50 ml mini bottles, or 100 ml bottles.

So, I got two, 50 ml mini bottles of E & J X O Extra Smooth Brandy. It has a taste that is similar to that of dark rum.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Wednesday night, it was the same brand of brandy, two mini bottles with water.

Last night, it was Bacardi Silver rum, two minis with water. and it will be the same tonight, sometime after midnight.

As I've said, I've got my fasting labs blood test coming up on Tuesday of next week, and a net search said I should not drink any alcohol 24 hours before the blood is drawn.

I'm thinking about going possibly two or three days with no alcohol, just to be on the safe side.

I am enjoying my nightly 2 drinks now, and don't want to stop them, but will have to do so for at least one night, and possibly more, depending on what I decide to do, or not to do.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Probably have a couple whiskeys as I read in the evening. I find it a good supplement to a good book, up to around 5 drinks or so when I begin to get a bit too much of a buzz for the task. Before then it really helps me get in the zone, focus on the text and retain information.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Beer Friday is awesome! 

If you don't know what that is, essentially I only drink once a week and when I do I get plastered and essentially become a mostly ******* on the internets...and facebook...my friends accept it as part of who I am and everyone else is like "WTF?!"

In example I accidentally offended a friend of someone over what makes a Shepard's pie, Shepard's pie!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Another week, another rack of beers  I did a quick calculation of how many beers I've had, it comes down to about 13,520 if I average about ten a week. That comes out to about 1,700 gallons of beer, which would be nearly enough fill my pool! 

I hope in my life, I'll be able to have another 13,520 beers.. in fact I see no reason as to why I shouldn't.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Bert Reynolds said:


> This thread is made for all of my drinking buddies out there. There was a thread started previously but I figured at this point there needs to be an official one. Whenever you are drinking, on SAS, and wanna chat with fellow SA drinkers...grab another one and join us! CHEERS! :drunk


I'm too hardcore when I drink.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Another week, another rack of beers  I did a quick calculation of how many beers I've had, it comes down to about 13,520 if I average about ten a week. That comes out to about 1,700 gallons of beer, which would be nearly enough fill my pool!
> 
> I hope in my life, I'll be able to have another 13,520 beers.. in fact I see no reason as to why I shouldn't.


Nice!  I read your post earlier and decided to do some calculating myself, it turns out I've had about 50 beers so far. Maybe I'll catch up with you someday.

In the mean time, how about a 'Tolkien' of appreciation?


* *















:blank


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

No alcohol tonight, and none tomorrow and Monday, since my blood test is scheduled for Tuesday.

But, I will probably have my usual two drinks on Tuesday night.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Second night for me without any alcohol. Same tomorrow night, then I'll probably go back to my rum ration on Tuesday night.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

A week ago I walked a total of thirty minutes to get a Westmalle Dubbel, the one in the middle -










I've had the yellow Tripel before, both of them were delicious but the Dubbel was especially memorable  It had a wine-like taste to it, probably more like raisins but it reminded me of the only sip of wine I've had so far. It was worth getting some exercise for.

I plan on making another journey for this -










This will be my first brown ale. It's supposed to have notes (that means subtle smells or tastes right?) of caramel and toffee, so it should be interesting.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

The 'fruits' of my journey (because nuts are a fruit hehe. :blank)


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

^that looks good and i might drink one but after that it would probably start grossing me out.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah it’s sweet at first but it does leave you with a bitter aftertaste, I personally like it but I can see how that would ruin it for some people.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

have to buy a wine opener to drink my wine I bought last night.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

SilentLyric, is a wine opener the same thing as a corkscrew?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

this malt duck is ridiculously/dangerously good, luckily there is only 1 available for me to drink.

edit: and yes helpless. I thought the wine bottle had a metal cap but there was a cork underneath it. like most wine bottles.


----------



## outherebrothers (Dec 1, 2017)

Currently drinking double vodka's, I should mention I'm an alcoholic so I drink about 20 doubles a day as well as a half a dozen pints of cider. Takes me that too get drunk as I've built up a tolerance over the years. Everyone has a vice/cope I guess.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

SilentLyric said:


> this malt duck is ridiculously/dangerously good, luckily there is only 1 available for me to drink.
> 
> edit: and yes helpless. I thought the wine bottle had a metal cap but there was a cork underneath it. like most wine bottles.


Thanks for the reply, SilentLyric.

I had forgotten about malt duck. And, I know there were a lot of other "duck" sparkling wines, "cold duck" being the most common.

Can't recall seeing any bottles of cold duck on the supermarket shelves, and in my job, I do have to locate new items in the wine department.

I'll ask the people in the wine department What Ever Happened to Cold Duck.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

@Barakiel

I didn't like that Nut Brown Ale. But I really love their Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.wine-searcher.com/wine-221551-0001-acquesi-casarito-moscato-d-asti-docg-italy

One of my holiday favorites, tastes amazing. Goes really well with sushi.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Got one of my favorites for an early Christmas present.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I have sampled a few brown nut ales, when they were marked down in the supermarkets.

Being marked down, they were probably not as fresh as I would have liked them, but they were OK.

I remember drinking one of those brown nut ales while watching a TV documentary on the For Fisher Hermit.

This one had some kind of gas cylinder inside of it to what? keep it fresh? and the can it was in had a warning not to damage the cylinder because that could be dangerous.

Working at my job this week in the supermarket, I looked for Cold Duck and Malt Duck, but didn't see either one, in either the wine shelving or the beer coolers.

I would have asked the supervisors of the beer and wine part of the store about the "duck" beverages, both wine and malted, but didn't get the opportunity.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Now, for an update of my returning to my daily Rum Ration in November of this year, after leaving it off since February.

In November, I abstained for 20 days November 01-20, then drank my usual straight and narrow limit of two drinks a day for the final 10 days of November.

In December, I had my two drinks the first and second days of the month, then abstained three days, the 3rd-5th. 

December 6th it was a mini bottle of Gilbey's Vodka, with water, followed by a mini of Margaritaville Dark Rum and water. That was the night of Tuesday-early morning of Wednesdday this week.

Wed-Thurs, Dec 6-7, it was two minis of Bacardi Silver and water.

Thurs-Fri, Dec 7-8, it was two minis of Margaritaville Silver rum and water.

Fri-Sat, Dec 8-9, one mini of Margaritaville Silver and water, and one Margaritaville Dark and water.

Today, I bought two, 100 ml bottles of Bacardi Silver rum, and saved a few pennies, over buying a 200 ml bottle.

So far today, I haven not consumed any alcohol.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

In 1977, I bought a copy of The Signet Encyclopedia of Wine, by E Frank Henriques, a priest or minister of the Episcopal church.

This book was a listing rating many different wines from many different vinters.

I finally decided in the last 10 or 15 years or so, to get rid of it, and now I kind of wish I had kept it.

Anyone else ever heard of this book?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't know if this is the case in other parts of the country, but in my area, some liquor stores gave away and still do today give away free brochures about the wines and spirits that they sold.

Over a number of years, I accumulated a very large number of such brochures, and enjoyed reading them, with their color photos of all kinds of psychedellic views of various liqueurs, or cordials, and wines and spirits.

I especially remember one about Old Forrester Bourbon Whiskey, which told how Old Forrester had their own fleet of railroad hopper cars to ship in the grains they used to produce their spirits.

The brochure said that other distillers used hopper cars that had previously been used to transport cement, but Old Forrester wanted their grains to be as free of contamination as possible.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> That's pretty much the only thing I will drink if I have to drink a beer. I love the smoothness and the texture. Yum.


I kinda wish I'd started out with that, either the Chocolate or the Oatmeal stout (Instead of an expensive Trappist I didn't care for then :bah). I hear those are supposed to be good beers for people who aren't normally into beer ?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> I kinda wish I'd started out with that, either the Chocolate or the Oatmeal stout (Instead of an expensive Trappist I didn't care for then :bah). I hear those are supposed to be good beers for people who aren't normally into beer ?


Interesting. Yeah I just feel like Samuel Smith beers are smoother and richer compare to the typical beers where I feel like they are more watery and bitter. Though I am not really a beer drinker, so my opinion should be taken with no more than a grain of salt. Or more like, no more than a grain of hops. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> I kinda wish I'd started out with that, either the Chocolate or the Oatmeal stout (Instead of an expensive Trappist I didn't care for then :bah). I hear those are supposed to be good beers for people who aren't normally into beer ?


 Do you suppose they were thinking of Wilford Brimley when they got the idea to use oatmeal and stout together?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi. erm...drunk thread,,,I';m...yg...I'm A Lirrlw drunk...\\\\\\\\\\It's firdat so...mostly forgiable? Is hust,,,I nae it throough th e week so...tay?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

islike...beer fridat...s'awezome. ***s given: zorg.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

huntnpekn butts lol...


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

just...just...jsust...point ans laught


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Haha's....look vat this gujt that rants pm a forum


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

fuggin llama lol


----------



## Muliosys (Aug 28, 2017)

Barakiel said:


> I kinda wish I'd started out with that, either the Chocolate or the Oatmeal stout (Instead of an expensive Trappist I didn't care for then :bah). I hear those are supposed to be good beers for people who aren't normally into beer ?


If you're not a big fan of the taste of beer, try a Weissbeer/wheat beer, you can even mix it with cola. Tastes amazing and nothing like beer at all. I drank a whole bunch of those mixes when I was in Germany back in like 2011.

Having a couple beers myself tonight. A Polish beer called Tatra:










One of the nicest tasting beers I've tried here tbh.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I had 2 bottles of cider and some cheetos last night. I finished work early but I went out to a shopping center (still on the hunt for a coat and more blouses) afterwards for a few hours and then the supermarket. So I didn't get home until after 9pm. Figured it was too late to try out the edibles. 

I'll try my new sweets (sativa chocolates) tonight.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

After the blood was drawn for my fasting labs test, I went back to my nightly ration of two mini bottles of rum mixed with water.

Monday of this week, saw the doctor for the report on the blood test. Liver function was good, as was kidney function, and my triglicerides were low, so abstaining for 3 nites was good enough for that.

Altho my HDL (good cholesterol) was higher, my LDL (bad) cholesterol was higher than on the last test, and the doctor prescribed a statin drug to hopefully bring it down.

I'm wary of going on the statin, beause too much alcohol combined with a statin can cause liver damage.

I'm not drinking too much alcohol now, and I did some net searches on just how much alcohol a person can drink when taking statins without having liver damage.

No real precise answers.

Do any of you other drinkers posting to this thread, also take other drugs, and have to be careful because of a risk of liver damage?

I know that taking 3 drinks or more of alcohol every day while taking acetomenephin can pose a risk of liver damage.

I would welcome any comments other members might have on this matter.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I got six mini bottles of rum yesterday to last me until the liquor stores re-open on Tuesday.

I should have looked closer to the bottles before completing my purchase, because one of them was not filled full, probably about 1 & 1/4 oz rather than the 1.6 oz it should be.

I know a standard measure for a drink of distilled spirits is 1 & 1/2 ounces, so if I skimmed a bit off of some of the bottles that were fully filled, I suppose I could get the amount of rum in that less than fully filled bottle up to 1 & 1/2 ounces, and still have 1 & 1/2 ounces or a little less than 1.6 ounces for the rest of my drinks.

I have, thru the years occasionally run into bottles of spirits that were not fully filled.

Any of you other drinkers here on the board ever encounter such bottles?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

helpless said:


> I got six mini bottles of rum yesterday to last me until the liquor stores re-open on Tuesday.
> 
> I should have looked closer to the bottles before completing my purchase, because one of them was not filled full, probably about 1 & 1/4 oz rather than the 1.6 oz it should be.
> 
> ...


Yeah I always check for that before I pull a bottle from the shelf.
If I'm pay $30-$40 for a bottle I want every damn drop lol


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

weewwwwww


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

This chocolate mint eggnog is tasting pretty good so far. I just wish it was less sweet. Maybe I will add more brandy to it to mask the sweetness a bit.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

may as well pop my head in here, not often that I drink. I had a date with jack daniels tonight but he was too expensive so it looks like I will be spending the night with captain morgan instead.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Smashing the Lidls Knightsbridge Red Label tea and Bellarom instant coffee tonight. **** yeah!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Here we go! Finishing up this small bottle of Jim Beam vanilla with Coke then will move on to the regular bourbon.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

funnynihilist said:


> Here we go! Finishing up this small bottle of Jim Beam vanilla with Coke then will move on to the regular bourbon.


You still have 6 hours 48 minutes to go, bud. Slow it down :O


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Karsten said:


> You still have 6 hours 48 minutes to go, bud. Slow it down :O


I'll take a little break sometime between now and then lol
Don't plan on getting hammered just a nice buzz going like a flame in a fireplace hahahahahah


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

funnynihilist said:


> I'll take a little break sometime between now and then lol
> Don't plan on getting hammered just a nice buzz going like a flame in a fireplace hahahahahah


If the amount of ha's in that laugh indicate anything, it's that you're already hammered. :lol :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Karsten said:


> If the amount of ha's in that laugh indicate anything, it's that you're already hammered.


No man just a very slight buzz haha(there is how much lol)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Started with









Now onto


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Bourbon*



funnynihilist said:


> Here we go! Finishing up this small bottle of Jim Beam vanilla with Coke then will move on to the regular bourbon.


I spent several years checking out different labels and varities of bourbon whiskeys, although in recent years have rarely consumed any bourbon.

I found Jim Beam to be an OK bourbon, about average, but not all that great.

I didn't confine myself to just straight bourbon whiskeys, bu also drank some blends such as Kentucky Gentleman and Bourbon DeLuxe.

I also drank some of the expensive bourbons such as Wild Turkey and Maker's Mark, and found them to all be very good.

I just got enough of bourbon and other whiskeys.

While rum has been my spirit of choice for quite some time, I am now drinking vodka and water.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Allagash today and a bit O fireball with coke :grin2:


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll have to stick with something light, as I am not off tomorrow even though the banks are closed (My CFO is an idiot, my job revolves around money & the bank).


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

Had a pint of vodka yesterday. Try my best to avoid it, but the urge to escape reality is very appealing


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

@helpless Do you get a blood test every year? I took one for the first time this year because I was certain I would have damaged an organ or two by now. I think for the past 8 years I've averaged 2 pints a week. One on Wednesday night and one on Sunday night. Surprisingly the tests came back and were fine. I never understood having one or two beers. If you can't get wasted, you might as well not drink at all. Are you a heavy drinker?


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

outherebrothers said:


> Currently drinking double vodka's, I should mention I'm an alcoholic so I drink about 20 doubles a day as well as a half a dozen pints of cider. Takes me that too get drunk as I've built up a tolerance over the years. Everyone has a vice/cope I guess.


 @outherebrothers Wow, so that's like 40 shots a day? Thats John Bonham territory! I can't blame you. The urge to escape is high in our situation.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I had nausea and puked all day on Friday. Fun fun fun. First time for that to happen in 2 years. Used to happen once every 3 months or so when I was going out to bars/clubs every week. 



:drunk >>>>>>>>>>> uke


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the post*



cubsfandave said:


> @helpless Do you get a blood test every year? I took one for the first time this year because I was certain I would have damaged an organ or two by now. I think for the past 8 years I've averaged 2 pints a week. One on Wednesday night and one on Sunday night. Surprisingly the tests came back and were fine. I never understood having one or two beers. If you can't get wasted, you might as well not drink at all. Are you a heavy drinker?


Thanks for the post, cubsfandave. I have in recent years, done some heavy drinking, although I have spaced the drinks far enough apart that I have not "gotten drunk."

Lately, there have been a few nights, once or twice a week where I have done what for me, would be "heavy" drinking of three or four drinks a night, but for the present, I am only buying 2 mini bottles of spirts at a time, or one, 24 ounce can of beer, (2 glasses).

Two drinks a day is enough to satisfy me, and I don't expect any liver damage to show up on my next blood test. My blood test in March will be three months of my blood test in December of last year, and 10 months since my blood test of May of last year, which was the first one in a few years.

I would doubt that drinking excessively twice a week would damage your liver or kidneys. It would have to be an every day thing for a long period of time, for your body to be damaged.

But, since I am on the drug for my cholesterol, I am definitely going to have to avoid heavy drinking, altho I kind of think that I can occasionally drink 3 or 4 drinks possibly a night or two a week, but am not doing so for the present.

In all the reading I have done, there are no real certain answers as to how much a person on statin drugs can drink without liver damage.

Some estimates do go as high as four drinks a day, but to be on the safe side, I will stick to two drinks a day.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm enjoying a rum and cola mix at the moment, it is settling the nerves, and I'm feeling pretty relaxed as the drink makes its way to my neurotransmitters, providing a nice anesthetic effect  The numbing sensation, along with some rock music, and the Internet are making life pretty good.

I found a pretty sweet extension for chrome yesterday, it is called "Shut up". It turns off the comments for most of the social media sites I visit, even a local news website, and I have found the Internet to be a much more tolerable place, without a bunch of yahoos tossing insults at one another, so I'm currently reading a few news articles without the temptation of reading the comments to see if anyone has anything of value to say (outside of the usual twats blaming some group of people for all the ills of the world) - and being sorely disappointed. 

I'm enjoying the multi colored christmas lights, still hanging on my walls, providing a kaleidoscope of colors along the wall, and well, things are pretty good. "Regular show" is playing on the TV, and all is pretty good right now, the problems of the world are melting away. If it wasn't so cold out, I would consider taking a walk in this crazy city of ours.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I drank my last brandy yesterday. Got way too drunk, way too fast. 

Not too sure if I should buy more. I'm thinking it's time for a break.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I bought a very heavy beer mug today. My old beer mugs, of the type used at the Blue Whale in Dark Shadows, have gotten stained yellow.

Anyone else have that to happen?

Anyone who made the beer mugs of the type used at the Blue Whale are they still made today?

I'm very particular about my beer mugs, and that one of the type used at the Blue Whale is my all time favorite and if I could get more of that type, I would do so.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

That floral aroma of an IPA is something I'll never get used to. I really enjoyed the plum, fig, and raisin goodness of the Rochefort 10 I had earlier tho 

Somewhat related, a while ago I found this passage from a 16th century book complaining about hops.



> Ale is made of malte and water; and they the which do put any other thynge to ale than is rehersed, except yest, barme, or goddesgood [three words for yeast], doth sophysticat there ale. Ale for an Englysshe man is a naturall drinke. Ale muste haue these properties, it muste be fresshe and cleare, it muste not be ropy, nor smoky, nor it must haue no wefte nor tayle. Ale shulde not be dronke vnder.v.[5] dayes olde &#8230;. Barly malte maketh better ale than Oten malte or any other corne doth &#8230; Beere is made of malte, of hoppes, and water; it is a naturall drynke for a doche [Dutch] man, and nowe of late dayes [recently] it is moche vsed in Englande to the detryment of many Englysshe men &#8230; for the drynke is a colde drynke. Yet it doth make a man fatte, and doth inflate the bely, as it doth appere by the doche mennes faces and belyes.



Andrew Boorde, 1557 

I just thought that was entertaining :blank


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Time to go to the liquor store again. Maybe I'll get some Scotch this time.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Trader Joe's wine is so much cheaper than anywhere else. $3. The cheapest I can find at other supermarkets or liquor stores is $4 and those taste nasty generally. Have to pay at least $5 to get something semi-decent at other places. Wine certainly is a cheaper way to get drunk than beer or cider that's for sure.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Trader Joe's wine is so much cheaper than anywhere else. $3. The cheapest I can find at other supermarkets or liquor stores is $4 and those taste nasty generally. Have to pay at least $5 to get something semi-decent at other places. Wine certainly is a cheaper way to get drunk than beer or cider that's for sure.


My dad and I went there and bought some $5 Italian wine for us and my mom to drink on New Year's. Unfortunately we didn't have as good a experience as you did :\ None of us thought it was great, so I ended up having a bottle of Chimay to save the day~

You got any recommendations?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Barakiel said:


> My dad and I went there and bought some $5 Italian wine for us and my mom to drink on New Year's. Unfortunately we didn't have as good a experience as you did :\ None of us thought it was great, so I ended up having some Chimay to save the day~
> 
> You got any recommendations?


The $3 stuff is not great but not horrific either. Recently I got a $5 wine from another supermarket that less acidic than most. I'm getting a bit sensitive to acidic drinks. It was Yellow Tail chardonnay.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

white wine kind of night


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

komorikun said:


> The $3 stuff is not great but not horrific either. Recently I got a $5 wine from another supermarket that less acidic than most. I'm getting a bit sensitive to acidic drinks. It was Yellow Tail chardonnay.


Oh yeah, I was thinking how to describe the taste and "acidic" is pretty accurate. It was a red wine btw.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Neo said:


> Or is it a White Knight kind of whine?


you understand me lol I dream of opening a whinery where everything is a pun


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neo said:


> Currently having a few glasses of XO Brandy. I do like the stuff, but I really need to replenish with cognac.


What Cognac do you drink?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Going to start drinking some wine again after a 2 week layoff. I think my stomach has recovered enough for a bit of booze. Hope I don't regret it...



komorikun said:


> Trader Joe's wine is so much cheaper than anywhere else. $3. The cheapest I can find at other supermarkets or liquor stores is $4 and those taste nasty generally. Have to pay at least $5 to get something semi-decent at other places. Wine certainly is a cheaper way to get drunk than beer or cider that's for sure.


The Trader Joes stores here carry some cheap 1 liter bottle vodka for $5. Figure that is probably the best bang for the buck in terms of drunk/dollar ratio efficiency.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Blue Dino said:


> The Trader Joes stores here carry some cheap 1 liter bottle vodka for $5. Figure that is probably the best bang for the buck in terms of drunk/dollar ratio efficiency.


True but I can't keep hard liquor at home. It's a little too efficient. :um Plus you have to mix it with something.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Very Much Like*



Barakiel said:


> That floral aroma of an IPA is something I'll never get used to. I really enjoyed the plum, fig, and raisin goodness of the Rochefort 10 I had earlier tho
> 
> Somewhat related, a while ago I found this passage from a 16th century book complaining about hops.
> 
> ...


I very much like the old fashioned spelling in that writing.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Can't Remember*



funnynihilist said:


> What Cognac do you drink?


Although I have occasionally have splurged and bought very expensive nostrums, such as Pim's Cup, Harvey's Bristol Cream, Benedictine, and Benedictine and Brandy, Johnny Walker Black, Pernod Fils, and, no telling how many others, I can't recall if I ever drank any conac.

Can you get cognac in mini bottles?

Anyone here remember a 1974 vinyl 33 & 1/3 rpm album by a Canadian group called Moonquake?

Remember the song on it titled, "Remember?" with the lyrics, "now I spend my time drinking Corvassier (sp?)

What exactly is Corvassier? I suppose it's a type of Brandy.

And, I'd suppose that Cognac is a form of brandy.

I'll get my Mr. Boston's Bar Guide and check up on brandy. Anyone else remember the Mr. Boson Bar Guide? Whatever happened to Old Mr. Boston and Mr. Boston?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neo said:


> Nothing too outrageous normally a Courvoisier VSOP. I would like to get a $100 - $150 bottle at some point this year if you have any recommendations ...?


The closet thing I've had was Grand Marnier which is like drinking orange candy. I think that is cognac if I'm not mistaken.
I'll definitely look for your recommendation!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

helpless said:


> Although I have occasionally have splurged and bought very expensive nostrums, such as Pim's Cup, Harvey's Bristol Cream, Benedictine, and Benedictine and Brandy, Johnny Walker Black, Pernod Fils, and, no telling how many others, I can't recall if I ever drank any conac.
> 
> Can you get cognac in mini bottles?
> 
> ...


Interesting. I have had brandy. Thought it was Ok but not as good as whiskey to my taste.
But I've been drinking nothing but whiskey for over a year now. Time for something different lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> The closet thing I've had was Grand Marnier which is like drinking orange candy. I think that is cognac if I'm not mistaken.
> I'll definitely look for your recommendation!


the only kind I've ever had was Remy Martin and it was light orangey. not bad but different then what I'm used to lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> the only kind I've ever had was Remy Martin and it was light orangey. not bad but different then what I'm used to lol


Never had it. Sounds a little like Grand Marnier. Which I like, but is too sweet to drink straight and I only drink things straight cause too lazy to mix lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> Never had it. Sounds a little like Grand Marnier. Which I like, but is too sweet to drink straight and I only drink things straight cause too lazy to mix lol


I didn't find it very sweet so you might like it.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

funnynihilist said:


> Interesting. I have had brandy. Thought it was Ok but not as good as whiskey to my taste.
> But I've been drinking nothing but whiskey for over a year now. Time for something different lol


I did get a small bottle of Grand Mariner, a long time ago and it was OK. Same with Gilliano, or is it Guillano, that yellow liqueur in the tall, slim bottle. It was OK too.

Kummell is or was, a liqueur I have not seen in any liquor stores in many years, and it, like a lot of other liqueurs, is so highly concentrataed, that only a tespoon is enough, to add to a drink.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

That new beer mug I bought yesterday is clled a Gusto mug. It weighs over THREE POUNDS ! ! ! 

I has the capacity of 1 Ltr.

I bought a 24 ounce can of Ice House Edge, not really good tasting, but 8 % abv. 

I put that can into the Gusto mug, and from top to bottom it filled up the mug with some clearance on the sides.

In getting a new beer mug, I was not expecting the first one to be satisfactory, and I will buy one only at a time, until I find what I am looking for.

I want a mug where I can pour a small amount of beer, and have room for the bouquet to drift up to the top.

And, that Gusto mug is a bit too big for my purposes, with the weight being a negative factor.

I'm thinking about a plastic mug, which would weigh much less. After I find what satisfies me best, then I can buy a whole set.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I went to the booze store. It's a huuuuge store. OMG. So many types of wine, beer, cider, hard liquor to choose from. Enormous. It's about a 20 minute walk from house, so 40 minutes round trip. 1.2 miles each way.

I got some real cheap wine. 2 chardonnays and one riesling. $2.80, $4.50, $4.50. Don't think I've ever had riesling before. I do like chardonnay more than pinot grigio or sauvignon blanc. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I picked up a little bottle of this. Didn't expect much, but it actually taste pretty good.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vip3r said:


> I picked up a little bottle of this. Didn't expect much, but it actually taste pretty good.


I've looked at that before. Is it very sweet? Better straight or mixed with something?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> I've looked at that before. Is it very sweet? Better straight or mixed with something?


I expected it to be overly sweet, but it was just about right to me. I drank it straight, it was smooth and had good flavor so I'd probably suggest it straight.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vip3r said:


> I expected it to be overly sweet, but it was just about right to me. I drank it straight, it was smooth and had good flavor so I'd probably suggest it straight.


Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

Welp, I'm taking this weekend off. Tired of waking up feeling like crap. Probably should quit all together, but life is a bore being sober 7 days a week. Do you guys drink socially or by yourself? I'm lame. I watch mystery science theater 3k blasted until I pass out


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Am I the only one drinkin here?


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> Am I the only one drinkin here?


Looks like it. Did you get wasted?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I had a few drinks last night, I saw this thread but was in the middle of a cheesy horror movie, then got side tracked by WoW:classic discussion. Sorry for being neglectful of meh fellow drinkers, I hope none of you are suffering a hangover today.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I went to the booze store. It's a huuuuge store. OMG. So many types of wine, beer, cider, hard liquor to choose from. Enormous. It's about a 20 minute walk from house, so 40 minutes round trip. 1.2 miles each way.
> 
> I got some real cheap wine. 2 chardonnays and one riesling. $2.80, $4.50, $4.50. Don't think I've ever had riesling before. I do like chardonnay more than pinot grigio or sauvignon blanc. We shall see how it goes.


there's a booze store like 15 minutes from me that I keep passing by. need to try it one of these days. just worried that despite the selection ill find nothing i really want.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

cubsfandave said:


> Looks like it. Did you get wasted?


Nah, good buzz and slept great but hangover the next day so it was a wash :/


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

komorikun said:


> a bit of tincture.


You better have that looked at by a professional. boom tissss


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Bought another beer mug, this one 16 oz. While it was much lighter than that 3 pound, Gusto 1 liter mug, it was still a bit heavy, and I hope I can find a plastic mug that size.

Those 1960s beer mugs used at the Blue Whale on Dark Shadows are called "thumb print " mugs.

Did find them on the net, but couldn't find if they were currently being manufactured.

Still my favorite, and if I could get them in 16 oz size, and even without the "thumbprints" on them, that would be great.

The local Outback Steak House had O'Doul's as the only no alcohol beer on their menu.

Another local seafood restaurant offered Saint Pauli Girl as their only no alcohol beer.

At Outback, the waitress brought me a glass, rather than a mug, and poured about half of the bottle into the glass.

At the seafood restaurant, which was a more expensive restaurant, I was not brought a glass, or a mug, and I didn't see anyone in the entire restaurant, at the bar, or at the tables drinking beer from a glass or a mug. All of them were drinking it from the bottles.

You really don't get the bouquet when you drink it that way.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Right now, I'm drinking 99 cinnamon liqueur, from a mini bottle, mixed with water.

That was the only reasonably priced thing that I could get at the liquor store I went to today. 

My nostrum of choice, Bacardi rum, was $2.00 for a mini bottle, and I just didn't want to pay that much.

The 99 Liqueurs were only one dollar. 

I did mention to the man at the liquor store, that it seemed like every time I go to a liquor store, so many people buy Fireball cinnamon liqueur.

He said it was one of the top sellers.

I had been told, before I first tried it, by one liquor store clerk that it was extremely hot, but I didn't find it to be all that hot, although I didn't like it all that much.

I also asked one liquor store clerk if the 99 liqueurs were available in bigger bottles than minis, and I think he said yes, and might have shown me one on the shelves, but my memory is not perfect.

Anyone here familiar with the 99 Liqueurs?

I suppose my preferred flavor with that brand is the coffee flavor.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Scotch and ginger ale right now


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

funnynihilist said:


> Scotch and ginger ale right now


I usually feel like mixing a good Scotch or Bourbon is unfortunate. For me they are neat or rocks sippers whereas if I want mixed whiskey cocktail then it's all about the rye. Although I do like spiking herbal teas with bourbon which I guess is my exception, lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I usually feel like mixing a good Scotch or Bourbon is unfortunate.


I mostly drink whisky neat but I don't care much for the taste of the Johnnie Walker Red neat. Mixed with ginger ale it is downright delicious! i'm more a bourbon guy anyway, guess I should just stick with that lol.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Tonight it will be Margaritaville Dark rum, my usual 2 mini bottles, mixed with water.


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

@helpless Whats the point of drinking if you don't get drunk? Why not just quit all together?


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm debating whether or not to drink the poison tonight. I hate the fact that I find getting drunk alone is the highlight of my week, but damn I'm so apathetic about everything in life right now. **** me


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Rum, coke, and industrial music tonight. I think I may have been infected with a flu, as the past few days I've felt tired, had a low grade fever, muscle aches, and well.. I'm gonna drink the suckers into oblivion, I'll get those little virii drunk and confused, perhaps they will get aggressive with one another.. and have a little bar room fight in my body.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

My buddy wanted to get hammered with me tonight but I decided not to drink because I just don't want to be hungover tomorrow.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I bought one large can of Sapporo beer and a bottle of cheap chardonnay wine.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

cubsfandave said:


> @helpless Whats the point of drinking if you don't get drunk? Why not just quit all together?


Thanks for the post, cubsfandave. Good Question!

"Try it, you'll like it."

Ever have somebody tell you that?

Well, I "got drunk" a few times.

Tried it, and I didn't like it.

While I don't like being "drunk," I do like just a bit of relaxation, which I can get from just 2 drinks.

When I was drunk, I was totally out of control, and was doing stupid things that I should have not been doing.

When I take just 2 drinks, I am still very much in control of myself, and I don't do stupid things that I should not be doing.

And, that is not a pleasant feeling to have. It is very unpleasant.

But, the feeling of relaxation that I get from a small amount of alcohol is a pleasant feeling.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Night before last, I went to sleep after just one minibottle of rum mixed with water.

I woke up fairly early yesterday morning, thinking I had drink 2 drinks, but looked on the kitchen counter, and saw that second mini bottle of dark rum, and realized that I had taken only one drink the night before.

It was tempting to me, to drink that left over mini bottle of rum, but I had a lot of business related to my job, to take care of yesterday, so I had to get to my business, which I did, and I only got one mini bottle of rum yesterday, which I am now drinking, following that leftover minibottle of rum from the night before last.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Got me a bottle of Irish whiskey .....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Finishing up my huge bottle of Jim Beam. Got maybe four shots left


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought rosé wine was supposed to be sweet. Why are all the ones I've tried recently dry? Disappointing. I'd like it to be slightly sweet.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It appears that only white zinfandel is sweet. I'll look for that next time.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

helpless said:


> Thanks for the post, cubsfandave. Good Question!
> 
> "Try it, you'll like it."
> 
> ...


I do the same thing. I have only been drunk a couple times, and it was one of the worst feelings ever. I like to have 3-4 drinks when I drink, just enough for a relaxing buzz.

Tonight, I am drinking some Crown Royal.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I got some raspberry vodka to deal with my feelings. 30% It's pretty ok. I'm drunk. What's up?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> It appears that only white zinfandel is sweet. I'll look for that next time.


Okay. Just came back home from the booze store.

I got 3 bottles of cheap white zinfandel (pink wine). $4 per bottle. We shall see if any of them are decent or not.


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

komorikun said:


> Okay. Just came back home from the booze store.
> 
> I got 3 bottles of cheap white zinfandel (pink wine). $4 per bottle. We shall see if any of them are decent or not.


 @komorikun you like the taste of alcohol?  I guess Fireball is ok, but in general all alcohol tastes like gasoline to me. LOL


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

cubsfandave said:


> @komorikun you like the taste of alcohol?  I guess Fireball is ok, but in general all alcohol tastes like gasoline to me. LOL


Yes, I do like the taste. I don't like everything though. I don't like bourbon, whiskey, and scotch. Not a big fan of beer but occasionally I have a craving.

I like cocktails that contain vodka, gin, or rum. Some tequila based cocktails are okay too. I also like wine, champagne, and Irish cream liqueur.

You don't like any of it?


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

komorikun said:


> Yes, I do like the taste. I don't like everything though. I don't like bourbon, whiskey, and scotch. Not a big fan of beer but occasionally I have a craving.
> 
> I like cocktails that contain vodka, gin, or rum. Some tequila based cocktails are okay too. I also like wine, champagne, and Irish cream liqueur.
> 
> You don't like any of it?


I'm sure there are some mixed drinks I would like, but I usually just drink vodka and then sip orange juice or soda. LOL


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

So I only drank a 1/2 pint of vodka last night and it was perfect. Great buzz for a few hours and then I went to sleep with no interrupted sleep. I was clearly overdoing it will a pint of vodka. Once I go past 5 or 6 shots it doesn't really add any extra buzz and the next day I feel crappy and depressed. So I'm gonna stick with a half pint every Wednesday and Saturday. My doctor said no more than 2 drinks a day, but cmon, I gotta make it through my life as best as I can.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Okay. Just came back home from the booze store.
> 
> I got 3 bottles of cheap white zinfandel (pink wine). $4 per bottle. We shall see if any of them are decent or not.


The results: One was so so. Slightly better than Trader Joe's white zinfandel (which is $3). Another was way too sweet and artificial tasting. Had a horrible brand name too.

The 3rd one is pretty good. I thought it would be bad since the brand name is off-putting. Not very acidic and slightly sweet but not too sweet. I'm going to get some more. It is a lighter shade of pink compared to the other three.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drinking my favorite Makers Mark. I know that bourbon snobs don't like it but for the average person Makers Mark is the best thing I've had and I've tasted some expensive ****.
I don't know why I even bother trying other things I always come back to MM.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Dang, this thread is dead.. where does everyone go now? I'm not even sure if it is wise to reopen the thread, what is the saying, let sleeping dogs lie? I could google it, but screw that nonsense - this is a place where I go to be dumb and numb.

Cheap rum, and cheap soda. I was going to buy beer, but got lazy and decided to just drink what I already have. It is a pity though, tonight would be a good beer night. Mixing myself drinks makes drinking a bit more involved, beer is just a simple process of walking to the fridge and grabbing a can. I suppose I could just have shots, but I like to be able to supervise my level of intoxication, which means I prefer to mix my drinks or beer. Shots just makes it too easy to get really messed up, which would be fine if I did not have other responsibilities.

I have lord of the rings filtering through Pandora, and a dog laying on top of me.. this is going to make mixing drinks very difficult.. he seems so comfortable.. dammit










I really need to shave


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I got up to mix myself a drink, now I feel like I have caused a major travesty.. Look at him, I'm such a monster!










He is such a huge baby..

Geesh, my drinking is already having negative consequences!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

So, I get up to make myself another drink and am confronted by this. You can barely see my other dog, sparkles (I call her spaco taco, queen of the spactacians, her highness of rainbow farts) Yeah, I really am that weird in real life.. my daughter called her sparkles, I had to give her a nickname.









Which resulted in this.










I've told this story before here, JD is an absolute dork. We actually found him laying in our yard one day, just hanging out.. never saw him before, his coat was all faded, he had scabs all over him, he looked like he was starving.. At first I was scared of him, but felt bad just seeing him laying there, so I gave him the rest of the sub I had gone out to buy, and he became a fixture of our yard. He would always run out from our back yard whenever I got home to greet me, eventually I allowed him to come in the house because I felt bad for him. That is after taking him to a vet, we found out he is allergic to grass, what a lousy allergy to have.. and of course, the dork loves to roll around in grass.. he can't seem to get enough of rolling around in grass, it is his thing. We tried to find his owners, put up flyers, checked for a chip, listed him on a local site for lost and found pets, and no one claimed him. I dubbed him "JD" for John Doe, as I was sure someone would eventually claim him and I did not want to get too attached. That was about two years ago now, I think..

Damn, this is becoming more of a blog than a thread reply :lol

Well anyway, in spite of my needy dogs, I am on my fourth drink now. I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah drinking J&B Scotch and ginger ale. The two go great together!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> Yeah drinking J&B Scotch and ginger ale. The two go great together!


Woot! I'm trying to remember the last time I had scotch, I don't know if I ever had it before.. 26 years of drinking, and I don't recall drinking it. Next time I go to a liquor store, I'll have to grab one of those mini bottles to give it a shot, I'll grab some ginger ale as well.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Woot! I'm trying to remember the last time I had scotch, I don't know if I ever had it before.. 26 years of drinking, and I don't recall drinking it. Next time I go to a liquor store, I'll have to grab one of those mini bottles to give it a shot, I'll grab some ginger ale as well.


I like the combo. Pouring another right now. Cheers!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> I like the combo. Pouring another right now. Cheers!


Just mixed up my 6th drink, cheers dude! :drunk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Went to the booze store tonight. 20 minute walk each way. Since it's a 4 day weekend, I'd thought I'd have something different than the usual wine. Unfortunately, anything besides wine, beer or cider is taxed to the extreme, so it's an expensive treat. I got some Irish cream liqueur, another cheap bottle of wine, small flask of whiskey (200ml), and a little tiny thing (50 ml) of some suspicious Irish cream liqueur brand that I've never tried. Just thought I'd try the little thing to see if the taste is okay before buying a big one. 

Generally only get Irish cream liqueur 2-3 times a year. I also had the idea to put whiskey in the liqueur but just tried it now and it tastes weird. Maybe I'll try rum next time. Not a fan of whiskey in general but for some reason I like Irish cream liqueur which has whiskey in it. Rum is much tastier than whiskey.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

good buzz going, feel warm and loose. LOOSE!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Went to the booze store tonight. 20 minute walk each way. Since it's a 4 day weekend, I'd thought I'd have something different than the usual wine. Unfortunately, anything besides wine, beer or cider is taxed to the extreme, so it's an expensive treat. I got some Irish cream liqueur, another cheap bottle of wine, small flash of whiskey (200ml), and a little tiny thing (50 ml) of some suspicious Irish cream liqueur brand that I've never tried. Just thought I'd try the little thing to see if the taste is okay before buying a big one.
> 
> Generally only get Irish cream liqueur 2-3 times a year. I also had the idea to put whiskey in the liqueur but just tried it now and it tastes weird. Maybe I'll try rum next time. Not a fan of whiskey in general but for some reason I like Irish cream liqueur which has whiskey in it. Rum is much tastier than whiskey.


I'm the opposite, rum no, whisky yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What the hell is spiced rum? Is that any different from dark rum?

I got some of this stuff today since I've heard it's good. Just a small bottle. I've only bought Bacardi rum in the past when I used to make strawberry daiquiris (white rum) and piña coladas (dark rum).


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I need a drink right now. I don't think I can make it til tomorrow night and wait for an invitation from the guys that may or may not come.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

funnynihilist said:


> I'm the opposite, rum no, whisky yes


They both taste pretty nasty straight. Rum tastes good in cocktails though. I only like whiskey in Irish cream liqueur. I've never had a good whisky based cocktail.

Unfortunately, I did drink whiskey and scotch at work for years in Japan. Middle-aged Japanese businessmen like expensive whisky/bourbon/scotch. Usually with water and ice (mizu-wari). Was so gross.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I usually drink straight vodka, no mixers. I swear I think I should have been born in Russia..


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yesterday 's contender :


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Coors Banquet is my go to. I wish the local store had Sleeman's Honey Brown in Can's (they have it in bottles but I don't want to deal with that nonsense as it's easier to just bag cans) because it's my favorite. :3


I typically drink a 12 pack on Friday and um...sometimes Saturday! But it's okay because I bike on Sundays and when I'm on days I tend to get out during the week (I presently do 3 weeks of days {Five 8's} and two weeks of afternoons {Four 10's})


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Just got home from a bar after watching the fireworks. I had an Old Fashioned and later bought a small bottle of cheap wine at 711. And now...I feel like socializing. LOL There was this bouncer at the bar who I'm sure I had talked to during this one drunken night a long time ago. He didn't say anything when he carded me though. Either it wasn't him or he doesn't remember me. But I feel like going back just to start up a conversation. I'm just really lonely right now.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

After about a week or so of 3 drinks as my usual and two or 3 nites a whole four drinks from a 200 ml bottle of vodka, I'm back on my straight and narrow of only 2 drinks a day.

Last night for some variation of the usual rum or vodka and water, I drank 2 bottles of Gilbey's gin mixed with water.

Am thinking about possibly abstainning one day a week, possibly Sunday.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What kind of alcohol would go well with papaya? Rum?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

komorikun said:


> What kind of alcohol would go well with papaya? Rum?


Depending on the papaya, it can sometimes be less flavorful than it seems. I'd suggest at least mixing it with a flavored spirit and maybe other juice. To keep it tropical, consider some coconut rum (Malibu) and maybe some pineapple juice. If you want to keep it mostly all booze, you could use something like triple sec (orange liqueur).


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I had some jameson mixed with sprite & a bit of ice friday & saturday night while playing some online computer games, makes convo's funner, back to work tomorrow keeps me on the straight & narrow.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

- I can't drink because I'm on antibiotics.

- I can't be on antibiotics because I'm drinking.

The discussion in my brain.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

komorikun said:


> What kind of alcohol would go well with papaya? Rum?


You could definitely add some rum and a clear spirit maybe vodka or tequila. For some reason I don't think gin would go well with papaya. Are you blending/smoothing your drinks? If so you could add ice to a blender.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

blue2 said:


> I had some jameson mixed with sprite & a bit of ice friday & saturday night while playing some online computer games, makes convo's funner, back to work tomorrow keeps me on the straight & narrow.


Whenever I drink Jameson I always drink it neat. Despite not liking the taste, it is smoother than scotch and bourbon and somewhat on par with Canadian rye.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

rockyraccoon said:


> blue2 said:
> 
> 
> > I had some jameson
> ...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Almost bought some cachaça the other day. It's the perfect weather for making a caipirinha. But kind of seems silly to make it only for yourself. Don't have anyone to drink it with. Plus keeping a bottle of hard liquor at home is a bit risky. I have a tendency to drink every day if I have any at home.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Picked up a little mini bottle of this tonight. It is pretty good.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Just picked up one of these. It is a very strong tasting beer, 7% abv


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

So it's not uncommon for craft breweries to release coffee stouts right? I only realized recently that means you're getting a drink with alcohol and caffeine mixed together, isn't that supposed to be a bad combination? :um Not that it's gonna stop me from finishing the one I have left tonight, just something that never occurred to me for some reason.


----------



## AlienFaery (Jul 31, 2018)

Hellooo, so I'm drunk and new to this site. Not sure what to really expect but Im hoping it's similar to MPA bc im used to that. 
I was shaking so ****ing much buying alcohol today bc social anxiety. Also had to have some to make a youtube video bc apparently I get camera anxiety too. But i made a drunk vid on social anxiety yay

Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

taste like candy


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Vip3r said:


> taste like candy


you make it sound promising! My sister brought home a different brand of banana rum and it tasted so bad...fake flavor overpowering. You say this one is pretty good? I might want to try


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> you make it sound promising! My sister brought home a different brand of banana rum and it tasted so bad...fake flavor overpowering. You say this one is pretty good? I might want to try


It is really delicious. No artificial taste and not overly sweet. I highly recommend it.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Orange juice + Fireball is delicious.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

riverbird said:


> Orange juice + Fireball is delicious.


Hmmm....interesting idea.


----------



## ms.orca (Jul 31, 2018)

hi. i like to drink. and I'm drinking a beer right now


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Almost bough some cachaça the other day. It's the perfect weather for making a caipirinha. But kind of seems silly to make it only for yourself. Don't have anyone to drink it with. Plus keeping a bottle of hard liquor at home is a bit risky. I have a tendency to drink every day if I have any at home.


Okay, I got the goods. (Also bought some wine. Strong. 13.5%!!!) Walked to the booze shop. It was kind of pricey but whatever. Now I just need some limes and a blender. Already have a muddler, cocktail shaker, and sugar. I do have quite a bit of lemon juice and lemons. Maybe I'll try a lemon variation of the caipirinha.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Okay, I got the goods. (Also bought some wine. Strong. 13.5%!!!) Walked to the booze shop. It was kind of pricey but whatever. Now I just need some limes and a blender. Already have a muddler, cocktail shaker, and sugar. I do have quite a bit of lemon juice and lemons. Maybe I'll try a lemon variation of the caipirinha.


Definitely enjoyed these while in Sao Paulo. I hope they turn out yummy for you.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mostly cheap beer for me lately.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Cloudy lemon color. Small white foam. Very light malty smell. Light and sweet taste of lemon. Nothing more, just an average wheat beer. 4/10.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Birra Moretti, no particular reason. Well, maybe the reason of 3 large bottles for a fiver. I know I'm drinking moderately because the amp is still at the other end of the room. The cord can't reach the laptop


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

riverbird said:


> Orange juice + Fireball is delicious.


If you like that you should try it with Jim Beam Kentucky Fire. It is very good.

My drink for today is Mtn Dew Kickstart + Platinum 7x Vodka


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Vip3r said:


> If you like that you should try it with Jim Beam Kentucky Fire. It is very good.


I'll have to look for that.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Picked up a bottle of Teacher's. It seemed to come well regarded as an entry level, cheap blended whisky. Mixed er up with a small amount of water. I was feeling rather positive about becoming a whisky drinker, and I found that it is, if not good, quite enjoyable. That nose, the plethora of flavour, the slight burn as it goes down. And that slowly creeping on buzz, because it's not for shooting. Might just drink nothing else but scotch now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

My yeast piss tonight, is of the cheaper variety. The yeast, have been chewing on corn, and their byproduct has been supposedly hopped three times although compared to most beers, it is pretty weak. It goes down easy, and tastes okay to me. When it comes to cheaper beers, I always prefer corn adjuncts. I'm not sure why, but beers that have a rice adjunct such as budweiser, don't really do it for me. Beers that use corn, I think, just taste sweeter and I prefer the sweeter taste. With that said, I do enjoy darker beers too, and ones that have a good bite in them, but I mostly like those when it is cold outside. Lighter beers are great for hot days such as today.

I'm going to walk over to the fridge, and crack one open here in a few minutes.

Cheers SAS


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Okay, I got the goods. (Also bought some wine. Strong. 13.5%!!!) Walked to the booze shop. It was kind of pricey but whatever. Now I just need some limes and a blender. Already have a muddler, cocktail shaker, and sugar. *I do have quite a bit of lemon juice and lemons. Maybe I'll try a lemon variation of the caipirinha.*


Caipirinha means "little hick" or "little hillbilly" in Portuguese.

I tried it with lemon a couple times. It's drinkable but it's not quite right. Flavor is off. Definitely need to use lime.

Oh, and I wanted to mention that in Brazil, there is another drink called the caipiroska. But instead of cachaça, vodka is used.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caipirinha
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caipiroska

I found that in Brazil vodka is easy to find but gin is rather uncommon.


----------



## Clergymoomin (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello. I do love a good drink. So much so I have drunknthroughvthe night and continuing into Sunday lunch time. This I will regret in the morning when it's time to go to worky poo's but hey I had a disaster of a weekend so I earned it.! Off back to the fridge I go 😋


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Tried a beer I haven't had before. It is just okay though, I expected it to be a lot better. Kind of taste like a watered down Guiness.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good wine stopper? I don't think I need one of those fancy vacuum seal ones since I always finish the bottle off within 3 days of opening it. I'd like one that isn't very long so the bottle won't be too tall to fit in my fridge. Not sure if an aerator is really necessary or not.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Can anyone recommend a good wine stopper? I don't think I need one of those fancy vacuum seal ones since I always finish the bottle off within 3 days of opening it. I'd like one that isn't very long so the bottle won't be too tall to fit in my fridge. Not sure if an aerator is really necessary or not.


 You and your wine.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Vip3r said:


> Tried a beer I haven't had before. It is just okay though, I expected it to be a lot better. Kind of taste like a watered down Guiness.


I think all beer is the same. They just put it in different containers . It all tastes like rat piss smells to me.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think all beer is the same. They just put it in different containers . It all tastes like rat piss smells to me.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Vip3r said:


> Tried a beer I haven't had before. It is just okay though, I expected it to be a lot better. Kind of taste like a watered down Guiness.


I do like these, but your assessment is accurate. Missing some body in the Boddi!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> I do like these, but your assessment is accurate. Missing some body in the Boddi!


It does need some more body. :lol

I tried this today. It was really good with tons of flavor.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Actually, Guinness Extra Stout is the only beer I've found refreshing and tasty lately. I didn't enjoy the milk stout I had for my birthday, nor was the chocolate stout I bought recently anything I was eager to gulp down. It just made me regret not opening a new bottle of chocolate milk instead.

Not that I'm a heavy drinker, but I suppose it's healthy to have these periods of just being sick of beer right?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Jim Beam Vanilla Bourbon on ice.

Making me very mellow.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Tonight, it is a mixture of different beers left over in my fridge. I'm not doing very much tonight, no video games, no music, I'm just drinking a few beers and relaxing. I just put on Freddy Krueger (2010), so I'll zone out to a horror movie tonight.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

OMFG, that movie is so lame... I couldn't stomach it, elm street was never really good to begin with, neither were Jason movies. I'm moving on to Castle Rock, some good 'ol Stephen King gewdness. I had five beers, and just got bored with it. Ya know, getting bored with drinking really sucks, especially when it is one of the few things in life you look forward to. I've more beers in the fridge, they will remain there until next week.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

zonebox said:


> OMFG, that movie is so lame... I couldn't stomach it, elm street was never really good to begin with, neither were Jason movies. I'm moving on to Castle Rock, some good 'ol Stephen King gewdness. I had five beers, and just got bored with it. Ya know, getting bored with drinking really sucks, especially when it is one of the few things in life you look forward to. I've more beers in the fridge, they will remain there until next week.


lol I agree. Though I love the classic Halloween/Michael Myers films. Even that awful third one without him but the masks that turn the kids evil hahaha.
Currently drinking Heineken, watching Serenity.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Bought a bottle of Chilean Pisco to try, it’s not bad in a shot, has a slight bite but goes down relatively smooth and then wells up. I’m glad I found it as we get a good deal on it at the shop


----------



## Jackthedog (Jul 29, 2018)

Uhhhhh, I went two weeks without drinking and then I went on a binge spree the last few days. I can't be trusted to have just a few. The only reason I even drink is out of boredom. Need to get serious about staying clean. This is unhealthy


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Bought a bottle of Chilean Pisco to try, it's not bad in a shot, has a slight bite but goes down relatively smooth and then wells up. I'm glad I found it as we get a good deal on it at the shop


This was a jab to the heart. :fall
"Chilean Pisco", bleh. Lol

Try Peruvian Pisco, it'll taste better. Lol
Mini history lesson: Peru and Chile have been fighting for ages on who deserves rights to call Pisco their own. 
(I don't take it serious lol it's just something EVERY peruvian is told the second they can understand.)

Try the cocktail, Pisco Sour, goes down smoother.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ekardy said:


> This was a jab to the heart. :fall
> 
> "Chilean Pisco", bleh. Lol
> 
> ...


I've not read up on it really but what it did read said Peruvian Pisco is heavily imported to Chile...anyway, we only had the one bottle at my work but if I ever come across a Peruvian one I'll let you know, I'll be searching for it now! I'll also look up that drink Pisco Sour too, many thanks


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Jessica Alba's bike saddle...That's what I'd be reincarnated as lol!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Went to a place where you can make your own variety 6 pack from various smaller and larger breweries. 
The first one I tried so far is called "Fat Tire".
Meh, nothing special, kinda skunky. Very nice color though.
Looking forward to the blueberry and tangerine beers even though they might not be manly.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Having a caipirinha now. Was planning on going out somewhere since I finished work early. Like the supermarket or booze store but my dad called right at the time I was considering leaving the house. So I vacuumed the whole place, cleaned the toilet, took out the trash, and wiped off all the dusty counters. Only do this sort of deep cleaning once every 2-3 weeks. Nice to have a drink after hard work. Nice to have a clean apartment at the start of a long weekend.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I haven't had a drink in a while so I picked these up at my local gas station, and they were on sale 2 for $3. I love a good IPA.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm I was never much of a drinker but I wish I had an ice cold mixed drink right now. Where I'm unaware of alcohol having a much lower freezing temperature so that when I drink it, I burn my tongue ever so slightly and get buzzed off of a horrible concoction. I have no shame.

A gin and tonic would be good too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Strawberry daiquiri. First I've had in a couple years. Going to have to work on the proportions. 

Crushed ice, frozen strawberries, rum, lime juice, sugar.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Strawberry daiquiri. First I've had in a couple years. Going to have to work on the proportions.
> 
> Crushed ice, frozen strawberries, rum, lime juice, sugar.


You own a cocktail book you experiment with?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> You own a cocktail book you experiment with?


No, I just google drinks or foods that I liked in the past. I bought a bottle of dark rum and finally got a blender. So I'm planning on making strawberry daiquiris and piña coladas. I got a bottle of cachaça a month or so ago so I was drinking a lot caipirinhas. That's about all I know how to make. Well, I can make gin and tonics, hahaha.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> No, I just google drinks or foods that I liked in the past. I bought a bottle of dark rum and finally got a blender. So I'm planning on making strawberry daiquiris and piña coladas. I got a bottle of cachaça a month or so ago so I was drinking a lot caipirinhas. That's about all I know how to make. Well, I can make gin and tonics, hahaha.


Just curious


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*かんぱい sas!*

*乾杯。*


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

The history of beer friday is fascinating...I didn't drink for a few years and decided "F-it!" got liquored up and spam posted a buddy on facebook while intoxicated...he thought it was awesome and since then it's kinda become a tradition lol...Essentially Beer friday involves getting drunk and ranting about stuff to get it off one's chest. If you know someone you can trust it's pretty liberating!


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I would love some nice wine right now, just want to sort of ease away into that alcohol-induced bubble of warmth lol. Doesnt help that my parents are kinda against that unfortunately.



komorikun said:


> Strawberry daiquiri. First I've had in a couple years. Going to have to work on the proportions.
> 
> Crushed ice, frozen strawberries, rum, lime juice, sugar.


Damn, cocktails. I've always wanted to have like some kind of cocktail hobby or something too lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The problem with Irish cream liqueur is that I can't tell how much I've drank. The bottle is brown. So today I go to drink some and only 1 cup was left in the bottle. :frown2: Disappointing.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

My Russian friend came through and found me the good stuff ♡♡♡ russkij standart
(not really hard to find but places near me haven't had it)


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've not read up on it really but what it did read said Peruvian Pisco is heavily imported to Chile...anyway, we only had the one bottle at my work but if I ever come across a Peruvian one I'll let you know, I'll be searching for it now! I'll also look up that drink Pisco Sour too, many thanks


 @Ekardy @Canadian Brotha I've never heard of Pisco. We have a gourmet grocery nearby that has every liquor imaginable. What does it taste like???

I just had a drink called a Wolfhound at a restaurant that was quite tasty. will have to go back to get the recipe......


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

kesker said:


> @Ekardy @Canadian Brotha I've never heard of Pisco. We have a gourmet grocery nearby that has every liquor imaginable. What does it taste like???
> 
> I just had a drink called a Wolfhound at a restaurant that was quite tasty. will have to go back to get the recipe......


It has a crisp, clean taste. It goes down pretty smooth. It's worth a try.

Pisco Sour is how most people enjoy it, if you don't like taking shots of it.
It's:
3 parts Pisco
1 part simple syrup
1 part fresh lime juice
1 egg white
Sprinkle of Angostura Bitters


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Ekardy said:


> It has a crisp, clean taste. It goes down pretty smooth. It's worth a try.
> 
> Pisco Sour is how most people enjoy it, if you don't like taking shots of it.
> It's:
> ...


Thanks! Sounds right up my alley!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

kesker said:


> @Ekardy @Canadian Brotha I've never heard of Pisco. We have a gourmet grocery nearby that has every liquor imaginable. What does it taste like???
> 
> I just had a drink called a Wolfhound at a restaurant that was quite tasty. will have to go back to get the recipe......


Pisco is a Chilean or Peruvian brandy, it's clear & goes down really smooth in a shot. It's abit tough to describe the taste though, it has a sort of "tang" to is for lack of better phrasing. Honestly though even if you didn't like that the smoothness of the shot it worth it & you can always chase it with your beer or cider or whatever. I'd recommend it having tried it recently


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Pisco is a Chilean or Peruvian brandy, it's clear & goes down really smooth in a shot. It's abit tough to describe the taste though, it has a sort of "tang" to is for lack of better phrasing. Honestly though even if you didn't like that the smoothness of the shot it worth it & you can always chase it with your beer or cider or whatever. I'd recommend it having tried it recently


Definitely settled then. I'll report back on my findings. Looking forward to doing some in-depth research.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

kesker said:


> Definitely settled then. I'll report back on my findings. Looking forward to doing some in-depth research.


I'll await your report while sipping these porters...


----------



## Jackthedog (Jul 29, 2018)

Do you guys really love tasting different alcohol beverages or is it just a cover for drinking way too much? LOL


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jackthedog said:


> Do you guys really love tasting different alcohol beverages or is it just a cover for drinking way too much? LOL


I try new things regularly enough but not often cocktails, can't be bothered to buy all the ingredients and make them and I'm not much interested in highly sugary drinks. I also work in a liquor store and have access or come across things that I wouldn't otherwise. I'm not one to browse in a liquor store but working in one things catch your eye as you're putting them away. Tonight I've been given 3 red wines I've never heard of, left over from the Wine Club they have here so I'll be trying them cause they are free. Wouldn't say I drink too much though, especially compared to some people I see come through the shop regularly...


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I drank alcohol. Maybe.... 3-4 months ago? I think it was a beer. Oh right. My dad gave me some beer in May to try.

I keep thinking lately maybe I should buy some beer or rum or something but since I am trying to skim off some pounds I just can't justify the calories.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Is Ekardy a Peruana?
> 
> Wonder if Pisco tastes like Singani.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singani


Pisco and Singani.... sounds like a trapeze duo.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

had a nice refreshing mojito at dinner. Feeling super relaxed.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> had a nice refreshing mojito at dinner. Feeling super relaxed.


I've still never had one.....living in the dark ages...:no


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> had a nice refreshing mojito at dinner. Feeling super relaxed.


I discovered those when I was In Cuba. **** that's pretty much all we drank (well we did drink a lot of beer also, lol). When I go to bars I buy it by the picture and share it with a buddy. Then we buy another picture. Then I usually don't remember much after that


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hahaha yes they catch up to you quickly. But really enjoyable. I only had 2, went to a movie after and wanted to enjoy it.


rockyraccoon said:


> I discovered those when I was In Cuba. **** that's pretty much all we drank (well we did drink a lot of beer also, lol). When I go to bars I buy it by the picture and share it with a buddy. Then we buy another picture. Then I usually don't remember much after that


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

rockyraccoon said:


> I discovered those when I was In Cuba. **** that's pretty much all we drank (well we did drink a lot of beer also, lol). When I go to bars I buy it by the picture and share it with a buddy. Then we buy another picture. Then I usually don't remember much after that


Having a mojito in Cuba would be a dream.
I mean what better place to have your first mojito than there?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

kesker said:


>


You'd have to have a full bar for that. Those are not commonly owned ingredients.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Hahaha yes they catch up to you quickly. But really enjoyable. I only had 2, went to a movie after and wanted to enjoy it.


The theatre I go to has a bar and you can also order mojitos and other booze (wine, beer, spirits) right in the movie theatre! It's so ****ing sweet! They have a full menu for food to!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> Having a mojito in Cuba would be a dream.
> I mean what better place to have your first mojito than there?


We were in Varadero for my sister's wedding and I had never even heard of a mojito before. I took to it quickly. The fresh mint leaves and the other juices drown out the taste of the rum. I ordered soo much ****ing booze down there even though it was all inclusive and when we were leaving I was still getting hammered and the bartender gave me a free bottle of authentic rum. I only brought it out for special occasions such as parties and it managed to last well over a year. I also brought back two boxes of a mix of cigars (romeo & juliet, cohiba, fonseca, etc).


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I just realized that the original poster of this tread's username is Bert Reynolds. I had a Bert Reynolds about a year ago or so. It goes down really smooth.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

rockyraccoon said:


> We were in Varadero for my sister's wedding and I had never even heard of a mojito before. I took to it quickly. The fresh mint leaves and the other juices drown out the taste of the rum. I ordered soo much ****ing booze down there even though it was all inclusive and when we were leaving I was still getting hammered and the bartender gave me a free bottle of authentic rum. I only brought it out for special occasions such as parties and it managed to last well over a year. I also brought back two boxes of a mix of cigars (romeo & juliet, cohiba, fonseca, etc).


Thats awesome! One day I hope to go there, I know they still have very limited visas for US citizens. It's definitely on my bucket list and I will get a mojito the second I'm there. 
The ones in Miami are great but... I compare it to having an authentic Creme Brûlée in France...there's a difference.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> Thats awesome! One day I hope to go there, I know they still have very limited visas for US citizens. It's definitely on my bucket list and I will get a mojito the second I'm there.
> The ones in Miami are great but... I compare it to having an authentic Creme Brûlée in France...there's a difference.


I flew down from Canada so there was not an issue. We had some American friends and they flew up here first then to Cuba then flew back to Canada then back to America. The reason why they had is because of what you said regarding visas and such. However, when you go to Cuba the customs officers by default don't stamp your passport because they don't want to leave a paper trail in case the American government finds out. (At least that was the policy when I went).

When I arrived at the customs station there was an old lady basically sitting in a plywood shed and she looks at my passport and nods. After that I had some kid with one of those metal detector things checking me, and my sister happened to be living in Maryland and she bought me a shirt from the Naval Academy. So I happened to be wearing that shirt and this kid thought I was a cadet at the academy and he praised me and shook my hand! I went along with the act and we talked about the navy vs the army and the whole time we were talking he forgot to properly check me for illegal goods.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn, beer makes me way more sleepy than wine does.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Damn, beer makes me way more sleepy than wine does.


If I drink a small amount of beer I will actually have a harder time falling asleep. However, if I drink a ****load of beer then it definitely puts me to sleep. Ironically, I have never got drunk off of wine because I can't stand the taste of it.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I picked this up at Aldi's today. They have an interesting selection of beer. I like this one quite a bit.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Is that Belushi ? an apt advertisment for chuggin whisky XD I just had a bottle of corona with slice of lime after work with dinner, now sleep 2 hours then do the night shift, double shift then off tommorow to sleep all day.


----------



## Konnek82 (Jul 23, 2014)

Had some Wild Turkey 101 after work, last night.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Henry Weston's cider
3 bottles for a fiver
8.2%
Tastes gorgeous
Yes pls


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Drank some woodford reserve (45%abv) last night, the absinth(55%abv)is terrible I ain't drinkin that unless I'm really hard up for a drink its basically paint thinner💪🎃


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Drinking one of my holiday favorites.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I got no booze left in the place


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

DIPA Citra Cryo.


----------



## mrunorthodox1 (Nov 8, 2018)

**** drinking


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Haven't had a drink in 3-4 weeks but I'm already preparing for the Thanksgiving solitary festivities. Drinking will commence on Wednesday night.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice! I do like me some Irish Cream.



komorikun said:


> Haven't had a drink in 3-4weeks but I'm already preparing for the Thanksgiving solitary festivities. Drinking will commence on Wednesday night.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Ugh had a little rum and coke and feel awful. I don't know why I bother drinking at all, at least 50% of the time it just makes me feel sick. I got no buzz, just went from feeling fine to immediately feeling nauseous and having a headache.

Idgi I guess I'm just unlucky (or maybe lucky? b/c I have less incentive to be an alcoholic or drink regulaly). My mom and step mom drink everyday and seem to enjoy drinking.

Maybe I should start smoking weed or something and just completely drop alcohol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

roxslide said:


> Ugh had a little rum and coke and feel awful. I don't know why I bother drinking at all, at least 50% of the time it just makes me feel sick. I got no buzz, just went from feeling fine to immediately feeling nauseous and having a headache.
> 
> Idgi I guess I'm just unlucky (or maybe lucky? b/c I have less incentive to be an alcoholic or drink regulaly). My mom and step mom drink everyday and seem to enjoy drinking.
> 
> Maybe I should start smoking weed or something and just completely drop alcohol.


I drank a lot of rum in high school and now more than one or two turns my stomach, perhaps you should look at other liquors or into mixed more complicated than something hard and pop or juice. Also, wine or ciders could be options too


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I drank a lot of rum in high school and now more than one or two turns my stomach, perhaps you should look at other liquors or into mixed more complicated than something hard and pop or juice. Also, wine or ciders could be options too


No this happens whenever I drink alcohol. I drink whiskey and beer too at home and the same thing happens.

I've just been drinking rum and (diet) coke lately because I am watching my calories.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

roxslide said:


> No this happens whenever I drink alcohol. I drink whiskey and beer too at home and the same thing happens.
> 
> I've just been drinking rum and (diet) coke lately because I am watching my calories.


Perhaps you have an allergy? Herb is nice too as I'm sure you're aware of my views on it


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I have my favorite bourbon, some nice brandy, and my Dark Shadows on hulu. I'm ready for the weekend!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kraken & Coke
finished that off so I switched to Jim Beam & coke now


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I went to 3 supermarkets since yesterday and resisted buying wine and cider. I don't know why it tempts me so much even though I don't really enjoy it all that much. Want to make alcohol a special treat rather than a weekly Friday-Sunday thing.

I'm planning out now what I will drink during the week long break I get from work (12/25-1/1). Thinking a couple types of cider (6 packs) and maybe I'll buy one bottle of beer. Don't like drinking more than one beer at a time. Rarely I get a craving for a beer but after one I'm done with it.

I'll get this one but I'm not sure what else.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I usually get my liquor from my local trader joes. It actually has quite a varied and cheap selection compare to the other ones I've seen oddly. But recently, they begin to lock their liquor shelf behind one of the checkout counters. So people will have to shout at the cashier in front of everyone else lining up to yell out what liquor they want to the cashier. There is no way I am comfortable doing that. Often times I get the cheap dark rum to make cocktails and I am anxious others will think and laugh "Geez.. she's getting the cheap and crappy stuff, she just wants to get wasted, must be an alcoholic." Especially twice I got the cheap dark rum only they will sell and I had the person next to me in line comment "oh wow, you really don't care what you drink huh? You just want to get drunk? I can relate lol..." I was so embarrassed.


I might have to just settle with Brandy and Eggnog this Xmas. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The Belgians & Germans make smooth and tasty strong beers, thank the gods! 11.3% & it goes down a treat


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> There is no way I am comfortable doing that. Often times I get the cheap dark rum to make cocktails and I am anxious others will think and laugh "Geez.. she's getting the cheap and crappy stuff, she just wants to get wasted, must be an alcoholic." Especially twice I got the cheap dark rum only they will sell and I had the person next to me in line comment "oh wow, you really don't care what you drink huh? You just want to get drunk? I can relate lol..." I was so embarrassed.


......You should tell the nozy beggers, "This is an upgrade for me I normally drink hand sanitizer" XD


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Belgians & Germans make smooth and tasty strong beers, thank the gods! 11.3% & it goes down a treat


Sure does, cheers !.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Overdrive said:


> Sure does, cheers !.


Cheers!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm glad I drink but not often. When I do I like margaritas, not a fan of hard liquor.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Home sweet home.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

All the strong ciders or "dry" ciders I've tried so far have been gross. Seems like any cider with more than 5% alcohol content tastes weird. I've tried several different brands.

Went to the liquor shop today. Buying stuff for my week off from work. I was going to buy this 4 pack of 16 ounce cans of cider. I tried the dry version of it and didn't like it but thought maybe the sweeter version would be okay. It's 6.5%. Decided last minute to just get one can instead of the pack. Good thing cause I'm trying it out now and it's not that great. Drinkable but .......


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Alcohol and edibles in the same night seems to give me heartburn. Almost never get heartburn otherwise.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Spiked eggnog.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Having some Asahi beer right now. I got one of those big cans. Sapporo beer is a little too pricey. The Kirin was on sale but last time I had it didn't like it as much as the others.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Made in Canada...hahahaha


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

got a Dewar's 12 Years Special Reserve in the company "white elephant" gift exchange.
not too shabby actually. 

Besides that and the usual goto get drunk stuff
the firestone 805 local beer is actually pretty decent.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Having some apple cider now. The Stella Artois one.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I’m 12 beer deep... wheeeee. Kill me.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Having this now. Brought from bevmo. It's pretty smooth. :b


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


I want to try Greek ouzo in the traditional style: with Ice and chilled water so it's cloudy and opaque. Would you recommend it? do you like it a lot? Is it a bit like bubble gum taste? I know it's aniseed but I recently drank some jagerbombs with a group of women and that drink tasted very bubbly gummy to me even tho jager has a lot of things in it as well as aniseed.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Slacker said:


> got a Dewar's 12 Years Special Reserve in the company "white elephant" gift exchange.
> not too shabby actually.
> 
> Besides that and the usual goto get drunk stuff
> the firestone 805 local beer is actually pretty decent.


What did you think if the Dewar's? I've only had the cheap stuff.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> What did you think if the Dewar's? I've only had the cheap stuff.


Not bad actually. I dislike most alcohol unmixed but this wasn't bad for sipping.

However I thought it was going to be much better as the 80's yuppy manager I have practically tried to trade it for his soul for it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I want to try Greek ouzo in the traditional style: with Ice and chilled water so it's cloudy and opaque. Would you recommend it? do you like it a lot? Is it a bit like bubble gum taste? I know it's aniseed but I recently drank some jagerbombs with a group of women and that drink tasted very bubbly gummy to me even tho jager has a lot of things in it as well as aniseed.


Depends if you like a sort of black liquorice vibe or not... it's kind of like a cross between Sambuca & Jagermeister if you've ever had it straight up(jager bombs are miles away from the taste on its own). At any rate Jager, Sambuca, & Ouzo are all great chilled so throw your bottle on the freezer for sure before serving it. I mean you can have it t room temp but that ain't how I do it. And yes Ouzo gets cloudy on ice or with a bit of water


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you Santa!! :drunk


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Hey CB, maybe it's the alcohol talking right now but I'm thinking that glass is looking very sexual with its very buxom and curvaceous feminine shape :spank :b :drunk


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

@Canadian Brotha

... as you can tell it doesn't take much to turn me on :grin2:


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Coffee and cocoa.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Had some Irish whiskey & Irish cream liquer & wine yesterday, some wine with dinner this afternoon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Shredder said:


> Hey CB, maybe it's the alcohol talking right now but I'm thinking that glass is looking very sexual with its very buxom and curvaceous feminine shape :spank :b :drunk





Shredder said:


> ... as you can tell it doesn't take much to turn me on :grin2:


it's an Oktoberfest Stein & it is meant to be feminine, the bow is supposed to be wrapped around the waist of a gal and the front actually looks like woman in Oktoberfest costume but it also has a brand so I turn it around for shots of different beers in it...but yes, it's an appealing glass, lol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I drank on Christmas but the last time I drank before that was in early August. I think I'm going to jump back on the sauce heavily over the next week then shut it down for a while. I can't stand being hungover.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> At any rate Jager, Sambuca, & Ouzo are all great chilled so throw your bottle on the freezer for sure before serving it.


When I'm at the bar I always order Sambuca on the rocks in a small glass and let it chill for a bit. It goes down way smoother.



Orb said:


> I don't know if it's just me - but I find the drink experience is better if the glass matches the liquid content. For example, I love Guinness - but if it is not served in a proper Guinness glass and just a generic beer one, then it is not as enjoyable.


I noticed in England that when I ordered a beer the glass they poured it in had the emblem of the beer on it. (It would be a crime to not serve Guinness in it's proper glass).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Orb said:


> I've been to the Kirin brewing factory in Hokkaido and it was some experience. In my opinion, the Kirin beer brewed in Japan is far superior to the one bottled and distributed in the USA. The Hokkaido water is so much better


I lived in Hokkaido before but it was so long ago that I don't remember what the beer tasted like. I drank more chuhais and Japanese wine than beer as I recall. Chuhais are stronger. Think I'll just stick with American beer unless I travel again. I only crave a beer once every couple months.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Depends if you like a sort of black liquorice vibe or not... it's kind of like a cross between Sambuca & Jagermeister if you've ever had it straight up(jager bombs are miles away from the taste on its own). At any rate Jager, Sambuca, & Ouzo are all great chilled so throw your bottle on the freezer for sure before serving it. I mean you can have it t room temp but that ain't how I do it. And yes Ouzo gets cloudy on ice or with a bit of water


Black liquorice .... Hmm.... There's gonna be a big difference between chewing liquorice and drinking a chilled boozy drink with Ice and water that tastes "something" like liquorice.

I don't wanna buy the bottle then not like it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Been researching how to open up a champagne bottle. Don't think I've ever opened one before. Makes me a little nervous. They say to loosen up the cage but not to remove it completely. Put your thumb on the cork just in case, point it towards the wall, and then turn the bottle slowly. 

I got some cheap champagne ($6) from Trader Joe's. 

When I was bar hostessing in Japan occasionally I'd get to drink some champagne if it was the customer's birthday. Was a nice break from the usual expensive Japanese whiskey/scotch/brandy (BARF). I remember this one time I was working with this little tiny Japanese woman. She must have been less than 5 feet tall/less than 90 pounds. But she had a mature, husky voice and I remember her saying some perverted innuendos to clients before. The bar was pretty empty so we were just sitting at the counter waiting for more customers. We were paid hourly, whether there were customers or not. She was telling me how she could drink whisky no problem but champagne would knock her off her feet. This puzzled me cause whisky is waaaaay stronger. She was telling the truth cause after one glass of champagne she rested her head on the bar counter and took a nap.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Had a couple of Blue Moons at a restaurant today. Had the first one on an empty stomach and it hit me kinda hard. Was slightly hard to walk out of there.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Had a couple of Blue Moons at a restaurant today. Had the first one on an empty stomach and it hit me kinda hard. Was slightly hard to walk out of there.


lol blue moon was a staple of the Wisconsin town I was in, out here in cali it's like.... blue what?

Oh and I am drinking Stone Ruination IPA (yep...ruination)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Black liquorice .... Hmm.... There's gonna be a big difference between chewing liquorice and drinking a chilled boozy drink with Ice and water that tastes "something" like liquorice.
> 
> I don't wanna buy the bottle then not like it.


It's not all that bad. I don't like black licorice candy either but I can handle Sambuca or Ouzo.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

How to open champagne, don't shake the bottle & hold onto the cork, we had some at christmas, well some kind of fizzy wine anyway : /


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I am currently drinking the most delicious beer I’ve ever had in my life. Breakfast Stout by Founders Brewing. It’s a double chocolate coffee oatmeal stout. I want this to last forever.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

riverbird said:


> I am currently drinking the most delicious beer I've ever had in my life. Breakfast Stout by Founders Brewing. It's a double chocolate coffee oatmeal stout. I want this to last forever.


They are amazing with some dessert.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

rockyraccoon said:


> It's not all that bad. I don't like black licorice candy either but I can handle Sambuca or Ouzo.


I'll still keep thinking about it. Today I just bought a bottle of martini rosso. This is good about 40/60 with the cranberry juice the 60. You add a splash of voddie into it and drink it on ice in a long tall glass. it's a martini rosso berry is the cocktail.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Slacker said:


> lol blue moon was a staple of the Wisconsin town I was in, out here in cali it's like.... blue what?
> 
> Oh and I am drinking Stone Ruination IPA (yep...ruination)


Blue Moon is pretty much a standard in the north east. 
When you go into a place and don't feel like deciphering the list of local craft beers you say "give me a blue moon!"(or yuengling haha)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

2.5 million people have died this year from alcohol related issues, a moments silence to remember our fallen brothers in arms.....New years resolution: stop looking up statistics XD


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I've been sober for 4 years and 5 days now. I'd hate to wake up with a ****ing hangover. I feel **** enough as it is and if 2018 didn't drive me back to the bottle, then nothing will. I'm drinking tea and might have a coffee with cream in a bit.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Your right pete it never solves anything anyway, I might join u in a spot of tea old boi, but my sisters makin hot whiskeys decisions, decisions, its tough at the top : /


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

blue2 said:


> Your right pete it never solves anything anyway, I might join u in a spot of tea old boi, but my sisters makin hot whiskeys decisions, decisions, its tough at the top : /


I just have no desire to drink. It fixes **** all. I wish I could feel proud for being sober for so long but I just feel like an idiot for using booze to temporarily cure depression and loneliness for so many years. Now having a drink would just instantly make me depressed. Just no point in doing it for me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Been researching how to open up a champagne bottle. Don't think I've ever opened one before. Makes me a little nervous. They say to loosen up the cage but not to remove it completely. Put your thumb on the cork just in case, point it towards the wall, and then turn the bottle slowly.
> 
> I got some cheap champagne ($6) from Trader Joe's.


I got the cork off okay. Didn't break any windows or blow out an eyeball. Made me real nervous. I sat in my hallway next to the front door with the bedroom and bathroom doors closed. Didn't want to break any windows or a mirror. That's the only spot in the apartment that is window/mirror/appliance free.

Took quite a bit of turning to get the cork off. Was getting a bit frustrated. Made a big popping noise but nothing went flying fortunately. Not thrilled with this brand of champagne. Was hoping for something sweeter. It's pretty dry. I do like dry wine but I prefer champagne to be sweeter.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Beer and college football :yes


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I found my alcoholic beverage of choice, hard kombucha. Tastes great and so far doesn't make me feel too sick (kind of)

My only issue is a bottle is 100 cals, that's worth like an apple I could eat instead.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Couple shots of brandy for medicinal purposes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There’s a 100 proof bourbon here I’d like to try, not in the budget currently though


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Natty Light baby.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

TJ's Stockyard Oatmeal Stout. Has a bit of an ashtray taste, I used to enjoy it but might pass on it next time.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I was wanting to try some Bailey's Irish Cream after finding some recipes for Irish coffee and milkshakes that use it, but a proper bottle was more expensive than I was expecting so I settled on a three pack of shot-sized bottles.

In Majora's Mask there's a milk bar that serves milk which is strongly implied to be intoxicating, and I guess ever since I first played it as a kid I've been interested in any real drink that uses dairy in someway. :um That's what first interested me about milk stouts actually.



Musicfan69 said:


> TJ's Stockyard Oatmeal Stout. Has a bit of an ashtray taste, I used to enjoy it but might pass on it next time.


That ashtray taste is the only thing I remember from when I tried it over a year ago tbh.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Barakiel said:


> I was wanting to try some Bailey's Irish Cream after finding some recipes for Irish coffee and milkshakes that use it, but a proper bottle was more expensive than I was expecting so I settled on a three pack of shot-sized bottles.
> 
> In Majora's Mask there's a milk bar that serves milk which is strongly implied to be intoxicating, and I guess ever since I first played it as a kid I've been interested in any real drink that uses dairy in someway. :um That's what first interested me about milk stouts actually.


The other brands of Irish Cream Liqueur are just as good as Bailey's and a lot cheaper. Brands such as: Carolan's, St Brendans, Molly's, Kavanagh, etc.

Just don't get a brand that is less than 17% alcohol (Sheelin, O'Mara's).


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm about 4 beer into an epic bender. I have a two-four of coors in the fridge (Which I guess technically is presently a two-zero) ^_^


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Barakiel said:


> That ashtray taste is the only thing I remember from when I tried it over a year ago tbh.


The reviews say coffee taste and if so it's like burnt instant coffee. I remember trying it like 5 years ago and it was better then, but my taste buds have probably evolved.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

komorikun said:


> The other brands of Irish Cream Liqueur are just as good as Bailey's and a lot cheaper. Brands such as: Carolan's, St Brendans, Molly's, Kavanagh, etc.
> 
> Just don't get a brand that is less than 17% alcohol (Sheelin, O'Mara's).


....I always get my mother a bottle of "coole swan" at christmas, I think it might be only available in Ireland though, not as sweet as baileys.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Straight and Narrow*



helpless said:


> After about a week or so of 3 drinks as my usual and two or 3 nites a whole four drinks from a 200 ml bottle of vodka, I'm back on my straight and narrow of only 2 drinks a day.
> 
> Last night for some variation of the usual rum or vodka and water, I drank 2 bottles of Gilbey's gin mixed with water.
> 
> Am thinking about possibly abstainning one day a week, possibly Sunday.


That post was quite a long time back, last year, and while I have started back abstaining on Sundays, I have lost count of how many Sundays it has been. Might not have started until after New Years, but don't have any distilled spirits in the house, and with the liquor stores closed tomorrow, my only option would be wine or beer, and I can't afford good tasting beer, and wine is too tempting to drink more than my Straight and Narrow limit of only two drinks a day, and besides, I do want to abstain at least one day a week.

Can't remember how long I've been on my two drinks a day rum ration, but for awhile I did go over my limit, and drank maybe 10 beers one day, not one right after another, and I certainly did not get "drunk," but it was cheap Pabst Blue Ribbon, and it gave me diarreah the next day, and that has been the last beer I've had, and I don't want any more.

As far as those "high gravity," high alcohol beers, "Ice" beers, I've also given them up because they just taste so horrible.

So, unless I win the Lottery or something, the cheap beers and ales taste too bad for me to drink, and the good tasting beers, even those with high alcohol content, that taste good, are too expensive for me.

So, it's just my daily rum ration of 2 mini bottles a day, mixed with reverse ozmosis water.

Another factor of staying on the straight and narrow is that I am taking statin drugs for my cholesterol, and while I have read that some researchers claim a person can drink as many as four drinks a day while on statins and not get liver damage, I don't want to take any chances, and during the recent time that I did go over my two a day limit, I abstained from the statins.

I am thinking of abstainng more than just one day a week, to ease my mind about taking a drug which, combined with heavy drinking, could cause liver damage (it's been the same with taking acetominophen, for many years, although I rarely have headaches, or any othe r body aches, and have even broken the 500 mg tablets in half and taken one and a half for a total of 750 mg, rather than the 1000 mg of two 500 mg tablets.

I don't see my use of acetominephin as significant enough to be of concern, although with having to take the statin drug every day to lower my cholesterol, I think I should possibly abstain from alcohol even more than one day a week, in addition to sticking to my straight and narrow of only 2 drinks a day.

I did drink one half bottle of Harvey's Bristol Cream, (total 3 drinks), which to my dismay had a metal screw cap, rather than a cork. I haven't had Harvey's Bristol Cream in so long I can't remember it being in a blue bottle, but this time it was.

Dry Sack is the only other Sherry called Sack today, that is available locally, and no half bottles as used to be available many years ago.

And, a full bottle of Dry Sack is way too expensive for me.

During my recent heavy drinking, I did get full bottles of the Christian Brothers, both dry and sweet Sherries, and preferred the dry one.

Doing some reading, And Wikapedia said that the Sherri-Sack that Sir John Falstaff so celebrated in the Shakespeare King Henry Plays, was not at that time fortified with Brandy, although Orson Wells claimed it was brandy fortified in Sir John's time.

Don't suppose it matters all that much, but my reading did reveal that the brandy did alter the flavor of the Sherry, or Sherri as it was called in Sir John's time, so if that claim that the Shakespeare days of Sherri-Sack was not fortified with Brandy, then the Sherry that we know today is not quite the same wine as what Sir John Falstaff loved so much.

If there are any real experts here on the board who knows who's right, Orson Wells, or Wikapedia, about fortified with brandy sherri or Sherry, I'd be glad to read your views on the matter.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

having the usual tonight - ye olde vodka + chaser


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yesterday 10pm: jack daniels brownest of the brown liquors, what's that ? you want me to drink you, ok then .... Today: My head is full of buzzy bee's : (


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, my abstinance day of Sunday is behind me, and it is now10:30 PM on Monday, my return to 2 mini bottles of spirits mixed with water day. I got one bottle of a Silver rum lower priced at 79 cents, and one mini of Gilbey's Gin also at that same lower price.

Not sure when the best time is to consume those 2 drinks. I need to get up earlier tomorrow, so it might be best to drink those 2 drinks before midnight.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> I was wanting to try some Bailey's Irish Cream after finding some recipes for Irish coffee and milkshakes that use it, but a proper bottle was more expensive than I was expecting so I settled on a three pack of shot-sized bottles.
> 
> In Majora's Mask there's a milk bar that serves milk which is strongly implied to be intoxicating, and I guess ever since I first played it as a kid I've been interested in any real drink that uses dairy in someway. :um That's what first interested me about milk stouts actually.
> 
> That ashtray taste is the only thing I remember from when I tried it over a year ago tbh.


Mmm, Bailey's Irish Cream is my favourite alcohol tbh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Debating beer tonight, a local porter or a French Canadian blonde wheat ale


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Pinot and gummies tonight. I think I have the ratio just about perfected.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

kesker said:


> Pinot and gummies tonight. I think I have the ratio just about perfected.


What type of gummies?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

komorikun said:


> What type of gummies?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^Just as I suspected.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

I love to drink, but when I do I need to get drunk otherwise it feels like a waste. I only ever do it when I go out or at a party though. 

Spirits only, can't stand beer. Favourite thing to drink is probably cognac at the moment.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Strawberry Daiquiri made with my blender*

frozen strawberries
lime juice
crushed ice
sugar
rum


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I only had 7 whiskeys : /


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Still on the straight and narrow of 2 mini bottles of 80 proofmm spirits withn water. Mon-Sat & abstaining on Sunday.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Well I said I wasn't gonna drink this weekend but it's 12.30 on Friday night on the cold dark, lonely sea of life & there's a beer of in the distance & I can hear it's sweet siren call beconning me towards the rocks 😞


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I washed out my big sports bottle I usually use for coffee and filled it with some cola and rum. It tastes pretty good, is inexpensive, and I don't have to go back and fourth mixing myself a new drink every hour or so :lol I'm alternating between youtube, this forum, watching "Super Store", tabbing in and out of a game, and petting my dork of a dog every time he comes up to me for attention. I feel bad for the doofus, he is looking all over the house for a toy I bought him a few days ago, and has been for the past hour, I had to hide it from him because he started to get a bit possessive of it.. now I feel like a complete jerk.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Today was going to be a day of abstinence, but the pizza is in the oven and I'm finishing a bottle of Pecorino (no alarm, it was opened last night and shared). To your health(s)!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I want a nice cold draft beer.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I wish alcosynth was on the market already, it would be nice to get rid of the hangover aspect of drinking, plus you can't get wasted on the stuff. When I drink, I like to maintain a nice balance in between tipsy and drunk. Supposedly it will be available for public consumption in the next five years, hopefully we will see it then. I think it would be pretty neat to be drinking synthehol, even if it is not produced by a replicator.






Last night I had six shots of rum mixed with rootbeer, over a four hour period of time. I watched "Aquaman", which I didn't enjoy very much, then we watched "The Dirt" on Netflix, which was okay although a bit cringy at times. I woke up with a hangover, although a few pain relievers were plenty to rid myself of the worst of it. Tonight I'll probably have some rum and cola, over another long period of time to enter my relaxed zone, and while doing so I'll probably play a few video games.

How glorious it would be, to be able to drink for six hours, without getting plastered and having a hangover though.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

i always lose this thread

but, here we are. checking in 1 2 3


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Red wine tonight but having it very late. Finished work early but it was raining for a couple hours, so I had to wait to go out shopping/walking. Got home late after the hitting the booze store and 2 grocery stores. Then just felt more like eating junk food than drinking. Had a small dosage of edible.

Was kind of funny how I went to grab my wine bottle opener but then realized that the wine I got tonight doesn't have a cork!!! hehehehe....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Red wine tonight but having it very late. Finished work early but it was raining for a couple hours, so I had to wait to go out shopping/walking. Got home late after the hitting the booze store and 2 grocery stores. Then just felt more like eating junk food than drinking. Had a small dosage of edible.
> 
> Was kind of funny how I went to grab my wine bottle opener but then realized that the wine I got tonight doesn't have a cork!!! hehehehe....


I'm thinking red tonight as well, Canadian Cab/Merlot










Should go well with my sandwich from Subway and my Pink Kush/Hash Plant/CBD salad


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I broke. Bought myself a nice little mickey of Grey Goose to have a тост или два. Or three or four or five, etc. Good quality clear liquor should lesson the hangover. Prepped with some magnesium and b vitamins too. Здравица


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

BleedingHearts said:


> Here we go... feelin dirty


Lol Ms.Jager making you feel dirty there? 

I'm glad I've never had any, I've only heard stories and rather keep it that way. I was a lightweight though so I know I would end up somewhere I shouldn't be. :blank


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

kesker said:


>


That looks good....although it's making me want a cream soda. :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

kesker said:


>


That looks amazingly refreshing ♡


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> BleedingHearts said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go... feelin dirty
> ...


It's only jager. Medicine. Cures the body and soul. A couple jagerbombs would cure anyone's opinion.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

@Ekardy @A Toxic Butterfly

Lol, it does make you want a cream soda. A friend sent this pic from Hawaii. Apparently this is a special Mai Tai made at this bar over there. As if I didn't have enough reasons to visit.


----------



## xRachel (Dec 12, 2010)

Damn this is the first time I've logged in for years. It's great how even when I was 13 I was on here being worried about things like high school. If only I knew it got worse, I'm 21 now and I literally NEED alcohol in order to be "my self" and not totally silent, not knowing what to say. Even with my boyfriend and close friends. It sucks.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Sober for 4 years and 4 months tomorrow.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Ive been sober for 2 weeks. I'm not as crazy which is nice.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's a bad sign when the cork breaks in half as you are pulling it up with your wine bottle opener. Bad sign even for a cheap wine. No wonder it was on sale for $3. Has a bit of cheap wine chemically smell to it too.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I wanted to drink with my cousins today because it was one of their birthdays, and I offered to buy rounds but they did not want to drink for various reasons, so I declined to drink because I never drink alone.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

*pours a Jim beam


F it *drink right out the bottle


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Steve French said:


> It's only jager. Medicine. Cures the body and soul. A couple jagerbombs would cure anyone's opinion.


Is this plein de sucre dégueulasse ?


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

how do you guys drink without flipping the bird to random cars


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, I've got a break up on my hands, and it looks like we both fell back to drinking. It's kind of medicinal at this point but at some point I will have to hit the breaks. Until then, to your health(s)! Beers just taste like water at this point so I've switched to cheap scotch.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

xRachel said:


> Damn this is the first time I've logged in for years. It's great how even when I was 13 I was on here being worried about things like high school. If only I knew it got worse, I'm 21 now and I literally NEED alcohol in order to be "my self" and not totally silent, not knowing what to say. Even with my boyfriend and close friends. It sucks.


I've coped similarly from age 18 until......Alcohol is medicinal to a degree. There was a time when it worked fairly well for me but not so much anymore.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

rabidfoxes said:


> Well, I've got a break up on my hands, and it looks like we both fell back to drinking. It's kind of medicinal at this point but at some point I will have to hit the breaks. Until then, to your health(s)! Beers just taste like water at this point so I've switched to cheap scotch.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

@kesker > yup, you got it! Bottoms up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> It's a bad sign when the cork breaks in half as you are pulling it up with your wine bottle opener. Bad sign even for a cheap wine. No wonder it was on sale for $3. Has a bit of cheap wine chemically smell to it too.


 Generally, I have never been pleasantly surprised by cheap anything. There's always a reason for why something is cheap. And it's usually not a pleasant one.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I had some white wine last night, I never drink wine much but it was a bottle that was lying around since christmas & I didn't have anything stronger was pretty good & gave a mellow buzz, I got a 70cl bottle of Jack Daniels on special offer today €25, was €34, some soda for a mixer, don't know if I'm gonna drink any tonight though, stuff I wanna do tomorrow, still probably will.


----------



## ideasunlimitedonline (Apr 11, 2019)

blue2 said:


> I had some white wine last night, I never drink wine much but it was a bottle that was lying around since christmas & I didn't have anything stronger was pretty good & gave a mellow buzz, I got a 70cl bottle of Jack Daniels on special offer today €25, was €34, some soda for a mixer, don't know if I'm gonna drink any tonight though, stuff I wanna do tomorrow, still probably will.


I just started branching into white wine. I'm usually a red wine or vidka gal, but what was the wine you had called?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

ideasunlimitedonline said:


> I just started branching into white wine. I'm usually a red wine or vidka gal, but what was the wine you had called?


....Hi sorry I might not see quotes or see them & forget to reply, it was called "Wolf blass eaglehawk Sauvignon Blanc" Australian wine apparently, it seemed nice but I'm no connissour.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Just finishing the second mini bottle of my daily rum ration, mixed with water, early today, since I've got to get up early tomorrow morning for "business" (what I get paid for doing) purposes).

Had been skipping Sunday for quite some time, feeling that one or more days of abstianance a week would be beneficial, and because of some of the drugs I am on for hypertension and high cholesterol, as well as acetomenphin, which can damage the liver if a perosn drinkins too much alcohol.

Two weeks or so ago, saw my doctor after a blood test which shoed my liver function as good, so for now, I'm back to taking a drink of alcohol 7 days a week, although living in an antique land with all kinds of contradictory laws abotu the sale of alccohol (state laws allow no package? alcohol sales on Sunday, including beer and wine, but restaurants and bars can sell you distilled spirits by the drink 24/7. Not sure if this is statewide, or nor.

Locally, beer and wine packages sales are allowed, with a special, higher priced license, despite state law forbidding it.

In my locality, many stores have the licesne for beer and wine package sales, although some store apparerntly don't have big enough sales to get that license, and of course the bars and restaurants, which I do not want to go to for a drink of rum are open 24/7? (or, are the hours restricted by law? I don't know everyting).

So, the past few Sundays it's been India Pale Ale. Firt Sundaty it ws Samuel Adams IPa, no price tag on gthe cooler shelf at the convenience store, real shock when I got to the checkout and it was $3.00 a pint for the 2 pints i purchased.

It was way way too bitter!

I amy have drunk IPA before but don't rememver it as being all that bitter.

Last week at that stgoree, two mix and match pints of IPA, these $2.00 or so per pint, my asking the clerk before making my purchase.

Those two didn't seem as bitter as the Samuel Adams IPA, but still didn't taste "good," to me.

Tomoroow, what will it be? Two half bottles of table wine? (can get fortified wine crossing stage lines, but don't want a whole bottle, becausea of the temptation to drink more than one. Also, might have to drive the car to find a store that sells sherry, which seems very rare today),

So tomorrow night is still to be decided.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drinking what little Maker's Mark I have right out of the bottle


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’ve not been much for fun since high school but I’m debating a bottle of high proof as I need some to get a new tincture brewing...all about the mix I guess


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've not been much for fun since high school but I'm debating a bottle of high proof as I need some to get a new tincture brewing...all about the mix I guess


You can set it on fire for added kicks!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

rabidfoxes said:


> You can set it on fire for added kicks!


....Blue flame on !! I did that with a bottle of absinthe once I bought to try, it tasted horrible & I was bored so I burned some of it, but I got drunk on other stuff & drank it anyway, at one of my badazz one man parties™️.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

blue2 said:


> ....Blue flame on !! I did that with a bottle of absinthe once I bought to try, it tasted horrible & I was bored so I burned some of it, but I got drunk on other stuff & drank it anyway, at one of my badazz one man parties™️.


One wo/man parties are the greatest. You get to be the *heart* of the party and nobody else lives to tell the tale!


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

All my ingredients for my reduced cal. mojito are assembled. I don't really like alcohol but mojitos are great, I hardly order them though because I know bartenders hate people who order mojitos lol.

yerba buena mint (from my garden) <4 cal
club soda 0 cal
stevia (instead of simple syrup) 0 cal
lime juice - 20 cal
rum - 78 cal

so ~100 cal

I also have a shaker and muddler (from way before) even though I hardly drink lol.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I decided I could only have a little bit of a buzz today, so I only bought four beers. At least that's how I justified it. I got four beers of percentage ranging from 6.5% to 8.5% three tallboys and one bottle. Bottoms up!


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Had a few beers this evening. Not normal for a Tuesday usually only drink on the weekend. Amazing how a few beers reduces the anxiety. Only short term relief but it is relief from anxiety


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Pilfered 2 cans of hard cider and 1 bottle of beer from the work potluck yesterday. Used to be that once a month the owner of the company would provide free lunch. But lately it's been potlucks. Not sure if the owner is being cheap or what.

I'm really not into potlucks since my cooking is horrible and I'm too cheap to buy something. Plus I'm really too tired after work to go to the supermarket since I don't have a car. The owner did at least buy some beers and ciders for everyone. But almost no one had any. Think it's considered okay to drink while you are there with everyone but get the feeling looked down on to take booze home for later enjoyment. Whatever. There was plenty leftover.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm out of tequila, but I believe there's a bottle of vodka with my name on it in the wine rack.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I have a bottle of whiskey & no work tomorrow, I should really go to the gym tomorrow, but down the hatch me thinks 😉


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Not really, I'm a "cheap" person...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

ShotInTheDark said:


> Not really, I'm a "cheap" person...


...I'd give you some of mine if I could :yes


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

blue2 said:


> ...I'd give you some of mine if I could :yes


 Darn, I accidentally posted on wrong topic...
Mobile version often frustrates me when opening wrong topics instead what I actually select...


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Drank some Christian Brothers plain Sherry (was it Golden Sherry?), and I didn't like it at all just too sweet.

Can't find Chrisitan Brothers cocktail Sherry, but did try Fairbanks plain Sherry which wasn't sweet, but not all that dry.

Also, really splurged and got a bottle of Dry Sack, which I have not had any of in many years.

It was as good as I remember it, but with my low income, I can't keep buying Dry Sack.

I abstained one Wednesday, my former schedule being to abstain on Sunday only, then got off of my Sunday abstaining, and drank 7 days a week.

Last week, I abstained Saturday, and this week Sunday, so I am planning to make my new schedule drinking 5 days a week, Mon-Fri, then abstaining Sat-Sun.

I have thought about reducing my drinking even more to 4 days a week, abstaining Sat-Sun, and also on Wednesday, but for the present, I think I'll stick with abstaining on Sat-Sun only.

I am beginning to loose my taste for Rum, my Number One alcoholic nostrum since probably 1991.

In fact, I'm beginning to find fewer spirits, and no malted beverages that I like, with the exception of O'Doul's no alcohol, dry Sherry being my preferred alcoholic nostrum for now, but I have been trying some of the mutiple distilled vodkas, which have virtually no taste at all, and which I might prefer over rum as far as spirits go.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

@helpless > You might want to try these, if you haven't already:

Sherry > anything labelled as 'fino sherry'. It's very, very dry. So good. Sells out fast. Not expensive. If you like your sherry dry, this will beat cream sherry hands down.

Vodka > I've been making vodka martinis lately, and really like them because martini and lemon zest add a tiny bit of flavour to vodka, yet it doesn't become a strong flavoured drink. Ice cubes + 1.5 shot vodka + 3/4 shot of martini (white, extra dry - anything less than 'extra dry' and you end up with too much flavour, unless you like it that way). Shake (or if you don't have a shaker, stir until chilled). Strain. Squeeze some of the oils from the lemon rind on top, but don't put the lemon in the drink. If you need a low-faff drink, you can just keep vodka in the freezer and martini in the fridge, skip on the ice and hope for the best.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Crafts & Belgian Beauties at 8.5% ABV each...I like my beers dark, strong, & smooth or light, strong, & smooth if they are wheat ales...basically I'm just not big on lagers, lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I want vodka.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Had a couple drinks, saw a couple things, no big deal


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Past 2 weeks, I have given up the abstaining Saturday and Sunday, and am now drinking seven nights a week.

I have gone to 3 drinks of expensive cream sherry on Wednesdayt nights, but think I might give that up this week.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sipping Gentleman Jack, double mellowed tennessee whiskey while eating lemon/lime flavored ice-cream, this is my new favorite thing :yay


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Coworker got me a six pack of Rosé Cider for me because I found some keys he had lost. It's not bad. Not too sweet. 6.9% alcohol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Coworker got me a six pack of Rosé Cider for me because I found some keys he had lost. It's not bad. Not too sweet. 6.9% alcohol.


 How do you do it? I drank too much of that Mad Dog stuff too fast one time and that was all it took to make me never want more alcohol. Tasted like kool aid. Tore me up. :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> How do you do it? I drank too much of that Mad Dog stuff too fast one time and that was all it took to make me never want more alcohol. Tasted like kool aid. Tore me up. :lol


I didn't drink it all in one night. I'm having 2 cans per night. I like the taste of most types of alcohol (not beer, scotch, or whiskey though) and at least the first few hours of the effects. I can't become a full-blown alcoholic but there is definitely that tendency. Most likely coming from my mom's father. He was full-blown "functional" alcoholic. My dad said that my mom didn't get hangovers and that she (5 foot 2) could drink him under the table.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I've had about 2/3rds of a two-six tonight. That's what we of my part of Canada call a 26 ounce 750 ml bottle of alcohol. I'm feeling a bit sick, but I haven't vomited yet or felt close to blackout city. Though I probably should at this point. I decided this would be my last bottle of alcohol I drink for some time. I hope I can stick to it. I have to pickup my friend from the airport at midnight tomorrow so that should keep me good for that long. I've been doing my research and goddamn the **** is bad for a person. I really started drinking for stress and anxiety reasons. Seems foolish when you consider alcohol causes shrinkage and damage to the prefontal cortex, leading to an inability to perceive facial expressions, speech patterns, and theory of mind. 15% of alcoholics kill themselves. Pretty disturbing number. It has even been shown to have diminishing returns on killing anxiety. Yes, the more you drink, the less effective it is at numbing the social inhibitions.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Coors! I also got another work shirt from the beer store. The lady behind the counter asked me "Do you want a Coors shirt?" YES! "Red or Grey?" , "Grey!" :3


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Irish Cream- 17%*

Drinking this one but don't like it as much as the other brands or Irish cream I've tried. Think I like other Irish cream brands more- such as Molly's, Carolan's,
or St. Brenndan's.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Canadian Crafts & Belgian Beauties at 8.5% ABV each...I like my beers dark, strong, & smooth or light, strong, & smooth if they are wheat ales...basically I'm just not big on lagers, lol


That is a nice top you have there.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Here comes the noob who forgot how to embed. I stained her. I stain everyone I touch with stain~


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

rabidfoxes said:


> @helpless > You might want to try these, if you haven't already:
> 
> Sherry > anything labelled as 'fino sherry'. It's very, very dry. So good. Sells out fast. Not expensive. If you like your sherry dry, this will beat cream sherry hands down.
> 
> Vodka > I've been making vodka martinis lately, and really like them because martini and lemon zest add a tiny bit of flavour to vodka, yet it doesn't become a strong flavoured drink. Ice cubes + 1.5 shot vodka + 3/4 shot of martini (white, extra dry - anything less than 'extra dry' and you end up with too much flavour, unless you like it that way). Shake (or if you don't have a shaker, stir until chilled). Strain. Squeeze some of the oils from the lemon rind on top, but don't put the lemon in the drink. If you need a low-faff drink, you can just keep vodka in the freezer and martini in the fridge, skip on the ice and hope for the best.


Thanks for the advice, rabidfoxes. What do you think about the 7X vodka? It seems to have virtually no taste at all, which is supposedly the mark of a good Vodka. Have no had any sherry lately. I don't think I have seen Fino sherry in any stores I have gone to, but will look for it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Trying to keep my drinking down to *every other weekend*. Every weekend is rather unhealthy and it also becomes a compulsion rather than a treat. End up not appreciating it as much.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Interesting, I'm gonna try & keep my soberness down to weekdays : /


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Wasn’t planning on drinking today, but now I’m two and a half beers down and feeling it. Alcohol hits me fast. I’ll be drunk by the time the third beer is gone.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Yellow Tail Smooth Red Blend 13.5%*


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Cheers


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Still my ususal two drinks a day, although I plan to quit for awhile before my next blood test prior to my doctor visit.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No drinking for me this weekend since I had a bottle of wine last weekend.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wine= 13.5%
Cider= 6%
Coffee Liqueur= 21%
Chocolate Vodka= 35%


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

@komorikun that looks like a good evening!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Chocolate Vodka= 35%


Yikes, never heard of it, I wonder would that be a good combination ?


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

doesn't look like much but these things are pretty good

probably the best flavor too along with mai thai

they also have a mudslide flavor if you're into that sort of thing


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Wine= 13.5%
> Cider= 6%
> Coffee Liqueur= 21%
> Chocolate Vodka= 35%


I miss Coffee liquor, when I lived in Maine I used to purchase "Allen's coffee Brandy" the stuff was so delicious.










It was inexpensive too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

blue2 said:


> Yikes, never heard of it, I wonder would that be a good combination ?


I'll find out tonight. Haven't had it yet. Vodka comes in all sorts of flavors apparently.



















https://www.smirnoff.com/en-us/vodkas/flavors/


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Just did a taste test. 

I like the chocolate vodka more than the coffee liqueur. The chocolate vodka was a new flavor for me. It really does taste chocolatey. Interesting flavor. Might be good on the rocks. 

The coffee liqueur is overly sweet. Almost tastes like maple syrup. Could be the brand though. I'll try a different brand next time. My local booze shop has hundreds of types of of these mini alcohol bottles. Good for trying something new.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Like 6 shots of Cooper's Craft


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ &#128558; That's quite a glass of wine my sister used to own a glass that held an entire 750cl bottle so she could legitimately say she likes the odd glass of wine  ..... 
@komorikun, yes that's what I find with some liquers, one or two glasses are nice, then the sweetness overpowers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

blue2 said:


> ^^ &#128558; That's quite a glass of wine


What's the point of a glass if it ain't full? It's not whiskey or brandy, lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> What's the point of a glass if it ain't full? It's not whiskey or brandy, lol


Indeed, rhetorical question, what's the point of a glass if you can use a bucket ? :lol... Well a connoisseur would probably say to let it breath, swirl & sniff, release the aroma's on your palette, this guy knows....kinda funny, I know it's with scotch but can work with wine XD


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Just took a giant gulp of Fireball from the bottle since I don't have a shot glass. Classy.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

White wine is so underrated. Easy down the hatchett, gets you steaming. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

blue2 said:


> Indeed, rhetorical question, what's the point of a glass if you can use a bucket ? :lol... Well a connoisseur would probably say to let it breath, swirl & sniff, release the aroma's on your palette, this guy knows....kinda funny, I know it's with scotch but can work with wine XD


Funny, listened to a podcast on Scotch Whiskey & the hardcore people are very much like winos but then if you're drinking bottles worth hundreds of dollars probably best to follow the protocols...I'm not much for blended Scotches though, single malts are where it's at


Callum96 said:


> White wine is so underrated. Easy down the hatchett, gets you steaming. What more could you ask for?


I don't like white wines at all, they can be good for cooking, that's about it for me


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> the hardcore people are very much like winos but then if you're drinking bottles worth hundreds of dollars probably best to follow the protocols...I'm not much for blended Scotches though, single malts are where it's at.


Yup basically winos/addicts with a sense of identity, control, still a sliver of self respect so they can drink poison & flail around in oblivion for a while without getting completely lost in it, it's intriguing cause it's a delicate balance to maintain.

I'm not fond of scotch at all, but I like his high class wino mumbo jumbo &#128578;


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Xats


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

6 Stella's down the hatch and it's only 19h. Strap in, boiis

Any aficionados of Polish wodka's here, btw?


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I'll find out tonight. Haven't had it yet. Vodka comes in all sorts of flavors apparently.


Aye. I recommend a nice Polish hazelnut, and a Ukrainian pepper


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, I think I need vodka to get me through this dark winter. Cider and wine aren't cutting it. It's so cold.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Yes, I think I need vodka to get me through this dark winter. Cider and wine aren't cutting it. It's so cold.


Rye or bourbon in herbal teas, 1/4 - 3/4 ratio, that's the way of the winter


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Those vodka skulls are really expensive. They come in different sizes too. The 750 ml one is the size of a baby's skull-$55. The 1.75 liter one is more adult size but that's like $100 before tax....omg. Then they had an Aurora one that includes 2 shot glasses.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@komorikun

You know, I think I remember seeing something like that at the liquor store years ago. I don't know if it was the exact same thing but it was probably 2004ish.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Had my blood drawn Friday two weeks before Friday of last week, after abstaining from alcohol for 5 days.

A week later, Friday week before last, saw the doctor, who said my liver and kidney functions were OK and lowering my LDL (bad) cholesterol was very good.

Went back on my daily rum ration after the blood drawing. One night these past 3 weeks drank a half bottle of harvey's bristol creme, and another night a whole bottle of Christian Brothers Golden Sherry which was too much and really didn't give me much feel good, spacing the drinks about an hour or so apart.

Also abstained the night before seeing the doctor for the results of my blood test.

On Sundays with no package stores selling spirits open, I have drunk Hurricane High Gravity Lager 10% abv, but it's sold out at the cojnvenience store across the highway from my shack. Hurricane tastes ok for those high gravity nostrums most of which I do not like the taste of.

It's Sunday morning, and I don't know when I'll get to sleep or wake up latter this morning or early afternoon. Just had my run ration of two mini bottles of Bacardi Silver and water.

Still got some internettting to do. I bought the lastas bottle of Hurricane Lager from that c store the week before last, and last week they had not restocked it, so Sunday Night's nostrum was IPA , forgot the name, but while it was OK, but a bit more bitter than I'd prefer, it was still much better than the "ice" beers which I really can't tolerate.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Laphroaig Quartercask definitely isn’t for the faint of heart, & it needs a bit of water(in my case more than the traditionalist recommend), to really sip it. The heavily peaty/oaky Scotches are a bit much for my taste


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

More money. This is the key to successful drinking. The longer you've been at it the more imperative it becomes to drink high end liquor.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

kesker said:


> The longer you've been at it the more imperative it becomes to drink high end liquor.


Makes sense, you should always aim to better yourself if you're a drunk, aim to be a connoisseur.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


>


 TBH, for the first several hundred or so times I heard this song, I didn't even think about the fact that it was about alcohol. I just liked the way it sounds. My mind kinda deletes lyrics unless they're really good lyrics. Many of the songs I listen to I couldn't tell you what they're about. I just like the way it sounds. I'm kinda dumb like that. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

B-Day Shots!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Got a 70cl bottle of Hennessy brandy & a bottle of 5 star sandeman port, mix 1 part brandy to 2 parts port it's a really nice drink to sip, never had port before.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm having vodka (Pinnacle). Was supposed to be for Thanksgiving weekend but I couldn't help myself.

Edit: Definitely does make me feel warm even in this cold room (65F/18C).


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

bought 16 tall cans of guinness and I'm finishing of the last of the bunch. I still have 4 Coors in the fridge from the 24 pack I bought on...erm...friday! I may not identify as a welder anymore but I can still down alcohol like one! :3


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^ Why are you not a welder ?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Also bought blood orange Italian soda. The blood orange soda is a little too sweet and the grapefruit is a little too bitter with the vodka. Just not a big fan of grapefruit. But anyways that's what I'm drinking over my week long holiday from work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Tried Legent Bourbon which is super smooth & Peruvian Pisco this time, both bottles are gone but some rum remains


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

These times require more vodka. Drinking more of the cheapo French vodka (Pinnacle) and Italian blood orange soda.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Fairly good gin.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I purchased 2 1.75L Cruzan spiced rum bottles, at about $12 a bottle it is cheap but tasty. Spiced rum is spiced rum, I've had all kinds and the $35 bottle tastes about the same as the $12 bottle. At least it does to me, my taste buds may be off, but I am kind of glad they are. I mean, I mix the stuff with cola - or a blue citrus caffeinated juice which is more or less Koolaide so it is not like I get much of the flavor regardless.



I was expecting all of the liquor to be sold out, but it is not yet. In fact, the Walmart plaza was surprisingly empty today. I did not venture into Walmart, but the liquor store which is separate was empty. It was also well stocked 



So, now I am sipping away at a big mug, filled with a blue citrus flavor, and a shot of rum. It tastes surprisingly good  I'm not sure exactly what the blue is supposed to taste like, it is not blueberry, whatever it is, it tastes pretty good.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

Drinking a pint of vodka in one night is pretty much over for me. I used to get such a big high, but now it's garbage and the hangover is a nightmare. I guess it's for the best but my life is so boring. BORING


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Rum and Koolaid are a nice way to pass through a pandemic


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

DeliveryDude said:


> Drinking a pint of vodka in one night is pretty much over for me. I used to get such a big high, but now it's garbage and the hangover is a nightmare. I guess it's for the best but my life is so boring. BORING


That was the entirety of 2015 for me, I was drinking maybe around a pint of vodka not necessarily every night but most nights, I had a job that was paying decently so I was able to work part-time leaving a hell of a lot of time during the week to drink (and be majorly hungover every day at work), I was more depressed than usual that year. Basically 2015 was an entire year lost for me, nothing gained.

I still drink regularly, but not nearly as much though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Drinking gin tonight. 

Got sick of vodka. Been drinking it for weeks. So went to the booze store tonight. 750 ml bottle. Nice change. Going to have to look for a mixer. I just mixed some old lemon/lime juice I had in the fridge (squeeze a while back).


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Drinking's the only thing getting me through this quarantine. Merlot for tonight.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't stand the really hard stuff but I could go for beer about now.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I can't stand the really hard stuff but I could go for beer about now.


Me too, Dave, it's been months. All I got is hard stuff. Beer sounds so refreshing.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I can't stand the really hard stuff but I could go for beer about now.


It is so much cheaper though, I can get 750ML of spiced rum for about $13, that is about equivalent to 37 beers. I mix it in a big jug with ice cubes water, and a grape flavored liquid, the first few sips I can barely taste the rum, then after that I can't taste anything other than a grape drink :lol

The hangovers are less severe too, if I were to drink 8 beers I would be feeling it the next day. With 8 shots, I don't feel anything because I spread them out over a few hours, I think all of the water I mix with the rum, cuts back a lot on the hangover. I bet if I just drank the shots straight, I would feel horrible the next day though.

With that said, I really do enjoy the taste of beer, it just gets expensive. It also takes up too much space in the refrigerator, and I don't like to store it out of refrigeration because it seems to get a funky taste after I let it warm up, then cool it down again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@zonebox

I have the opposite reaction. If I drink any hard stuff at all, I start feeling sick almost immediately and the hangover is severe. I generally don't even like the taste of beer enough to drink enough of it to get really drunk so it's a good way to ease into a nice comfortable buzz and then stop. I don't like the feeling of being totally hammered at all so yeah. But then again, I'd probably be drinking light beer if I was drinking anything and when I used to drink a couple of beers every night it was usually something like Guinness because it has better flavor (Though MGD wasn't terrible). But yeah. When I did drink beer I usually bought the fancy stuff because I didn't drink enough of it to make it expensive.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

That reminds me. The alcohol store I went to yesterday has old people's hour too. Just like the supermarkets. 9am to 10am only old people can shop for their booze.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Rhubarb flavored gin, got it out of curiosity & it is not great, I gotta stop buying expensive.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm not drunk but I wish I was so I'm just going to make myself at home.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


>


Having this again.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The last drops left....


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Now that summer is here- caipirinha time.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

Who wants to get blasted tonight? I'm bored AF. I'm tired of vodka though. 



I need some hard stuff that I can flavor. It has to be cheap though. If I'm gonna slowly kill myself, I don't wanna waste money too! LOL Any suggestions?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^I don't really like vodka, doesn't agree with me, I like the darker ones, Brandy/port is great for sipping, one part brandy to 2 parts port. 

I had some last week, though I didn't go for the dirt cheapest options, will get you blasted in no time & scores highly on the slowly killing front.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

blue2 said:


> ^^I don't really like vodka, doesn't agree with me, I like the darker ones, Brandy/port is great for sipping, one part brandy to 2 parts port.
> 
> I had some last week, though I didn't go for the dirt cheapest options, will get you blasted in no time & scores highly on the slowly killing front.


Never tried brandy. Vodka makes you sick? I used to get a big freaking buzz on Vodka but now it's mostly a small buzz that quickly flat lines. That probably just means I drink too much and the party is over though. LOL


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

DeliveryDude said:


> Never tried brandy. Vodka makes you sick?


No, I mainly don't like the taste even with mixer & it seems to screw with my head, make me more anxious over most other stuff in withdrawal/hangover period, though I still drink it the odd time.

Hennessy cognac, combined with sandeman port is very good though quite expensive, I buy it the odd time, other than that I'd buy Irish whiskey (Jameson, Power's or just sample various small batch brewers) or US whisky (Jack daniels, Woodford reserve, gentleman jack etc) the odd time, though rarely the cheapest, you have to go a couple of steps up in price for the more decent stuff.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

I had some sour vodka drinks last night. I normally don't bother mixing but I thought I would try. Alright I guess.


----------



## outherebrothers (Dec 1, 2017)

Yeah 40 shots, I ended up on 20 doubles a day plus 16 pints of cider (instead of 6 like when i first posted this 2 and a half years ago) and the inevitable happened on 5th December 2019 and I suffered acute kidney failure, added to my already damaged liver, pancreas and heart means I can no longer drink alcohol ever again. Just over 6 months sober now. Sorry for taking 2 and a half years to reply lol, I hardly go on this website.


----------



## outherebrothers (Dec 1, 2017)

cubsfandave said:


> @outherebrothers Wow, so that's like 40 shots a day? Thats John Bonham territory! I can't blame you. The urge to escape is high in our situation.


Yeah 40 shots, I ended up on 20 doubles a day plus 16 pints of cider (instead of 6 like when i first posted this 2 and a half years ago) and the inevitable happened on 5th December 2019 and I suffered acute kidney failure, added to my already damaged liver, pancreas and heart means I can no longer drink alcohol ever again. Just over 6 months sober now. Sorry for taking 2 and a half years to reply lol, I hardly go on this website.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Just made a White Russian. These are dangerous, they taste just like iced coffee to me which I'm obsessed with and could drink all day...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

riverbird said:


> Just made a White Russian. These are dangerous, they taste just like iced coffee to me which I'm obsessed with and could drink all day...


I remember having a few too many of those at a bowling alley one time. Delicious, but dangerous for sure.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Drinking is bad & you're all gonna die, I hope you realise that : /


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

blue2 said:


> Drinking is bad & you're all gonna die, I hope you realise that : /


but won't you be joining us? ( ͠o ~ õ)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

cafune said:


> but won't you be joining us? ( ͠o ~ õ)


Perhaps, I will occasionally wet my whistle @[email protected]


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm getting interested in drinks (wine, whiskey e etc). Any recommendation? I like sweet flavors, like cherry and amarula.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Very smooth, bursting with flavour.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

10k said:


> I'm getting interested in drinks (wine, whiskey e etc). Any recommendation? I like sweet flavors, like cherry and amarula.


Irish cream liqueur tastes a lot like amarula. I remember how amarula was popular in Brazil for some reason. Even though it's from South Africa.

Most any hard liquor can be made sweet in a cocktail. I like rum in piña colada and strawberry daiquiri. There are also all sorts of different types of flavored vodkas.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

^i've always felt so lame when i had sweet drinks but i still think they're the best kind.

it may be too late(or too early? it's definitely one of the two) for wine but i dunno i'm really feeling half a bottle rn. all the sighs.


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Irish cream liqueur tastes a lot like amarula. I remember how amarula was popular in Brazil for some reason. Even though it's from South Africa.
> 
> Most any hard liquor can be made sweet in a cocktail. I like rum in piña colada and strawberry daiquiri. There are also all sorts of different types of flavored vodkas.


Thank you! I'm gonna search for those... That's true, amarula is very popular here. I think due to the sweet flavor. Flavored vodkas really catch my attention , sounds good!

Cheers


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope British breweries re-branding to imitate American craft beer like this doesn't become a trend:



















I tried both a while back and I don't think I noticed any difference in the taste fortunately.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

It makes me spam, sorry bout that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Finally back in stock...8.2% of smooth, delectable German Wheat Ale! Perfect for when I get home from work & put on the fights


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Went to the booze store. Got Yellow Tail Chardonnay, Pinnacle vodka (750ml), and a 6 pack of Italian soda to go with the vodka. First time to try out this flavor of San Pellegrino.

I really need a drink what with my job problems and my sister's storage room/suicide drama. Haven't had a drink in several weeks.


* *


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> I hope British breweries re-branding to imitate American craft beer like this doesn't become a trend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that wells one is my favorite beer. have a hard time finding it, though.

never seen that other one.

-------

bought a bunch of alcohol just cause...sometimes I am more addicted to buying alcohol than actually drinking it.

so i have like a 30 pack of hamms beer, a 12 pack of angry orchard cider (now 11 pack), a 6 pack of bottled sam adams octoberfest beer (now 5 pack), a 375 ml handle of fireball whiskey, a 12 pack of that truely hard seltzer stuff, 4 smirnoff ice bottles left, 2 jack daniels hard sodas left, a tall can of truely hard seltzer, a tall can of white claw, a tall can of natty light strawberry lemonade, and 6 bud light variety pack cans left.

I don't drink that much as I used to so this should last me a while...assuming I dont go out and buy more.

no one comes over either so yeah but would be willing to share if that situation arose.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

do not drink hard cider after putting it back in the fridge, haha. tasted really flat!


----------



## ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone (Sep 2, 2020)

Got blackout drunk last night. As usual. I finished my last handle of vodka. Not. It won’t be my last. I don’t think I’ll ever quit and I don’t want to. I’ll buy another bottle when I get my first two paychecks from my new job, just to ensure I don’t stay an unemployed drunk bum. It’ll have to be on a weekend. I’m hoping to keep this job until I get fired. I can’t lose another job to quitting or alcohol.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah it was an ordeal trying to post a pic but i did it haha


kinda though idk how to do it without text so i typed this out


this tastes pretty good.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Had a 40 oz. of crappy unmentionable malt liquor and compounded the sorrow with sad folk music. Yay! But I haven’t a had a night with my feelings like this in a while. It is welcome. Good night!


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I got some fireball and a couple tall cans of crappy beer. Monday night, woo!


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Had a gross beer earlier and just now made a White Russian. Yum.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I like the can a lot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

corona extra tonight


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I drank brandy/port, gin, white wine spritzers for 3 days now, I love Christmas.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

For Saint Patrick's day, we purchased Guinness beers to cook our corned beef in. We have four in the fridge, taking up space, and in the warmer weather I don't really find them that tasty. I'm not very much into stout beers lately, they are a bit too strong for me. The inner nut in me decided to make it more palatable, so I poured a bottle in my largest glass, added a bit of half and half, some splenda sweetener, and vanilla extract. It is not really all that bad. It looks like coffee, kind of tastes like it or perhaps what I consider coffee considering I only drink coffee with creamer and sweeteners, but yeah - it is okay.

I think though, what I have done is sacrilege.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

This pumpkin ale I purchased from Aldi is pretty damned tasty. My wife even likes it, and she doesn't enjoy ale at all.








​I was only going to have two, but after drinking part of this one I tossed a third ale in a pan with ice to chill it fast. I think this may just be my all time favorite ale I've tried, as far as beer like drinks it comes right after my favorite which is Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat. 

I hope they carry this for a while. I could see myself sipping away at these throughout autumn 🙃

Ya know, I've been thinking of picking up brewing my own beer again. It has been a few years, but I would love to try to duplicate the taste this has.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

Mmmm the way of the pumpkin is intriguing to me 🎃..


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Tonight I have some apple flavored beer, the cheap stuff. I like Busch lite, it reminds me of a cheap miller lite. I think the reasoning is because they use a corn adjunct that sweetings the flavor, while beers like Budweiser use a rice base which I don't find as palatable. Busch definitely doesn't compare with more expensive beers, but due to a low price point I find it does well enough.









Got some gaming going on too!​I just cracked it open now, and it does have an apple flavor to it, but lacks any familiar taste that busch usually provides. It's okay, but not in anyway memorable. I think it tastes kinda like a really cheap carbonated apple juice, that has been watered down with a bit of bitterness mixed in. I'm not going to purchase it again, but considering how close we are to autumn I decided to get it.. unfortunately it only came in a 24 pack so I'll be drinking this for the next few weeks.

I still have three of the pumpkin ales I wrote about above, and look forward to cracking those open later on.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

_Dusts off thread_

I did not choose this, rather it was bought for me.







​It does not taste horrible, but I don't like sweet beverages as they tend to make my stomach twist into knots. I was thinking of just relaxing with a couple glasses of wine tonight, but considering this was a gift I decided to have a go with it. Definitely not something I would purchase again, although I do like that it is zero sugar. I don't like the energy alcohol style drinks, and this one has no nutritional value to give me a glimpse as to how much caffeine I am putting in my body. So far, I am not feeling the caffeine and it is mostly gone, so I imagine it must be similar to a regular mountain dew.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It’s not often locals make a decent Belgian ale, most are **** & thus gotta pay extra to get the real deal, but this is a lovely exception


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Back on the sauce again after a long break, over 3 years - sobriety was never going to be forever for me. This is a bit of a tentative phase, I don't know where I will end up but right now it's quarter past one in the morning on sat and I have a head full of Jamaican Rum at the moment and I'm feeling really good, that happy warm feeling that spirits give you. Heading to bed now but looks like round 2 will be tomorrow night, I'm confident I won't have much beyond a mild hangover tomorrow, so for now that's good.

But I need to be realistic, I can only allow alcohol back into my life if I am careful and disciplined with it. Alcohol is an old crazy friend of mine that I missed, to be honest I have missed the excitement and euphoria he brings, but he is also dangerous and very self destructive at the same time.

Right now I am so ecstatic to have him flowing through my veins again, I have missed him terribly!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Had a white Russian. It wasn't too bad but I can sorta feel the hangover kicking in already. Oh, age. You always catch up to me.


----------

